# One Guy Garage



## XracerHO

The shop started out very small and has grown on Back at the Shop. It just seemed time to start a separate thread and hope enough projects get developed to keep it moving along. 

Opening on Halloween, may not have been such a good an idea! The boys spent to much time first acquiring & cleaning up these trucks then organizing the display in the back of the shop, NOT to show it!

So HAPPY Belated HALLOWEEN TO ALL HT Members from the One Guy Garage Crew!!!









The ghost, skull & bat all have flashing lights! The Road Reaper & Grave Runner trucks are the Halloween themed Tyco Trucks. At first, one suggestion was to paint a primed VW Beetle like a Pumpkin. Later, we were thinking of borrowing Randy's Pumpkin Willy's!! Luckily the trucks were found at a local show but needed a lot of tender loving care!
Now, it is time to put the decorations away for next year & get the shop back to work. Randy's tow truck created quite a demand by our tow truck operator's to show their trucks. So you know what's coming Next! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RL, Glad you found some Tyco Terrors!!! I doubt the pumpkin Willys will be out on loan, maybe a pumkin Nomad pie for Thanksgiving, lol. Just hire some help and get that shop going, we need pics!!! Let's see them trucks!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

You said "Punkin" ...huhuhuhuhuhuh.....huhuhuhuhuhuh.....huhuhuhuhuhu










Looking forward to peeks inside your new shop RL!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Congrats!!!!*

Cool!! Another new shop open for business!! Nice resto work on the pick-ups!!! :thumbsup: And a Happy Halloween to you too!! Now don't start tearing the flashing LEDs apart!! We'll tear into them at a later time!! Good luck with the new scale venture and hope you keep us busily entertained!!

Oh and Bill, that Willys is slicker than punkin poo!! Between the chop and the scoop you'd need a periscope to see where you're goin!! Sweeeet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Congrats on opening your shop. The trucks look great!!!!


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO,

Will keep an eye open for future post of the One Guy Garage. I know you will have some fun stuff and the Halloween opening display is great...dig those trucks. 

Bob...gotta love Skulls and the Grim Reaper...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

XO,
Looks like a bloody good shop with a bloody good future!

Rich


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Tow Trucks*

Same old shop guys just different location with a few new faces and rear of the shop setup for truck repairs. After Randy's tow truck conversion, our operators wanted to be displayed.

First, Bill's light duty tow vehicle, he just likes his old Chevy pickup. Even though she is old she still does the job!









Next up, Jerry & Dan drop off a car for some mechanicals & paint!









Off again for the next delivery.








Their truck runs very well & handles well with a car aboard.

Big Mike just phoned in & stated that he is coming in with his heavy duty tow vehicle for pictures - next time. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Thanks for "hookin" us up!!!!*

Bill's wrecker is pretty darn cool, but that flat bed is flat out awesome!!! I drove wrecker for 4 1/2 years, mostly flat bed, and get the pun there!! I can't wait to see the heavy duty!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RL, You may have to change your shop name to "TOWMASTERS". Looking good, nice detail work on the fog lights. I likes the flatbed also!!! Glad to see you've hired some help. I see Ol' Yeller just doesn't seem to get to excited. ...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Very nice.
How'd you fab the tilt deck?


----------



## WesJY

XRACER - sweet job on those trucks man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## resinmonger

Dogs love trucks!


----------



## ScottD961

Ok Spill your guts ! I want to know how on earth you made that tow truck and ramp truck !!!!????


----------



## bobhch

*Keep on Truckin'*

RL,

This is what I am talking about....Sweeet Tow Truck & Ramp truck!

oLD cHeVy PiCkUps ROCK...especially old Chevy Tow Truck pickups. 

Bob...Great Job on these man...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Nice heavy haulers!:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Heavy Duty Tow*

Thanks for the comments guys! Before more details on the trucks, Big Mike has been insisting on a showing. Also, the shop has been hit by temperatures in the 70's & the yard work of cleaning up the neighbours' leaves in our yard has taken priority. Never thought I would be glad for rain in the next few days.

Now, Mike's vintage heavy duty truck.









Introducing Red, in the ball cap, who will be setting up the truck service area in the back half of the shop. Only person, Mike let's wrench on his truck.









Red checking out some of the new equipment for his area of the garage before painting it.









Hope your not being towed but Big Bad John transmitted over the CB that he is bringing his modern heavy duty tow vehicle for photos, next! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Thats really sharp!

That model has great detail.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking Heavy Hauler RL!!! Did I see that truck in an episode of "Wrecked", on the Speed Channel ??? If not it should be in one!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*p.s.*

"Also, the shop has been hit by temperatures in the 70's & the yard work of cleaning up the neighbours' leaves in our yard has taken priority. Never thought I would be glad for rain in the next few days."

Same here RL, we got leaves a falling too!!! Time to get the boys outside!!! They don't like raking leaves and yard work at all!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice bulldog!!! That's no easy conversion, by any stretch!!! Can't help but look at them headlights and wonder...Hmmmm...maybe....

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice bulldog!!! That's no easy conversion, by any stretch!!! Can't help but look at them headlights and wonder...Hmmmm...maybe....
> 
> UtherJoe



hahaahahahahah Hmmmm...maybe....hahahahahahaah Joe you have a one track mind. lol

RL,

Incredibly Cool big rig truck....way Cool. Ooooh and now Big Bad John is bringing his rig also...can't wait!

Bob...Only one small tree & the mower snags them up...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Great looking rig! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Last HD Tow Plus*

Randy, nice fall pic, just too bad we have to rake them. Would like to light the headlights but the very nice interior leaves no room. All the truck are standard clip-on chassis mounts.

Big Bad John's modern HD Tow vehicle.








Shop is a little empty at the back, just Red & his dog.

Must show the front of the shop where auto rebuilds continue.... Photo is bright by design to show off the extensive fender replacement on a vintage race car.
The donor car was Hot Wheel's plastic Batmobile. All four fenders had to be replaced.









Customer on his cell phone explaining how the bodywork is coming and asking Joel his insurance agent does he have coverage. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Signs, Signs, Everywhere....*

Current sign in the one guy garage!










Hands got blisters from raking leaves but only need two fingers to type, so low down on tow vehicles:

Bill's (Fall guy) LD has an Old Viking truck rear hook apparatus modified to fit plus two yellow spotlight hanging from the rear bumper and large rear tires for stance.

Jerry & Dan's tilt bed is the rear of a Boley truck with modified runner & stock pinned rear tilt. The hard part was the bracket to keep the ramp on the rear bed.

Mike's vintage was an Athearn Mack truck which was very narrow, just a lot of trial & error but it looked so good, it need to be motorized.

Big Bad John's modern HD was a dollar store plastic toy which was shorten to fit.

All have standard clip-on chassis mounts & detailed floating rear tires as shown on Snow Plough.








Think all questions were answered. THK..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I'm thinking!!!!*

There's gotta be something mentally hazardous to me when I start mixing solder fumes, paint fumes and the scent of JB weld... It make my brain cells work..temporarily anyway.. I just keep going back to that Mack and wondering....... Someday, I will need to attempt that.. The pete looks cool too, but I like the bull dog!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


UtherJoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Really cool stuff here! :woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those are some nice trucks!!! Cool body work on the Z, like the quaterpanels. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Give them boys a raise!!! I'm going to the Dollar Store... RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Agreed!

Nice splice work.


----------



## ScottD961

Wow those rigs are beautiful ! Great job


----------



## XracerHO

*Mr. G & H Man Refresh the Shop Staff*

The Man brothers return to the shop occasionally to refesh the garage staff with candies & pop for refurbishing their old ice cream truck.










G. is the guy behind the wheel in his distintive red fedora and H. is in the back serving the staff. The cart has great detail: small clear bottles & glasses
on the counter, pop dispenser, milk shake maker and five ice coolers plus a menu which you can not read on the back wall. They better raise their prices
with malts being only 25 cents. 










The original Aurora vehicle was turned into a pickup truck by the staff since the rear box was so badly damage by the pevious owner. Material from
the box was used to make the back of the cab. The catering cart was a Herpa kit with a unique tow hitch & stand setup. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

*One chocolate malted pleeeeze!!!*

Oh heck!! For 25 cents, I'll take two!! Very cool customs!! The detail on the newer model RR stuff has gone over the top in the last few years.. And the remodeled good humor is really sweet!! Another way cool custom!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

How trick is that?!

Very cool!


----------



## WesJY

that's one sweet custom job!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ScottD961

WOW that truck and food cart trailer are really imaginative. Great JOB !


----------



## bobhch

*How trick indeed...Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay kewl man!*



Bill Hall said:


> How trick is that?!
> 
> Very cool!


This is so Trick that it is Kewler than a ho Trick Pony plus a fiery hoop of death for some lucky poodle to jump through. :woohoo:

Bob...that is trick like trick is supposed to be...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

My boys sure would like some icecream!!! Please send the G. & H. Bros. by the shop after your guys get full. You're making me hungry also!!! "Cool" setup RL, nice conversion save on the pick up...RM


----------



## SplitPoster

Looks like a natural, the guys outgrew the ice cream truck and upsized to that fine trailer. Great job!


----------



## win43

SWEEEEEEEEET !!!! lol customs. BRB I gotta go get some ice cream...


----------



## XracerHO

*Off Roading CJ -7*

The customer returned to the garage after a day of Off Roading to check that everything was OK.










The CJ has seen a lot of dirty and rolled a few times so it is not a very tidy unit with a few dents but it is a great runner! 









It has all the equipment on board for digging out. The boys checked her over and it was time to open the hood!










The crew had previously put in a small block Chevy which was running well. ..RL


----------



## ScottD961

Hey where did you get that jeep body? That is a cool slot car er I mean slotjeep


----------



## bobhch

*Looking good under the hood...*

Oooooooooooooh man that is a neat-O jeep-a-roni!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Uuuum previosly small block Chevy (don't tell us you are putting a Hemi in that thing)...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*CJ7 Scrambler...*

Nice custom XRHO. :thumbsup::thumbsup:..... You gotta get the fellas to get that idle kicked up though... lol!!!! nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes that orange small block :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice hood opening and top removal. What's the interior from, inquiring minds want to know??? Looks like the guys have been busy!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Great jeep XHO! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Jeepers Creepers!!!!*

That is slick!!!! Detailed to the max!!! I like that opening hood!!! It's awesome work like this that inspires me to work harder and think longer before I do a custom. Now if I could only get my fingers to do what my brain is telling them!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## XracerHO

*Cj-7*

This was a long build and just finished when I purchased a Maisto 1969 Corvette which supplied the centre console & stick shift. Hope you can notice them, it is hard on an all black interior - very detailed boot on the shifter. The seats would have looked great too but already had other ones installed. The key to starting this project was the acquisition of the small HO hinges which matched the molded ones on the original CJ.

ScottD961 below you will notice the orginal # 1918 Aurora Magnatraction CJ-7 Jeep! Notice anything different about the middle one?










The short wheel base, shorten body and it is four wheel drive!

tjd241, thanks for noticing the tach, the engine was off for the photo, did not want to carbon monoxide the camera man!

RM, can only tell you that the seats were from a diecast (likely Matchbox), they fit and were used. I browse the diecast pegs for plastic parts:
interiors, wings, etc. then remove them and store in parts box for projects.

The shovel, axe, tool boxs, etc. from HO railroading and military equipment accessories. The motor was choosen for the exhuast manifolds. There is a rad in front of the engine. It is a great deal of work to install an engine - remove headlight, carefully cut hood off, build frame rails, engine supports, firewall & install hood with hinges. The roll bars were intentionally rough to show use & abuse. Off roader's usually paint their vehicle a flat colour so marks from brush & tree limbs can easily be touched up by hand thus the vehicle's rough patina. The tail & marker lights were foiled then painted in the appropriate Tamiya clear.

Greatly appreciate all the comments, Thanks ..RL


----------



## WesJY

that's one sweet looking cj7 jeep!!! i am the jeep guy ! i have 1998 cherokee jeep !!! will always be a jeepster for life! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ScottD961

LOL That is so slick X ! Any plans to put a HEMI in it? 
Slotcarman maybe you could do that to your Scooby Van? Open up the dog house in the full interior and install a small block chevy and..............
Just messin with ya man!


----------



## slotcarman12078

No way, Scott, never will happen!!! I have a hard enough time getting the outside looking right!!

Uther Joe


----------



## XracerHO

*CJ-7 Four wheel Drive*

Scott, The Off Road CJ only had enough room for this small engine (to small for a HEMI) to keep the hood in original position and hide the fact that the hood opened. On the four wheel driver version, once your add the gearing for the front drive you have no room. Another two wheel version with large scoop on top of a lift off hood could hide a Hemi!

Randy, to answer your interior question completely. Once the roof was removed on the off roader CJ, the rear cargo area was scratch built by boxing the perimeter of the area then using scribed evergreen sheeting as flooring. The seats were attached to the framing. The roll bar was next to give the body support. A jeweller's saw was carefully manipulated to open the hood. ..RM assisted by RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> Scott, The Off Road CJ only had enough room for this small engine (to small for a HEMI) to keep the hood in original position and hide the fact that the hood opened. On the four wheel driver version, once your add the gearing for the front drive you have no room. Another two wheel version with large scoop on top of a lift off hood could hide a Hemi!
> 
> Randy, to answer your interior question completely. Once the roof was removed on the off roader CJ, the rear cargo area was scratch built by boxing the perimeter of the area then using scribed evergreen sheeting as flooring. The seats were attached to the framing. The roll bar was next to give the body support. A jeweller's saw was carefully manipulated to open the hood. ..RM


RL,  who wrote that last paragraph, me or you??? RL or RM  Glad I could answer my question, Thanks!!!...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Jeep, Jeep........keep, keep......beep, beep*

RL,

After coming back here a few times me thinks alot of work went into this. Just wanted to say that I have enjoyed looking at all the pics and post on this one. 

Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery interesting! 

Bb


----------



## JordanZ870

Jeepers!

Very slick details! I love it!


----------



## XracerHO

*Front Wheel Drive*

So the crew though it was so amazing that their independant conversion of a Turquoise Toronado to FWD was accomplished employing the same chassis technique as rick (ParkRNDL) on his Toronado.










What is that old expression, *great minds think a like*!! You can see gearing in the windshield but not in the rear window. The body is still stock, the screw posts were not moved and spacers were added for clearance of the AJ tires & rims. It is turquoise, would not damage a collectable original.

After the T-jet FWD conversion, it was not long before an AFX was converted to FWD using the same method with a Bronco body which fit the wheel base so well.










A later Bronco version received a four wheel drive magnatraction chassis to be anatomically correct.

After viewing the excellent examples of Tyco four wheel drive chassis, the boys are eager to produce one. The crew keep watching the video of Bill's Fantastic track cleaner, things might come to a halt until they can produce it. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

I love that Bronco, I love that Bronco, I love that Broco....yEAH bAbY! The gold paint job with Len & Mark looks great. You did a nice job on this Bronco for sure!!!!!!!!!!

oOOOH YEAH and the front wheel drive thing is sweet also.

Bob..."U" chassis nut you...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

We call em Oldsmobile's down south RL.  Looks good with those aluminums hanging on :thumbsup::thumbsup: I got a black one some wheres with AFX wheels on it, plenty of room. I'm like Bob...he knows what he likes...zilla on this one, you done some goood work on that Bronco :thumbsup::thumbsup: , not to mention the chassis work on both!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Would have to agree with Bob, that's one sharp Bronco. Love the detail on the front end. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Really dig yer bronco...and your Riv...er I mean Toronado is very cool too! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Love the Bronc :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Riviera - Toronado ...... Toronado - Riviera*

Just testing to see if you guys were awake!! ...Oh yah, sure!! ... Maybe my Letterman Impersonation!! ...They say the hearing goes first!! ..._What did you say?_ ...An edit is in order, thanks for the polite corrections & greatly appreciate the positive comments! I really like the Toronado, one of the best detailed Aurora cars produced. How could I get confused?

Maybe this was the reason! My seasonal photo which was going to be posted later, a Xmas tree *Riviera*!! This *Riviera* needs to return to the garage for some repairs.









So, it is a good excuse for another picture of my Bronco. tjd241 hope you noticed I got the RPM's up, this time!!  









It has got to be my bad Letterman Impersonation and that does explain the RM - RL or RL - RM !!  Just keep watch for the next confusion. ..RL


----------



## win43

Seeing that Xmas tree on top of whatever that car is :jestRiviera) brought a smile to my face. Love the Bronco too.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Toroneras, broncos, and a rivirado too??*

Nice FWD conversions!!! That bronco is super detailed!! I especially like that coleman cooler between the seats with most of an icy cold 6-pack!! Cool idea with the Christmas tree!!! Me likes!!! (wish I thought of it):thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty stuff RL!

No favorite here...but the Olds has a very nice finish. How about some inner workings pix of the Bronco?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Christmas Vacation*

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation all over again!!! One of the best Christmas movies ever!!! The Christmas tree is great!!! That's too funny :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Bronco Underside*

Bill,
The Bronco chassis conversion to FWD is the same as the earlier post by ParkRNDL. The body was attched at the rear by a screw through plastic sheet glued to the open rear of the chassis.










The front mount employed a plastic U channel glued to the back of the front grille and clips to the front of the chassis. 

RM, Christmas Vacation movie always makes me laugh no matter how many times I view the tape. I have searched for a soundtrack but it was not made. Miracle on 34th Street is another tradition in our house. I had to make and add the trunk to the tree maybe the roots should have been added.  Thanks for the hood ornaments ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good there, Clark !!!


----------



## videojimmy

too cool! 

or should I say two cool?


----------



## T-Jet Racer

I just have to say that bronco is a real nice piece! Great paint and decals Hey Autoworld are you looking ?


----------



## bobhch

win43 said:


> Seeing that Xmas tree on top of whatever that car is :jestRiviera) brought a smile to my face. Love the Bronco too.


Was thinking the same thing Jerry...so, what Win said!


----------



## XracerHO

*Confusion of Toronado & Riviera*

Bob & Win43,
Originally, I posted above the picture of my Turquoise Tornonado the name RIVIERA by mistake and a few noticed the error which I later corrected by editing the post. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Now That's A Tank!!*

Red, at the back of the shop, prefers to wrench on the heavy duty equipment - A British Churchill Mk.IV tank! This version with heavier armour, better suspension & larger gun was employed at the end of WW II against the German Tiger Tank. A t-jet chassis powers this 1/72 scale tank at good speed since the 1:1 tank could reach 65 mph. 










It's in the priming stage and it is being hurriedly finished in reply to Bob's German VW Thing with large Artillery Gun. The tank is very narrow and long thus only taking up one lane and can easily be passed by another vehicle! The turrent moves from side to side from the vibration of the track joints adding to the realism. The top tank tread covers are just being installed. This was an involved kit especially mounting the t-jet chassis in such a narrow body. The trick is just getting the tank treads to just touch the track, not expose the chassis tires and not hinder movement. ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Awesome!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall

Did ya have to upgrade your shop hoist!


----------



## JordanZ870

Bill Hall said:


> Did ya have to upgrade your shop hoist!


He can't upgrade the lift. That is why it is sitting on the ground!
I love the tank!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Wicked cool!!*

This is some serious artillery!! Look out Zilla!! Sweet!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You wanna buy some shells??? Bob...I'm in deep sh.. now...zilla, you ain't got a chance, I'd surrender!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## bobhch

*No Godzilla stop...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> You wanna buy some shells??? Bob...I'm in deep sh.. now...zilla, you ain't got a chance, I'd surrender!!! Just my thoughts...RM


Surrender.....NEVER.... hahahahahaahahahahah Never!!










Seriously thought that my artillery was sufficient until now...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Godzilla was acting like a little kid when he saw your Sweeeeet British Churchill MK. IV Tank. I stopped him from doing any Smack Down on your Canadian Sand Van and will Mail it out this Saturday ...Wheeew that was a close one....lol

That Tank you are building is going to be Awesum as the pics so far look KEWL as all Heck!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:










After getting Godzilla to calm down. Explained that we must do this the Gentleman's way. A battle with Machines of Destruction on the Beaches of Japan. Yep a Japan Build of a VW Thing with Honda Power plant like nobody has ever seen will be built. You ask how did Japan get into this battle? Simple John Belushi did it when he said, "Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor" (Pearl Harbor Memorial Day is coming up Sunday I believe) Noooooooooooooooooo who's with me...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Bob...will show my hand soon...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Love the tree! Merry Xmas....... Can't wait to see what you do to that tank. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*and the tree also...*



roadrner said:


> Love the tree! Merry Xmas....... Can't wait to see what you do to that tank. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Yeah the car with the tree is sweet...It would be terrible if it were to...Uuuuuum, lets say, accedently catch on fire. hahahhahaha Just kidding.:lol:

Bob...No realy that tree wrapped up like that is very neat...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Just One Tank & T-Rex*

Bob, to counter your *Godzilla MEET T-Rex*!!!!










That should balance the battle. The Churchill tank was inspired by the TV show Tank Overhaul. It will be painted in Kingforce colours: sand with gunship gray camouflage pattern of the El Alamein unit. Now we can get back to vehicles!   ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

RL,

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Bob...to funny...zilla


----------



## win43

"Tanks" for posting the heavy artillery. .......BUT isn't it the time of year for PEACE on earth and goodwill and stuff like that there????? :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall

Glad to see "Mad in Japan" made it!


----------



## XracerHO

*Shop Christmas Card*

Greatly appreciate all the positive comments and it is the time of the year to Wish for Peace on Earth and Goodwill to all men!

So from the One Guy Garage Crew: *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All!!!*









As the right jolly old elf did exclaim, "Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good-night." ...RL


----------



## XracerHO

*The Original CHEV--Vette!!*

Well, after Hilltop's excellent Snap On Tool Chevy and Dash's Newest 55 Chevy releases, the original Chev-Vette reveal did not seem to come at the appropriate time! Red said it should be, OK, it could have been a GM concept car that never made production!








Shop was a little slow, so the guys went outback in the junk yard and brought into the shop the best parts of two cars: 55 Chevy & a Corvette. Before you know it the project was going full steam, Chevy was sectioned and the front & back were added keeping the flared Corvette wheel wells. Next, the Hilltop mounting trick was employed.

Red, as he left the shop in his all red slimline, said why not show the other 55 Chevy project which stop and was forgotten about once the fantastic Dash two-tone Convertibles hit the market and the boss just had to have them.








The salvaged Chevy has windshield, interior, front grille, front and rear bumpers courtesy of the Matchbox Sponge Bob 55 Chevy. Hope the 55 fans, like the projects? ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Man I likes that Chev-Vette, cool concept car!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That thing looks bad just sitting there. Now how'd he do that??? Matchbox windshield, with the visors and vent windows, looks good too. Great work RL...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

This is gonna be interesting!

Great concept!


----------



## roadrner

Man I'm gonna have to start saving my junk. That 57 Chevette is looking great already. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*This Chevette is ingenious bashing on your part RL*

RL,

Great Chevette bash!!!!!!!! INCREDIBLE mind you have & the 55 Convertible is a looker and nicely planed as well.

Bob...it just keeps getting better all the time here...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

*Fantasy or hidden link?*

Is the Chev-vette the missing link to the 1954 Nomad prototype "Motorama" show car with the Vette nose?

http://wiki.gmnext.com/wiki/index.php/A_Trio_of_Corvette_Motorama_Cars_for_1954

I'm just asking. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## CJM

XracerHO said:


> The salvaged Chevy has windshield, interior, front grille, front and rear bumpers courtesy of the Matchbox Sponge Bob 55 Chevy. Hope the 55 fans, like the projects? ..RL


I like it as both a 55 Chevy and a Sponge Bob fan!


----------



## roadrner

XHO,
What do you use for your body filler on projects like the CheVette?  rr


----------



## tjd241

*Great job on the tune-up....*



XracerHO said:


> tjd241 hope you noticed I got the RPM's up, this time!!


Yes I did notice. Now if you could just stop the passenger/navigator from filling his cup holder with gum wrappers, you'd be good to go!!! lol

Seriously though, nice work XRHO :thumbsup::thumbsup:. I'm diggin the tree pic too!! btw: Keep us updated on the hybrid Chevy hotrod. nd


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

This place is great for ideas, I grafted a 57 front an rear(resin) to a buick regal that was trashed


----------



## XracerHO

*Questions - Reply*

With the Hydro off for a few minutes numerous times for maintenance yesterday, a few questions have accumulated.

No hoist upgrade was made, with tanks you simply hope the floor does not crack and add on to the chassis or have another tank which has a hoist attached – good idea for a build.

The Matchbox Convertible Sponge Bob Version *only *has all the plastic parts (windshield, grille, bumpers, etc.) to revitalize a ‘55 Chevy or make a convertible. The parts fit as good as original ones. Just constantly search the die cast pegs for plastic parts, the result is a box full of partial die cast shells.

The Chevette was just a little whimsy but the idea of being a missing link concept car to the 1954 Nomad prototype sounds a lot better, maybe we can start the rumor!

The Chevette was first super glued together, to impatience to wait. Then rr, original or small plastic pieces are cut to wedges slightly larger than the opening, liquid testers (JB Weld) applied to the piece and open spot liberally then force the piece into the opening as plastic bulges out and leave overnight, roughly trim with nail clippers and sand. You can also use GEL super glue for small seam or holes, force into area and leave overnight then sand. Hope this explanation was clear enough and helpful.

Kevin keep working on the Regal Chevy, the slopped nose looks great!

Thanks for all the positive remarks and will keep updating on all the vehicles. Happy Holidays & Best Wishes for the New Year ….RL


----------



## win43

Love the concept "Chev-ette".


----------



## XracerHO

*Cdn. Sand Van II Arrival*

It made it all the way from Nebraska in excellent condition, through the snow and cold weather with the driver's only complaint being the lack of a HEATER!










The guys, all had to check on Bob's work! Verdict by all was :thumbsup: :thumbsup:. The boss had great fun running laps around the track all evening. Bob, thanks very much, ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Red, White and You...Glad you like it man!*



XracerHO said:


> It made it all the way from Nebraska in excellent condition, through the snow and cold weather with the driver's only complaint being the lack of a HEATER!
> 
> The guys, all had to check on Bob's work! Verdict by all was :thumbsup: :thumbsup:. The boss had great fun running laps around the track all evening. Bob, thanks very much, ..RL


RL,

You are very Welcome and looks like it is right at home in Ontario. I enjoy making them and sending them away (well not all of them) to a good home.

Bob...love the Canadian Flag in you shop...zilla


----------



## roadrner

XHO,
Thanks, good instructions. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Tank In Progress*

Even if you are checking to see that the barrel is clean, one shouldn't get that close to the wrong end!










Tank tracks & covers have been installed then the light desert sand paint applied. This is an Italeri kit which has fine detail and requires some meticulous work. All the upper wheel and tread detail was hidden by the upper track covers. There is a t-jet chassis screw mounted to the tank inner body. Camouflage and detailing next. 
The military model reminds us of all the Canadian and American soldiers serving in the East and hope they will be safe & home for next Christmas. ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*I better get a white flag ready...NOT*

RL,

Looking good man...nice detail build going on here. Me likes it a lot...keep up the good work. 

I so wanted to do a photoshop with a BANG but, it is late and time to go to bed....oh man.

Wish that my house was next door to yours Dude. Maybe someday we will all be able to teleport like on Star Trek (Beam me up Scotty).

Bob...Boom, Boom...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Only Six More Days!*

Finally, got the tree off the roof of the car, figured out how to make a tree stand and found the decorations! *Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to all! *









Better store St. Nick's shining red ride until the summer! ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*CC's*

Nice little red rider RL :thumbsup::thumbsup: I don't believe I'd take her out in the snow either. Would be a shame to crunch a fender. Hey I've been noticing your "One Guy Garage" seems to be growing. Glad business is holding up for you. You may need to change the name to Canadian Customs or... or...or... Anyways, Happy Holidays to you too!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

St. Nick sure does cruise in style!!!! Red rider looks sweet!!! And the tank came out awesome!!! Haver a merry merry and a happy happy!!!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice finish!

Pretty AND classy!


----------



## XracerHO

*It's A Gasss !*

Always liked the white colour with blue flames but it had to be a convertible so many Coupes!










Willy's need more cool air - two square grille openings, large chrome hood ornament and top down.










The windshield was three layers - outer frame, clear plastic then inner framing with sunvisors. Interior has dash, chrome steering wheel, inner door detail on both sides and seats from a '40 Ford donor diecast. Another car that will be stored until summer. ...RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Detailed to the max!!!! That is sharp!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

That is realy a nice Willy! Love the interior and the flames and the .....Vroooooooooom. Looks like it was made to run...Woooooooooooooooooooosh

That Red Forty Ford is great also....HO,HO,HO

Bb


----------



## JordanZ870

These cars are fantastic! Thanks for sharing them, guys!

Bills cars always rock and I have drooled over them plenty! We all know how i feel about the green ones and the Punkin, yeah? LOL 

The deep red finish on RLs coupe looks good enough to eat! :thumbsup:

Now the white raggy above looks so crisp and clean. That was a great choice for the sawzall! Beautiful pieces, guys. Gotta see more!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RL, Please tell me that was not an original that you used the TX Rich, "cut & grind" technique on!!! Good looking ragtop though!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

DANG !! thats one sweet looking willy!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Appreciate All the Positive Comments*

No, the Willy's was damaged by a previous owner who's hack & cut method of removing the top left no top or windshield thus the scratch built windshield from sheet styrene and the opportunity for a convertible runner. Do not cut up original mint bodies they are collectible.
Willy's by Bill are fantastic restoration customs with great exhausts, a favourite of mine is the green version with the interior.
The Red Ford was a painting excercise with a number of coats with rubbing & polishing between coats and a great deal of buffing to finish. ...RL


----------



## win43

Sweet looking Willys. Love the detail.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Cant kill the already dead!*

That's some incredibly intricate workmanship to pull off that sandwich cookie windsheild repair. It's easy to see and say when it's all finished and shown in macro on the jumbotron (photobucket). It's a whole nuther matter when you are pushing tiny 'lil bits of plastic around the top of your workbench. 

I love a great save of a butchered original!


----------



## XracerHO

*Strange Request*

A year ago, attended a local toy show hunting for HO Slot car. I slowly perused the tables not expecting to find much since two other aggressive collectors entered the show ahead of me. Pleasantly surprised to find three tyco cars & a magnatraction were left on one table, an offer was made. The price was for mint car but these were not. So stating that my purpose would be to restore them to runners, a strange request was made. The vendor would also sell me a car for one dollar if I promised to rebuild the car and show it to him at next year’s show. The car had been a child hood favorite of his for many years until it was stepped on accidentally. It was a Rebel Charger!! It was in a bag as flat as a pancake, the bumpers and windshield were present. Handed him the dollar with the promise to try but no guarantees!










This was a year long project since the car was so badly damaged. The first thought was I made a mistake! The front post was totally separate, the hood was in four pieces, the mesh was hanging on the side panels which were bent in an S pattern. It had many stress discolorations and the roof was a small flat piece. Well, it would be an experiment. The use of heat to reshape the body panels was employed many times. Gooping the front posts, window mesh and windshield posts were next. Each step required currying time. Everything had to be redone. Only because it was a Rebel Charger was a rebuild attempted even thought a new painted job seemed inevitable.
Once it was mounted and to this stage, it was decided not to repaint. It would not be a mint Rebel Charger but a runner which would go into the corners hard and do a little rubbing. The previous owner was happy to see it restored for the track. Maybe gradually as my paint skills in prove the rebel flag will be restored.…RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

No feeling as satisfying as getting a puzzle completed!! You did it, and a 3D puzzle at that!!! Very nice save!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UJ


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice save!


----------



## resinmonger

That's a great looking car, XRacer! Sounds like it was a huge effort to get her back in shape but what a payoff - a major sweet racer!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Way to make a save! SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Nice Save!! Xracer!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good RL, for a 1.00 grab bag, how can you loose??? It'd be worth that just to have the pieces in a slavage yard, but to put her back together, and run it, Oh man :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice save for a 200.00 plus car...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Nice Rebel save...*

RL,

Zoooooooooooooooom, Woooooooooooooosh, Yeah! Race it to the ground.

This is RLs picture of his Rebel parts car from the last page...










Bob...Nice save...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Great save no less! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Shop Not Gone Just Temporarily on Hold!*

At the beginning of the year, took a little trip which ended abruptly. My wife fell on pavement suffering multiple abrasions, a serious fracture of the right forearm near the elbow and a fracture of the left ankle which resulted in an additional cast. Thus we have seen more doctors in the last week than mechanics. This guy is chief cook and bottle washer now and for some months so has not had time for the shop. Watch your step out there! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sorry to hear the bad news RL!!! Hope the other half gets well soon!!! I thought maybe you had gotten snowed under, couldn't get in or out of the shop. Glad to hear it's only temporarily closed...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

yes,sorry for the bad luck there,hope you and yours are on the mend!neil


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sad news to say the least!!! Hope she mends up right and quick, so you can get back to the shop!!! Best wishes to your missus for a speedy recovery!!

UtherJoe


----------



## win43

Sorry to hear about your run of bad luck. Hope all mends well and you can get back to normalcy soon.


----------



## JordanZ870

Blessings to you and the TM, RL.
Pulling double duty can be rough.


----------



## bobhch

*Sorry to hear this...*

RL,

oOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH dAgon-it! Hang in there you "2". 

Bob...Looks like time to order Pizza and rent a movie...zilla


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Bill Hall said:


> You said "Punkin" ...huhuhuhuhuhuh.....huhuhuhuhuhuh.....huhuhuhuhuhu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to peeks inside your new shop RL!


I've got to get me one of these!


----------



## T-Jet Racer

XracerHO said:


> At the beginning of the year, took a little trip which ended abruptly. My wife fell on pavement suffering multiple abrasions, a serious fracture of the right forearm near the elbow and a fracture of the left ankle which resulted in an additional cast. Thus we have seen more doctors in the last week than mechanics. This guy is chief cook and bottle washer now and for some months so has not had time for the shop. Watch your step out there! ..RL


Sorry to hear this Ray, Here is to a speedy recovery for the wife!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Get Well Soon...*

RL,

Hope you and your Wife are hanging in there man...take care of her.

Bob...you are in our thoughts...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

*healing*

hope your wife is on the mend!i know we all send our best wishes and support your way and hers!take care RL,and give our luv to the missus!i know i am new here,but i am starting to think of you guys as friends even though we have never met.also it's my b-day and i am feeling sentimental.i sincerely hope your wife is feeling better and all our prayers go out to her,i am sure.yours,neil trett


----------



## WesJY

Hope your wife will get well ASAP!!! Take it easy !

Wes


----------



## yankee_3b

RL, Wishing the misses a speedy recovery. Our prayers are with you guys.


----------



## XracerHO

*Thanks Everyone*

Thanks very much for all the best wishes which are greatly appreciated!! ...RL


----------



## XracerHO

*T34/85 Repair Retriever with Winch*

Time to change the mood of the garage, a project the guys started before the trip, a Russian Tank Retrieval vehicle! Since the car economy is very slow, Red talked the shop into restoring this *Tank Tow Truck*!! It is only primed and black washed so the detail will show through upon final painting.











This project has an interior with very detailed controls so after reading Sltman's LED 101. It was time to attempt an installation of LED's to light the interior for viewing through the open hatch. Obtained the Led's from a dollar store Christmas lighted ornament!










This is project is a work in progress! ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*WooHoo!!!*

Glad to see the shop back open RL!!! Hope all the guys and gals made a good recovery...I don't know about changing the shop mood, but I know ya gotta go where the money's at!!! Keep us updated...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice work in progress and glad to see the guys back in the saddle!! Good luck with the LED lighting!!! Are you going to feed it track voltage or a battery?? Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope the TM has a full recovery!! Joe


----------



## slotnewbie69

hope all is well on the family front!
nice to see some pics from yer shop again!what is the source for those tank kits?are they 1/72 kits?i used to do some military modelling,but always the 1/35 kits...i think doing a conversion to surprise the guys with next race night would be fun...at least chase em around the track,anyway!i can almost hear the screams....lol!


----------



## WesJY

man cannot wait to see the tank done!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Lighted -detailed interior too, yeah? Dang! :thumbsup:
How ya gonna get yer camera in there to take pics? 

Is it done yet? Is it done yet?


----------



## win43

Good to see the shop working again, Cool looking tank in progress.


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> Lighted -detailed interior too, yeah? Dang! :thumbsup:
> How ya gonna get yer camera in there to take pics?
> 
> Is it done yet? Is it done yet?


It is a very small camera eh? Joez you crack me up and RL it is good to see you back in the saddle again.

Bob...I need to wrap up some stuff before, Mad in Japan gets started...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Garage Open when Time Permits*

Just wanted to lighten my mood and change my focus to something more fun, RM. The garage will open with more time between postings and when spare time becomes available for hobby projects!

Sltman will be using the original battery & switch to power the LED's but appreciate your offer of help and may take you up on it later.

It is a 1/72 kit just do not get to narrow of a tank model. Also, an older Sherman tank has too much clearance above the ground to easily hide the slot car chassis.

No camera, not enough room once the battery is in place! Just hope the project works out and enough light is provided to see the interior after all the work of installing the detail! This is also my first attempt at LED lighting! ...RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're always welcome, RL!! The good thing about LEDs is their low power consumption so battery life is usually measured in years.. especially with limited usage. If you haven't placed the LED yet, keep one thing in mind.. Unlike regular bulbs, LEDs are a directional light... if you can, experiment with different locations for placement so it illuminates what you want. It will be blindingly bright looking directly into it :freak: so think of positioning it as you would lighting for a camera. It can be toned down by covering the lens with nail polish or a transparent paint. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Tank Tow Truck - In - Progress*

Wheels, tracks and final painting came out well! Some tow cable rig! One of the guys is checking the movement in the rear claw wedge which fits the front of the tank being retrieved to control it while towing.










The vehicle needs weathering & detail painting but we just wanted to see how it runs - very smoothly! Sltman thanks for notification of the directional LED characteristic. The shop has to re-think the LED position. ...RL


----------



## slotnewbie69

very cool!i have been hunting thrift stores for old tanks!


----------



## bobhch

*That is one Sweeeeeeeeeet tank!*

RL,

Now that is a TANK! Can't wait to see how it looks when it is all done up with the weathering and detail painting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Love the intricate details...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

For a more gentle illumination you might want to consider trying a whip of fiber optic cable from the LED. This will cut back the excessive lighting effect from using the LED directly....


----------



## XracerHO

*Hot Rod Competition*

The boys did not get time to photograph their friendly competition for Hilltop's new #7 Hot Rod before their shop put out another Great car!










It is a stock Atlas with turned & drilled rims. The photos do not do justice to the rims they are cone shaped widening as they get deeper to emulate the old Cragar style rims. The rims were made by a friend & railroad hobbyist on his Unimat lathe. Appreciate your info, Sltman.
All the guys in the shop really enjoy all the awesome building from landscaping, shops, customs, lighting, how to's, hot rods to clear bodies on HT and get inspiration for future projects! Plus a lot of viewing pleasure! ..RL


----------



## slotnewbie69

sweet rod!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one cool Hot Rod RL :thumbsup::thumbsup: Those are some nice wheels!!! Your friend needs to put those wheels into production, I'm sure they would sell. Congrats on the tank too!!! See if you can shoot that Hot Rod and blow it up so I want have to race against it, don't want to take any chances ...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Gotta love the hotrod....no matter who made them!

That's a nice example RL.


----------



## tjd241

*ditto XRHO....*

What dem guys just said. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Hot rod looks terrific! And so does the Tank Rescue. Nice work!

I've been thinking about doing a Peace Tank II for a long time based on a Tyco Traxx chassis. I think I'm gonna have to do that one soon.


----------



## roadrner

Ditto! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Restoration Job*

The Hot Rod is a Tyco S '30 Ford Roadster w/detailed interior and Candy Blu Plated exterior on an Atlas chassis since the shop did not have the appropriate S chassis. It sees limited track time due to it delicate plating.

Recently, the shop has been doing a restoration Job on this Dodge Coronet Super Bee! It was a mess and had been run very hard many times with a mixture of grease, oil & dirt covering the underside of the body.









Many hours were spent with different cleaner removing the grimy build up trying not to damage the body. The letters MEV4 scatched in the underside of the hood were finally revealed. The rear glass was smoothed to remove scratches and filed flat again to eliminate the nicks in the edges!









The hood scoops needed special attention to clean and remove scratches but retain the design! The stickers attach all over the body were the hardest to remove without loosing the rear stripe! Patience and Bob's rule of walking away many times before the clean up went to far, worked!









This Dodge is not finished yet, the front & rear chrome need a little more bare metal to complete the restoration. You can't help but like the look of the split front grille and the sloping lines of the top flowing to the rear deck and the curve of the lower rear window frame. ...RL


----------



## resinmonger

We need a "before" picture of the Super Bee. It looks sweet but your description of the original state demeands a pic.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yeah, really.. It looks fresh from MEV!! LOL!! Looks great RL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Answers to Questions*

Sorry, Resinmonger, No before pictures! It was aquired as a body only and was not sure what was on it! So it was washed in a bucket outdoors.
It was bad and once the cleanup was started just kept going not thinking of a camera until too late.

RM, the hot rod rims were too time consuming and a few were ruined before the finished product! Coming soon, a Rat Rod which looks like it was blown up by a Tank.

DDragon can't wait to see your Tyco Trax Peace Tank! A cool idea. ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great save RL!!! That's a nice YELLOW Dodge, with a red stripe to boot!!! Hey, I like that blue Sunoco light duty hauler. Those stickers look good on there...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Hello Yellow and Red..................*

RL,

Glad you just walked away but, now run back and put that Sweet Coronet on the track and give her Heck! The red stripe does it for me (favorite color). Great job saving it.

Bob...this thing says Jasper Powered all over it...zilla


----------



## win43

Nice looking Coronet/Superbee. And like Bill said.........."You gotta love the hotrod no matter who made it"......:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Stars from the South Arrived at the Garage!*

Hey, look who dropped into the shop? ...*Luigi*, one of the stars in the Cars movie, came in for the install of a new set of chrome rims.









Luigi is a plastic body which fit the X-traction chassis allowing for a clip-on mount with correct wheel base. Paint the tongue & you have one cute car with attitude!

The shop appreciates all the positive comments, guys & hope you continue viewing!!

With the start of the NASCAR season, the shop guys were anxious to work on this locally found 2005 NASCAR. This plastic Christmas decoration is a rare find in the Great White North! 








So when a friend at Cardinal Speedway spotted this number 8 stock car and brought the project to the shop, immediately all attention was turned to mounting this car for racing at the Speedway. The front & rear clear plastic glass had to be shaved to the body. The dash & rear sheet metal covering the wheels had to be reduced and sanded flat for gear clearance. The roll bar & driver mesh had to be modified to fit the body. The shop discovered a new glue: Crafter's Pick - The Ultimate, a water-based super glue which is white but dries clear and great for use on the clear parts. Side exhaust was built & mounted. Appropriate red rims were installed. The Tyco 440 X-2 Stock car chassis was greased, oiled, body attached and tested at Cardinal Speedway. Jr. would approve! ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*Hey what is "back bacon" anyways...is there "front bacon too??? Nevermind...hahahaha*

RL,

Fletcher is gonna freak when I show him this Luigi slot car you made up. He has Doc, Lightning and the King. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm I may need to find this one.

It is funny that a tire guy came to your shop for rims. You know now that I think about it Luigi just sells tires. That is odd.

The Jr. #8 car is Sweeeeeeeeeeet! Red is my favorite color and that is one nice conversion with red rims to boot.

Bob...yep you were very lucky to find this beauty eh...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Luigi is one cool little dude, RL!! Cars was one of them movies I swore I'd never watch but once I sat down I was hooked and watched the whole thing. 'Mater was my favorite one out of the bunch. And the red #8 COY car (Car of Yesterday.. back when they actually looked like the car they were supposed to be) looks great with the red rims!! Nice job adjusting the internals to keep them all in there!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Great fit and finish on them both! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice fit with the #8 car RL :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love the extra sponsorship stickers, hopefully LifeLike will catch on and do the same. Luigi sure looks happy, "Hey look at me, I dot sum nu shues" ... RM


----------



## win43

Cool Stuff. Love the "Cars" cars.


----------



## XracerHO

*Rat Rod*

After all the stars & glitter of the previous post, the guys were not sure about showing the shop's Rat Rod! One was even insisting on having an extinguisher handy until the wiring was checked. The tires had to be pumped up & the battery charged.










This is the test bed for refurbished T-jet chassis to make sure they run smoothly & fast. So it gets a lot of abuse & touch up painting thus the primer!
You probably noted that it was not created from an Aurora Hot Rod body. The front end was scratch built on to the rear of a partial body which came from the scrap yard behind the shop.










The interior was from a diecast donor car. Don't let it's appearance fool you it is very quick thus giving a good comparison for another chassis being put under the hood! ...RL


----------



## resinmonger

The rat rod looks great and that is a very creative use for the rear of a Chaparral 2F body. I certainly wouldn't kick it out of my shop! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

This car is fantastic!
Had the Hutt not identified the rear end, I'd have missed it!
Boy, this piece sure got my gears turning!

Great build! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Good Rat....*

Somebody get 'em a piece of cheese!!!.... That's a nice bit 'o bashin stuff together. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome use of spare parts, RL!!! Hiding beneath that coat of primer is a screamer!!! Good job with the ID Russ.. I never would have guessed that!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Street is neat...Screeeeeeeeeeeeatch!*

RL,

This is why I come here...what a fun looking little Rat Rod you have created!

Bob...you must have been out of Mooneyes decals...zilla


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Those scoops.... Tips off of ball point pens?


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the comments & good eye, Russ. Yes, it is the rear of a Chaparral 2F body! You can make a Hot Rod out of a different body. Did not think of the Mooneyes but good idea!

Dragon, the scoops & blower (plastic) are from a Hot Wheels diecast with a big wing at the back, can't remember the name. Always cruising the diecast pegs for plastic parts for slot car applications. ...RL


----------



## tjd241

*One track minds!!*



XracerHO said:


> Always cruising the diecast pegs for plastic parts for slot car applications. ...RL


Slothead cannibals on "Treasure Hunts"... Leave no blister pack unturned. :lol: nd


----------



## win43

FUN-TASTIC RIDE!!!!!

And you can never butcher enough "Treasure Hunts"........


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Rod RL, piece work is what it's all about!!! I save all the junk parts too. After seeing this one, I need to go through em!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Rl,
Great custom rod. Who makes the Luigi body. I need to pick one up to add to the collection too. Great looker as well! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Roadrner,
The Luigi body is the Mattel Disney Pixar version in a size slightly larger than an AFX body so check your local WalMart or Target. The body is a thick plastic, not diecast like the other Disney Pixar Cars. Remove the chassis, under body supports and use Hilltop's mounting system. 











DDragon,
Found the name of the donor Hot Wheels diecast for the blower and scoops, it was the Isetta "Whatta Drag". This diecast has been produced with many different coloured scoops.
Hope this helps! ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

DD, Hot Wheels also has a Fiat that uses that double barrel engine scoop, you also get some other goodies - chrome headers, a parachute and a rear wing...RM 
EX: http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-HOT-WHEELS...D4VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em124


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Thanks for the info guys. When I first saw the pics I thought the scoops looked like the the end of som Bic pens I had. 

HT, I already have a Fiat altered. Used the engine on a truck build I think.  The headers are on a T-jet hot rod roadster I've had for years and I'm now trying to get up the nerve to try resin casting and do the body. (along with a Ferrari 599)


----------



## XracerHO

*Slammed & Tubbed 55 !!*

With all the 55 competition the guys just had to get a Dash 55 and lower it! How low can you go and tub the rear end too?










This was tricky tubbing the rear end on an magnatraction chassis, luckily the Dash body was thick enough to dremel at the rear wheel well.










Originally, a customer wanted the guys to put a tyco chassis under the Chevy like the two beautiful 55's Tom & Hilltop posted but the shop did not have the appropriate rims or tires. Now on back order. The customer's three other stockcars are ready for delivery.
So we took the shop 55 and just started experimenting not sure it could be done, by first removing the stock mounts. Then narrowing the rear rims front & back plus cutting narrower tires. Once the project got started,it looked so nice tubbed in the rear that the front had to be done to give that low & level look! Hope the photos show how low it is but still keeping the rear spring hangers attached and not touching the track. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ol' Yeller doesn't seemed impressed, but I sure am!!! That 55's gotta new outlook :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great work on the lowering!!! How about it Tom, can we get an amen??? RM


----------



## resinmonger

*OMG that is SWEET!*


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, that's low! Does it have hydraulics?!!!!!

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Yeah baby!!! I guess I am gonna try on a mopar body!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Better weld casters to the rear frame rails. Does no good to hang yer rear bump up on the entries & exits of the local malt shoppe!

Great looking cheby! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Sweet! Definitely low. Just another one to add to my to do list. I think I have a leftover Dash 55 in my kitbash box. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

*How low can you go??????*

She looks wicked RL!! She's almost scrapin' the ground!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Now that is Low...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> She looks wicked RL!! She's almost scrapin' the ground!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah that is one wicked 55 RL!! I bet at night you can see the sparks fly off that rear bumper with just a bump and go from the excelerator...Sweet! 

Bob...you did it up right man...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice dump!


----------



## XracerHO

*Forgot Some Important Build Notes!*

Appreciate the positive comments. Actually, the Chevy does not show any rail marks on the bottom of the front or rear bumper after some track time. With the narrower tires, it has a nice tail end slide upon exiting the turns. No hydraulics but curbs & banks could be a problem and produce a few sparks!

Should have noted that both the front & rear windshields had to be shaved and the rear notched for gear clearance. Also, material was removed from the bottom of the trunk. Thankfully, the Dash 55 has enough material around the wheel well and trunk areas. ... RL


----------



## win43

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wow, that's low! Does it have hydraulics?!!!!!
> 
> Rich :thumbsup:


I was thinking the same thing 

Great lowering job!! Looks great.


----------



## XracerHO

*Hazzard County Sheriff's Car*

The guys at the garage were never very impressed with the first rendition of Roscoe's Police Car for Hazzard County. It had that large blue lump on the top representing the light bar with the non descript front & back grille! Well after noticing the ERTL diecast 1980 Pontiac Bonneville replica at a local emporium, the shop just had to do a mild custom change! 










The replica in the background has the same Sheriff badge with the scales of justice as the AW. Even the light bar was the same but in orange plastic.










The Pontiac grille matched the front of the car right down to the narrow line down the middle of the hood. Just a slight notch was filed on the top of the grille to fit. The new more appropriate light bar was supplied by a Masito K-9 Police Unit. Sorry, Sltman, no LED's installed maybe an idea for your next project.










The rear grille matched the rear of the body exactly. The shop guys thought that the original AW car was intended to be a 1980's Pontiac Police car!
What an improvement was Roscoe's comment. ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yes sir!!! Cool swap out on the parts!!! Still don't think Roscoe can catch the Duke boys, but will look a lot better trying!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Good eye on the parts swap! I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Just a couple gool ol' boys....*

:woohoo::roll:


joez870 said:


> Good eye on the parts swap! I like it! :thumbsup:


No kidding on the parts swap...way kewl. Those steelies look right at home on that Dukes of Hazard,Law Inforcement, Sheriff ride...geek, geek, geek...gonna get them Duke boys.

Bob...been in trouble with the law since the day they were born...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I likes that light bar alot!!! I'm going to need to add that to my "I wanna get" list!! I still need to do some more tinkering with my bridge rectifiers.. I think I need a bigger resistor for the LED I'm using. If all goes well, I'll be able to tie 2 flashing LEDs to one rectifier and have red/blue strobes in the roof... Maybe tomorrow.... 

By the way, if you scope out my videos, I had one of them diecast Roscoe Pontiacs. I got the LED tail lights, head lights and flashing strobes in it and 15 minutes after I filmed my "new additions to the police force" video, it went KERPLOOEY!!!! Sadly, I was so miffed by the failure, it took a trip directly to the garbage..LEDs and all..


----------



## win43

Nice parts swap :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71

Great cop car's:thumbsup:more idea's for me!


----------



## XracerHO

*A Little Bling For The Thing*

With the new four gear release the shop was buzzing about the new chassis and trying an old Body! So from out back of the shop a slightly used & abused Blue Thing emerged. Well, it was not long until the Bling began to appear!










The tires and rims from Jada - like the silver disks all round. The top & windshield were donated by the diecast Hot Wheel version. 










The motor idea also came from the Hot Wheels car, cut out the motor cover and install the motor plus a dark blue wash to accent the motor chrome. Bumpers are going to be install from the Matchbox version. All parts are plastic. Just have to find the right driver figure with his baseball cap on sideways. Dig the dual exhusts! ...RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good RL!! I'd check for "homies" on the bay.. I'm sure a sideways ball cap dude is available.. Super work mating up the top and glass!! You made something almost appalling into something really appealing!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Dang! 

Thats some first rate whittling. The wash really pops that turbo charged boxer motor. Clean and crisp like always RL. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Great looking "Thing" :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bling makes any ugly duckling look good!!! Like the wheels RL, cool choice. Looking good on the rear end too, the car that is!!! Hey, I'm liking that modified Willys too :thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't be holding back on us!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*That Engine an dual exhaust ROCK!*

RL,

You did a lot of nice work to this Thing (oh man ) and it shows...nice VW!!!!!!! That top looks right at home...gots me a few of them Tan HWs too. 

Bob...love it...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Yes... do tell ! !*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hey, I'm liking that modified Willys too :thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't be holding back on us!!! RM


Always a sucker fer the modifieds!!! nd


----------



## XracerHO

*Yellow - Modified Willy's*

Appreciate the positive comments on the Thing, the pics did not show the nice silver disks behind the rims! Will update a photo once complete.

RM, not holding back on the Modified Willy's, it was an old rivals car which was in sad repair & needs rebuilding to it former glory - one of your teaser glimpses!
Once the shop restores it, it will be posted, just got the body back to it's Gulf sponsor colours!

How about my Willy's modified which has seen a lot of short track racing!









It has a full roll cage, side, front & rear bars made of brass soldered together to form one integrated bar system which straddles the top plate & sits on the top of the chassis. The photo does not pickup the driver's roll cage detail. Notice the driver's easy access.










The front view shows the fine brass mesh soldered in front of the driver & the nose of the car. The driver name is on the side & the girl friends name was always put over the front windshield at our short tracks.










This is the sponsor shot (local Shell Station) emulating speed. The car's bars need a new part job. ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Another cool northern modified :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's a stiff chassis setup your running, only using one ramp, I'm guessing there's a lot weight in the left rear, lol. Man, I likes that color, hello yello!!! Nice cage work too. If Linda looks this good, it's party time...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Go Ray go...*

RL,

Now this is a racer Willys! Sweet detailed roll bar, drivers door dip and mesh up front make this thing look like the real deal.

I bet Rays Wife gets a little peeved off at Linda getting here name on the front like that...******* racers...hahahahaaha :lol:

Bob...nice rim choice also...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

If only the real modifieds had looked that good! Beautiful Job!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

You just gave us all the _"Willys"_ xrHO ! !..... Old school sweet. Don't know if I'd even paint the bars. Nice job.... nd


----------



## videojimmy

WOW! That is awsome! GREAT WORK XRACER!


----------



## resinmonger

tjd241 said:


> You just gave us all the _"Willys"_ xrHO ! !..... Old school sweet. Don't know if I'd even paint the bars. Nice job.... nd


I agree. Leave the bars showing some evidence that "rubbing is racing"! That is one sweet looker!

:drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## win43

SWEET!!! Nice dirt racer.

Where did you get the stacks for the hood??


----------



## Bill Hall

That might very well be the finest HO dirt car I've ever seen!

Sorry to be a pest but couldja open her up so's we can see how ya ***** eared all the trickerations....woudja?


----------



## XracerHO

*Modified #3 Willy's*

Greatly appreciate the positive comments guys!

Bill, The picture is worth a thousand words, it was an AFX chassis with a green armature, blue magnet & brush tension was high (torque) for the corner exit. For the sliding, after market wide G-Plus pickup shoes were needed.










This racing was done only on very short tracks with sweeping curves with large aprons (2-3 in.) on all curves. The large machine rims combined with the bars, made the car rearend heavy producing the desired slides! You throw the car into the corner, slide & used power to exit. Plenty of rubbing but two good drivers could drift through the corner together then fight down the next short straight for position for the next corner.
Win, believe the stacks are from the engine plate of an Aurora Chaparral.
Bob, names are applicable & appropriate.

If interested, more modifieds coming when I have time, a sweet blue deuce next: number 02. ...RL


----------



## resinmonger

Wow! That is a nice piece of soldering on the roll cage/frame. That's a car that can take a beating and keep on ticking! Thanks for sharing the shot with the body off. Now you need a set of AW magnets for that bad boy. As Tim Allen would say "More Power!"

Hutt


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*"If interested"???*

"If interested", did he really ask that???? That be some cool looking tubular configuration there, plus a lot of work!!! Is this where the COT cars got started??? RM


----------



## bobhch

Now that is something to be proud of...very Trick Pony!


----------



## Bill Hall

Very nifty! Thanx for the detailed look.

For those who dont solder much...that's some trick stuff. Looks huge in the pic...but when yer cooking tiny brass pieces in real size ya really gotta watch yer heat.

That cage is awesome!


----------



## XracerHO

*Blue Duece Coupe Modified #02*

The guys did a good job on the metallic blue paint job to replicate an actual modified that ran on the local track. The Driver called it his own two cents worth! These modified are on AFX chassis and screw mounted using the front recessed hole in the chassis. 










It has a full roll cage, side, front & rear bars made of brass soldered together to form one integrated bar system which straddles the top plate & sits on the top of the chassis. This has a different rollbar set up with front box with a criss cross bar at the rear window which you can just make out in the photo. 










The radiator which was fabricated from brass mesh & flat stock bent then soldered together. It is behind a front protective mesh and front bars.








Camera man tilted but you can see the roll bar & more front end detail. The shop guys sure liked their little deuce coupe!
...RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Gods, these are so awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Nice 2 cent worth of Blue Max there...Sweet ride man! lots of change and custom work detail that is just fine craftsmanship on your part.

Bob...I see a "change for a buck" car soon lol...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET RIDE MAN!!!  :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would never be able to choose between the willys or the deuce!! They are both sweet!!!! I have yet to try brass.. My day will come.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Both are gaawjus....*

Nice work XRHO... nd :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Blue deuce looks great RL!!! I see some more of that fantastic engineering stuff going on there!!! Makes me want to try to build some dirt trackers after seeing these bad boys :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Gear Head

Holy smokes. That blue modified is unbelievable! Awesome job on the build.:thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Like I said before, "If only the real modifieds looked that good!" Beautiful Deuce! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

WOW!!!!!!!
Great looking modified.


----------



## resinmonger

The blue modified looks pretty sweet. The front end and the roll cage really push it over the top! You're on a roll, Xracer.


----------



## XracerHO

*L M Modified Camaro*

The shop was short staffed last month due to illness and subsequently got behind in our Modified repairs for the season. This LM pavement modified has been heavily raced and is a real tough competitive machine. For the big block Camaro car buffs:










The flimsy windshield posts were repaired. Front machine rims were made and provide by our friend at the Lz Shop down the road. The big gummy rear
tires provide plenty of grip.









The front brass chin spoiler & bar survived with only paint required. It does not touch in banked curves. Overall the car has a very low centre of gravity.









Rear brass oval bar is supported against the chassis. The body is all plastic & screw mounted. ...RL


----------



## resinmonger

*Extra Sano Modified Camaro - read all about it*

That is one coolishious Camaro, x-Racer! I really like how the sides of the engine compartment flow into the sides of the car body. You've put some sweet work into this car! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Xracer,
Great looker. Love the way the rear end hugs those tires! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Aw man now that is cool! :thumbsup:

That is some smooooth bodywork -- looks like something I would've seen in Stock Car Racing magazine back in the early '80s.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is just plain cool!!!! Wait til honda sees that!! :lol: Glad to see ya back in the saddle RL!!!! I think we all missed the great stuff coming out of your shop!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim

RL
I can hardly solder a wire without burning something and making a mess let alone build an intricate symmetrical brass roll cage that the body fits perfectly on.
Awesome detail.
Jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is sweet RL :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes the body work on that one, not to mention the color choice!!! That's some modified engineering right there!!! You gonna show us the white one, right side of the picture, left front end sneaking in the pic, yea you know which one??? RM


----------



## win43

That is one way cool Camaro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guidepin

*Lm Camaro*

I BELIEVE I HAVE SEEN THE THE BACK OF THAT CAMARO BEFORE? back in my racing daze.Still looks good RL. GK.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

RL,

wAY cOol MaN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Holy Hannah!

Great looking Camaro! Looks swoopy fast! :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

that ain't modeling, it's artistry!

I wish you would hire bill hall video productions and post a thread showing that brass work going together. You can bleep out the expletives. I want to see the skill that goes into making those nerf bars and frames look so fine, and not turn into a miniature pile of hot slag! 

I personally didn't know it was humanly possible to work with a puddle of molten metal goop smaller than a marble......


----------



## yankee_3b

Beautiful work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

*To Split Poster you must listen*



SplitPoster said:


> that ain't modeling, it's artistry!
> 
> *I wish you would hire bill hall video productions and post a thread showing that brass work going together. * You can bleep out the expletives. I want to see the skill that goes into making those nerf bars and frames look so fine, and not turn into a miniature pile of hot slag!
> 
> I personally didn't know it was humanly possible to work with a puddle of molten metal goop smaller than a marble......


I second SP's motion to make a video of a solder up of a frame! The roll cage, chassis frame and bumper assembies you add to you cars really elevate them to a higher level! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Russ the Hutt


----------



## XracerHO

*Another LM Camaro Project*

Thanks guys, for all the positive comments!!!

Russ & Sltpster, I would need the bill hall production company to do a video!!! Some quick soldering tips, learned from brass train modeller: use a chassis for set up, make a balsa jig to solder on, use small metal aligator clips to isolate the heat around the joint, use computer solder, put flux right at the joint, use a fine pointed tip, plan less joints more bends & finally use small metal files to finish.
With the variety of plastic stock & good strong melting glues, you can create similar parts to glue to the body & save weight.

RM, Just another LM Camaro!!

A work in progress at the shop between yard duty! Grafted cycle fenders over the rear wheels, small chin spoiler below the front grille, scoop in hood & narrowed the front end. Filled & flattened the rear grille and rolled it under the body. The front air louvers will be removed next! All body work is plastic. 










Thanks again. ...RL


----------



## roadrner

Looks great already! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Unreal bodywork!! This goes beyond slick to way cool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*This thread is worth a second look...or three or four etc, etc, etc...*



roadrner said:


> Looks great already! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Yes it does!

RL,

I just went throught this whole thread from page #1 to now page #18 and Man you come up with some WILD STUFF!!! 

USA has the Dukes Charger, the A-Team van, Herbie the Love Bug, Kit the black Firebird, Fall Guy truck, the Monsters mobiles, Car 54 etc, etc, etc. just to mention a few movie cars. Does Canada have any ICONIC cars or trucks that we wouldn't know about here in America? Just wondering. 

Bob...Why does Joez say eh more than you eh?...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

*Hey Bob! What about the Bob and Doug Van, man?*



bobhch said:


> Yes it does!
> 
> RL,
> 
> I just went throught this whole thread from page #1 to now page #18 and Man you come up with some WILD STUFF!!!
> 
> USA has the Dukes Charger, the A-Team van, Herbie the Love Bug, Kit the black Firebird, Fall Guy truck, the Monsters mobiles, Car 54 etc, etc, etc. just to mention a few movie cars. Does Canada have any ICONIC cars or trucks that we wouldn't know about here in America? Just wondering.
> 
> Bob...Why does Joez say eh more than you eh?...zilla


Rick Moranis and Dave Thomas drove a red GMC van in _Strange Brew_, eh. Take off!


----------



## bobhch

*Beauty eh...working for a brewery & Hosehead the dog.*



resinmonger said:


> Rick Moranis and Dave Thomas drove a red GMC van in _Strange Brew_, eh. Take off!


Oooooooooooh yeah the one with the cut brake lines................aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Right you are Hut.

Bob...taking off...zilla


----------



## eastside johnny

NICE ! ! !.......Curious????.....what chassis is under the body?...Don't see any pickup shoes. Do they fit under the body work?


----------



## slotcarman12078

From the looks of the cluster gear, I would say an AFX. If you go back to the pics of the yellow one, you'll see the shoes are right up infront of the front wheels, and at this angle wouldn't be visable if they are installed..


----------



## XracerHO

*ICONIC Car - RCMP*

Hutt, Thanks for reminding me, EH, Hoser!! Where's the Brew Van!

Bob, yes, we have an iconic car -- RCMP, they always get their man!!










This car, rare & very collectible, is correct from the Emblem to the colour because Aurora was located in Rexdale Ontario Canada in it's final years of operation!!
An exact 1:1 car would pull into the MacDonald's near the Toronto International Airport and two uniformed Mounties would go in for lunch! RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police) are our federal law enforcement thus they were on duty at the International Airport. Every RCMP officer has to complete a number of weeks of horsemanship training due to our countries large wilderness areas which they patrol. If you every get a chance to see the Mounties Musical Ride - go it is very impressive.

The only other cars that were very significant was a 1967 Black Corvette Coupe with dark tinted windows which was in a TV show can Stingray. It stared Nick Mancuso as a private individual who made things right outside the law - very good show, not picked up by Hollywood.

The Possum Van (Dodge like the AFX four gear) of the Red Green TV show & Movie Duck Tape (title could be wrong).

Hope I answered your question and now another look at the LM Camaro, a work-in-progress!










Thanks for looking and now to catch up on my viewing of other members well build creations!!! ...RL


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks Sltman, for answering eastside johnny's question for me! It is an AFX chassis with pickup shoes under the body work. Magnatraction chassis could fit as well. The chassis body mountings have been removed to allow the bodies to fit close to the chassis.

A few HT members inquired about the Blue Deuce coupe body. It is an AFX #1928 yellow 1930 Ford Coupe A (four gear body) which was narrow and body sides shorten to fit a standard AFX chassis! Vinyl roof sanded off, rear cycle fenders are fabricated out of styrene. Side windows were enlarged and the hood was shortened!

Hope this answers all the questions but do take a look at the above picture of the white Camaro you can just make out the pickup shoes! ...RL


----------



## Guidepin

*Another LM Camaro Project*

I LIKE WHAT I SEE This Camaro is shaping up. Love the front end. EH. RL :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave: GK


----------



## XracerHO

*SRT Posche 959 BLK*

The garage was never a fan of the Posche 959 especially on the Racemasters SRT Tomy chassis, it was mounted to high off the chassis. It's high ride height, large extended rear bodywork & large spoiler made the car very rear heavy & prone to rear spin outs. So when one came into the shop as part of a group purchase missing headlights, very rough exterior plus been puttied to an old TycoPro metal pan chassis, no one was excited about the restoration. There was more interest in saving the complete brass chassis for one of the shop's older Tyco bodies.










Once the body was removed and the putty scrapped off, it was noticed that the body mounting clips were gone! Thanks to RM's mounting tip, it was decided to mounted it on Magnatraction chassis with a very low ride high like a* proper *Posche!










The body was sanded , buffed, yellow headlights installed, detail painting redone and lowered. The rearend steps out coming out of the corner but with the lower centre of gravity & the magnets holding just enough, you power onto the straight. The more power you give it the faster it goes! It's a Fun drive! ...RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Major, major improvement!!!! 959 is looking sweet with her redone rear end!!!! Nice job RL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Much improvement RL!!! I gottas try that lowering technique more often. That bad boy looks good with the silver spokes :thumbsup::thumbsup: P.S. I likes them magnatraction setups...RM


----------



## win43

Way Cool Stuff!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*go,go,go.......*










The more power you give it the faster it goes! It's a Fun drive! ...RL


Now that is what it is all about...nice one RL :thumbsup:

NOB...Shifter...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Tres bien! The lowered 959 looks fantastique, eh! Please finsish up #3. You've teased us for long enough!


----------



## XracerHO

NO Teasing number #3 was done as pictured, the body was off the chassis for the detailed Roll Bar pic! Body just got caught in the background. ....RL


----------



## resinmonger

Got it - the Ray and Linda car from page 15. Hutt's don't have the best memories...


----------



## TomH

That 959 is a pretty thang. Looks fast too


----------



## roadrner

Great looking rear wing! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

SWEET!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks fast standing still


----------



## XracerHO

*Green Hornet*

Due to yard work, summertime activities and outside interests; the shop was a little slow recently until a late night call from a friend needing some attention to a new acquistion, one cool Chrysler Crown Imperial crime fighter! 










The body needed minor work plus a lot of buffing & polishing to bring the luster back to this Black Beauty! All the guys in the shop really like this original beauty and assisted in the restoration. -- Kept hearing Buzzin' Hornets around the shop but Kato told me that's F1 as he drove out of the shop! ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*Green-O da Hornet-O is fabtabulouse-O*

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz in Hornet talk = 

that is one nice classic, clean, shinney black, & very neat-O machine-O!!

Bob-O...zilla-O


----------



## Guidepin

*Green Hornet*

:wave:Nice job RL. Turn the lites down. To much glare. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## Bill Hall

She looks pretty buff RL.

Great job!


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Canada Day*

*Happy Canada Day From The Crew of the One Guy Garage​*









We are celebrating *142* years !!!! And Happy 4th of July to All our American friends!! ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*Back at you RL....happy, happy, joy, joy, happy, happy, joy, joy!!!!!!!!*



XracerHO said:


> *Happy Canada Day From The Crew of the One Guy Garage​*
> We are celebrating *142* years !!!! And Happy 4th of July to All our American friends!! ...RL


This must be a confusing time for the Canadian/Texan Coach eh? LOL :lol:

Bob...Eat well, laugh & be happy...zilla


----------



## brownie374

ITS a mopar


----------



## coach61

bobhch said:


> This must be a confusing time for the Canadian/Texan Coach eh? LOL :lol:
> 
> Bob...Eat well, laugh & be happy...zilla


Naaa drink beer and fire off fireworks for 4 days.. you should be so lucky yankie..lol:hat::hat::hat:


----------



## XracerHO

*Thanks brownie374 for the help*

Thanks brownie374 for the correction, my memory let me down, will adjust the Black Beauty post. Glad it is a Mopar!

The TV series displayed the Hornet's car, Black Beauty, a 1966 Chrysler Crown Imperial sedan customized by Dean Jeffries. Thanks, ....RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

HaPpY CaNaDa DaY, Eh?!?!?! Beauty!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Another Hummer Track Cleaner*

After a friend came over to test run his 37 Roadster that the shop had put together from a kit and we spent more time track cleaning than running, the time had come for the project below. 










Then finding & viewing Claus Heupel's track cleaner post, the project started and the shop guys decided it should be a Hummer too! A Hot Wheels Hummer body was used with the rear cut off and another diecast contributed it's plastic pickup bed. The Hummer PU body was mounted on an HP-7 chassis. The sled was created from Tread Plate plastic sheet. A paperclip was bent to create the hook & connector. Swiffer material was taped to the bottom for cleaning and a small metal washer placed inside for weight. The front bar was installed to support old 440 pickup shoes which were glued to a cut piece of railway track eraser. The shoes bend to allow adjustment for track tension. *It works well *and many thanks to Claus for his invention & info! ...RL


----------



## Bill Hall

That teaser pic of the Eff Wun Fiddy jogs my memory of things I wanted to do...

check my list of bag logged cool projects and stolen ideas...move Ford truck up the list...get started.

Cant wait to see your finished product!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Everyone needs a track cleaner!!! I like this set up RL!!! I just may have to try something similar, but with my screwed up track, I think I'll need something a bit slower, and a little more forgiving in the pick up shoe dept. I'm going to attempt one using a US1 dump truck..when I can snag one.. :thumbsup: 

The F150 is looking sharp!! Can't wait to see whee it ends up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*yeah teaser truck in background looks promising also...*

RL,

Your track cleaner Hummer is a piece of art. Love the way it looks and discription of what you did to the body to get it to look all pickup-ish!

Bob...a clean track is a  track...zilla


----------



## win43

Glad there was an explanation with that pic. I thought it was a full pull :jest:

By the way cool track cleaner.


----------



## roadrner

That white one in the back looks sweet just as it is. Finish the details and let her run. Gonna have to get me one of those and do her in pristine white. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great track cleaner RL!!! Pull it with that good looking Ford PU. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I came so close to building a white 56, wish I had of now!!! I guess I could strip the one I have started. Thanks a lot RL (just kidding)!!! RM


----------



## tjd241

*Good idea!!!*

Looks waaay more fun than a rag and a bottle of windex. Nice trucks :thumbsup::thumbsup:. nd


----------



## XracerHO

*'56 Ford Panel AW 4 Gear*

Appreciate all the positive comments, guys. The sled was built of Tread Plate (hard to notice in previous pic), so later on a pull box could be constructed & installed for truck pulls, thus a double duty build - got the idea from another thread.

The Ford PU started as a red chrome AW four gear. This body is wider & longer than the Aurora version. The new width allowed the guys at the shop to lower the '56 Ford without rebuilding the inner part of the box & rear fenders! The AFX mounting allowed it to be replaced & remounted lower. Some of the cab & bed divider was removed and a rear chassis spacer installed on the body to maintain the lowered stance! The back of the rear rims were narrowed for a more tubbed look!










The project was also an experiment in striping with Easy Off using petroleum jelly (vaseline) applied to the parts you wanted to keep in current condition in this case the rear bed cover. The red & then the chrome layers were striped and the the black bed cover was untouched. It worked !! 










Should have been more careful with the application of the vaseline but originally planned on repainting the truck. Got used to the colour so the shop will only reinstall the exhaust pipes & touch up the black bed cover & detail the body! Then it will be Going Down the Highway with the music of BTO !! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Tubbs is good!!!*



XracerHO said:


> The Ford PU started as a red chrome AW four gear. This body is wider & longer than the Aurora version. The new width allowed the guys at the shop to lower the '56 Ford without rebuilding the inner part of the box & rear fenders! The AFX mounting allowed it to be replaced & remounted lower. Some of the cab & bed divider was removed and a rear chassis spacer installed on the body to maintain the lowered stance! The back of the rear rims were narrowed for a more tubbed look!


This is some valuable information!!! Thanks for sharing RL!!! I'll quit cutting up the good stuff. That is one good looking truck, love the lowered stance. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I never cared much for the chrome cars, white looks much much better. Put it on I/65 and let it head south...RM


----------



## yankee_3b

Nice job! That came out looking incredible. I like Ford Trucks! Thanks for the info RL.:thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Great looking truck.


----------



## bobhch

win43 said:


> Great looking truck.


What Jerry said 

Bob...your shop is cleaner than Hilltops...zilla


----------



## Guidepin

Nice work on the track cleaner! ALL OUT AMAZING. As for the white FORD, DIDO. Keep on truckin RL.:thumbsup::thumbsup: GK.


----------



## XracerHO

*Mahogany Runabout*

It's summer and people are boating and remembering Bill's comment on wanting a 21 ft. utility mahgony runabout to trailer behind his Ford PU!!










The shop found an HO kit from Angus, Ontario and have started putting the hull together. The Osborn Model kit has been laser cut from 1/64 solid Mahogany with easy sandwich construction. For mechanic, it is going slow because they want it done right. They can not wait to varnish the finished product but a great deal of sanding will precede and then a trailer has to be built...

Did you notice the great number & quality of 56 Ford PU projects in all shops!! The boys just have to decide on which of their '56 PU's will tow it when finished? ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Nice boat kit RL. Hey will this thing realy float when it's done?

Bob...just take turns towing...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Go, go, row your boat RL, I want to see those trucks, thats right!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice boat RL!!!! But you need an outboard motor for it!!! :lol:


----------



## Guidepin

*Runabout*

RL. You sure work fast! Looking good.:thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice boat RL!!!! But you need an outboard motor for it!!! :lol:


RL, I have an outboard motor I'd let go real cheap, actually give it to you if you need one. Came off the boat I reworked from Bob...always wear a life jacket...zilla. On the otherhand one of those shiney Bowtie smallblocks would look real good in there also. RM


----------



## win43

COOL boat


----------



## XracerHO

*Started A Project Then It was Manufactured*

RM, the trucks are coming but the mahgony runabout will have a small block inboard Chevy. Thanks for the offer of the outboard. Bob, the boat could float but it will be a trailer queen once finished. The next job is fabricating the trailer, this could be a long project. The boat kits are at www.osbornmodelkits.com under Products - HO Railroad Products.

Now the trucks: The shop started a project to mount an Aurora '56 Ford PU on a T-jet chassis. Sounds simple, you only have to shorten the bed and hood then narrow the entire truck and mount two screw posts!! You can see faintly the joints down the middle of the black hood and the bed. 










You have to wait between cuts for parts to cure or you have many pieces which have to be reglued! That happen once, the body was eight separate pieces!!! Mounted chrome magnatraction tires front & rear wth silicone tires.










With the truck running well and the sanding process just about finished, RRR came out with a great looking Yellow production blown T-jet version which the shop purchased. As a result the black little '56, a regular runner, has not seen the paint shop as the enthusiasm for the project waned! ...RL


----------



## JordanZ870

I think that your efforts are fantastic! :thumbsup:
I would love to see your black one completed and parked near an uncut truck for some before/after pics.
What have you used to cut the body apart?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I too appreciate the efforts!!! Why do we always want something different??? There was a scaled down 1:1 old 5 window Chevy pickup that this guy had scaled down to S-10 size. Everything had been cut and re welded, it was amazing. Yea, the RRR pickups are nice. I likes that hood ornament, not to mention the color!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Funny thing.. When you posted up the white truck the thought entered my mind of shortening up the body to fit something. It never occurred to me to narrow it too! I'm really surprized RRR did that body.. I guess I need to check out what's new once in a while!! I agree with joez.. the black one should be finished.. You got that far. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

WOW!!!! Talk about a chop job. Great looking trucks


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks guys for positive comments and will finish the '56 Ford PU.

Joez, use the exacto saw blade that looks like it has a 45 degree angle on each end because it makes a very fine cut and the sharp point can start a cut. For correct spacing & accuracy of parallel cuts I use the pinstriping tape of variuos sizes for RC car decorating. It marks the amount to be removed and provides a constant guide line for the saw blade along separated body parts (bed, roof & hood). The manual blade makes the work slower but more accurate and allows quicker corrections.

Sltmn, the RRR PU is an old release but luckily at a show a friend picked up the yellow truck for me.

RM, you are right, we always want something different but I am starting to realize if your patience somebody will produce it!

Will post better comparison photos but really want to post other photos which were inspired by other HT member's posts when time permits. ...RL


----------



## videojimmy

amazing!


----------



## bobhch

*I'll be back...*

Insane Kewl build ups! You went above and beyond on these trucks. 

Bob...I am coming back here for another look in 10 min...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEEET LOOKERS!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Pontiac Tribute*

Thought someone should post a Pontiac build as a tribute to a GM division which has closed it's doors. My dad & a friend are Pontiac men! Back in the day, your father was a Pontiac or Chevy or Ford or Mopar man and guess what your first car was!

The Shop built this Dole Racing Fiero from the top half of a Tyco version and the bottom plastic half of a Majorette Fiero. The red stripe is a plastic body molding from the Majorette version. Of course, it needed some modification to fit under the Tyco top and a little persuasion from a big hammer.










It has all the flares and body side moldings producing a very low track hugging stance! The shop is trying to get some vacation time in before the summer ends so next posting will be a little while from now. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice work with the hammer RL!!! Looks like a good fit from here!!! Yea, hated to see Pontiac shut down, does Buick sell that good??? Enjoy the vacation!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*Nice hammer job and fittment work...*

You and Hilltop have such tidy shops. Um I mean nice Fiero build up! Kinda freakishly clean but, hey that is how you guys roll...lol Supose you are just cleaning up as not to come back from vacation to a mess. :wave:

Bob...I should talk (my shop is still scrambled from that floor drop)...zilla


----------



## win43

Nice Fiero. I'm gonna miss Pontiac


----------



## resinmonger

Man, if you were building Fieros for Pontiac, they would still be in business!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

bobhch said:


> You and Hilltop have such tidy shops. Um I mean nice Fiero build up! Kinda freakishly clean but, hey that is how you guys roll...lol Supose you are just cleaning up as not to come back from vacation to a mess. :wave:
> 
> Bob...I should talk (my shop is still scrambled from that floor drop)...zilla


WOW MAN!!! You could EAT off that floor..... WITH THE TOOLS!!!!

We would clean our shop, but it would just get dirty again.

My neighbor had a Fiero.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Fiero T-jet Style*

Appreciate all the positive comments!! Made it back from an enjoyable vacation awhile ago but the back log of commitments has slowed the building & posting process.

Rich, my garage uses the same vacuuming system as the Hilltop Shop.
(Do envy your ability to realistically weather the garage area, my efforts usually look fake.)​
A friend pointed out that the last photo was too dark to view the detail of the Tyco Fiero, so it has been employed as background for the cute little T-jet version. 










Love the colour - Mauve (yes, purple) - and really like the size of the vehicle!!​ The car was originally a plastic push toy with two short front tubes which allowed other cars to connnect to it to form a rolling wedge. The front connecting tubes were removed. A great amount of plastic was removed from the inside of the car to allow for the installation of screw mounting posts & room for the chassis. Do not know who made the toy car since it was a toy show junk box purchase.
So much great building has taken place during my absence, GREAT WORK GUYS!! Have a lot of great viewing ahead. ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*RL...teeny tiny kewl car there...*

Small...yeah it is, Bob


----------



## WesJY

dang thats a cool car.. its so small!!! LOL! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


I thinking a chrome blower set up, maybe some chrome stahls or 5 spokes, just thinking!!!  RM


----------



## tjd241

Crafty grafting there XRHO :thumbsup::thumbsup:... ng


----------



## XracerHO

*Nascar Cot*

It takes a little time for thing to reach the Great North but the shop finally acquired a Trevco Nascar COT Xmas decoration. What a greatly detailed plastic model!! 










It has been mounted on a Tyco chassis. Notice the ignition detail on the front dash and the sheet metal work for the rear deck . The rear axle, track bar & gas tank assembly was cut, sanded flat & reinstalled farther back covering the screw hole in the rear chassis plate. Once attached to the body, it adds a realistic rear veiw to the car hiding the black tyco chassis.










These primed assemblies await additional painting before installation to the body along with some roll bar sections to complete the race car. Then, it's dash for the cup!!! ...RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Go Jeffy, go!!!! I'm not a fan of nascar, but that body looks sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Neat idea to keep those extra bits for details :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Nice looking Nascar. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

More detail painting and more rollbar...oh boy! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guidepin

*#24*

LOOKS GREAT RL. Can't wait to see finished car! :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Thanksgiving*

The Guys in the shop really appreciated Jennifer dropping off the Pumpkins in her van for Halloween and especially welcomed the Pumpkin & Spice muffins from Tim Horton's - a Thanksgiving Treat.










The shop has been working on fixing up Jennifer's Dodge (S/B Chevy thks to RM) Van by adding fender flares from a Doge Daytona plus shortening it to match the magnatraction chassis. Still a lot of work to finish the van but it runs well.










Jennifer seemed more interested in combing her hair while waiting to have the Pumkins unloaded.

Thanks for viewing & appreciate all the positive comments. Happy Cdn. Thanksgiving!! ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> Jenifer seemed was more interested in combing her hair while waiting to have the Pumkins unloaded.



RL, I think you got your mind on Jennifer  As much as I like that van, I believe that's an early Chevy van. No. 1 -Check out the Bowtie emblem on the nose, No.2 - It's looking too good. Anyways, I likes them flares, even if they are from a Dodge. I likes that shortend body too!!!
RM


----------



## XracerHO

RM, your correct it is a Chevy and porbably had Jennifer on my mind or maybe it was the effect of all that tryptophan from the turkey!! -going to have to sand that emblem off the nose. :jest:   ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You can sand it off, but you can't hide a good thing!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I always loved them Chevy vans!!!! The first vehicle I wanted to call my own was one of them. Sadly, dear old dad and mom envisioned the worst that could happen in it, and it was given (yes, given) away right out from under me..  

Yours is looking mighty fine with the flares (something I have wanted to try) and Jenifer is too!!  Them lindys show up from time to time on the bay, but the prices are steep most of the time, and sadly, the glass is the weak spot. Due to the design of the glass, they were prone to breakage, or at least stress cracks because they were designed to snap in pace. One of these was sent to Bruce Gavins for casting purposes and he got the body done, but never got to the glass. Hopefully, while he's recuperating he can get the "winders" done.. I knew there was a slight discrepancy in the wheelbase. You're a brave man for tackling it!!! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*Hey Mom I'm taking the Van tonight.....NO YOUR NOT!*

RL,

Great things are coming out of your shop yet again. Are you going to let U-Joe take that out on Friday nights? Back row at the Drive Inn! :thumbsup:

Bob...That is Vantastic...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Nice work XrHO ... Keep the pics coming....nd


----------



## XracerHO

*#24 Finished*

The guys just wanted to show how the Trevco #24 looked when finished! This Xmas decoration car was the only one found around this norther garage. The red ignition boxes, rear panel & the driver side mesh with outline roll bars are visible. An outlined roll bar frame has been glued on the right side. With the COT you have more clearance to the chassis & gears.










The key to the build is to remove the glass and shaving it down till flush with the body. Next, the Crafter's Pick - The Ultimate water based super glue which dries clear is essential since all the extras are glued to the windshield assembly. The glue needs to cure over night so parts have to be taped in place. There is a steering wheel with the lower third removed for clearance but being black, it is not noticeable.










The rearend detail is visible at track level & covers the back of the Tyco 440X-2 chassis. With the car buffed & a thin clear coating applied, it is on it's way to Cardinal Speedway and hard racing for the Chase. ...RL
Thanks for viewing & appreciate all the positive comments!


----------



## bobhch

*Gentlemen start your slot cars...*

RL,

That has to be one of the best modern day NASCARs EVER!!

Bob...go Daddy go...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

...and the bar gets ever higher.


----------



## Guidepin

*#24*

RL I think the boys at CARDINAL if their LLIN, GOTTA LOVE this car. :thumbsup::thumbsup:GK


----------



## slotcarman12078

I must agree, that is the best late model NASCAR slot I have set me eyes apon. There is one thing missing though. There should be a can of Pepsi on the dash.. or in the drink holder.. Nascar cars have drink holders, don't they?? :lol: Nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

What Bill said!!!


----------



## XracerHO

*PS on #24*

Appreciate all the positive comments!! The guys in the shop reminded me, to mention that the click-on body mount is shown at the bottom of the photo of the rearend detail. Sltman, a good suggestion for a future project to find & build the car with the Pepsi colour scheme. ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

It's all in the details. Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


Nice work on that No.24 Dupont Pepsi Nicorette Quaker State Chevrolet car. Those ornament cars do have some great paint work. Looks good putting the extras back in place :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Busy at 55*

After an accident, the shop did a repair on the black 55 convertible repainting the bottom half of the car & converting it to a magnatraction chassis. Jack, the owner was so please with the repair job that he brought his hardtop in for lowering after seeing the earlier grey primer shop version. He did not want as severe a lowering job.










He brought his girlfriend, Jill, around to view the progress on his Pearl White Hardtop. They both work at the Garmin GPS Company. He was pleased that his car was lowered just enough (bumper higher than the grey shop car).










The conversion from T-jet to X-traction was easy & the rear bumper only stance looks very nice. All rims were narrowed, turned, sanded and painted pearl white to match the car. The rear tires are from a Lifelike rear tire cut in half to form two tires which give excellent traction. The shop is re-tiring our grey primed 55 the same way. The hardest part on the 55 lowering is grinding out the inner fenders on all four wheels for tire clearance. If attempted, watch that you do not cut through the body.










Now, please drive to highlighted route!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


Smooooooooooooth!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Uh, Ya catching this Tom S.??? RM


----------



## WesJY

Yeah.. awesome job on them! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

More sweetness! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Low is good! Great looking cars. I'm going to have to try narrowing some rims. Like that idea!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those are a sweet pair of 55s!!!! Had a blast meeting you and guidepin today at the show!!! :wave::wave: Man that was fun!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

that white chevy is amazing... the other one is also very nice
well done sir!


----------



## bobhch

videojimmy said:


> that white chevy is amazing... the other one is also very nice
> well done sir!


Bob...What Jimmy said...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Nifty Fifties XRho :thumbsup:... nd


----------



## XracerHO

*Pink Cadillac*

Appreciate all the positive comments and after catching up on my viewing will have the black 55 back into the shop for a lowering of the convertible cover. On the same car the hardest part was repositioning the hands, arms & putting the half steering wheel in the left hand.


Well, came back from the Richfield show with a *Pink Faller Cadillac*, not mint but in good condition. It required only minor restoration mostly on the under side of the body which had a large dark stain which was eventually removed. The two occupants needed some touch up painting. The body needed some cleaning, waxing, buffing & minor chrome repair on the back bumper.










When power was supplied to the motor, it only worked in reverse. Adding to the confusion was a powered spring on the underside of the chassis giving current to one side of the motor. By trial an error & after many tear downs got it going, really well. So, don’t you go trying that big bad Cadillac, Now!!










Look at all that chrome on the big front grille & bumper combo! Continental molded into the tires. It sure makes you ponder that Faller, a German company, was the only manufacturer to produce a sixties Cadillac when they were so popular in America!!!

Always wanted to cruise in a Pink Cadillac with Springsteen singing the tune on the radio! ..RL.
PS. Was really glad to meet a number of HT members at Richfield & to put a face to the name!!​


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool Caddy!!! One nice looking ride!!! Congrats on the find RL...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow. that Caddy is purdy!!! I was looking at MEV's new caddy, but I don't recall any blems of that body style, and I was afraid to go out on a limb buying the good bodies.. Maybe some day I can swing a big MEV order, but as things are going, it won't be soon.. Nice score RL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nice - love the wheels on there too


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice find!

I always liked the Faller version of the Caddy and their more detailed wheels.


----------



## Guidepin

*Caddy*

Look's much improved RL. THAT GRILLE is a Cadilac -Faller icon. :thumbsup::thumbsup:GK


----------



## WesJY

Nice job on that caddy!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Ditto what deez mugs just says...*

Great Caddy xrHO... Good eye picking that one for reconditioning and better yet doing such a good job gettin it back on the road. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Classic ride.............yeah!*

Baby we don't have to drive it...we can just park it out in back. In the back of your pink Cadillac, crush velvet seats, cruising down the streets on a Satruday night...yeah love that classic! 

Bob...I was singing outloud while typing...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

bobhch said:


> Baby we don't have to drive it...we can just park it out in back. In the back of your pink Cadillac, crush velvet seats, cruising down the streets on a Satruday night...yeah love that classic!
> 
> Bob...I was singing outloud while typing...zilla


Question is, Bob...insert funny thing here...zilla,
Were you singing as Bruce or Aretha? :

Nice resto on the Cad!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*RALMAO jOEZ...hahahahhahahaaha*



joez870 said:


> Question is, Bob...insert funny thing here...zilla,
> Were you singing as Bruce or Aretha? :
> 
> Nice resto on the Cad!:thumbsup:


Bob...First as Bruce but, changed to Aretha at the end...zilla


----------



## win43

Love that CADDY


----------



## XracerHO

*Cream Caddy - Votes for the Aretha Version*

Reginald stopped by the shop to discuss his preference for Aretha's version of Pink Cadillac with Red who agreed it was the best recording. Reginald thought the song should have been called Cream Cadillac!!! Then they both heard Bob singing outloud while typing and turned up the volume on the car radio & in unison said can't Bob sing far far away.
The shop converted & restored Reggie's Cadilac from a very damaged hardtop to a convertible. Luckily the grille, bumpers & interior were OK. The windshield was cut down to convertible specs. A new convertible cover was found & added. An Aurora driver figure was added for character -dark brown mustache.










'doba, the caddy rims are orginal Faller and the orginal tires are still very soft. Although the shop had Dennis, PTPG, supply the rear tires for more traction since this Caddy sees alot of track time! Reggie has a lead foot.

On the hoist is the Fiat 1800B which maybe the future of Chrysler. The shop discussed with Bill many moons ago about gooping the small blemish in the roof which was deep into the material. The decision was not to tamper with a mint stock vehicle.
We can still hear Zilla turn up the volume!!! :jest:
Appreciate all the positive comments & thanks for viewing! ..RL​


----------



## bobhch

*la,la,laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, lah, lah....music to my ears...la, lah*

Baby we don't have to drive it...we can just park it out in back. In the back of your CREAM Cadillac , crush velvet seats, cruising down the streets on a Satruday night...yeah love that classic! 

RALMAO...you can't stop me...Buhahahahahahahaha.....

Bob...I was singing outloud while typing...zilla

Bob...You make me feel like singing, Gonna sing the night away...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Check the Caddy driver ...his mustach is painted!

Now that's attention to detail!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice job on the Caddy :thumbsup::thumbsup: Lot of good work going on for a one guy garage... RM


----------



## kiwidave

Great looking Caddy's! Man you have one cool looking workshop shop!


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Sweet rides Ray! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## XracerHO

*Goodwrench Team Visit*

After seeing the movie, the Transformers, a Camaro fan thought the shop should work on Bumblebee (the 5th generation Camaro in the Movie). The guys & myself at first thought he was talking about a Bee, the insect!! So the Goodwrench crew visited with a few GM products and put us on the right track.










The shop screw mounted the RPM version on a new four gear chassis and left it stock because it will probably be headed down the road to the Falls, to the Transformer fan & it's new home. Most of us wanted to put a big blow on the hood & large wing on the trunk and go drag racing - right Randy!! This Transformer car real resembles the Callaway Camaro from the SEMA show.










A little comparison to the AW version in silver, showed that this will be another lowering job just to match the lower stock stance of the real Camaro!










The shop has got into a rut of lowering car to look appropriate like the above AW Corvette in silver. This Corvette version is excellent with great detail but the real Vette sits very low to the ground. Just had to drop the silver one and change the rims.

These customs are only mild compared to all the great work happening in all the other shops & threads - keep up the good work out there and thank you for all the great viewing!!!

Appreciate all the positive comments & thanks for viewing! ..RL​


----------



## slotcarman12078

I was really shocked my kid walked right past the Transformers cars/trucks at the store in a rush to look at star wars junk!! I was a bit disappointed too, as I have been tossing around the transformers conversions for them for a little while now. I might just have to put them in the stockings anyway..  

Looking great RL!!! I haven't tried dropping anything that doesn't have 2 posts yet! Nice work!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Awesome work!

The silver Corvette looks like the homologation C5 on display at the Corvette Museum in Bowling Green, KY:



















:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Low is good. Liking the stance on these. What is the RPM body?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those shop guys have got to be distant kin folks!!! Great work on the Vetts, low is good!!! I guess I'll have to pick up a TF Camaro and let the boys chromatize the hood...Those do look cool...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks , appreciate the positive comments.

Doba, really like the Silver C5 pictures. 

KD, the Transformers come in many forms, the RPMs are the smaller, rigid plastic body type Transformers with the robot on the bottom. The RPMs do NOT fold into different forms.

Hint on how to remove the body: on the underside pop the red or blue dot to reveal the mounting screw. Bumblebee has two more glued mounting posts which have to be drilled - one just under the head & the other the same distance from the bottom. A great number of posts must be removed & grown down to hollow out the body. Enlarge forward part of rear wheel wells to centre front tires in front wheel wells. Have not worked on any other body style of the RPM Transformers.

Go for it RM, only a suggestion but a yellow & black paint job with a big blower for a stinger would be a Bumblebee!! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

RL,

That Camaro looks great mounted up. I removed that red dot and unscrewed mine also. I tried it on lots of chassis and may do a divorced front end on a AFX Magnatraction chassis. Not now but, someday down the road.

I found my Camaros in a Buy one get one Free package at Wally World. They were pretty tricky putting them around the corner in the next toy isle over. I got lucky and picked up several ( WHOOO HOOO) of them for 4 bucks a package. The other car in the package was the flamed semi (not a car I know ) lol

Nice lowering job on the silver Vette and it looks even better lowered on those silver rims. High Hoe Silver and away.

Bob...Like the Transformer Camaro the best...zilla


----------



## CJ53

nice wreckers...
Hire on with O Hare...
CJ


----------



## win43

Sweet CAMARO


----------



## Guidepin

*Camaro*

VERY NICE RL! QEW TO GLENDALE OFF RAMP. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## roadrner

XracerHO,
Where did you get the Bumblebee Camaro from? Looks great! Is it plastic or diecast? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Optimus Prime*

RR, found all RPM Transformers in Toysrus & all are plastic but very well glued and heavy plastic construction. Do not know why they have a screw mount!
Optimus Prime, Transport tractor, had such a nice paint job on the hood of red/gold with black flames plus the windshield shade, just had to mount it!










Put it on an Xtraction chassis with a conventional de-chromed tractor frame. The hard work was the many glued posts under the orginal Optimus Prime body! Wanted to keep the original look of the truck but may change the rear mud flaps to Optimus Prime's blue rear fender tire covers once all the excess plastic has been removed.










It makes a very nice new semi-tractor addition with the same hood & bumper height as the orginal Aurora conventional tractor. 

Appreciate all the positive Comments & thanks for viewing.
*Happy Thanksgiving to All *(even if you are a month behind ) & now back to the Football ..RL​


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nice - that turned out cool.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know, with diesel costs so high, what Optimus really needs is something to help him save a little energy!! :lol: One of these up on the bunk would complete the look!!! :thumbsup:

http://www.amerproto.com/images/pmtex/5343.jpg

You guys are killin' me with these transformers mods. If the kid notices these, I'll be in hot water and have to make him a set!! :drunk:


----------



## bobhch

*Slot Semi truck with flames.....Far Out!*

I gotta do this...Very Kewl truck! Thanks for Sharron...

Bob...that looks Semi Tough...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


I like the way you think RL!!! The boys ain't gonna be too happy, more work!!! That semi looks cooler than the AFX, especially with the flame package...RM


----------



## Guidepin

*Transformers*

LOOKS way COOL RL. NICE WORK,NOW tape the game and back to work!:thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## WesJY

man that camaro and semi truck looks soo cool!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Pontiac Transformer*

Well, the last and the Best RPM Transformer - Jazz or Pontiac Solstice!! Sorry, SLTman, this is the last one & thanks for the suggestion. This was one petite Sport Coupe Model! The shop guys really like the styling of this car & did not mind going back to work. So Guidepin, checkout the Jazz!










This was screw mounted on to an AFX chassis employing the front counter sunk chassis screw hole. The chassis side clicks were removed. Enlarged the front of the rear wheel wells and got the stance so nice & low. It is a good runner!










Pontiac fans, this is very detailed reproduction of the Solstice Coupe! The Pontiac symbol is moulded into the body just above the two blackened grille openings. Nice to see this model before Pontiac closes it's doors.

Appreciate all the positive Comments & thanks for viewing. ..RL​


----------



## 1976Cordoba

All slot cars should be so beautiful. Awesome job! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Darn it RL!! You're making this very difficult for me to not do these!!! Jazz kicks booty!!! Awesome job lining it all up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can already hear the register at Wally World ringing these up!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow!

That came out SHARP!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


I got to have one of those!!! Pontiac may have to be reborn!!! Ya done good RL :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can see a lot of sponsors wanting to jump on this for a little road course action...RM


----------



## CJ53

*optimus*

Looks like we and I can join forces.... 










CJ


----------



## kiwidave

The little Pontiac sits and looks great on the chassis. Very cool little racer!


----------



## roadrner

I knew I should have picked up all of those RPMs. Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## GTPguy

I'm really liking that front end. Nice to see a good new body style.


----------



## JordanZ870

Sharp car!
Fantastic job on the wheel openings. They are nice and even.


----------



## win43

SUPER COOL PONTIAC!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

CJ53 said:


> Looks like we and I can join forces....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJ


Great rig CJ,

Now waiting for Rich & Wes to Tyco-up one of these.


----------



## XracerHO

*Keep on Truckin' 10-4*

Thank guys really appreciate the positive comments! The Pontiac Solstice is an Awesome reproduction - very cool model.

Someone said the Semi needed a trailer, so Optimus Prime went to the local Kenworth dealer!!










The new Corn Fuel Tanker seem very appropriate for this futuristic Semi Transformer. Think we have a Convoy, NOW!! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Great Corn Fuel trailer...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks like you got a winner!! Remember!! Ethanol!!! No smoking or KABOOM!!! :lol:


----------



## CJ53

LOL... 
Nice job...!! 

CJ


----------



## Guidepin

RL :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## win43

VERY COOL!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

*Back Flip*

With some incredible work being done on Flip-Nose vehicles, the shop decided to do an easier project: a Back-Flip or Dump Truck. After comparing the old Tyco dump truck with the new AW version, the guys were convinced to replicate the Tyco flip system. 










Carefully removed the bed keeping the two retaining posts intact to maintain alignment during construction and after removed only the rear post. The rear guide pin & assembly were removed. Mud flaps were removed, shortened & later reinstalled at the back of the bed. Squares of plastic stock were glued to the bottom rear corners of the bed, aligned with the tube attached to the chassis, drilled & plastic pin inserted across the entire rear of the bed.










To finish the project: the hitch plate will be removed & the hole covered with thin deck plate. All the chassis area behind the molded in chrome diamond plating will be de-chromed and painted matt back. The mud flaps will be replaced by red ones with Peterbilt decals. ...Then off to the construction site! ...RL

Appreciate all the positive comments & thanks for viewing.​


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey!! I didn't know they didn't dump!!! Nice bit of re-engineering there RL!! Of the new AW truck releases, the dumps are on my list of wants. Now I know I'll be needing to to a little tinkering with them when I get 'em!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Have one in the package waiting for me to open it up. Looks great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


My Oh My!!! This is what makes the hobby so much fun!!! That is too cool, not to mention the engineering!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## win43

VERY(very) COOL I to was not aware that they didn't dump. Nice job!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guidepin

Nice work on the truck RL. I got to get me one of those, or more. I can hardly wait to see what's next? :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## tomhocars

Nice job,great colors


----------



## Hittman101

They all look nice!! Really good job!!


----------



## bobhch

*Full Tilt...*

Great tilt job RL! Now all it needs is a Canadian Maple Leaf on it or some white stripes and blue with starts...Naw :freak:

This will be a fun one to do up. Hopefully Buds will sell just the bodies on Pay Bay. Heck he might already...need to go and check.

Saw some of these at Hobby Town for $19.00 each today. It was just then that it hit me...AFX Peterbuilt front end and TYCO dumper. Holy Shamolies AW is starting to build like us.

Bob...hope they build a Peterbuilt Wrecker...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*FINISHED Back Flip*

Thanks guys for the positive Comments!!!​
Probably, all of us assumed, it would dump due to the Tyco US1 Truck. Bob, did not think about it but a white Maple Leaf would be appropriate due to the colour scheme.
The shop wanted to show the finished product since it came out so well!! So a close up of the bed follows: 










The hitch plate was removed and the resulting hole covered with thin deck plate. All the chassis area behind the molded in chrome diamond plating was de-chromed and painted matt back.










The mud flaps were replaced by red ones with Peterbilt decals - they are a great improvement but hard to see in the photo. The Perterbilt executive liked the truck so much he wanted pictures before it went off to the construction site! ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice looking detail work RL!!! I like those Peterbilt flaps!!! I guess you'er paying me back with that frontend Chevy glimpse, lol...Keeps the mind wandering...RM


----------



## videojimmy

that is the best looking dump truck I ever saw!


----------



## kiwidave

What videojimmy said!!!


----------



## bobhch

what kiwidave said!!!! Kewl finished up truck man.


----------



## CJ53

nice Dumper ,,, you are turning into a regular truck builder there..!!!
CJ:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

videojimmy said:


> that is the best looking dump truck I ever saw!



Would have to agree with VJ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Chevy PU*

Thanks guys, appreiate all the positive comments!​
No, Payback, RM, just had a subject that would get your shop guys to visit. Oh, maybe a little bit! Yes, it is Hot Wheels but it is plastic & all you need to do is shorten the bed & find the appropriate plastic front roll pan from another diecast.










Wanted to retain all the NASCAR Truck series decals and added a Indy car driver, a console with shifter & fire extinguisher and reworked the roll bar (hard to see inside due to the dark tinted stock windows). Bare metal was added to the headlights then grille detailed.










The body is clip mounted to a Tyco 440 X-2 wide chassis with narrow rims & tires with yellow lettering to match the NASCAR Truck theme. RM, you could very easily grind the spoiler off add a little paint & have your stock 1:1 PU, if you have not already done it! ..RL


----------



## Guidepin

Nice job RL. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dang you RL, now the boys will have to put in some overtime!!! I likes it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I picked a couple of the chrome versions from Target, just never got around to cutting one. Thought about doing a Mega G setup, but will still need to shorten the body, maybe a 4 gear. May have to do a crusier...Thanks for the build and info...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good RL!!! Details, details!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks great with that good ole boy sitting in there!


----------



## bobhch

Holy Fabricated Nastruck! Looks like it came from Mattel that way...great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula

Very sweet work X!!


----------



## XracerHO

*Transformer Christmas Reunion*

Thanks for all the positive comments. Bob like your new avatar -BZ. The truck building presents different challenges. 

The shop got caught up with the impulse buying of the season during the RPM Transformer sale - Sideways in front, Sideswipe on hoist & Chevy Jolt to the right.
Below, the early shop Christmas card - *Merry Christmas to ALL*!!!​









Hasbro should save some plastic in these cars & forget the screw in the front since these vehicles are over built with excess plastic & glue! Also, watch out for the heavy metal weight in the centre of the body. Sideways is a very shallow body with alot of under body grinding. Sideswipe sit very low & looks like the SLR by Mercedes.










Power by Chevy!! The guys are plugging in the Chevy Volt & getting a Jolt!! RM, you just have to get a Jolt & put a big ornament (tis the season) on the hood with wheelie bar out the back ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those look cool RL!!! I wish Ol Yeller would get as excited as I do seeing these :thumbsup::thumbsup: Sideways and Sideswipe look good with those AFX wheels, will have to think about the Jolt, it tis the season though...RM


----------



## win43

Cool Nas-Truck:thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm really likng that Chevy VOLT!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Barricade - The easy conversion!*

The last one had to be the easiest one!!! The shop had to show Barricade - Late Model Mustang Police Car. Once the under body plastic supports are removed, it sits nicely on a magnatraction, AFX or Xtraction chassis with the easy clip mount design by Hilltop garage.










No, the shop was not raided by the police, the constable was only checking on his Ford TCR Van which was mounted on one of the new AW 4 gear chassis! It looks real good! The guys liked the period look & only chromed the lake pipes & gas cap! Notice the roof rack with small spoiler & ladder on the back door.










Just look at the bar set up on the front of the police car, the motto on the side is "to punish & enslave" tough world in Transformer land. The shop recommends the police car as the Transformer to conversion to a slot car. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Merry Christmas to you to RL...HO, HO, HO*

Wowzers you are a Transformer yourself! These all look like they came from a new line of slot cars from a High End company. The blue, silvers, cop and van are Bam in your face Sweet lookers RL!! 

What is your 2010 New Years resolution anyways? Don't stop till yah drop! 

Bob..."to punish and inslave" (now that is funny stuff)...zilla


----------



## Guidepin

*Jolts - Volts*

Ray all 3 TF cars look very impressive ,nice job. You know I gotta have one of those chevy JOLTS ah I mean VOLTS. MERRY XMAS to you and yours ,see you soon. P.S. The police car and van look great too. :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave: GK


----------



## kiwidave

Merry Xmas to you XracerHO. That Sideswipe car sure has a mean profile!! And I got to get one of those Barricade Mustangs. What a great looking slot car body. I would like to custom one of those one day! All great looking builds. Very nice.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


I don't blame you a bit for "sucking up" to the Police Dept. All those hot, looking fast cars will be pulled over!!! That Mustang stance looks better than AW's. Great work RL and Merry Christmas to you and the guys at the shop likewise!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I better get busy!!!! I have 5 of these RPMs to convert now, Barricade being one. I got to do my homework so I know which chassis fit what best.... Time to go back a few pages and start writing notes!!! :lol: Awesome job RL!!! And thanks to Hittman for getting the ball rolling on these!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Like it was made for it!

Super conversion.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks guys for all the positive comments & viewing!​The shop was in a hurry since we received an early Christmas gift - Jury duty - which required serving for the last week & closing the shop!
GK, have an extra Volt which has a gold bowtie & novel name emblem on the rear. KD, the Sideswipe has a mean low profile.
Sltman, the light bar on top of the Mustang is part of the windshield assembly which is translucent and hollow just perfect for LED's. HO, HO, HO!! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

XracerHO said:


> Sltman, the light bar on top of the Mustang is part of the windshield assembly which is translucent and hollow just perfect for LED's. HO, HO, HO!! ..RL


Shhhh!!! Can't have the kids hearing this!!! They are already on me for the Bumblebee and Optimus! :lol: It will be looked into when I get to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

WOW!! those are nice looking cars man!!! :thumbsup:

I have a bad luck finding them at stores!!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Chevy PU & GMC Dump*

Civic duty, telephone & internet repairs spoiled the shops Christmas decorating plans! After viewing Gjeepe's modifications to HP-7, the guys have had their heads under the hood doing mostly chassis work. To compare the Tyco chassis improvement, an old junker PU front end was salvage from the local junk yard. The modification made such an improvement on the chassis that it was decide the pickup bed should be rebuilt to finish the truck. 










A nice pair of fenders found in the parts bin added the original side step look then a box was scratch built inside the fenders. The shop can use a light duty tire truck.

On the other side of the shop, GMC guys were swapping bodies & chassis to produce the cabover dump truck like AW's prototype! 










This is a work in progress. A lightbulb has been installed in the cab but the fifth wheel needs to be removed and the chassis painted black to match the rest of the dump truck. 










Also, more politically correct mud flaps found & replaced ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great save on the shop truck RL!!! But, I really like that cabover dumper with the po-tit-ically correct flaps!!!. And ya'll talk about me working the boys too hard!!! ... RM


----------



## roadrner

XracerHO,
A great set of flaps to say the least. :devil: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Those exhaust kinda look like dance poles...*

RL,

Just got so excited about those mud flaps that I forgot what I was going to say?

Bob...whah...huh....eh...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Good lookers x2 XRHO..... wtg :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Guidepin

NICE WORK RL. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## kiwidave

Mudflaps are a winner! Nice work on the Dump truck. Little shop truck is going to look great. Rear bumper???


----------



## win43

Very cool trucks :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Primo job on both trucks RL!!! I likes them mud flaps!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Shop Not Gone Just Went South*

At the beginning of the year, closed the shop & took a little trip south for some warmer weather. The trip ended well with everybody health not like last year. Now, totally relaxed, it will take awhile to get the shop up & running & finish off all the trucks started last year. Thanks very much for all the positive comments.

The guys in the shop wanted to do some vintage racing of their latest project in the sunshine states.








Mounted on a slimline chassis, it was an Indy Racer kit by Glencoe Models of Massachusetts. Found this 1/64 injected molded plastic kit at a flea market & bought all three kits. Have not seen these models before or since that show. The cars are like cereal box plastic kits (17 parts) and fit the slimlime once you cut the bottom of the model out to fit the chassis. The grille was opened & a fine mess installed.










After reading some where, about Mercedes competting at Indy in the early roadster era, we just had to make this representative effort. The driver is from an aviation military kit where he rode a motorcyle. This figure was picked because of the large gloves, small dish helmut with goggles & wide leather side straps (hard to see in these photos). Note the large steering wheel, one simple gauge & tan leather interior with no seat belts to match the era. So we hit the high banks of the southern tracks before heading home & luckily returned to find No snow just very cold weather. ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Wow XracerHO! what a very cool build. Love the old racer! The driver is perfect for the car.


----------



## WesJY

I agreed with KIWI!!! WOW!! what a sharp racer car! :thumbsup:

I missed the tyco pickup truck! what a great save! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Love that Benzo!


----------



## SplitPoster

Nice Benz! Would fit right in with the Silver Arrows!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, You need to go south more often RL, yea get relaxed!!! I guess I need to go a little further north!!! Great looking Indy car with all the detail work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome Benz!!!! Great detailed choice for the driver too!!! No seatbelts?? Them guys were crazy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Nice one XrHO. Waay slick... :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner

Great looking Benz! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

Very cool MERCEDES :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog

XracerHO said:


> At the beginning of the year, closed the shop & took a little trip south for some warmer weather. The trip ended well with everybody health not like last year. Now, totally relaxed, it will take awhile to get the shop up & running & finish off all the trucks started last year. Thanks very much for all the positive comments.
> 
> The guys in the shop wanted to do some vintage racing of their latest project in the sunshine states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted on a slimline chassis, it was an Indy Racer kit by Glencoe Models of Massachusetts. Found this 1/64 injected molded plastic kit at a flea market & bought all three kits. Have not seen these models before or since that show. The cars are like cereal box plastic kits (17 parts) and fit the slimlime once you cut the bottom of the model out to fit the chassis. The grille was opened & a fine mess installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading some where, about Mercedes competting at Indy in the early roadster era, we just had to make this representative effort. The driver is from an aviation military kit where he rode a motorcyle. This figure was picked because of the large gloves, small dish helmut with goggles & wide leather side straps (hard to see in these photos). Note the large steering wheel, one simple gauge & tan leather interior with no seat belts to match the era. So we hit the high banks of the southern tracks before heading home & luckily returned to find No snow just very cold weather. ..RL


Thats a sweet Mercesdes I got one in 2007 and made a mold of it here are some other ideas for you



























Check Patos he has some nice decals get them in 1/43rd scale they look better on this body.
*Indycar - Front Engined Roadsters 1 and Indycar - Front Engined Roadsters* *2 are very nice*

*Roger Corrie*


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Those are killer Rog -- makes me want to do some olden time roadsters too.


----------



## XracerHO

*Mallory Ignition Special*

The shop guys really like the Indy Roadsters and finished the Mallory Ignition Special with chrome exhaust, tie rods & grille.
Thank Roger, for the decal information & great looking Indy Roadsters. Do need more decals for the next kit.
These roadsters run great after learning how to massage the slimline chassis from past HT posts.










The "8 Ball" Roadster needed service on the track when the rookie driver did not know how to switch over to the other fuel tank. The mechanics reminded him to pump the black rod on his left side a few time each lap to keep up the oil pressure on this vintage engine!










These Indy roadsters are great fun!!! Thanks for viewing, the positive comments & ideas. The kits were a great find. ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

These run on slim chassis or hot rods, or . . . ?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks like slimmys to me... Nice batch of Indy cars!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Sltman, your right all slimline chassis with hot rod rims & tires. The Indy body is so narrow just wide enough to cover the narrow top of the slimline.!! Doba look at the Roger's white #6 car & just under the #8 chrome exhaust you can see the middle extension of the slimline chassis for the pickup shoes. ..RL!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking Indy's Roger!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes that shade of red RL, great looking to race the Mercedez:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

*The decal and paint possibilities are endless on this body...*

RL & Roger,

Oh man these are bunch of nicely done up old Indy cars! 

Bob...just look at all that fun...zilla


----------



## Guidepin

As always nice work RL and a great find too! :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## win43

nice INDY car :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Optimus Prime Story*

Well, the shop in a slow time received a very large order for RPM transformers from the Cardinal Speedway owner (GP). It's a lot of work just prepping the bodies for final mounting on a chassis. The selection of chassis depends on the cars since all RPM's have different wheel bases which makes mounting a new challenge each time!

Dueling Optimus, new project on left being checked with orginal on right for height & stance. Just love that gold flamed hood paint job!!










While grinding out the excess plastic it was noticed that the new body had a very large scratch on the left side from the factory ruining the stock paint job! Don't worry GP, it all worked out. A quick trip to purchase a new Optimus turned out very advantageous!!










During grinding of the third body (left), a tack weld on the fender loosened & resulted in a damaged fender. So the second body provided a donor fender! So all the work of grinding out three bodies did not go to waste, a fender from the junk pile out back was installed. You can see the scratch on the side of the hood & new black fender on the second body (right)! Trucks do have to have fenders replaced so another semi is ready for the road! ..RL


----------



## GTPguy

Outstanding work on all of your Transformer conversions!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I can see that's a good bunch of guys working there RL!!! Great looking fleet work!!! I like the AFX reconfiguration on these trucks!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Busy, busy!! Got to keep the freight moving!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Great overhead Cam view of your workshop R.L.

New Rigs = lots of road time....10-4 good buddy!

Bob...look nobody is at the pop machine...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Snow Graders*

Red, our mechanic, really likes to wrench on the heavy equipment! The only thing that is around in this winter weather was a large Bulldozer used to plough the snow!










This conversion was not an easy one with the narrow underside and sloping track on the side. A t-jet chassis was installed after much grinding and reconstruction. 










The large outer rear & small front track sprockets had to be reinstalled to hide the chassis tires. As shown by this photo these sprockets were only an eighth of their orginal size! Considerable excess plastic was removed from the body to lighten the vehicle and make room for the screw mounting posts. An appropriate garage project for this time of year! ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Do you ever run out of ideas? Cool project!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome conversion RL!! That's gonna tear up some pavement!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

RL's bringing out the big stuff!!! Cool conversion, fastest dozier I ever seen...RM


----------



## 41-willys

I really love the trucks:thumbsup: put a tanker trailer of Nitro behind and your all set.


----------



## bobhch

That is a nice peice of machinery there. That front blade and hydrolics is Kewl and love the explination of the removal of the sprokets for fitting purposes.

Bob...gotta love Heavy Moving Machinery...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

a job well done!


----------



## XracerHO

*Mack Hauler*

Appreciate all the positive comments and thanks for viewing!!​
The shop likes the trucks too!! So when ask to use the shop for a photo shoot of the Cars: Mack Hauler, we ageed quickly.










This is one Semi we really wanted to mount on a truck chassis and finally a small version was produced in the Mini Adventure issue, all plastic. Quite a large amount of plastic was removed from the interior of the body. The cab took awhile & alot of adjustments to get in the right position. A new trailer hitch was built & installed and fifth wheel connection adjusted to suit. 










Sorry, the lighting is reflected in the chrome exhaust stacks which were from the parts bin replacing the oversized originals! The original mudflaps were installed on the chassis, did not want to loose the detail. The stock trailer is hollow with an opening back door.










It only takes up one lane and only slightly wider than an orginal AW transport. Mack was a real character just like in the Movie!! 
..RL


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Guidepin

That is one sweet looking truck RL!!!!!!! GK:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang that's cool!!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great workmanship there RL!!! Actaully it looks pretty cool, I'm sure the kids will love it!!! Heck, I liked the movie. Now for us older kids, wipe that smile off the front bumper and loose the eyeballs,  RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Unbelievable thread. Amazing work bro!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Really cool conversion RL. I bet that brings a smile to your face when doing laps!


----------



## bobhch

Wow who would have thought? Yet another Great RL transformation!










This is a fun looking machine RL. We took our kids to the Auto Show a couple of years ago and they had a real 1/1 size Mack the truck and trailer parked out front just like this. Kewl

Bob...keep on truckin'...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*RPM Tank*

Finally back after a week of trouble with the Shop's DSL modem which got replaced. Mack hauler provides many fun laps with Luigi, an earlier Cars Conversion. A real Mack transport & a competition project for RM's Corvette racers are under construction!

Well, just finished another RPM Special Tank Conversion on a T-jet chassis!!










The unusual challenge was to remove the plastic collar supporting the metal pin which allows the turrets to move. Once the collar was removed, the pin was shorten & counter sunk into the body so the T-jet chassis could be fitted up into the body. Thus the small tires a very hard to see under the tracks










Installed two screw body mounting posts. A little cosmetic panelling was installed to hide the chassis & will shortly be painted camouflage. Then we're ready for next 4th of July parade at Cardinal Speedway.

Appreciate all the positive comments and have to catch up on my viewing of all recent postings! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job RL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Cool RL!

How about my personal fav?

A halftrack!


----------



## tjd241

*Nice....*

... but my fav all-time XRHO car is that yellow modified Willys... that is hard to beat!! btw... What ever became of the 55 Chevy Chev-Vette concept car?? Did that ever hit the paint booth?? nd


----------



## Guidepin

Nice work on the tank RL. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


Wow Tyco should be paying attention here!!! Bring back the GI Joe series with the brown dirt colored track. How about a camoflouged tractor tralier lowboy??? RM


----------



## videojimmy

Sweet!


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

That's gonna look good chasing your other transformer builds around the track!


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks guys appreciate the positive comments.

ND, the paint booth is opening now that the weather is getting warmer. The Chevette is primed & needs a little more sanding to become seamless but would appreciate one tone colour suggestions that would be a typical Chevy prototype colour! Also, easily distracted by other projects as show below.

Bill, like the halftracks too but the centre between the tracks is too narrow to hide the chassis. Have not given up yet, still checking the 1/72 & 76 military models.

RM, thanks for the suggestion good idea on a camouflaged tractor trailer.

KD, have two small Chevy RPM's to come but want to post the sport car competition for RM's Corvette before he moves on - too late! ..RL


----------



## tjd241

XracerHO said:


> ND, would appreciate one tone colour suggestions that would be a typical Chevy prototype colour!


Really hard to beat a well laid down metallic blue... Chevy used a few nice ones too... :thumbsup:

http://www.corvettefever.com/featur..._italian_built_rondine_corvette/photo_01.html


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is one wild car ND!! I like it!! Now where's that Tjet corvette body I had lying around doing nothing??? :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*We have something like that sitting in front of the local Veterans Lodge...*

RL,

You know how to build some nice tanks!

Bob...watch him guys he is building up an Army now...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

XracerHO said:


> Thanks guys appreciate the positive comments.
> 
> ND, the paint booth is opening now that the weather is getting warmer. The Chevette is primed & needs a little more sanding to become seamless but would appreciate one tone colour suggestions that would be a typical Chevy prototype colour! Also, easily distracted by other projects as show below.
> 
> Bill, like the halftracks too but the centre between the tracks is too narrow to hide the chassis. Have not given up yet, still checking the 1/72 & 76 military models.
> 
> RM, thanks for the suggestion good idea on a camouflaged tractor trailer.
> 
> KD, have two small Chevy RPM's to come but want to post the sport car competition for RM's Corvette before he moves on - too late! ..RL


hey.try ROCO miniiature military models.i can't remember the scale,but i used to own a few like almost 20 years ago.they might be the ticket for your military builds


----------



## XracerHO

*Corvette Fever*

Appreciate the positve comments & advice. Will check out the Rocco miniature military vehicles.​The shop has been recently thinking "Yellow" for the Chev-vette but the Metalic Blue sounds good too! The Goodwrench crew borrowed the garage to refurbish a couple of their GT1 winners!










The #2 Corvette just came out of the paint booth after receiving a thin clear coat. Could not have all that decal work ruined. Every decal had to be cut and trimmed individually before applying. There is a very small white "E" on the windshield pillar and four sponsor labels on the rocker panels around the exhaust, you need a magnifiying glass to see them!!










The #63 needs more decals to be finished. The #2 needs one more thin clear coat before being transported to Cardinal Speedway for testing. The Corvettes are AW with tires & rims replaced, rear axles narrowed, traction magnet holder ground flat, and lowered carefully using RM's clip-on mounting system.
One of the shop guys is heading to the Richfield show for more decals to finish the job!! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Don't ya just love detailing through a magnifier?? :lol: They look astounding RL!! Superb!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome work and detail RL on a great looking race car!


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow! 

Amazing detail RL. Very impressive!


----------



## WesJY

WOW!! Awesome job on those corvette!!! It POPS!!! 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Awesome work - that is how they could have looked from the AW factory in China!


----------



## tjd241

*Nice work XRho...*

Did you strip the AW vettes and if so... what did you use??.... It's always a hot topic getting that AW paint off. nd


----------



## Guidepin

*Vettes*

The Cardinal crew can hardly wait too test these babies on the track! Great detail work RL. They look beautiful !  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GK


----------



## bearsox

*WoWie Zowie ! Nice detail work ! Skills abound here and amaze me. Great work just blows me away and this is another fine example.

Bear :wave:*


----------



## roadrner

Nice pair! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


Are these from a new Canadian release set??? Great looking cars RL!!! Cool looking paint/race schemes. Those fender vents bring those bad boys to life, lots of detail work right there, did I mention I likes the yellow!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*Bam.................you nailed these just right! Woooah baby!!*

RL,

Now this is High End Quality at its best!! You realy did these up right. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...hello yellow...zilla


----------



## 440s-4ever

XracerHO said:


> ND, the paint booth is opening now that the weather is getting warmer. The Chevette is primed & needs a little more sanding to become seamless but would appreciate one tone colour suggestions that would be a typical Chevy prototype colour!



Here ya go, wrong continent, wrong bodystyle, same name

http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/2009/05/13/the-coolest-brazilian-chevettes-ever/

I've always paid attention to GM concepts and would say there's basically 2 schools of thought on the color. Luxury stuff tends to be metallic earthtones, obscenely deep & rich. 

Performance stuff has bold striping, often with a contrasting 2 tone color. One color is often black with the bright stripes setting off bodylines

Think about the red/yellow/orange stripes used on late 70s Z28s and 80s Monte Carlo SS. The tri-color side graphics used on early S-10s with the "baja" package with factory roll bar & push bar. Mid 70s camaro rally sports, the bold 2-tone with bright seperation stripes. Similar colors and stripes were used on 4x4s as a sport package. 

Basically saying any color you want. As long as there's bold, bright stripes. 

Good luck, cool project!


----------



## bearsox

440s-4ever said:


> Basically saying any color you want. As long as there's bold, bright stripes.
> 
> Good luck, cool project!


*Agreed the bolder the better on some looks as in the case of the Z cars .

Bear:wave:*


----------



## XracerHO

*More Yellow Vettes*

Thanks guys for all the great suggestions & positive comments!​No, the Vettes were not striped just detailed & lowered. The Chev-vette will probably be Nassau Blue, want to keep the one colour to promote a one body car theme!

Hope you guys like Yellow and earlier version Corvettes!!​









These were some old clear Lexan bodied racing Corvettes with Tyco 440X-2 chassis which were greatly modified & re-motored. The body mounts are a bracket on the front with the body being stretched over th back two pins attached to the chassis. The two dots (clear on #6 & black on #7) on the rear deck keep the body in position. 










The underside was painted with the Tamiya rubbery RC body yellow paint to prevent paint loss during hard & fast racing. Both cars have a number of spare axle-tire combinations for different track conditions & saw action on may tracks in the modified class. ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

I like these RL! Low is good! These have a real nice stance. I like the look from the front. Nice bright color for racing and just the right amount of decals. Not easy to pull off a nice Lexan body that looks this good!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm not a huge fan of lexan, but these look good!!! KD is right!!! Detailing lexan is not easy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Randy,
Lexan, are you serious? Not bad but.... Dave


----------



## WesJY

WHOAA!!! I like them! I bet they FFLLLLYYYYY!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


RL, You know I like yellow, you just messing with me??? Cool cars and Bowties too!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

The Corvettes were Lancer clear bodies which are a little thick for the pure racer but now, just happen to fit the new Vet Yellow racing colour & mess with RM. Yes, KD, originally chose this colour as a nice bright colour for racing. It is different working on clear bodies. All detailing was done on the underside & in reverse order: paint the black bumper, silver grilles & accents, red tailights, apply decals backwords then clear them, mirror windshields then yellow RC paint. All the time trying to see the detail & where you are on a clear body. Personally, prefer working on a solid (plastic or resin) body: sanding, painting, decaling then detailing. Thanks for the positive comments. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Back To RPM Solids*

Two great examples of the New Chevy line up: Skids (Green) & Mudflap (Met. Red) by RPM Transformers!! We took a few pictures while the GM Goodwrench guys were using the shop!!










These cute little RPM's mount on an X-traction chassis using clip-on mounting brackets which require a little of the body sides to be removed for installation. A large amount of plastic under structure & window framing lightens the bodies tremendously. The result are two very quick small cars with GM styling.

Now, a photo they did not want us to take - an uncompleted prototype which will not make production!!!










A future project to be completed at an unknown future date! Only described as a project: GM should have built!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Cut Chop & Rebuild*



XracerHO said:


>


I saw those RL, just didn't think I'd have enough room for a blower setup, maybe in the rear???  May have to give it more thought. They would make fun racers though!!! RM


----------



## Guidepin

Skids and Mudflap look great RL. Can't WAIT to see the Camaro ? I think? gp :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those are cool RL!!! At last check those haven't hit the pegs yet. I will have to keep an eye open for them!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

RM,

Skids and Mudflap are neat little cars!! Zoom, Zoom baby! BZ


----------



## XracerHO

*Truckin' Container Style*

Prior to the Richfield show, attended a train show & purchased this Athearn container trailer. It was fully painted & detailed only requiring assembly & a new post connection for the fifth wheel. The trailer tires, a rubbery soft material, were trued & run well on the track.










This RPM Optimus Prime Cab was mounted on the new AW truck chassis which allowed the Optimus rear chassis section to be inserted between the mudflaps. The chassis required the fifth wheel to be replaced & repositioned. 










The matching Athearn Container kit also only required assembly. Do not adjust your monitors, the cylinder is a bright silver & reflected the shop lighting into the lense! Just like the real container, the pins fit snuggly into the holes on the trailer & do not come loose during track time. This combination makes a nice detailed addition to any truck fleet!!
*WARNING FOR RPM CONVERSIONS*: The New Optimus Prime with red sleeper,cab & silver hood with blue flames is *diecast* noted by the front lead rivet! Only non-plastic RPM body to date that I have seen. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice trailer RL!!! Those trailer wheels look almost like Vincent truck wheels!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I have one more Optimus to convert one of these days...


----------



## kiwidave

Clever! Another great build!


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Great job on that trailer. You are making me look like such a slack with all your works. Go, Go, Go...

I have some Optimus Prime Cabs that still need to be converted but, always seem to have another project to finish up first. Thanks for posting these pictures up. Very neat indeed!!

Bob...Big Slacker...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool work with the train conversion trailers!!! Just don't let the train boys convert you over to their side!!!  ... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks, greatly appreciate the positive comments!

GP, forgot to mention that the Prototype was an RPM Concept Camaro with grafted Tyco Firebird grille, hood scoop, side fender vents, rear grille & spoiler to emulate a 2011 Trans AM. The car on the March cover of Hot Rod magazine titled GM Should Have Built It. The shop has only begun the project which will take a lot of time blending the grafts to finish.

WesJY, check out the Mopar creation on pg. 38 (in the above mentioned magazine) of a Modern Winged Warrior from a New Challeger!

RM, still a slot car Nut! ..RL


----------



## WesJY

XracerHO - thanks for telling me about challenger converting to winged warrior!! check out the website!! i want one!!!!


http://www.hotrod.com/featuredvehicles/hrdp_1003_hpp_challenger_daytona/index.html

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hmmm . . . Not so sure about the Superbird-style black-out on the nose, or even hanging a Charger Daytona wing on a Challenger, but Hey, it does look kinda cool.


----------



## WesJY

1976Cordoba said:


> Hmmm . . . Not so sure about the Superbird-style black-out on the nose, or even hanging a Charger Daytona wing on a Challenger, but Hey, it does look kinda cool.


there is a rumor about bringing back 1968 charger on new charger! with 2 doors..it should be a sweet car!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

WesJY said:


> there is a rumor about bringing back 1968 charger on new charger! with 2 doors..it should be a sweet car!
> 
> Wes


Now _THAT_ I would love to see.  :woohoo:










I'd like to see Chrysler / Fiat whatever it is become a success story again and get some market share back and be profitable first, but Hell Yeah if it can help get some attention back on mother Mopar build a Charger concept car at least!

What is funny to me about all the new-age retro cars (Thunderbird, TP Cruiser, Prowler, Mustang, Camaro & now Challenger) is that back as far as about 1990 or so I was saying to my friends, "Why don't they just re-pop some of the classic muscle cars with modern suspension, brakes, and motors?" Ah well, what the heck did I know - lmao :tongue:


----------



## kiwidave

That's one sharp looking car!!! Thanks for the pic Doba!


----------



## WesJY

I'm DROOLLLLIINNGGGG.... LOL

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

I'd be seen driving that!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I still like the red and blue one better.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Everybody knows the black chargers are worth a ton more, 'cause they didn't make very many of them!! :lol: That there "concept" most definitely works for me. I for sure wouldn't mind being seen in it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*British Racing*

Guys, the newspaper report only the Challenger & RAM truck will stay & the rest will be Fiat. That might not be a bad thing after see the Hot little hatcbacks the F1 drivers have.

Back from Richfield with my MEV racers! Just had to have the MGA!!










The driver was on the wrong side so a little dremeling removed him. A new driver with the old style pith helmut with the leather straps was seated on the left. The interior colour was changed to tan, seat back & roll bar installed. A small windsheild was cut & installed. The body was buffed & bare metal chrome applied to the front & rear grilles plus hood vents.










As you can see Red has taken over the Red section of the shop. At little shop re-organization! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

That MGA came out very nice !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beautiful all the way around!!! Awesome job with the BMF!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Driver on the wrong side??? Not if you live where I live!! Very cool. Classic old cars the MG's!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> As you can see Red has taken over the Red section of the shop. At little shop re-organization! ..RL


Cool little red rider RL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice chrome foil and detail work!!! Not sure about the the shop pet  Is that Texan armadillo in Canada??? Hope Old Yeller is OK or was his time up??? RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

That can't possibly be a Texas armadillo!!! The only 'dillos I've ever seen in TX were stuffed, mounted on their backs and holding a bottle of Lonestar Beer. :lol: I believe RL has gone green and decided to employ an aardvark as a shop floor cleaner. May not be as effective as that robotic cleaner at Hilltop Garage, but much more environmentally friendly... most of the time!! :tongue:


----------



## Guidepin

RED IS COOL RL ! Nice chrome work. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Red is the best! Go Red....MGA is looking goooooooooooood!

Noticed you had the PVTs on the rear and the Aurora skinneys on the front. I tried to run PVTs on the front but, they hinder the pickup shoe movement on small cars like this that need the tires tucked in. Does anyone make a smooth skinney tire? If not will just stick with the originals up front.

Bob...Aurora skinneys look fine...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Heavy Duty Rotisserie*

Thanks for all the positive comments!​Red likes the name Tex for his exotic pet, armadillo, who gets along well with Old Yeller during occasional visits to the shop to rid the junk yard out back of ants.

Bob, prefer the narrow tires on the front which act like O rings. You could cut thin spacers from plastic tubing or investigate the paper thin nylon spacers available for RC cars - just a suggestion.

Bill, guess what project was started at the back of the shop after your suggestion? It is mounted on the heavy duty rotisserie & is a slow project due to it size!










A hint: the military supplied the heavy duty equipment & advise on the project! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

I hope its a WWll Half track...or some kind of gnarly APC!


----------



## XracerHO

*Posche 550 RS Syder*

Bill, it is a WWll Half track which will be posted next after the upper half is finished.

The shop is waiting for decals to finish off this competitor for RM's Corvette road racer. The shop took too long in building the competition! 










This is a Racing Legends resin body which could only be painted silver, because it represents a vintage Posche. It is clip mounted on a magnatraction chassis. 










You can just see the single exhaust pipe protruding from the back! Hope the Hilltop driver is not tired of waiting for the competition, our driver is ready to go!!!
Red is scolding Tex, his armadillo, for knocking over the portable oil drain stand! ..RL​


----------



## WesJY

Fricking awesome !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

What Wes said, plus that's some outstanding detail work.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that looks great RL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I see a battle of the "R's" coming soon to a thread near you!! :lol: 

By the way, Did you buy them rims somewhere or were they the luck of the draw, already on the chassis kind of thing? I love them wheels, and wish I could find a bunch of them (preferably the smaller front type).


----------



## Danocrashes

great job on the pick-up


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> The shop is waiting for decals to finish off this competitor for RM's Corvette road racer. The shop took too long in building the competition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


Send him on down, don't forget to send the car!!! Nice work on the RS, RL :thumbsup::thumbsup: Those Racing Legends are some nice kits, your detail work makes em look even better. That's some great work, especially that driver!!! RM


----------



## joegri

that is just the coolest roadster i,ve seen in a while. i,m liken the rim/tire combo. very nice randy, you always pump out the nice work !


----------



## slotnewbie69

looks like a nice racer!


----------



## bobhch

*Silver ...... Yeah!*

RL,

What a Fantasticaly detailed Porshe. That is a looker man! So many slots & so little time...nice build up man! 

Randy sent me one of these kits back when we needed a Porsche for the HOHT Auctions. I have not used the kit yet but, do have a mold of one simular to this Porsche that got used in the Spam, HOOTERS & Mullet Beer versions. The Racing Legends body kits are very nice indeed. Sitting in a drawer waiting its turn.

Bob...turn, turn, turn...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for viewing & all the positive comments which are greatly appreciated!!​Sltman, these are my last pair of this type of rim & would like to find more too.
Bob, take care of the Race legend's Posche since the site is suspended. They are great kits!
RM, first have to wait for the #39 decals to apply to the car. The driver took longer to paint & many more applications than the car. Thats what I get for reading a book on painting & detailing model figures.

Got to get back to working on the half track, the last photo only showed the interior & lower chassis assembly! The military musuem wants it finished! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> RM, first have to wait for the #39 decals to apply to the car.


RL, Don't worry about applying decals, my driver said he would just blow em off anyways as he went by...  The boys dusted off the ol Porsche and decided to blow a little soot out the pipes...This was a Racing legends kit I done a whiles back...RM


----------



## slotto

Those Porsches are BAD A..!
I want one!


----------



## ebi

slotto said:


> Those Porsches are BAD A..!
> I want one!


http://racleg.free.fr/kits.htm

Not only the Porsche, he's got a few more nice cars...


Ebi


----------



## Guidepin

Porsche looks good RL .Excellent driver detail. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Half Track*

RM, all the guys in the shop agree that you have a very cool Posche in yellow, your favorite colour but think our silver one is a little faster!!

Bill, you were right, it was a WWII halftrack. Wanted to do the American M16 Halftrack which you see in all the war movies but the body was to narrow. It takes a lot of time & planning to widen a complete body from front to back to accept a chassis, maybe a fall project!

So the shop settled on the German Pionerpanzerwagen, a larger half track which was able to transport infantry with light armour over all types of terrain. The military musuem just wanted a vehicle quickly.










The Italeri kit was very good but my choice added a big challenge in the sloping armour on the sides. The cuts to open the the sides for the T-jet chassis to be installed had to be very precise or you would see it. 










The chassis is located behind the half tracks & screw mounted for easy removal. The shop really lowered the body & almost make the small t-jet tires disappear by painting the track black!










The vehicle is not finished the upper armour plating section still has to be glued down after the interior is painted & some adjusted fenders sanded smooth. Then appropriate dark gray painting, detailing & decaling is required. The lower back body apron was lengthened to hide the chassis too! The shop is slowing down due to yard work & summer activities - better get to some of the Car Shows!! Did you notice the guns rotate to differnt positions!!! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Amazing project RL!!! Great job shoehorning a T jet in there!!! Sweet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

I confess that I'm biased. I like military models as much as the next guy...dunno what it is...but the halftrack has always been a personal favorite.

Very cool conversion RL.


----------



## slotnewbie69

some one should turn a thunder bike into a kettenrad


----------



## roadrner

RL,
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Hey it's a German Thing...*

RL,

Love it.........










Don't worry these are blanks.....ping, ping, ping ,ping, ping, ping










Your Half Track is one neat-O Project! Some day we will meet on the battlefields but, as friends. 

Hey does this mean we are on the same side now. LOL

Bob...don''t shoot...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

You are the master Zilla...beautiful detail!:thumbsup: Keep that "Thing" away from the dam.


----------



## slotto

Hey Bob,
Where are you getting all those cool little dudes? They look like "Homies" from the gumball machines outside the grocery store.


----------



## bobhch

slotto said:


> Hey Bob,
> Where are you getting all those cool little dudes? They look like "Homies" from the gumball machines outside the grocery store.


Yep....Ding, Ding, Ding you are correct!

A Homie A Homie what a wonderfull toy!

A Homie A Homie fun for a girl or a boy!

I usualy change them up with some paint detail, cut thier heads off and use thermostat wires to post them in place.

Homies are kinda big but, if you put them in a topless car they seem to work fine. Oh and Sand Vans too! I painted a donut under the nose of a Homie Police K9 Officer once. LOL

Hey Tom this Thing will only be used for Dam Security purposes. Don't worry the Dam is secured pretty good now after 911 things got tightned up.

Bob...The gas cans are from a JL pullback VW parts body...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

I like the use of the AFX VW Baja beetle gas cans !Cool build !

Neal:dude:


----------



## videojimmy

Very cool Bob!


----------



## XracerHO

*A British Thing*

Hey, Bob remember we have you covered with the British Captain's Thing!!! See you on the racetrack!!










Just refurbished with armoured windshield which flips up & down for more driver protection! Next, it needs to be painted. Appreciate the positive comments on the half track! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Hey, Bob remember we have you covered with the British Captain's Thing!!! See you on the racetrack!!
> 
> Just refurbished with armoured windshield which flips up & down for more driver protection! Next, it needs to be painted. Appreciate the positive comments on the half track! ..RL


That armoured windshield is an Awesum idea RL...wish I would have thought of that.

Bob...even in slots military power is needed now...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> Hey, Bob remember we have you covered with the British Captain's Thing!!! See you on the racetrack!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..RL


On the racetrack or battlefield ??? That's some more cool engineering work RL. :thumbsup::thumbsup: That Thing never looked better!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooh!!! A battle of the thingies!!! :tongue: 

Nice fabrication work RL!! I wonder where this epic battle will take place, as the environment usually usually determines the camouflage colors... The beaches of Omaha are littered with corn fields... Las Zillas is the desert southwest...  Where to go...where to go.... :lol:


----------



## resinmonger

slotcarman12078 said:


> Ooooh!!! A battle of the thingies!!! :tongue:
> 
> Nice fabrication work RL!! I wonder where this epic battle will take place, as the environment usually usually determines the camouflage colors... The beaches of Omaha are littered with corn fields... Las Zillas is the desert southwest...  Where to go...where to go.... :lol:


Go for the desert setting and start humming the _The Rat Patrol _theme... :freak:


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments on the Thing!! These military Things, this weekend have been doing parade laps honouring the veterans. Although mine has silicone rear tires and runs very well so there could be a race in the future!

Good to see you back, Russ! There is a desert Rat Patrol vehicle in the project box for viewing in a later post when finished. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Bronco - Phony Pony*

Well, two guys who are off road racers after viewing all the very cool Pro Modified cars wanted to go racing on the drag strip! They said that they can build big block monster engines!! These good old boys put a large blower on top of an old 429 Ford Nascar engine!!!










The guys in the shop helped then prepare their Phony Pony car by advising them of the drag strip equipment needed - wheelie bars & parachute! The Bronco was lowered, front spoiler added & rear tire left for more weight over the rear axle - better traction.










The shop guys thought that the wing might be a little over the top!!! Also, set up some pratice simulations in the shop before heading to the track.










This was a fun build from a beat up Bronco with no wing, no mounting brackets, no front grille, damaged roll bar & hole in the hood from crude post removal. Let's go racing - Boogitty, Boogitty!! No, this racing is where the guy drops his arms & you race all OUT for pinks!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WoW RL, I'm very impressed!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That Bronco looks good with all the add-ons, I gotta re-think the possibilities now!!! Phony Pony - Does this mean it's running a Bowtie powerplant???  RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*Lunch Patrol*

Cool builds and funstuff! Your detail work is always fun to scope out and the military modeling adds a unique angle to your style. 

Wow! Black and White TV! 

Hutt's "Rat return via Flavor Country" took me way back...."Camel"!....kinda ironic dont you think? Wish I still had my Rat Patrol lunch box....Dangit!

Well timed too; as today is our two year anniversary for quiting smoking.


----------



## slotnewbie69

cool stuff all round,the bronco is great!


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Those Bronco guys always remind me of Astronauts! This is one nice Tire Burner man. Love the engine sticking out from that black hood & the space helmets match the winged FORD emblem great!!

Congratulations on no puffy puffy Bill. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Broncos in space...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Fun builds RL. Some real nice detailing there. "Large blower on top of an old 429 Ford Nascar engine". I like the way you think! Go the Fords!!!!


----------



## Guidepin

Some nice builds RL. GREAT detail work as we have come to expect.Keep it up. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## XracerHO

Appreciate the viewing & the positive comments!
Just remembered the Ford Nascar engines put into the GT-40 which gave it the power & reliability to beat the Ferrari's at Le Mans & thought the addition of a blower would add a little more power. You never can have enough horsepower!
The Mustang was the original Pony car so a cute drag car name for a Bronco would be a Phony Pony! ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great build with the Bronco !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO

*Military Transformer*

After watching the transformer movie for the first time, decided to check out the other RPM available plastic bodies!! To my surprise, new stock has a silver banner on the side declaring them diecast! So quickly purchased some of the remaining plastic versions like the modern off road US military vehicle.










The shop mounted it to a Tyco chassis. Shortened the nose, added the dash board & will install later, appropriate military figures! As usual a great deal of under body grinding was required but the finished vehicle has a very low & menancing stance. ..RL


----------



## resinmonger

XracerHO said:


> After watching the transformer movie for the first time, decided to check out the other RPM available plastic bodies!! To my surprise, new stock has a silver banner on the side declaring them diecast! So quickly purchased some of the remaining plastic versions like the modern off road US military vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop mounted it to a Tyco chassis. Shortened the nose, added the dash board & will install later, appropriate military figures! As usual a great deal of under body grinding was required but the finished vehicle has a very low & menancing stance. ..RL


Wow! Nothing like a 40mm grenade launcher to open up the traffic lanes! :freak:


----------



## slotnewbie69

can you say"road rage?"i knew ya could!nice one!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some more cool engineering just north of the border!!! Ya gotta eye for building RL...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Die cast?? For some reason I can see why something that is selling as well as these have been why they would give up molded plastic for pot metal... Did the new ones feel heavy, or do you think it is just a reclassification of the item? If you search die cast on the bay, some are "plastic". Just wondering out loud...


Nice job shoehorning that chassis in there RL!! There's enough fire power to keep the road clear for smooth sailing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Rocket launcher mounted to a rocket chassis???

Which gets there first? The vehicle or the grenade?

Looks great RL!


----------



## XracerHO

*Another RPM"s Transformer*

While installing the front crash bars on the RPM, LandMine, shown in the background & previous post, the shop guys rolled in Rollbar, another RPM Transformer.










Rollbar has a grenade launcher which was reworked so it can rotate in all directions. It was mounted on an AFX chassis using a srew mounting post due to the narrow body. It looks like a Hummer variation. Again, a great amount of under body supporting structure had to be removed with a dremel.










Have to see the second Transformer movie to follow the exploits of these vehicle characters. These movies supplied a great number of plastic bodies for our HO slot cars. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*The ARMS RACE is on again I see...*

RL,

These latest builds of yours are GREAT! I see you are building up a larger Army at your shop. You have tipped your hat & now I too am building my fleet of slot car Mas Distruction vehicles...Buhahahahahahahahah

Just let Red know that it is GAME ON time! BOOM....did that rattle your cage? BOOM


BOOM.......................BOOM...............BOOM...........*large puffs of smoke*..........BOOM


Bob...those are some BIG GUNS...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEETTTT!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

They came out great! Nice work RL.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It must be your Dremel RL, you make these look like a factory AFX/Tomy release vehicle...Better get to building Bob...Boom Boom...z, gonna be a heck of battle...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Why did the vision of honda and two gerbils wearing combat helmets just pop into my head... I mean, he is right smack dab in the middle of this battle.... Take cover Darrell!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69

unfortunately,i have not seen any of these transformers cars in canada...


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've been finding them in limited quantities at my friendly Walmart in the toy section with the die cast. I'm not sure if any other department/toy stores have them. For the price, the detailing on them is pretty good. They are all different wheel bases, so some chassis experimentation is required to figure out which fits which best. 


I thought I said it earlier, but I must have been chuckling so much I forgot!!! Great job RL on the latest batch!! You are a master RPM reconfigure-ator!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## XracerHO

*Transport Trailers*

In the summertime, the shop just gets down to quick easy projects since there is so much outside time consuming activities. Do get time to look at the pegs in many stores & pickup winter projects. This one can from passing a local company with many trailers labelled the same as the Masito trailer - Filling Roofs since 1971!










Simple cut, repositioned the hitch post & painted the under frame silver! Have to paint the orange stand grey on the COSCO trailer. Very simple modifications to result in some great trailers for Optimus Prime. Always like to see the Big Rigs cruising on the track!

Thanks for the comments & viewing of the previous post. The RPM's are also found in ToysRus near the diecast cars. Sltman is correct: each one is a challenge since all have different wheel bases & chassis experimentation is required to figure out which fits best. 

*Happy Canada Day & Fourth of July!! * Have a good celebration & a safe one!! ..RL


----------



## WesJY

SWEET! Its a perfect fit!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good with the heavy hauler RL!!! Drive careful!!! Talk about a sticky mess if that bad boy turns over!!! I need to pick up some of those for future use...RM


----------



## bobhch

RL,

TAR never looked so good & beeing pulled by Optimus Prime must make it even more fun....nice build ups

Bob...Keep on Truckin'...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looking good with the heavy hauler RL!!! Drive careful!!! Talk about a sticky mess if that bad boy turns over!!! I need to pick up some of those for future use...RM


Hmmmmm... A Future tanker.... Great idea RM!!!!

Looks great RL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I have a few AW semis and one Optimus waiting for customization here... I bought all them trailers and have yet to use one.. Jeez, I've been slacking.... :drunk:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Well, I was thinking it'd be cool in the near future, to build a Future Tanker that would haul some of the liquid Future like you guys have used in the past, to keep your cars looking good for the future...In fact, I've got a botttle of Future that I've used in the past, and may use it again in the near future...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Rotf!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Well, I was thinking it'd be cool in the near future, to build a Future Tanker that would haul some of the liquid Future like you guys have used in the past, to keep your cars looking good for the future...In fact, I've got a botttle of Future that I've used in the past, and may use it again in the near future...RM



hahahahahhhahahahahahahaha...Your Future looks bright.  Gotta wear those shades. 

Bob...Pine Sol Semi trailer maker...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Not Just Another Half Track*

Thanks guys for viewing & sorry for the shop lights reflecting on the oval tanker but a Future Tanker would be a great future project! Just have to reduce the future label for a future trailer in a future computer course! 

Some one else got the shop looking at Half Tracks and look what the shop can up with: an 18 Ton Drehkrankaftwagen Sd.Ffz.9/1 with crane!! What a beast of a Half Track!










The shop had to get the crane assembled & working so they could lift the large diesel engine into position. The frame width was expanded to accommodate the T-jet chassis & screw mounting posts behind the many wheels & track!!










It is a Trumpeter 1/72 kit with great detail which makes it a long build. Notice the crane turns! Now, there's a large Half Tack to be finished in the Future! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is one crazy half track!!! I love it!!! There's nothing like driving your own engine shop around!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> That is one crazy half track!!! I love it!!! There's nothing like driving your own engine shop around!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


slotcarman said it....that thing is a BEAST!

Bob...I love seeing this kinda fun stuff...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That is cool!!! 
If you ever need a brake job on it, you can just hook to the front bumper and pull the wheels off the ground!!!


----------



## WesJY

whoa! i didnt see this one. thats one big beast!! you planning to make a battlefield with tjets all over!! LOL!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Cool Cables*

That's a serious hauler/tower/dragger/pusher/get out of my way, machine. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Still believe you'er gearing up to do battle with Bob...you better get your stuff together...zilla.


----------



## win43

Very Cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool! Heaps of detail. Got the cab on yet? Some bullet holes maybe??


----------



## Bill Hall

WWll German stuff with many wheels and gears....drool!


----------



## XracerHO

*Amy Rose*

Finally back, I wish... Me and the boys had taken a vacation but actually too many to do projects & outside chores. Just opened the paint shop briefly to put some desert tan on the beast! Have all the parts, just do not want to hide a very well detailed motor under hood & radiator. Also, the fenders over the front of the tracks have to be installed prior to the hood. 










Do not want to rush such a detailed kit to completion, so this support vehicle will take awhile & delay the Zilla battle as RM predicted!

A quicker fun project requiring less time, was developed for a very young little girl who likes slot cars HO style! 










Meet Amy Rose of the Sega All-Star Sonic Racing in her pink VW Bug. This is a soft rubbery body (do not recommend) which has to be ground out for the T-jet chassis to fit. It has two posts front & rear for mounting but almost ground through the body for pick-up & rear gear clearance. ... Couldn't resist a convertible Pink Bug!   ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

I can hear that rig clattering along in my imagination...amazing retrofit as usual RL.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


Joez need to see this!!! It might get him excited and bring him back!!! Looks like some fun builds RL...RM


----------



## WesJY

oh man that pink bug is cool!! we have that game too!! my son is hooked to it. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

RL,

That Pink bug with girly driver is INSAIN COOL!

Yeah that tan looks great on your Beast. nOW tHaT iS tUrNiNg iNtO a SloT oF mAsS PrOpOrTiOnS!! Far out build RL...Far out. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Have a couple of Camo builds waiting for our new shop to open for finishing. They are beeing built very fast to out run your Massive Military Arms of steel.

Bob...need more ammo...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL with the pink Bug!!!! Honda also might like to see this one!!! Pink's his color too!! :tongue: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very clever builds XracerHO


----------



## scratch

Bug & Beast, _love _the bug, some _real _innovative thinking on the half track.


----------



## XracerHO

*Challengers!!*

Thanks for the comments & appreciate the viewing.​
Had to show that the shop in this hot humid heat wave, we are having, has not forgotten their Mopar customers, especially the Challenger group. With the K&N sponsorship in the lime light recently, we decided to use the Hot Wheels version as a donor parts car, sorry diecast friends. 










The plastic front spoiler & rear exhaust pipes were removed and installed on the AW Concept Challenger!










The wheel wells were slightly enlarged but not too high to remove the indented fender detail. Then the Concept Challenger was lowered using the RM Mounting sytem. We think this improves the look & handling of the car.










Note in the first photo: the yellow T-jet version had the rear windows opened with a very sharp exacto knife leaving the thin chrome trim strip. The front rails on the armature plate were removed, windshield shaved & screw posts cut to lower the body on to the chassis as much as possible.

The above cars were very mildly alterated to enhance the look of the original releases and produce better street versions! ..RL


----------



## WesJY

oh man!! it looks sooo good!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I liking the concept of this build, this is looking gooooood!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

you tricky devil!


----------



## bobhch

*First of all RED ...............RULES!!*

Nice use of a die, die, die cast.....lower is better!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...like the exhaust and spoiler addition alot...zilla


----------



## roadrner

XHO,
Great looker. Diecast, great source of parts,  rr


----------



## tjd241

*XRHO up to the Challenge-r*

Nice and low is da way ta go. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Yep, low is good! Like the yellow one too!


----------



## scratch

Kinda slow, found it, looks neat.


----------



## XracerHO

*Atlas Avanti*

Take a few days vacation & come back to a great proliferation of outstanding builds by HT members - GREAT - been up late reading for a few nights already!
Thanks for the positive comments on the Challengers & appreciate the viewing!!​
After viewing ParkRNDL's, XL Chappy chassis build, it reminded me of a friend's competition car with the same setup, an Xlerator armature in a T-jet Chassis. Yes, it is an orginal Atlas Avanti!! It had moulded in bumpers which were badly damaged & the car was very ruff thus a good candidate for a racing machine.










The bumpers were filed off, to damged to repair & provide a bonus, less weight! The Atlas Avanti was a very thin body & not common in competition. The screw mounting posts were lowered as much as possible & the damaged wheel wells rounded out.










The front windshield posts were repaired. The windshield required a great deal of reworking to fit & provide clearance.










The car required those big gumdrop rear tires to be glued to the rims or loose them. The car was campaigned extensively resulting in the rear & side edge paint damaged. Hurried hand touchup painting between races was sloopy and the shop hasn't gotten around to fixing it. So the car has that racing patina!! Well, that's my story. ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Xracer,
Nice one! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

I like it!! Ready to race!!


----------



## bobhch

RL,

#1........go,go,go...like the gumdrops as it makes it a true blue racer!

Bob...Looks like a fun one to Zip around the track...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

WOW that Avanti is cool! Without really trying, I have managed to collect 3 Atlas Avantis in various stages of disrepair. I also have two Dash Avantis and a couple of resin ones cast by Neal. Got me thinking about Avanti projects...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Avanti looks great RL! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I have one JL that's been sitting for a while, I just started getting back in the swing here, so it should be uncovered of these days!! LOL I just might have to snag me a couple more.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


That's some cool running RL, should give some quick lap times!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Good idea for a NASCAR conversion! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## joegri

do you remember the first time you saw an avanti? i,m getting the same feeling now!gonna have to keep an eye open for one for a future build.nice rl very nice.


----------



## slotto

Great body. I like how you omitted the bumpers. It looks natural.


----------



## scratch

Nice conversion, _very _good execution . . .


----------



## XracerHO

*McLaren Racer*

Haven't had much time to spare for HT recently, Thanks for all positive comments on the Avanti.​
With the need for a race body quickly, the project McLaren evolved from the junkyard out back. This car was missing the whole middle section & was purchased with a few parts from another McLaren at a Toy Show. Thus, the shop grafting experiment began!! Thinking the McLaren was a good racing body & #7 version being rare, it would be a good candidate for a race restoration. 










The entire section starting at the blue front piece (same width) to the rear spoiler was replaced with many pieces which formed the front body slope, driver compartment, Tyco engine intakes & rear deck. Even the rear wheel well was pieced together. The photos show the many broken parts that were reasembled & sanded to fit. 










For comparison, AW McLaren which had a very high stance was lowered, now sits next to the shop version. Notice the shop car has been shorten to reduce weight & increase handling for racing. 










This was a rush job for a race so tape was quickly added to the rear of the car to simulate the original car colours & hide the other blue parts, no time for painting. The shop has decided against painting to show the many grafting section required to reassemble this race car. More small orange pieces will be added to properly round the rear wheel well after the race! ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Great save RL! I love these old McLarens. Bruce McLaren was a Kiwi so I have always got a soft spot for these!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WOW RL, You even shortend the block down to a V6!!! To the untrained eyes at track, the shortend version should kick some butt!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great save RL!!!! I have yet to try something like this. I'm kinda afraid to! :lol: Nice job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

The Project McLaren looks way cool Mr. X! Dig that revised front body shape and the shorter length! Now go beat down the competition! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Dig your Shorty....go, go, go!


----------



## Rolls

Man that's some serious cuttin' and fittin'! Love the end result you got on that stealthy lightweight racer! Your comparo pic with the AW McLaren really shows how much you achieved!! Very cool!!


----------



## WesJY

Nice job on that body! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for viewing & the positive comments on the McLaren which is a V6 Turbo, RM. Actually, ran out of engine intake stacks left in the spare part bin & space on the body. The McLaren was in preparation for the next big undertaking: a 40 Ford inspired by the Fantastic job, Bill has done!










It is still sitting on an HP7 chassis, only a stripped body from the red /yel #2 version with removed door handles & chrome. Started rounding the fenders & the nose after removing the grill which was filled with a piece of black track edge. Next a four gear chassis, more nose & grill work plus chopping the top, if I can get up the nerve after viewing Bill's build multiple more times. This project could take awhile to finish, as you can see the shop guys have been distracted by a military build. Maybe just leave it as an HP7 rat rod. Time will tell!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, I hear you RL. Kiwi and Bill seemed to have gotten everybody excited about those 40 Fords. I think it's a plan to drive up the market!!! Luckily I've got one out back. It's all I can do to hold the boys back, after seeing those cool customs, but I do have comittments... I think mine has the standard front fenders also. Wonder what a scoop on one or blown engine would look like??? Hmmmmm... Looks like your off to a good start with that one!!! Keep us posted...RM


----------



## scratch

I thought I sliced & diced, nice going . . .


----------



## XracerHO

RM, your right, Kiwi and Bill really got the shop excited about those 40 Fords!! Once you get started, you realize the tremendous amout of work the both of them put into those vehicles. Our version has been tubed over a 4-gear chassis, all chrome removed & all edges rounded. Still needs sanding, rear rims blackened then paint. Chickened out on lowering the roof.










The running boards have been rebuilt since they were removed & used for clip-on mounting supports for the next vehicle, inspired by Zilla's gun toting buggy!










It's just a stock Hot Wheels Hummer (plastic not diecast) mounted on an HP-7 chassis with a rotating grenade launcher on top !

RM, your idea of a scoop or blown engine on the 40 Ford, would look Great!!

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to all!! ..RL​


----------



## Bill Hall

RL,

Your 40 is coming along nicely! The silly things were hiding right under our noses the whole time.

I'm thinking that there may have to be a few more verions. 

1. A full interior convertible looks to be easily doable...maybe a period hotrod kind of thing with skirts, lakes pipes, louvers, dual antennas, with disc wheel covers or spinners.

2. A shaved speedster version, with a shorty front glass and a hard carapace.

3. A dirt track version


----------



## kiwidave

"Chickened out on lowering the roof" Hahahaha me too!!! Looking real good RL. Looking forward to seeing how you do your one!


----------



## joegri

lookin fresh with the wheels tucked under. go ahead and chop a roof,whats the worst thing that can happen.c,mon i know ya want to c,mon just a lil bit more.it wont hurt a bit!


----------



## bobhch

*It's always good to have surplus supplies on hand...Got Gas?*

RL,

Fantastic running boards. Your 40 is looking like 100% Cruiser fun times!! Good times all the time when coming to your shop! Build on Dude!!

A rotating grenade launcher on top of a Hummer...duck....wheew that was close. Nice military planing. I'm actualy re-working my American Sand Van into a Military Ambulance now...Boom, Boom....you hit my battle ship. :freak:

Bob...see you have lots of gas (Phhhhhhtttttt) or Jerry cans in waiting...zilla


----------



## slotto

Nice stuff X
Those skull decals are Bad A..


----------



## resinmonger

The Foeddie just gets better and you have a Hummer worthy of our Governator - Arnold hisownself!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :hat: :hat:


----------



## roadrner

Keep them coming. Need to build me a shop.  rr


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Hummer!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Camionetta AS 42 Sahariana*

Thanks for the positive comments, viewing & the great suggestions for convertible or roadster!!​
As mentioned previously the shop really could not resist building this unusual vehicle after the AW 4-gear was issued & after having a little pasta to get into the Italian mood. It is an Italian Army reconnaissance vehicle especially developed for desert conditions & driving on sand required on the African front. Later, they ended their career in the police force in the 1950's.

The amoured car has just come straight out of the paint shop with a fresh coat of Italian sand & no detailing. It is scheduled next for weathering once an article on the subject has been read & pastel paints acquired!










A full interior convertible which was difficult to accomplish, the paint hides all the modifications required to install the interior of the 1/72 Italeri kit around the chassis. 










The vehicle is different with the engine in the rear, front driver in the middle, numeous Jerry cans in waiting & large gun platform!! A real Italian job!! ...RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now _"That's Italian!!!!"_ :lol: 

Look out Bob Zilla!!! RL has enlisted the Italians to join in this epic battle!! Armed with a 50 caliber Ziti machine gun, and a 120 caliber Manicotti cannon, intelligence sources say the game plan is to lure you in with an antipasto, and then knock the Hooters out of you when they fill you full of pasta!! The beaches of Omaha will be red with sauce!! :tongue:


Awesome job hiding that chassis in there RL!! You do build some seriously cool stuff!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Nice looking armored car! That 20mm Breda cannon could ruin the Rat Patrol's whole day. Bob Zilla better be crafty! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :hat: :hat:


----------



## bobhch

Oh man that is one fine military machine there RL!!!!

I also need to pick up some paint supplies to get rolling into battle....Boom, Boom baby that is one neat gas can on wheels Dude!

Bob...live to fight, fight to live...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Man where do you find those bodies?? It looks sooo GOOD!! the rims match up the body nice!

Wes


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks like your gonna take over Kansas with all these armored vehicls.


----------



## Bill Hall

So with RL moving down from the North....and Bobzilla's forces moving up from Huskerville, I move we evacuate the upper regions of the great plains and get a good seat. 

Looks to be a glorius battle brewing.

The Xracer's have superior fire power....but the Zombie-zillas are already dead !????


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cooooooool!


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> So with RL moving down from the North....and Bobzilla's forces moving up from Huskerville, I move we evacuate the upper regions of the great plains and get a good seat.
> 
> Looks to be a glorius battle brewing.
> 
> The Xracer's have superior fire power....but the Zombie-zillas are already dead !????


Soon....very soon I will release my Rath of Weapondry in Mamoth proportions...Buhahahahahaahah

Bob...I got some big guns too...zilla


----------



## joegri

i believe the zilla forces will wait for the witching hour on the dark moon before they invade to the southern. prepare now!


----------



## kiwidave

Very clever conversion RL!


----------



## Guidepin

Nice conversion RL. Photo looks as good as hands on. G.K. LOOK OUT BOB!!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

*O-goes-ho*

Appreciate the positive comments & Thanks for viewing.​
After all the warnings about Zilla's forces, the shop set out on a reconnaissance mission across the border & got as far south as Richfield, Ohio! Where, the guys were distracted at the HO show by Hot Pepper!!!










Also, thanks to another HT member, a new clock for the back of the shop was acquired & hung on the shop wall with the new posters from the show. 










First thing was to install a new motor with more horsepower. You can never have too much horsepower!! Tires & rims were changed to lower the vehicle. The radiator was reinstalled in a lower position. 










An interior was fabricated with dark brown carpet, tan bench seat front & back for comfort. The shop is going for the Old School Hot Rod look. The running boards will receive a black rubber coating, suitable driver figure with steering wheel & some pinstriping will be added shortly. It is one Hot Tamale!! ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Smokin'!!! Wheels look like they were made for it.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hot Tamale is right!!! Great mods RL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Welcome to the machine...*

RL that is one fine looking red Machine!! The interior is a nice detail touch for sure.

Bob...working on my Auto-mated war building headquarters now...zilla


----------



## WesJY

I like your shop! Thta red car is looking sharp! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## mr_aurora

*One Red Hot Chile Pepper*

Great job RL, I can see 'one Guy Garage' on the roof of the custom car contest winner already...... Don't forget to enter at www.o-goes-ho.com Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A little detail work makes a big difference!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like the upholstery work!!! More horsepower, always!!! Like that clock too!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*HP7 Tune Ups*

Thanks for the positive comments & Hot Tamale runs well around the track!!​
With the shop PU ready for paint and mounted on an HP7 chassis, it needed a tune up! HP7's were never a favorite chassis of the shop so technical information was required & found in gongerockjeepe's postings. So a test body was needed which would accommodate any tire combination and provide plenty of body clearance without modification. The answer: a Tyco Semi cab but it was in sad shape!! A plastic grille was added from a diecast, a fifth wheel from an AFX semi cab which was dechromed & installed to produce our test bed.











The chassis modifications were completed. Now, this truck with sponge tires, alot of weigh & a high centre of gravity, just flys around the small test track. With the truck running so well, the shop was changing every HP7 in sight to the shiny stonger magnet can, venting the arm, 440 rearend gears, removing the pickup & tire chassis limiters. The following are just a few of the results which started as a project to make the shop tire PU faster! 










The running gear is so smoooooth & fasssst!! Thanks gongerockjeepe. Got to get the guys on to a new project, soon. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## scratch

Great looking garage, cars and trucks too. . .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Hey that is a good looking Tyco Semi and the AFX fith wheel looks right at home on it.

As a kid I always loved racing my AFX semi trucks with trailers. Well now I also have a few Tyco Semis to run. Gooped an AFX fith wheel on one of them myself but, made it a bit longer to hual my Pup Trailers. 

You just can't pull as many Pup Trailers with an AFX you can with a Tyco powered puller. Someday I plan on making a semi that is Tomy powered...someday.

Nice splice on the pickup box! What a Cool concept for a stepside box that gives it that tubbed out look BIG TIME!

Bob...Boom, Boom...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Should make for some cool tractor racing!!! Waiting to see that stepside myself!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## videojimmy

looking good!


----------



## XracerHO

*Bardahl Special*

Thanks for the positive comments & viewing!​
With all the great short track vehicles being displayed & Pete McKay's #52 Carling Red Cap car, the shop guys decided to relicate an early Earl Ross ride, the Bardahl Special raced at Cayuga International Raceway. Cayuga was a paved 5/8 th mile high banked oval & sponsored in the early 70's by Export A cigarette company. The Camaro was very competitve & Ross was a champion of the Series. 










The car represents the vehicle early in the race series. The windshield posts were repaired after being damaged during racing incidents.










The lettering on the hood, side panels, roof & rear quarter was Letraset individual letters which were later cleared. All the cars had the left headlight opened to duct air into the engine.











Hope you can notice that the front spoiler & rearend of the cars was hastily hammered out between races. Rubbing is racing at the short tracks. 

Earl Ross sponsored by Carling Red Cap Ale went on to NASCAR in the #52 car with engines supplied by Junior Johnston & won the Martinville race. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beautiful job RL!! Those individual letters and numbers have to be a pain in the neck to get all lined up right! Sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That cool looking Camaro just happens to be painted in one of my favorite colors!!! Great work there RL!!! It's hammer time!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Marrow xrHO...*

These cars are growing on me. Really starting to appreciate the body style and especially well done examples like this one. Hey... Howsabout throw'n a pic onto the Short Track thread XR??? ... You can never have too many Shorties. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Ooooooooooooooooh Yeah this is a RACE CAR Camaro for sure! Looking good RL :thumbsup::thumbsup:










Your decal work is great with the black just Popping right off the yellow for a great look after the clear....Sweet Camaro Dude!

Bob...Go Earl Go...zilla


----------



## WesJY

I agree with Bob! Sweet Camaro Race car! 

Wes


----------



## Guidepin

Nice job on the Camaro RL! :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## videojimmy

very nicely done!


----------



## XracerHO

*Old HP2 & New Resin*

Thanks for vewing & the positive comments.​
Just wanted to point out that the Blue Semi is on an HP2 tyco chassis which was also modified per gongerockjeepe's postings. A bulb with attached capacitor was removed from a Lifelike car & installed to produce a constant light at any speed. The Semi has silicone rear tires & is very fast!










The shop has started a new project: Tooned Camaro by GlasTech. The body has been mounted as low as possible without loosing the body lines front & rear.










The body fits the chassis very well & rear spoiler was reduced. The plan is to leave the Camaro as a street machine. The white resin has to be primed soon so sunglasses with not be necassary to work on it!
..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Didn't take your guys long to get her looking good!!! That rear spoiler does look better shaved!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Got a street color picked out for the neighborhood??? RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Primed & Ready*

Sorry, it took awhile to get back to your question RM but the cold weather & snow have kept me busy. The Camaro will be an Imperial Burgundy with chrome rims reminiscent of a real Camaro that cruised the local streets. With so many HT posts inspiring builds, the shop has spent alot of time mounting & Priming many projects which are now ready for paint! 










The GlasTech Step Van & trailer need a sponsor, the plastic vacation trailer will be painted in era appropriate colours and the Camaro as mentioned above. Details of center vehicle, a modern Road Warrior, have been disguised but a chrome & black gatiling gun mounted on the roof should intimidate the Zilla creations!! First, the guys have to put up the shop Christmas tree. ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*disguised...drats I need Top Secret blueprints of that thing...drats*

RL,

Dude that is alot of neat gray stuff!!

Guns and Trailers...Cool!

Bob...I'm gonna LAZER your tree down to the ground...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Can't wait to see them done!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Great looking bunch. Where did you find the vacation trailer? Did you get it from where the camper came from? Hilltop?


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: RL is busy!!!! :woohoo:

Promising batch Ray!!! They'll keep the shop busy for a few days!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's good to see GlasTech expanding the globe, lol. The tag a long will look cool with a matching sponsor. Never seen that model travel camper, must be a later model with the sky light, although it seems to have the same tongue apparatus...busy, busy, busy...RM


----------



## XracerHO

JoeGS, the vacation trailer (travel camper) was found & purchased at a local toy show in a diecast junk box. It has no manufacturer markings, all plastic & no tires when bought but t-jet small narrow rims & tires fit well on a brass rod axle.

RM, the tag-a-long trailer is so neat, sits level with the two axles, just added a bottom made of thin plastic & it tracks excellently behind the van. The step van was mounted on an AW t-jet chassis with the wider rear tires, giving it a dually look at the rear axle.

Bob, you may not want to Lazer the tree after you see Santa's little helpers who came to give out the presents at the shop Christmas party! ...RL


----------



## slotrod65

I am lovin the monchrome line up. I cannot wait to see them painted. Where did that van come from?


----------



## kiwidave

These are going to be cool RL!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Sltrod, the step van came from Hilltop's GlasTech casting company!
Guys, thanks for the positive comments & yes, the shop will be busy finishing these many projects in the new year. ...RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Merry Christmas*

The guys finally got the tree up, just in time for the shop, Christmas Party!











Three of Santa's little Helpers arrived in a red Willys to distribute the presents at the Party!!











*Merry Christmas to All & Have a Happy New Year!!* ..RL​


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey Ho Ho!!! Those are some hot little helpers!!! Merry Christmas to you and yours likewise...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

!!!!!!!

Is that John Madden on the far right?


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*John Madden with a chest...I'm right there with yah Wes... LMAO*

Merry Christmas RL & have a Happy New Year as well!!

That red Willy looks great and like your 50s and 60s style flames on it too. 

Bob...John Madden hahahahahahaha...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Billboard Trailer*

After all the deliveries on New Years Eve, diesel was needed by the rig to return to the Brewery! This was the drivers excuse for dropping into the shop to show off the Billboard, which the shop had installed on his trailer.










A local train hobbyist takes digital photos of real billboard transport trailers then resizes for installation on the trailers of his long piggy back train. He generously supplied a set for the above rig. The shop really appreciated his efforts & promptly applied them. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Take off eh...*

RL,

Now that is a Canadian truck if I ever saw one!! 

You already know this but, Waaaaay, Waaaaay over the top on the Cool factor rating!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...not even wearing my 3-D glasses...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I was gonna say, that's a big bottle o' beer!!! Sweet decal RL!! Been by the Molson plant plenty of times!! 50 gallons of diesel should get them back to Quebec! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Wow! That looks great!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that's cool!!! Very creative!!! Just don't make a hard right turn!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

WHOA... Awesome Illusion! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Awesome decal - looks like it is gong to roll right out the side!


----------



## plymouth71

Reminds me of the famous Molson Canadian Commercial


Hey,
I'm not a lumberjack, or a Furtrader,
and I don't live in an igloo,
or eat blubber
or own a dogsled.
And I don't know Jimmy, Sally or Suzy from Canada,
although I'm certain they're really, really nice.

I have a prime minister... not a president,
I speak English and French, not American
and I pronounce it About, not A-boot.

I can proudly sew my country's flag on my backpack,
I believe in peacekeeping, not policing,
diversity not assimilation,
and that the beaver is a truly proud and noble animal.

A toque is a hat,
a chesterfield is a couch,
and it IS pronounced Zed,
not Zee... ZED!!
Canada is the 2nd largest land mass,
the 1st nation of hockey,
and the best part of North America.

My name is Joe...
and...I......AM......CANADIAN!

Thank you.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

That rig is a home run! Beauty!


----------



## XracerHO

*Tooned Camaro*

Appreciate all the positive comment & thanks for viewing.​The variety that this train hobbyist has of billboard N scale transport trailers is incredible. The man literally tracks down the real thing in his pickup & ask the drivers when they stop to take a photo. His wife & friends even call him on his cell phone telling him where they have spotted a billboard transport stopped & the product. 

Bill, although John Madden is my favorite football announcer & a handsome man, he has had to much Thanksgiving turkey over the years to fit into that Santa's Helper outfit!  

Camaro​The shop experimented with the Camaro paint job & resulted in an early reveal. The colour is a combination of many light coats of paint over the grey primer as follows: white primer, silver, red metal flake & finally a mist of candy red. The only trouble is the fine metal flake reflects so much that the colour appears a little brighter red in the photos. The surface is very smooooth & very reflective in person (not cleared yet)...











The only detailing done todate was painting the back of the rims & exhaust tips black.The bumpers, door handles & all chrome accent lines have to be foiled.










The rear tail lights & bumper also need to be chromed. Rear lens painted. 










Still, a major amount of fiddley work to do to finish this street machine. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like red too!!! Looking good RL!!!...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That camaro is looking sweet RL!! Multi stage paints are awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Indoor lighting and cameras always try to mess up what is a gorgeous paint job. Once you get it done, try taking it outside on a nice day and see how it really looks. I learned that with them Metalcast paints. I had sprayed them inside and thought they looked good. Then I sprayed one outside and tripped on my jaw! :freak: Sunlight penetrates the candy better and really lights it up!


----------



## WesJY

LOOKING GOOD!!! 

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I like red too!!! Looking good RL!!!...RM


Red Rules... :devil: Yellow Drools...Buahhahahahahaaaa

Bob...Yeah RL your Camaro Project is looking good...zilla


----------



## win43

Love the Camaro :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Yellow '59*

Appreciate all the positive comments!​
With all the recent snow & gloom, to brighten up the shop, it was time to work on a classic Yellow Chevy convertible in the winter. To maintain a stock stance, the screw posts were only slightly cut so the tires fit just under the wheel wells. The chrome push car rims were installed. 










The twin chrome spot lights were added to represent a custom option of that year. Then a Von Dutch continental kit was added to keep the rear of the car on the road at high speed. 










The goal was to keep the classic lines of the car & display a mild street custom of the time. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

In one of my favorite colors too!!! Love them spotlights and rear C kit. I needed those for my Cobra Merc  Looking good just north of the border. :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Like the changes! Made a big difference. Cool!!


----------



## WesJY

I agree with kiwi!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I always liked them cats eyes tail lights. They look even slicker with that continental kit addition!!! It's all in the details RL, and you covered them nicely!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Wow - beauty outcome on this one, RL! What a great mix of awesome period correct options, detailing and color! It comes off as a totally integrated piece and really just fun to stare at. And stare at some more. Great one!


----------



## roadrner

Xracer,
Nice additions! Really dressed her up. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

RL,




















Very clean looking Chevy... 

Bob...You did it up just right...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea man that chebby is hot!!!

XracerHO guy has got it going on!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Chevy is a great looking boulevard cruz'er.Nice job. Tom


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great looking Yellow Chevy !!! Keep it coming !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL

OH MAN that Continental kit is SWEET. I need to try that on one of my '59s...

--rick


----------



## slotto

Nice Continental


----------



## roadrner

Love the Chevy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

SWEET!!! (SWEET!!!)


----------



## Bill Hall

Just right...very elegant!


----------



## XracerHO

*See Next Post - My Mistake*

Thanks Rolls for your comments on the Ghia (was a photo here earlier & Rolls did see it, in next post). Please view the next post!!
* My mistake.*​Hit the enter key before I was finished with the post & did not know it was submitted. So have edited the post & forward Viewers to the next post, Sorry!! You can tell I am NOT a very accurate typist!! ..RL


----------



## Rolls

That's one creamsicle cool Karmann! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*John Force the Early Years*

Appreciate all the positive comments on the '59, Thanks.​ Would have liked to install twin rear shark fin radio antennae to the rear fins to finish the period custom but have not yet found any.​
The AW Drag set with the start, red & win light features is a great fun addition to HO slot cars and inspired these photos from the archives.

The early years...  It's hard to read the name on the Ghia!










You do get the connection once the Ghia is placed next to the modern day powerhouse he drives now!!! 










I could be wrong, just my opinion & just a little humor on this very cold day in January. Really don't think John Force, the Legend, EVER even sat in a Ghia. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

LOL!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Creamsicle or Orange Crush... One of the two!! Cool lil ghia RL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I have my doubts about Mr Force forcing his way into one of them too!! :tongue:

I suppose if he was forced to drive one, he would.... 

Oh, and may the Force be with you! :wave:


----------



## tjd241

Be funny to see his team get him ready to race... and then roll out the KG instead of the drag car. :lol:.... I'd like to think he'd laugh about it and then take the KG down the track.... popping the chute and all!!!

Ya know, there's not nearly enough laughter these days.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Awfull big wing you got thar Mr. John Force!!! But then again Mr. Force is a man with lots of Championships, so he knows what works, even in the early years...RM


----------



## bobhch

A Early Days John Force Ghia....Wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol

Bob...bet it does some neat little burnouts...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

Lil' Liza Miller's Ghia at 36 HP??? I think not:thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## XracerHO

*Four Wheel Drive*

Hope you enjoyed the previous little humorous diversion. All kiddiing aside, John Force is a Legendary Drag Racer & a credit to his sport.

Now back to the serious business of winter & all that snow. The shop has been busy changing oil & tires plus checking transfer cases on all the local heavy duty snow crawlers with four wheel drive! Just the Jeeps, the HW Hummer was mounted on a Hp7 Tyco chassis.










Both Jeeps are mounted on magnatraction chassis which have been modified to four wheel drive. The CJ-7 with the blue hood is a stock body with bigger tires. Jeeps always looked smaller & taller than the stock body so the one on the hoist was shortened. 










How much shorter, look closely at the hood for the front outline of the vent which will be filled. The new hood hinges look better but want to keep that used look for this Jeep. Now, add a plow on the front & they can keep those driveways & parking lots clear of snow. ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow you chopped the hood up.

Looks better but give us a side shot too.


----------



## WesJY

I am a JEEP guy and it LOOKS AWESOME!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome chop job Ray!! I really like Jeeps myself, but that's probably because I never owned one!! :tongue: I always wanted a CJ5.... Some day...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow you chopped the hood up.
> 
> Looks better but give us a side shot too.



Stupid me. Nevermind. Looks very stock dude. Nice job.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*For the short & the long of it...*

RL,

4 X 4 X4 X4 X4 X4 Jeeps ROCK all the way! You can build some stuff Dude...nice 4 X 4 chassis work. Gotta be fun to drive eh?

Huge fan of Jeeps but, am to tall to fit in a newer one...dang.

Our son came up with the idea of lowering the seat in a Jeep to make it work for me...Hmmmmm maybe someday?

Bob...Jeepers Creepers...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Great eye for detail! Great pics to!


----------



## XracerHO

*Centrion*

Thanks for the positive comments on the Jeep, greatly appreciated!​
Double step, quick march. Bob, your Element with the machine gun did not present a concern but the rockets did. So the British Chieftain tank, the guys just finished restoring seemed appropriate with it's high velocity 120 mm gun. It has the ability to reach out a touch something miles & miles away.










Could not keep the barrel in focus since it is so big. Hope you Element is fast. Stiff upper lip & all that stuff. 










The tank is mounted on a T-jet chassis with rotating turrent & elevating barrel. Used a new technique: spraying the detail flat black then the olive drab.
You have to open the door long before it leaves the garage. Got to stop the guys from watching Tank Overhauling. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Tank! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beautiful conversion RL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just don't point that barrel this way, okay??? :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*The British are coming, the British are coming*

A British Chieftain tank OH NO!!

RL,

You got me shaking in my boots (shake, shake, shake...shake your booty, shake your booty). lol

That is one fine looking TANK! Love the detail you put into it...very intimidating. Still not pulling out the white flag yet. 

Bob...I need more FIRE POWER...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Short Track #99 & #89*

Originally the 99 was shown in the General Forum in thread: 50 increasing race numbers. The Camaro represents a short track oval racer when sponsorship was needed to finance the race team.










The Camaro was the black version with the wide green /white stripe. The stripe was a very hard paint to remove & most of the build time was spent removing the paint. A white primer was used before the silver paint then decals.










Next the Mopar #89 represent a Flamboro Speedway car when they raced for the purse to maintain the racing team with no sponsors. It was a Plymouth Superbird without the wing & was very successful. The paint job only lasted a couple of races before going to gold for quicker repairs between races.










The Dodge Daytona body was used as the basis for the stock car. The paint has a silver base coat with a top coat of candy green. The word Plymouth on the rear window was small individual letters.










The candy colour looks better in person. The accenting of the body lines & details by the darker green build up does not show well in the pics such as outlining the rear wheel well flairs. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Take one down, pass it around, 99 bottles of Coors Light on the wall...*

RL,

I posted your pictures below as, they moved to the next page the way my browser is set up. Great builds man!!











Great decal and paint color choices on the #99 Silver Coors Light Camaro with the gold rims....
it looks just like a Factory team race car Fer Sure!!











SuPeRbIrD....LOVE IT! We don't need no stinkin' WiNgS.
This actualy gives me an idea for another HOOTERS car.
A Superbird in orange with no rear wing. 
With "Get your wings at Hooters" on the trunk.  Thanks for the idea.

I know what you mean about Candy colors in pictures not looking like they really look. 
Thinking it is because, the Silver undercoat reflects the light ALOT! 

Bob...98 bottles of Coors Light on the wall, 98 bottles of Coors Light...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Really slick decal work on the #99 car. Great looking racer!


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks Bob,for reposting the pictures, appreciate it. You do not need more fire power, the rockets on the Element are quite sufficient.  

Appreciated the postive comments on the above cars by the earlier viewers on the General forum. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The green Dodge is cool, but that silver Camaro is hot!!! That's one good looking Camaro, sticker work looks great!!! ...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think they both look great RL. My camera doesn't like anything green or blue, and I end up having to adjust the color to try to get it close. That candy green looks a lot like the Metalcast paint I use. Awesome decal work on the camaro!!! WW!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CARS!! KEEP THEM COMING!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Pro Stock Camaro*

The shop received a shipment from GlasTech - Camaro body. Wow, just had to get her mounted on a chassis & running. They thought of everything: notched front post, smooth body, large hood ornament & easily adjustable rear chassis holder. 










Lowered the rearend just a little to be on the same level as the AW cars, the competition. Read the Hilltop method for lowering & mounting 4-gear bodies, these Mounts are perfect & recommended by One Guy Garage!!

With the cold weather, it could be a while before it's painted. The chassis has been tweaked & it's running very well! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I see it's in good hands!!! Them Goodwrench boys can handle it. This One Man Garage seems to be growing. Are they full time or just job sharing/training??? RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I see it's in good hands!!! Them Goodwrench boys can handle it. This One Man Garage seems to be growing. Are they full time or just job sharing/training??? RM


Yep....in good hands!!!

This is going to be a looker for sure. Can't wait to see how this Camaro comes out.

Bob...Vrooooooooooooooom baby...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## RACERMAN

Where did you get the Camaro body? Where can I find the Hilltop mrthod posted at?
thanks
GLBB


----------



## XracerHO

The Goodwrench guys are moonlight, notice the dim lighting. They want to keep track of the Concept Camaro.

Racerman, the Camaro is a Hilltop Racing casting. The mounting method can be found: Slot Car Tuning Tips - Thread: How to Mount A New 4 Gear Body to an Original Specialty Chassis.. Help (bottom of page) by Joe65SkylarGS - Post #3. Read the complete thread which contains different mounting methods with examples. Hope this helps.

Will be awhile before the Camaro is painted trying to finish other projects in the cold weather. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Lola 260*

After the shop had modified a number of Tyco chassis per HT postings, bodies were needed. Not a favorite of the shop, the Lola 260 in badly worn chrome with a high front valence, was chosen by default.










The idea was to stripe the chrome, keep the British flag using a thin Vaseline coating, prime & paint dark Penske blue. First, lower the front nose with heat bending to track level. Early Tyco front ends always looked like they had been given off road clearance.










Well, the Vaseline coating saved the flag during striping. In priming, a cover of masking tape worked but in final blue coat the tape removed small pieces of the flag plus edge leaks. The driver & chrome engine detail will be added for a runner with touch up flag painting. Was not going to post these pics but decided to show that Not all the shop projects workout perfectly & you learn by experience. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think it came out great Ray. Macro make the tiniest of boo boos look bigger than they really are, and they're tiny in macro. I wouldn't sweat it. Great job nixing the 4X4 ride height!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Man.. I never thought about removing the chrome on tyco lola. AWESOME! I ll have to find one and do it. 

Wes


----------



## pshoe64

Fantastic job on the lowering of the nose! I love the Can-Am cars, but always preferred the AFX version of the Lola because the Tyco looked way too high. Seeing how you fixed that, I'll have to add one to the stable with those changes.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

*Go Lola Go...*



WesJY said:


> Man.. I never thought about removing the chrome on tyco lola. AWESOME! I ll have to find one and do it.
> 
> Wes


Me too Wes....Neat Lola RL!

That flag touch up will put this Lola back on track. 
Looks like a fun run to me...ZOOM Baby!:thumbsup:

I'm digging it and glad you decided to post the pictures up.

Bob...Lola Lover...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for viewing & appreciate all the positive comments.​
Thought a photo comparison on the new nose height of the Lola, would show how it really changes the look of the car.











The shop guys were having a little "Camaro in the Sky" fun, showing off the basis for the silver #99. The hardest part was striping the green/white stripes, a very tough paint. Always like this Camaro but it needed a lower stance & now a larger front spoiler for a Trans -Am version. 










The shop gratefully thanks the Hilltop Shop for expediting delivery of the lift to our facility. Had to test the lift on a larger heavier project that is finally nearing completion.










An early rough preview of the M16 Halftrack project but you will have to wait till next time, the Shop is way behind! ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Nice lift! Like you needed another platform for your great jobs. :devil: rr


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Ooooooooh that is a Neat Halftrack....DON'T SHOOT!! WOW that thing has lots of FIRE POWER...

The lower Nose job on your Lola is HUGE improvement! Nice job:thumbsup:

Bob...neat shop pics...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad the lift worked out. Nice work on the Low Lola!!! I really like these Camaro's you keep posting, hmmmmm... Look out Bob...you might want to take cover, fire in the hole...zilla... I'm jus sayn...RM


----------



## slotto

Wow that blue La-La-La-La-Lola is on point. I can't say Lola or even think it without hearing the song in my head.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Glad the lift worked out. Nice work on the Low Lola!!! I really like these Camaro's you keep posting, hmmmmm... Look out Bob...you might want to take cover, fire in the hole...zilla... I'm jus sayn...RM



Are you they guy I bought that lift from off of ebay rm???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sorry, Not me Joe65...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

How'd ya do Lola's rhinoplasty? It's a huge improvment.

Please tell us Ray.


----------



## bobhch

*The Heat is on....can't yah feel it, can't yah feel it burning...WHO,WHO,WHO*



Bill Hall said:


> How'd ya do Lola's rhinoplasty? It's a huge improvment.
> 
> Please tell us Ray.


Bill,

He used one of the tricks you use sometimes. 

In and earlier post it was stated that a heat bending trick was used.

Bob...HEY DOWN IN FRONT...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Sorry, Not me Joe65...RM



10-4 RM. I just picked one of those up a couple of weeks ago on the bay for 8 bucks I believe it was. Cool piece.


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments on the Lola & your assistance, Bob.

Bill, the heat bending method is similar to how you use gently heat to remove stress blemishes in a body but on the underside followed by a bend - will send you a PM. 

Next the M16, to come.. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*M16 Halftrack*

Bill put a project in my mind awhile back which would not go away. It only took me three complete rebuilds with the last one being cut in half before the final rebuild. Both the cab & box had to be wider but different amounts, the halftrack was a narrow vehicle. The previous posts shows the WIP version on the lift with some of the white styrene additions showing. Below the finished version screw mounted to a T-jet chassis.










An American M16 halftrack was developed from the M3 as an anti-aircraft platform with four AA guns on a Maxson turret which rotates.










The shop will only build one M16 halftrack, it involved too many challenges (to narrow, how to hide the chassis, the track, etc.) to be over come to produce a reasonable vehicle. ..RL


----------



## slotto

that's bad a.. bro. nice attention to detail


----------



## Rolls

Unbelievable detail all around that big monster. Nice!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Super slick job Ray. I can't imagine going through all that cutting and piecing back together!! Yikes!! Well worth the effort for one, but I couldn't see doing more. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

That Half Track is definately on track. Nice build by you and your guys in the shop.
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241

*Hooah XrHO ! !* :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just curious, is this a One Guy Army??? Cool engineering/paintwork with the Halftrack. Seeing the before pic lets you really appreciate the after pic :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Bill put a project in my mind awhile back which would not go away. It only took me three complete rebuilds with the last one being cut in half before the final rebuild. Both the cab & box had to be wider but different amounts, the halftrack was a narrow vehicle. The previous posts shows the WIP version on the lift with some of the white styrene additions showing. Below the finished version screw mounted to a T-jet chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An American M16 halftrack was developed from the M3 as an anti-aircraft platform with four AA guns on a Maxson turret which rotates.
> 
> The shop will only build one M16 halftrack, it involved too many challenges (to narrow, how to hide the chassis, the track, etc.) to be over come to produce a reasonable vehicle. ..RL


Ooooooooooooooooh Man!!!!!!

RL you can build some War Machines Dude! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Dat is one Sweet gunner of a truck...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

bobhch said:


> Ooooooooooooooooh Man!!!!!!
> 
> RL you can build some War Machines Dude! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Bob...Dat is one Sweet gunner of a truck...zilla


Translation:

I'm in trouble!!!!!! 

What am I going to build to match this fire power? 

Bob...Stock up the bunker with Zots and Coke Zero NOW!!!... zilla


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Translation:
> 
> I'm in trouble!!!!!!
> 
> What am I going to build to match this fire power?
> 
> Bob...Stock up the bunker with Zots and Coke Zero NOW!!!... zilla


RALMAO....:lol:


----------



## kiwidave

Well worth the effort RL. Halftrack came out awesome!


----------



## XracerHO

*M16 Rear View*

Appreciate the positive comments on the Halftrack.​
A rear view as suggested. This unit was made from two Revell 1/76 model kits due to the increased width. 










The decals required two coats of setting solution to mold to the body before dullcoated. The gunner needs a second flesh coat to the face and may add small detail as acquired later but pleased with final result. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

After seeing Hilltop's HW 69 Chevelle Color Shifter, just had to build one but what type street or racer. Why not both!










Since the shop liked the car in the blue metallic HW finish with flames, just left it. The wheel base fits the 4 gear chassis. Thanks to the Hilltop shop for the build idea & technique.










Street version: cut the diecast bumpers off for later installation, added some mounts to leave it raised up in the rear. Remove middle section of the tinted glass support. File the bottom of the front bumper very thin for guidepin & pick up clearance. 










Tubbed drag version: additionally narrow the sided & flush the windshield supports for tire clearance plus shave off the back of the rear rims.










Scratch build a trailer for styrene, prime, make trailer hitch for installation on street version. Will paint the trailer's finish coat & car details, later. Now, load up & head for the nearest drag strip for a quick pass. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome pair RL!!! Is Tom Lowe paying attention??? He should be!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET SETS!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Chevelles RL, wish I hadn't of stripped mine... Good looking trailer too!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Man they look cool. Love the 4 gear stuff everyone is turning out lately. Top shelf!!


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> After seeing Hilltop's HW 69 Chevelle Color Shifter, just had to build one but what type street or racer. Why not both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the shop liked the car in the blue metallic HW finish with flames, just left it. The wheel base fits the 4 gear chassis. Thanks to the Hilltop shop for the build idea & technique...RL


RL,

These 69 Chevelles are looking HOT & that trailer is one fine piece of ho modeling skills!

Bob...Go the Chevies...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Great Chevelles! Best of both worlds!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Man they look cool. Love the 4 gear stuff everyone is turning out lately. Top shelf!!


Me too, I just have trouble deciding which one is best. These are definately contenders!


----------



## Bill Hall

Good eye Ray!

That tubbed beauty is nifty with a great stance.


----------



## win43

SWEET CHEVELLES


----------



## slotto

nice job X. Love the Chevelles and trailer. where'd the flames come from?


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments on the Chevelles.​
Slotto, the Chevelles are HW colour shifters which come with the excellent flames on the side. The reason, the shop did not paint them. The bodies are plastic & if you have the HW X-Raycer series, the Chevelle is the same body in clear plastic car. Under the body, you also get a very nicely detailed plastic engine & rear tubbed inner fenders with nitro bottles for any furture projects.

Bill, thanks again for suggestion the M16 (previous posted finished ) project which finished well from two Revell kits & RM, for the Chevelle inspiration.

With the shop well behind in the projects under construction, a friend delivered a few more lengthy one's to the shop. Three 55 Chevys which combined may make two!!










Although behind, vacation was scheduled so the shop will close for a couple of weeks. So see you on the other side & keep the shiny side up. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME TRUCK HAULER!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Red Bowtie*

Thanks Wes for the Hauler comment & by the way, all the big rigs in the background are slot cars.

The Shop has been a little slow in getting back into the swing of things after the vacation & through all the paper work upon return.
With all the super work appearing on HT, have enjoyed catching up on my viewing. 

With the great number of drag racing cars that have been built recently on HT & the shop acquistion of an AW drag set.
The guys dusted off & tuned up one of the old racing cars, Red Bowtie, to go down the strip.










It's a clear bodied Corvette on a Tyco chassis with balanced arm & traction magnets.










No marks on the rear !!










The front nose has a little contact with the end of the slow down retainer & popped up the pickup shoe into the body. A little duct tape & your ready for the next pass. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Corvette! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

That is purty darn cool. I must say. I've got a bunch of Lexan bodies some friends gave me, just haven't felt confident enough to paint and slice them.


----------



## XracerHO

*Shop Delivery Van*

When this custom Ford Van arrived at the shop, it filled the need for a shop delivery vehicle. It was missing many parts but it was cheap.










After a lot of bodywork & a new metallic blue paint job, it did not look too bad. Did you notice the Chevy or GMC grille from our junk pile out back. It fit.

Next, it had to be four wheel drive for the winter conditions, a task the guys worked on immediately converting the 4 gear chassis to all wheel drive.











Next view shows the tail lights, license plate holder & exhaust pipes which were foiled to give the van a little bling.










You, probably, can see the large dent in the side & small one in the back door that the van received already buzzing around town.
That's why this was a low budget project due to the abuse many different drivers in a hurray would give it. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking Chevord!!! Cool work with the 4 wheel drive!!! Yea, they gonna get beat up with multiple drivers...I didn't do that, wasn't me, I don't know how that happened, don't blame me...RM


----------



## plymouth71

I hope you have a couple of shorter delivery men! otherwise they'll be calling in sick for neck pain with that nicely chopped beauty!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET 4x4 VAN! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice van! Great idea with the grill swap!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang!! That required a double take!! I missed the top chop the first time around!! Nice Fordolet RL!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Cool parts gitter...*

As usual XRH... top knotch work from One Guy. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Great 4 x 4 work on that there chassis! That van is going to get along great in the snow now.

Bob...maybe some 4 x 4 back woods junkyard action also...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Wow, 4 x 4 van. Way cool!


----------



## Bill Hall

Very cool Ray!

Nice choice for the 4x4 conversion ...all the usual junk is outta the way. How about a peek-a-boo shot of the werks?


----------



## plymouth71

Bill Hall said:


> Very cool Ray!
> 
> Nice choice for the 4x4 conversion ...all the usual junk is outta the way. How about a peek-a-boo shot of the werks?


*DITTO!* :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

XHO,
More great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Delivery Van Underside*

Well, it took awhile due to yardwork & chassis cleaning for the photo since the Van sees a lot of track time but finally the Underside works as requested.

Chassis: The combination of a 4-gear magnet chassis with the backend of an AFX chassis put into the cleaned out front of the 4-gear.
A rear screw mount was added to the chassis. 










Body: Fabricated front bracket holds the front, a 4-gear support the middle & a new rear screw mounting post the rear.










Chose this body because it had many small dents & scratches for that well used look, unfortunately the dark metallic paint hides most of them to the camera.
Hope the peek-a-boo view helps & Thanks for all the positive comments on the build. ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

All I can say is 


W O W :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some one man engineering right there!!! RM


----------



## slotto

That 4x4 is great. Awesome job.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I love "Franken-chassis"!!! :lol: That one is off the hook!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

That is one sweet VAN and chassis:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

DANNGGG!!! thats one sweet a$$ 4x4 chassis!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> DANNGGG!!! thats one sweet a$$ 4x4 chassis!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Agreed! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy

impressive chassis! very cool!


----------



## bobhch

Ooooooooooooooooooooh Boy!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...this is one trick chassis Dude...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Victoria Day*

Thanks for all the positive comments on the Delivery Van & it's chassis, it was a lot of work for such a battered van.

From everybody at the shop, Happy Victoria Day, we are celebrating Queen Victoria's Birthday this long weekend.










So including a Brisitish flagged Lola & British Taxi Cab dragster seemed appropriate for the photo.
The cab is a teaser for my next post, so have a safe & happy long weekeend to all. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

Nicely Done, Ya know a Delorean would've worked ok too!


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> Nicely Done, Ya know a Delorean would've worked ok too!


CELEBRATION time come on! Yeah we're gonna have a good time ALL RIGHT! It's a Celebration......we're gonna have a good time TONIGHT....Celebrate and have a good time...Yeah baby!

Do you know how you can tell if a car is a Delorean? The white lines disappear as it drives down the road.

Can't wait to see what you do with your TAXI RL.

Bob...What kind of tires does a Delorean use? Snow Tires...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Happy Holidays to ya's RL...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Cockney Cab*

After noticing that HW Cockney Cab was a plastic body plus the arrival of AW's new 4-gear dragsters, it was time to build one or two! Also, all the great Taxi builds on HT spurred the shop into action. 










The client went over board wth the motor size & gold accents. Original older large rear tires were added to give it the right stance. The double chrome parachute packs & wheelie bars were needed.

Next version was a little more subdued. Both versions required considerable internal dremeling & window reinstallation efforts.










This version will be competing at Cardinal Speedway's new AW drag strip. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

COOL Looking TAXI's! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! Both taxis look awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking Taxi's!!! I like the bars hanging out the back and the air brake package!!! Can you ever get enough motor??? Will have to show these to the boys back at the shop... RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Aurora ESCI M4A1 Sherman*

Thanks for the positive comments on the Cockney Cabs, they were appreciated.​
The shop was finishing a vehicle for the tank museum & wanted to appropriately complete the project on Memorial Day - Aurora M4A1 Sherman.










This old very interesting 1/72 model kit by Aurora ESCI M4A1 Sherman was acquired & mounted on an original Aurora T-Jet chassis.

The chassis was very carefully hidden under the centre storage plates so the tranmission, driver, Continential radial engine detail of the kit would be visable. The engine has the rear screw mouting post drilled & glued into it. Look closely, you can see the rear gear below the front of the engine.











The turrent & body shell of the tank were glued as one piece & tightly friction fit so it could be removed to expose the detailed interior.










The Pestige Series kit came with a Commander figure, flexible tread & over 105 precision molded parts & was a great kit to build box stock.



The kit reminds us to remember & honor the Veterans of all previous military actions and all those Soldiers who serve today. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Oh man...how many tanks do you have now...aaaaaaaah*

Kewl Cabs RL,

Monster meats in the rear...oh yeah! :thumbsup:

Love the way your Aurora M4A1 Sherman Tank turned out. 105 tiny, tiny parts...nice detail Dude! You make Olive look Great!

I see more Vehicles of War will be needed for our battle. Or maybe I should just build a Cab of my own and head out of town quick.

Bob...you got lots of tanks...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

You tricky sumb-a-gun.

SO COOL!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Reminds me of a song..."War!!! What is it good for!!!", UH HU ... Cool work on the tank...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great work on the cabs ! I do my own version of the London Cab but from a different diecast more like a bone stock version.:thumbsup:The tank Rocks also !I will do another resin project based on a Diecast military vehicle using a 4-Gear chassis.


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

XracerHO said:


> Well, it took awhile due to yardwork & chassis cleaning for the photo since the Van sees a lot of track time but finally the Underside works as requested.
> 
> Chassis: The combination of a 4-gear magnet chassis with the backend of an AFX chassis put into the cleaned out front of the 4-gear.
> A rear screw mount was added to the chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body: Fabricated front bracket holds the front, a 4-gear support the middle & a new rear screw mounting post the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chose this body because it had many small dents & scratches for that well used look, unfortunately the dark metallic paint hides most of them to the camera.
> Hope the peek-a-boo view helps & Thanks for all the positive comments on the build. ..RL




:thumbsup:This ROX-2-the MAXX !!! What adhesive do you use ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO

Neal, on all the plastic parts used super glue & on the chassis, first rough the surface then super glue with a thin gel super glue for added strength & minor crack filler then overnight curing time. But sure, a JB weld or epoxy would easily work on the chassis parts. Recently discovered a Flexy-Cyano rubber toughened glue that RC & 1/32 racers use to repair their chassis which works well on our chassis. It restored a badly cracker t-jet chassis to like new with it flexible impact bond. Hope this answers your question & was not to long an explanation. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Neal, on all the plastic parts used super glue & on the chassis, first rough the surface then super glue with a thin gel super glue for added strength & minor crack filler then overnight curing time. But sure, a JB weld or epoxy would easily work on the chassis parts. Recently discovered a Flexy-Cyano rubber toughened glue that RC & 1/32 racers use to repair their chassis which works well on our chassis. It restored a badly cracker t-jet chassis to like new with it flexible impact bond. Hope this answers your question & was not to long an explanation. ..RL


RL,

Hey this was not a long explanation...it is a Great Explanation!

You got me searching for the Flexy-Cyano and found this link below

http://glue-shop.com/

If you go down a little you will see some "Poly Weld" stuff that looks like it may be a good PLASTIC WELDER also?

Bob...thanks for the answers & product name...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

The stuff we need is so good, you can never get the cap off... :lol:


----------



## roadrner

XHO,
thanks, another project. :freak: rr


----------



## XracerHO

*McLaren Experiment*

Thanks & appreciate the positive comments for the previous builds.​Really like the Flexy Cyano for chassis gluing. It needs to be kept in the frig so it pours easily, stops clogging & cap sticking plus allows it to last a long time.

The guys were looking over the cars outback of the shop that were for sale or trade which did not move on the open market readily. Always, a fan of the CanAm McLaren's but the Tyco version looked to large parked next to their excellently detailed Chaparral. The gloss black reflects the shop lighting too much beside the white car.










So the experiment began to down size it!!!​ The wing was carefully removed, brackets cut off at the back of the body & reshaped to orginal style then wing reattached in a lower positon.
The front end: the vent removed, body section behind shorten & bent lower then vent reinstalled. Thinly cut the outer flat sides away from the body as far back as new vent location. The red/white strips bent down to match new vent conture & glued to vent. Glued flat sides back to body & shaved side down to match new rounder shorter center body lines. Looks pretty good! 










Originally, planned on painting the car the McLaren Orange but discovered this car existed as #73 with this paint scheme for sponsor Carling Black Label Beer (a Canadian Beer Co. which does not exist today). So now, just clean up the striping, change the number & put under it a modified HP7 Chassis. 










Now, an equal challenger for the Chaparral with it's wing installed! ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa, that's some serious slicing and dicing!! And you kept the paint too!! Unreal job RL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Amazing work!


----------



## tjd241

*Bill was right...*

You *are* a tricky summa-gum. Nice mods on this McLaren... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

very impressive work!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

OK, Share this new shrinking solution you have discovered!!! Do you just pour or brush it on??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

Yeah RL that chop makes your McLaren proportionally correct next to the Chaparral now...Great Work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Black Label all the way...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*High Iron & Burning Rubber*

Mclaren shrinking was done using a Jeweler's saw & cutting carefully just outside both sides of the white pinstriping on each side of the car then gluing back together onto the vent in it's new location farther back. The front of the vehicle is slightly narrower now. The wing was similarly cut on the outside edges then repositioned & supports filed to match original shape.

*Now look at what the shop has been doing!*​Really like the idea of the LifeLike slot & train combination & already owning many of the components, decided to build the set. Get out the paint spray gun. The caboose had a yellow cupola so it was stripped & painted to match the body of the car. 










Next, stripped two glow in the dark Thunderbirds & sprayed them blue & silver to match the video of the set. Just need to repaint the gloss black side windows.










Have the white tank car, railway crossing track, spraying a bright yellow box car & need to find or paint a Santa Fe dark blue/yellow F7 engine. A great deal of work shown by the flag man laying down on the job in the background, maybe the shop should have purchased the set. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

SWEEET!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice repaint on the caboose RL! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I was tempted more than a few times to repaint my New York Central equipment into a fantasy railroad.. Someday, Stump City will live again, and I'm sure the temptation will return with it.


----------



## bobhch

off to a great start... :roll: red Rules! ( or is that Rolls?)

Bob...take the last train to Clarksville...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Cadillac*

Thanks for the positive comments on the Caboose & two Thunderbirds.​To further the train project, the shop purchased an old 50 ft. boxcar which was stripped & repainted to bright yellow. The required ACY decals to finish it have not been found todate.

*Next Project*​
The shop really liked the original flame paint job on the AW 4 gear Hearse Cadillac but it's stance was too high!! Those freeway cruisers were low & smooth. So the Caddy got tubbed!! 










Sure looks much better NOW!!!!​
The new shop apprentice got the job of clearing up all the parts (interior, rear & front rim sections) removed from Caddy










While the rest of the shop looked at the next project.










Maybe a dirt tracker. ..RL


----------



## slotto

Great Hearse bro! How does it handle?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Oh YEAH !*

YES -YES- YES ! Do a Dirt Tracker  And an old Ideal TCR Jam Car body a good start :thumbsup:


XracerHO said:


> While the rest of the shop looked at the next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a dirt tracker. ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Love that caddy Ray!

A real beauty. Nice touch.


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome job on the Caddy. Perfect stance.


----------



## slotcarman12078

What a difference in attitude on that caddy!! Why the heck did it have an interior in there? The glass is tinted and it can't be seen anyway. Great lowering job RL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, that's doing it right Canadian style!!! Just waiting to see the dirt tracker...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

That "CAD" is "RAD". Nice job.
>Tom<


----------



## roadrner

Cad is great! Bring on that LL movie.  rr


----------



## bobhch

*I vote RL for President of AW..........*

RL,

What every-one-else said...Bad to the bone Hearse baby! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...how low can yah go? ( very low, low, low)...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive feedback, it is always appreciated​
The Caddy project required new body mounts plus a front body support for the chassis. New front axle holes were drilled higher in the body & axle supports shortened. Both front & rear rims were narrowed plus tires sanded to fit. Also, upper parts of rear wheel wells were enlarged carefully.

*Slotto*, after all the alterations, test & adjustments the hearse handles very well.

*Sltman*, also wondered why the car had an interior with such dark tinted glass which if clear, originally planned to build a coffin for the back but decided to lower the Caddy.

*Bob*, thanks for the nomination but prefer to enjoy working on the cars instead of the constant challenges of administrating AW.

The front & rear bumper are separate pieces which are nicely detailed & the Caddy has great potential for many different versions.

*Raph3rd*, the dirt tracker is progressing nicely. The door handles & marker lights have been removed. New front windshield posts, rear deck, rollbars, mesh & rear bumper plate with round tube were installed. The fenders just removed & back of hood scoop opened. 










Just can’t decide on U-turn or HP7 chassis & the new paint job. Still to come front grille with mesh. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Dirttracker*



XracerHO said:


> *Raph3rd*, the dirt tracker is progressing nicely. The door handles & marker lights have been removed. New front windshield posts, rear deck, rollbars, mesh & rear bumper plate with round tube were installed. The fenders just removed & back of hood scoop opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just can’t decide on U-turn or HP7 chassis & the new paint job. Still to come front grille with mesh. ..RL


 Thats awesome man ! And if you know anything about me, you know one of my two most favorite chassis is the tyco U-turn chassis. It'll make a Dirttracker Drift in the corners(better have aprons) like a Dirttracker Should ! Just make sure you use silicone tires- coz regular rubber tires will slip and slide too much and cause too many unexpected 180º U-Turns !
PS- if you choose NOT to use that U-turn chassis, please send it my way where it'll be greatly appreciated


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Postman Rings Once for a Tank*

Heard the mail then the door bell which means a package but not expecting any. Surprise, a Tank from Bob!! Everyone gathers around it. 











The tank bottom between the tracks was to narrow, so much grinding of the track area was required for wheel clearance.











It turned out well after painting, shading, black wash, decals & dullcoat. Crews named their vehicle - ZILLA seemed appropriate.











Using screw mounting posts, it sits very low over the chassis. Only a half of the tire is exposed so it looks like it is running on the tracks.










Thanks very much, Zilla. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

COOL LOOKING TANK!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*I knew you could make this a classic....Kewl Beans!!*

RL,

Dude you are very welcome...that tank looks aWEsOme!

Your paint and detail work is incredible!! Tank Zilla...thanks for the name sake.:thumbsup:

Bob...hit me with your best shot...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking tank RL!!! Nice jester Bob...Is that a Trojan Horse...zilla!!! Just thinking about old battle tactics...  RM


----------



## 41-willys

cool tank:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

You sure have the detailing down to a science RL!! Very convincing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Now thats some Heavy Metal, err plastic ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Tank you very much for posting the pics of your excellent MIL-spec custom. Cooool.


----------



## XracerHO

*Gulf/AC Dirt Track Special*

Thanks for all the positive comments on the Tank, greatly appreciated.​
Got back to finishing the #89 Gulf /AC sponsored Dirt Track Special. Wanted to have that Saturday night racer clean but sturdy look with the ability to beat and bang with the best of them.The utilitarian look required the fenders to be cut crudely & windshield posts strengthen with additional material but not smoothed like a custom.











The power comes from Chevy's big Rat Motor - go big or go home! Opened the back of the hood scoop so the motor could breathe better. Roof was given more strenth with rollbars, mesh & rear window plate.











Notice the model detail of the rear plates over the licence & tailight positions. Just added a bumper bar & lower valence & painted it silver so the detail would standout. AC sponsor supplied the large decal for the trunk.










The guys could not wait to test the car so they loaded up and headed to Ralp3's dirt treack for some shake down laps & learn the quickest way around the track. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Omg ! ! ! !*

(trying to contain my Drooling with a Bucket) OMG- That #89 is PERFECT !
Totally Awesome in every way, right down to being hauled on the trailer :thumbsup:
That my Friend, is WHAT I'm talkin' about  You nailed it


----------



## slotcarman12078

Once a racer, always a racer!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

As per the usual, you got all the details down perfect Ray!! It's ready to collect a few "rub" marks and a little dirt.. I'm sure Ralph can handle adding those little details!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::hat:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

BTW RL, where did you get this front Grill/nerf setup ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh hey RL, I just thought of something. This awesome Nova Dirttracker build, should have been an entry in the CBP Race Car thread. I mean you totally followed the rules and documented your progress....it deserves to be posted over there as an entry too.... jus sayin


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great Job with the DirtTracker Nova ! I have a bunch of IDEAL TCR's that I mounted on TYCO 440 or G+ chassis myself !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Rolls

Awesome job on that dirt tracker :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great pics, too. I love it being pulled by your '69 Chevelle. First class!!

Rolls


----------



## XracerHO

*Dirt Tracking*

Thanks for the positive comments on the Dirt Track Nova.​
As you can see #89 made the feature but the the track regulars know the fast way around their home track.










(Not bad for the first attempt at putting a cutout into another photo.)


*Ralph3*, the plastic rollbar sytem from a Nascar diecast provided the rollbars & mesh for inside the car and the driver side bars were trimed to produce the front Grill/Nerf bars. Hope it was OK to use your track photo to make the posting more interesting.

The shop will get the Nova sorted out for the next race. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

OMG RL, thats an Awesome Photoshop, of course you're welcome to do that 
I have another pic with later model Modifieds that would have fit your cars vintage better....so I'm suprised you didn't use my pic with my TCR Mustang etc.

PS- yeah, you missed the fast line around the track, because you cut in too soon and scrubbed off too much speed....I'm sure you'll do better at the next race....and maybe you'll be in a class with these guys....


----------



## bobhch

RL & Ralph,

You guys are having way to much fun! :hat: :hat:

All these racer images are burning into my head. 
Guess I will have to keep customizing for a few more decades now to finish up all my ideas.

Hope all you other Crazy HT slot nutz are going to stay here and keep building till the end of time too!

Bob...Great Nova build Dude...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


How did I almost miss this #89 Gulf /AC sponsored Dirt Track Special??? I guess it was too fast for me!!! That "Rat" is pushing some good looking "knock everybody out the way bars" up front...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Lighted Nova*

NOVA has been the theme lately around the garage! With no lighting experience, this lighted street version was purchased from Sltman, the LED specialist. The crew gives the new arrival the customary once over & oil change before track time.










Advised that a little light leaked out the crack between the fender and grille, Red took his time carefully removing, sanding & finally refitting the grille. No leaks now & it is snug to the bottom of the hood. The shop wanted to show case talented Sltman's project Nova!










The red tailights look Great & light up very well!! The car was put on the rotisserie in an attempt to show all the LED wiring. 










Now, off to make some laps in the dark. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm glad you got that grille to sit right Ray!! That body was of Bruce's first release of that body style. He did tweak the grille mounting on the revised molds so they fit better. I hate light leakage, but I was afraid to try to pull it apart once it was all together. Your guys are a lot smaller than my fat fingers and handled the job quite well!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

To the seller and the buyer: Great looking Nova!!! Good color choice Sltman!!! I can see why you wanted it RL...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Long 55 Project*

This Chevy has turned into a lot longer project than we first thought. It started as a Red Chrome 55 Chevy Basket case in many pieces. So after striping it turned GREEN. Windshield posts were created & front clip put together from six pieces but still left huge hood opening.











And one piece still missing, thought we had all of them!











So a donor front clip was obtained & a donor diecast supplied the rear bumper & front grille. The car clip mounts were rebuilt & it will not have vent posts.











Fender now installed, rear chrome strip removed, rear wheel well rounded out & hood filled. More body work required.










Still going but enthusiasm is waning & other projects looking more interesting!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Don't stop now, this is when it's looking good!!! I got one the blue chrome Nomads somewhere with a broke fender. I thought about hanging a primered fender on it, call it a work in prorgress. Use it for a shop background...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's come so far, Ray.. Maybe throw another project on the burner and ease up on this one for a spell. A little tinkering here and there and it'll get done. Looks great so far. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Happens all the time!*

Well duuuuuh!

LMAO... of course intrest is waning....yer down to the sanding and blocking. As your not saving the trim/detail; hit the caffiene, and some 320 when the mood strikes. Then grind it out Ray!

Until you have projects with three or four years worth of moss growing on them; I wouldnt worry too much!


----------



## bobhch

Just walk away 

Bob...for now...zilla


----------



## slotto

cool '55. great idea. just like in real life. haha


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Just walk away
> 
> Bob...for now...zilla


Walk away then come back few days and paint it!!! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Like the others have said, pack it away for awile and revisit it in six months or so.  rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Primed 55*

Thanks for the encouragement & suggestions, guys, they were appreciated. You probably guess the direction of the project by the hood ornament.










The idea started with a basket case since you do not needed vent windows, rear chrome strips, headlight bezels, side gas cap, side exhaust pipes or windshiled wipers. Glass did not have to be good since rectangular opening on both sides to repesent sliding plexiglass. Two-Lane Blacktop 55 Chevy was the goal. Antennae needed for right side.

Will have to walk away for awhile especially after viewing the last film clip & realizing it was a flip-nose car which means a lot more work & engine detail. When finished, my version might not have the opening front end. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

RL, seriously, it doesn't really need a flip nose front end to be a cool build, it has character and history already, and that stands for a lot in my book :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good RL!!! RM

There's a bunch good clips at the bottom of this one...
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...evy&start=21&hl=en&sa=N&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1


----------



## WesJY

LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great save on the primed '55 Chevy !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking way better RL!! Theme cars can be fun.. They can be a head ache too though.. I's say put it aside for a few days and think the whole thing through. Flip noses on snap on bodies is tricky business!!


----------



## XracerHO

*Long Term Dump Truck Project*

Appreciate the comments, info & suggestions on the 55 Chevy which will be put aside for awhile & finished later without a flip nose.​
An older project that was just finished returned to the shop by owner, Henry, a little dirty with load aboard to have the hydraulics adjusted.










This project started when the dump, a solid resin casting, was acquired at a train shop. The tailgate was removed & five large holes were drilled the full length to lighten the casting. Tailgate was reinstall, painted & black wood side boards added. 











The Ford cab, frame & knobby rubber tires came from a Herpa truck. The divorced front end allowed the nose to be flipped to reveal the motor. The last two finishing touches were: a) to cut, bend & rechrome the exhaust stack and b) fabricate dump over hang to cover the cab.











Next, was the complex application of the hydraulic lift of the dump while maintaining the appropriate truck height. Now completed with the guys fine tuning the hydraulics.










The Truck is clip mounted to a magnatraction chassis with floating second rear axle. The tires add the real road noise of a heavy truck running on the track. With the number of individual challenges of this build, it was put aside a few times but worth the final product. ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks worth it indeed.That's AWESOME!!!
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Well worth the final product and wait!!! That's some cool engineering...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Seriously cool engineering!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Ya beat me to the Ford Ray.. :lol: I've been eyeballing them for a while, but never got around to pulling the trigger and actually buying one. Are the cab and hood plastic or die cast?


----------



## 41-willys

great looking dump truck


----------



## bobhch

*This Black Dumper ROCKS!!*

Far Out 70s Two Lane Blacktop 55 you have under construction. Love the movie and have it on VHS. Well I think I have it or someone from my work borrowed it and never gave it back...doh?

What a truck!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...RL you are a building machine...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Ohhhh thats one bad a$$ truck!! :thumbsup:

whole body is plastic?? 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for & appreciate the positive comments.​
The Cab, hood & all details are PLASTIC and reason for preference of Herpa trucks which are getting harder to find. The dump box is a SOLID resin cast by a local unknown train hobbyist for diecast scenery trucks. They have to be drilled to remove a great deal of molding material to reduce weight. The non uniform features of the casting give it that used look, like the beaten up panels on a real truck.

Below the next project box for a garbage truck. The large cream coloured block supporting the front of the box is the amount cut out of the mold to fit the truck frame. 










The front & lower rear part of the box were both drilled to remove material then capped. It will be a while till the rest of the truck is prepared. It will be painted green & white so the frame detail can be seen by the camera. Thanks for viewing the previous dump truck post. ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Great the way the 55 is looking. Love the smooth rear panels, dump the filp hood and shoot the black. The garbage truck will look fanastic as well! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

*AW Valvoline Funny Car*

The shop was closed awhile for bereavement but now back to work. A previous HT post inspired the guys to lower one of the AW Valvoline funny cars. The original mounting clips were removed & a notch was taken out of the rear wheelie bar chassis support. The nose was bent closer to the pavement & blower intake mounted slightly higher.










All inner wheel wells were shaved for clearance. Rims & tires were donated by an old Action Winston drag racing diecast & mounted on shortened 4-gear axles. New clip mounts were fabricated & installed to give the tubbed look of the real funny cars.










The tires are sticky & slightly soft providing traction slightly better than the stock tires. The car on a small track had no problem with the straights & surprisingly negotiated the tight turns very well. ..RL


----------



## alpink

very nicely done. sweet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's looking much better RL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Super Coupe

That looks like the real deal.Nice job :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## TBI

HUGE improvement! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Oh yeah!!! SWEET!!! 

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Wow. Looks great!!


----------



## slotto

My-T-Fine


----------



## tjd241

*WTG XrH...*

That's *exactly* how they hunker down the 1:1's. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

You nailed the stance. Great looking car!


----------



## win43

VERY NICE!!!!!! " How low can you go"??:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

That thing could plow snow! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Incredible lowering job Ray!! Awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*BURL-ESQUE by HW*

Thanks for all the positive comments on the Valvoline Funny car.​
Two more Plastic diecast by HW acquired: Fandango in the background & Burl-esque in the forground. Their wheel base fits the 4 gear chassis & the shop really liked the outrageous coupe. Only issue was that the body at the door area was to narrow for the old style 4-gear chassis. 











Body work not finished yet but the photo shows how the body was cut below the side window, forced open & super glued then filed & sanded to match the sides. More body filler required to hide the expansion. 










Installed the front screw mounting post & rear H frame chassis support. Think it will turn out great with those large rear tires giving it attitude & a bright yellow paint job so you can't miss it. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Peace Tank - Detailing*

The shop purchased a Peace Tank in good condition with no exhaust & bad chassis. Always wanted to detail one more like a tank but keep the Odd Ball theme. So one of the shop guys started by installing a new gold flow through exhuast for more horse power!!










First detail the front track, grille & miscellaneous items.









Next detail the tracks & gears plus show a little wear. Left the rims silver to match the track gears. 









Finally detail the rear tracks & axle.









Reworked the chassis so it could run with the new 4-gear bodies on the track. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

COOL! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

Great exhaust.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff RL!!! I never owned a Peace Tank for some reason so therefore I never realized there was a guitar molded on the front end until seeing your pics, and I live just outside Music City, Doh!!! I guess your never to old to learn as the saying goes, must be some truth to it...
I may have mentioned this before, but I had also picked up an AFX Taxi at a toy show...I thought somebody had painted on the scratch marks on the quarter panel and I was taking them off, until I saw another one, Double Doh!!! Thanks for posting...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Original Peace Tank - Mint*

Appreciate the postive comments!!​
RM, for your info a mint Peace Tank body with original exhaust.










If you push the knotted barrel down the chrome helmeted Odd Ball swings up & turret turns. 










Thanks RM for the excuse to show a comparison of an original Peace Tank. Don't rub the the Yellow off the guitar.     PS At first, I thought the black marks on the Taxi were a mistake too. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks again RL, for the comparison shot...Cool little Saturday Night Special you got there too, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Saturday Night VW Special*

Thanks for the positive comments on the Peace Tank, it has two washes, black & metalizer, on the tracks so it has that tank look not all green.​
Onto a Saturday night Modified built from a very badly damaged Tyco VW!










The VW has a front screw mounting posting to attach the body to an Aurora magnatraction chassis. The screw goes through a fabricated brass plate with soldered brass looped bumper bar.










The body had to be shorten in the middle & scoops attached. Hope you like it! Two more Saturday night specials to come - Mustang (background to Peace Tank) & Camaro. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

DANG!! I will have to look for a broken tyco vw and make one like it!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

ok, thats just all kinds of awesome. that's the kind of project i have to keep in mind when i'm poking thru junk boxes at a show...

--rick


----------



## slotto

That's slammin' I just may break mine just so I could do that!
Great Job!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that's slick!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Heck yeah it is!!! Cool color combo too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

You invented a new use for a TYCO body RL.

Love the way this thing just screams Race Me Forever!! :woohoo:

Seems everyone wants to make one of these Super Duper Nifty VW bugs now...Me 2!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Very Kewl Idea Dude!...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Good save on the TYCO Bug Body ! BTW the Helmeted Guy is supposed to be a caricature of an unliked Aurora VP @ the time.


Neal :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Daaaaam!

That's a great use of a beetle Ray. 

Simple and tidy, I love it!


----------



## XracerHO

*Mustang Saturday Night Special*

Thanks very much for viewing the VW & positive comments.​
The Mustang Modified was fabricated from a very damage Aurora T-jet body. The roof pieces were glued together & painted on the outside. The front hood sides were salvaged original red body parts. The body is screw mounted to an Aurora Magnatraction chassis.










The following photo has been lightened to show the square brass front bumper bar with half moon brass rod on top.









The rear brass bumper bar was soldered together to form an oval with end supports. For rigidity, it was soldered to the chassis clip & at the other end, bent against the lower chassis.









Hope you can see the black painted bars which really protect the car from the competition. Next the Camaro post for the Chevy fans. ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

That Mustang modified looks great!!! Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

Oh YEAHHHH!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, that 'stang came out great!! Awesome job with the bumpers!!! Mad shaping and soldering skills!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Short Track victories....*

That Dubber-U and the Stang are sweet. What great usage of project box bodies... awesome stuff. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Flippin' Awesome !*

Oh Mannnnnn RL, this 'stang Modified is the TITS ! :thumbsup:


XracerHO said:


> Thanks very much for viewing the VW & positive comments.​
> The Mustang Modified was fabricated from a very damage Aurora T-jet body. The roof pieces were glued together & painted on the outside. The front hood sides were salvaged original red body parts. The body is screw mounted to an Aurora Magnatraction chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following photo has been lightened to show the square brass front bumper bar with half moon brass rod on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear brass bumper bar was soldered together to form an oval with end supports. For rigidity, it was soldered to the chassis clip & at the other end, bent against the lower chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can see the black painted bars which really protect the car from the competition. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some cool engineering and fab work right there!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kiwidave

What Hilltop said. Very clever that there's no red paint used!


----------



## basement racer

love it,love it love it !!! did I say that already ? just in case...love it 
BR


----------



## bobhch

*How do you spell fun?*

RL,

I'll take one Mustang with no Fenders, nerfs up front and rear with a side of Aluminum rims that Rock all around...FUN!

Bob...M U S T A N G ...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great modified 'Stang !!That is just like what I did with my AFX Road runner satellite Junker ! Good save !!Keep it coming !!


Neal :dude:


----------



## SpiderRPM

All really, really good stuff! Inspiration! The tow truck on the first page is awesome...
everything else is as well. Keep it up, man!


----------



## XracerHO

*Camaro Modified Saturday Night Special*

Thanks for all the postive comments which are greatly appreciated!!​

Now the Camaro Modified for the Chevy Fans!! The front shows the brass bumper bar, openings for cooling & hood pins. The shop likes the small block 327.











The body was screw mounted to an Aurora magnatraction. An AFX chassis with counter sunk screw hiole would work too.










Although a small project, a great deal of body work was required to get the look of the hood & stance. Hope you enjoy this one, only one more to go a Firebird with a lot of track racing patina. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

A lot of body work?? You ain't kidding!! Holy cowabunga!! That is just WW!!! I can't decide which is cooler... The nose mod or the tail mod!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This modified stuff is looking real good!!! Lots of great engineering and fab work right there, I'm a telling ya!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## ebi

Wow, thanks for showing your work!

I like the way you reduce a car to the essentials.
As we say here: less is more.


Regards
Ebi


----------



## tjd241

That Marrow is slicker than the black ice last winter XRHO. I'm certain you have a plan for projects stretched out forever, and don't mean to add to it..... but I can see a few more of these coming from you very easily. Nice stuff. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Just stopped in for a little trim!

Yer best haircut to date IMHO.


----------



## Super Coupe

Another beauty.Nice work.
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey RL, your latest Camaro Modified- is another winner in my book :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

FRICKIN AWESOME!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Am thinking this looks Way Far Out the way you put it together like this!!

Bob...03...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great Camaro !! Shows what creativity can do with what was most likely a "Basket Case " before you worked your mojo !!


Neal :dude:


----------



## XracerHO

*Firebird Friday Night Modified Special*

Appreciate the positive comments!!​
This car has been raced extensively & has the track patina with the dirt growned into the top a result of numerous racing incidents. It is hard to tell that it was a T-jet Firebird since the hood has been flattened & roof pillars strengthened & shortened. It is also on a magnatraction chassi.










Modelled on a local racer who many years ago made the big race at Daytona after which he painted his car Petty blue and ran the #43. This was the era when they ran for the racing purse to continue racing & built chassis for other racers.










The paint has been touched up many times. 










Hope every one had a safe & Happy Thanksgiving. ..RL


----------



## ParkRNDL

all these little Modified cars are AWESOME. thinking i have a basket case Camaro, Mustang, Firebird, and Cougar that would work for these. sticking them to an AFX or MT with the single screwpost is pretty brilliant too. you could almost do a racing class with these... stock MT chassis with a hacked up Tjet body screwed to it on that center screwpost. hmmmm.

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some more cool stuff there RL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You sure you haven't been down south??? RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

You're killing me here RL, that Blue Firebird is another Winner :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Cool cut ups RL!!*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> You're killing me here RL, that Blue Firebird is another Winner :thumbsup:


Yep Ralph it's hard to watch others have this much fun sometimes.
This is the inspiration for us all to just pick up another and go at it. :hat:  :hat:

Bob...RL is taking the slot car world by Storm one body at a time...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

I'm inspired! Going to go diggin' through the scrap yard this weekend and see what I have to convert to dirt! I think I have a couple extra of the AW 68 Racing Camaros with that nice fuel cell mounted on the deck lid. I think they have a new future...

-Paul


----------



## XracerHO

*Cougar Modified Special*

Thanks for all the positive comments, which are greatly appreciated.​
With the shop so busy with Christmas, we forgot one of the modifieds - the Cougar. The shop participates in a local fun racing class of these cars on stock MT chassis with single screw mounting post.











Sponsored by the local Gulf station & powered by a Cobrajet large Ford motor, the Cougar has plenty of horsepower.











A special hood scoop had to be fabricated & grafted to the hood to accomodate the motor. 










Cougar completes the Aurora Pony car modified specials. Fun racers with a great power to weight ratio. ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool build - Looks like a blast to run!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh man, do you build some cool looking short trackers!!! I gotta show this to the boys...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double ditto!! I bet it's a wild race when you're running them!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

RL,

A piece here and a piece here....wait, wait another over here and around the corner to tie it all in. 

Love your Far Out way of building these little Dirt racer slot cars!!

Bz...go Ed go :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Sweet dirt racer car!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## TBI

Bitchin! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

XRacer,
Great looker. You still have my address?  rr


----------



## XracerHO

*Orange AMX Modified*

Thanks for viewing & appreciate all the positive comments.​
The shop had to include the American Motors AMX in the modified crowd but with a different chassis for another class of racing. The paint shop was into its orange period with the Gulf & Fram sponsorships. It is mounted on a G-plus chassis by a screw mount at the front & an angle support at the rear.











The hood had to be opened up to help clearance & to allow the small block to breathe!











The rear grille was removed & a black mesh, similar to the driver's side mesh, was installed. It, being black, is very hard to see in the following photo.










The tire debris in the rear hub shows that it has made some fast laps. ..RL


----------



## kcl

*Orange AMX*

Ooooh I like this one. Nice and clean.
Nice build

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

That AMX is slick!!!! That opened up hood scoop kicks @$$z!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very creative stuff!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: How much you paying your designer if you don't mind me asking, hourly or salary??? I need to hire somebody...RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEET AMX!!! Keep them coming!!

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

That is a great looking AMX.
A
M asterpiece
X racerHO :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## pshoe64

I diggin the dirt trackers! I can picture the power drifts coming out of the turns! Excellent work! I like all the makes you've created. Not a bad one in the herd.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for viewing & your positive comments.

RM, no fancy designer just the owner who gets what's remains after all the bills are paid!  ​ 
This project was one the shop wanted to do for along time but needed the graphic for the sides. It was forgotten until Solographix provided the mural & ParkR the method with his Bandit Creations. The review of the shop trailer inventory revealed only collectible condition examples.

The local junkyard had a railway flat bed with an Aurora trailer top attached, a few trailer pieces & an old static chassis. The trailer top was salvaged, stickers & glue removed, sanded flat & doors removed. 










The base was pieced together, wheel framing attached & undercarriage fitted. The door pins were fabricated, pivot holes drilled to allow doors to open then painted black.











A central spine support was needed to give the newly constucted base additional ridgidity. This work-in-progress turned out to be more work than was anticipated & next time would start with a beaten but complete trailer. To be contiued... ..RL


----------



## ParkRNDL

oooooh I like where this is going... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man, Ray... I wish I knew this before I sent your box out. I believe I have a couple trailers somewhere around here..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh man, Ray... I wish I knew this before I sent your box out. I believe I have a couple trailers somewhere around here..


Ah, RL can handle it, I've seen his stuff before!!! He's very creative...RM


----------



## bobhch

Welcome to "Trailer Time"...can't wait to see this build up. 

Bz


----------



## XracerHO

*Merry Xmas*

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!!​










Hope everyone got a slot car, if not don't forget there's Boxing Day buys!!!

And many Happy Laps on the track in the New Year!! ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well! :wave:


----------



## plymouth71

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well! :wave:


----------



## XracerHO

*Xmas Red Bowtie*

A mild custom was developed for the Christmas greeting based on the AW Camaro. 










Stock, this car is a very good representation by AW. The shop really liked the car but it stance was to high! Comparison below shows the new lower ride height.










A little more work than just slicing the front & rear posts plus slightly rounding out the top of the front wheel wells. The windshield bases front & back had to eliminated. A channel had to be made in the front base to fit around the top plate. The underside of the rear truck deck dremelled for gear clearance. A hood scoop was added from a donor diecast. Now, it is a much better handling car on the track!! ..RL


----------



## WesJY

MUCH BETTER!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, much better, maybe try some AFX wheels on there...Come AW, we need an improvement, but that's just me...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Really just a retool of the original wheel would be nice. The diameter is good to scale. Problem is that there is no depth to the detail....never has been....like it was started and never finished. The rim could easily take a lip and depth cut around the spokes. There's plenty of hub.


----------



## XracerHO

*Snowman's Rig*

Agree, it would be nice to have some different rims, maybe in a customizing kit with decals, fender shirts, mirrors, rear & front spoiler, etc. like the old hop-up kit.

Had time to make more progress on Snowman's Rig, amazing how a little paint & a great mural can change a trailer. Thermo King unit was fabricated for the front of the trailer to keep the Coors cold.











After removing the spoiler on top, the cab was painted black & waiting for the paint to dry before taping for the gold stripes. The frame was de-chromed. The tanks & exhaust could use another coat of chrome paint.











The spare tire was attached under the trailer.










The folding trailer supports work well. The trailer connection post was moved forward to allow more clearance between cab & trailer.










Still some touch-up painting on the trailer & matching rims for the cab to complete the rig. ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

That is coming along superbly!!!! Keep up the great work.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking big rig!!!...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Gorgeous!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

For you truck lovers, scope out this site!! http://www.amerproto.com/promotex.htm Scroll down for trailers, and parts,, Check out the Sylvan resin bodies too!! He ships fast. The only thing lacking is communication with him. If something's not in stock, you'll get a refund immediately, but you don't get a chance to substitute something that's in stock. By the way, click the item #s for pix of most items..


----------



## ParkRNDL

NICE!!! Man, all that detail you're adding, yer makin' me think I have to get back to work on mine...

Eagerly awaiting the paint job on the cab. I just left mine the way it came from AW, black with the wrong color stripes. Never occurred to me that I really should take the spoiler off the top...

--rick


----------



## XracerHO

*New Year 2012*

Thanks for viewing & all the positive comments.​The Bandit will return in the new year. Let the guys knock off early, some stripping jobs are harder than others depending on the paint used & can wait till next year.










Have a Happy, Heathly and Prosperous 2012 everyonel!!​ ..RL


----------



## WesJY

Happy New Year to you !! Ohhhh Yeaahh can't wait to see what you plan to do with that MOPAR!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Happy New Years to you RL :hat:

You did some REAL FINE work on that Snowman Rig and Trailer!!

rick has left his footprint of this in all of our minds.

Bob...everyone was Kung Fooh Fighting...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> Thanks for viewing & all the positive comments.​The Bandit will return in the new year. Let the guys knock off early, some stripping jobs are harder than others depending on the paint used & can wait till next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Happy, Heathly and Prosperous 2012 everyonel!!​ ..RL


Happy New Year to you RL!!! Can't wait to see this one finished!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Happy New Year Ray!!! :hat:


----------



## XracerHO

*Mopar Cuda*

No big plans for the Dodge Magnum, simply a street version once striped, a slow process accomplished by nail & wood scratching due to the paint. The shop needs to produce more street cars for the layout. So all race hood pins & widow clip will be removed & an extensive sanding will be required to restore the finish to this land cruiser. This car is a favorite of mine after renting one many years ago in Florida to tour the sites while enjoying the limo ride.

As a Magnum substitute, we had to post a Cuda for the Mopar fans. The Carffiti Mustang & Cuda are very nice with the wheel wells closely matching the tire diameter plus valence covering the chassis. 










Just could not resist transplanting this M2 engine into the Cuda. Notice the Hemi orange engine block & the large chrome collector side exhaust.










The shop wanted to save the car's paint scheme but was unsuccessful in removing the carffiti. A complete strip & repaint is in the future for this car but for now it will stay a stock runner for the AW drag strip. 
This was a simple fun build while waiting for materials to finish the Snowman's cab which has its stripes, NOW! It will be posted shortly. ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The stance of that Cuda would make a great Funny car.


----------



## bobhch

*I'd rather have bad humor than no humor at all...Oh and I love Vegas too*



NTxSlotCars said:


> The stance of that Cuda would make a great Funny car.


:lol: hahahahahahahahhaahahaha :lol:

 Bob...Drive that Cuda to Vegas and make a great Slot Car...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool bolt ons on that Cuda...the factory paint job makes it a funny car, in a diffent kind of way... but that's jus me...Try some Scalecoat ll for stripping, works great on most plastic bodied cars...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Snowman's Rig - Finished*

Agree & thanks for the advice, the Cuda should be a funny car without the carffiti which could not be removed without destroying the paint, so complete stripe & repaint in same colour scheme.

The Snowman's Rig with the stripes & touch up painting completed is finished! 










Could not keep Fred out of the photos. While Snowman want to stay out of Buford's view. The sleeper had to be reversed & the cable detail removed to provide a smooth rear surface for the stripes which encircle the sleeper. The stripes, RC trim tape, had to be cut & fitted meticulously to the rig.











Full view of the finished rig which is ready to roll.










Now, loaded with Coors, it's west bound & hammer down!! 










Thanks to gomanvongo for the beer graphic, solographix for the mural & park for starting the Bandit theme.
Were west bound & hammer down!! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

WOW!! Snowman's rig is perfect!!! Excellent job Ray!!! Keep the shiny side up!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo

I'm honoured to have been a small part of this inspiring build -I built 2 snowman trailers last weekend - one for my track, and one for my little guy to play dinkies with (I even found him an early 80's kenworth dinky to haul it around).

My 4 year old and I watched Smokey and the Bandit 1 (the "edited - no swears" version!!) while we played with his dukes of hazzard dinkies, his snowman truck, and my original ertl "bandit car" on the living room floor.

then we went down an played with my bandit slot car, a highway patrol car, and a us1 truck (soon to be repainted!) hauling snowman's trailer.

Thanks for inspiring a full weekend of dad and son fun! Good times, and timeless memories!


john


----------



## kiwidave

Classy build XracerHO. Well thought out.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great Truck ! Keep them coming !! :dude:Neal


----------



## basement racer

Hurry up & feed Fred his hamburger Snowman,we got to go !!!
Great detail work xracer.
BR


----------



## Super Coupe

The Snowman rig looks FANTASTIC!!!! Keep the hammer down and watch out for Beuford,(I think he's hiding out by ParkRNDL's place) 
>Tom<


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Awesome job!


----------



## ParkRNDL

that is AWESOME! I need a Fred now! And yer making me look back at mine, thinking there's a bunch of stuff i need to add/correct... I just used the black rig from the AW release with no modifications. This one is the real deal!

And hey vongo, I saw that little Coors sheet you posted elsewhere... gonna have to work that into mine too. Nice!

Hang onna y'@$$, Fred...

--rick


----------



## bobhch

1976Cordoba said:


> Awesome job!


What Doba and everyone else said...Awesome Job! :thumbsup:

Bz


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Fred is a nice touch! Looks way cool!!! And....

... all ready to run over a line of Tyco Harleys.


----------



## jobobvideo

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
now that your got Fred, just got to find the Bandit and Snowman action figures


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're gonna need a Carrie ( Sally Fields) action.. ahem... figure too! :lol:


----------



## XracerHO

*Bandit Dropped In!!*

Appreciate all the positive comments on the Rig.​
Surprise, Surprise, the Bandit drove into the garage fast looking from the Snowman who had just left. Joe closed the door quickly because Buford (in Park's excellent car) just went by siren blazing.










Bandit took time to view the newer model Trans Am, the shop was preparing for local Friday night stockcar racing.


Carrie waved to the guys, Bandit was camera shy in case Buford was viewing!










A quick inquiry on the CB can from Snowman & they were off!!









The guys waved goodbye & wished them a Fast & Buford free journey!! ..RL


----------



## gomanvongo

XracerHO said:


> Carrie waved to the guys, Bandit was camera shy in case Buford was viewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




That is fantastic!

My little guy and I dug the Smokey & The Bandit soundtrack record out the other day and gave it a spin on the old record player (for those that don't remember, think giant black CD's - oh wait, that's an out of date reference too! darn.) - The album had lot's of cool snowman & bandit CB back and forthin' in between the songs, and a wicked painting (from the movie poster) as the artwork.

I did notice though, that the artwork isn't quite correct










wrong paint on buford's car, and the truck's all wrong - plus, despite the dead-on images of Burt and Jackie, poor Sally Fields just doesn't replicate well apparently.


j​


----------



## slotcarman12078

Interesting!! Is that German under The title? I guess that's why I've never seen the album!! :lol: The theme song kicks @$$!! It always was a good motivator when I was driving, though it did have the potential of getting me in trouble (the bad part of having a 100MPH semi).

Jerry Reed was a great guitarist, and a real funny song writer. There's a pretty good wiki written up on him, and I had no idea some of the stuff he did! Good reading!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks like Rick picked exactly the right car for his Buford conversion.
Check out the car in the lower right corner....



gomanvongo said:


> I did notice though, that the artwork isn't quite correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong paint on buford's car, and the truck's all wrong - plus, despite the dead-on images of Burt and Jackie, poor Sally Fields just doesn't replicate well apparently.


----------



## XracerHO

*KW Flip Nose Snowman RIG*

The shop guys like the Bandit Theme song & NTx, it sure looks like a chevy to me.​
Well, half way through the Aurora Rig, *the back ordered KW tractor arrived at the shop*. Guess what, we are "East bound & Hammer down" for the *last time.* You could say the shop got obsessed with the Snowman's RIG.

Could not resist painting the KW black & making a divorced front end to accommodate the chrome engine! The tan interior & steering wheel were installed from donor truck.











When it came time to put the stripes on, the sleeper had to be lowered to match the cab height, not an easy task.











Mounted the rear fifth wheel & Kenworth mudflaps.











The Maistro trailer as Park had employed was used to complete the rig with the mural, fabricated front mounted Thermo king & Coors behind the opening trailer doors.











Hope all enjoyed the Shop's Snowman truck madness, do not miss Carrie in the previous post & the Movie did have two tractors with three trailers!
It is time the shop start a new project with only four wheels. ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh dats very nice Ray!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Perfection!!!!! You got it!! Awesome job RL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Here's a little diddy from the Snowman himself......R.I.P


----------



## basement racer

Don't stop now.Keep those BIG wheels a rollin.
Maybe...BJ & the Bear,Evil Knievel.:woohoo:
That would be a KOOOl
BR


----------



## slotcarman12078

You mean something like this?





































I got into a truck kick and a brass fabrication kick at the same time. Sadly, the chassis work was beyond my capabilities at the time. I still have most of the pieces, and tinker with them once in a while. I really have to start over with the brass part and tighten up all the cuts and solders to make it work. Ya think something like this could handle 6" curves? LOL

Sorry for the hijack RL. After seeing Evil's rig, I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool back up rig RL!!! I'm about like you, anything over 4 wheels becomes work!!! It does look good though!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

XracerHO said:


> The shop guys like the Bandit Theme song & NTx, it sure looks like a chevy to me.​
> Well, half way through the Aurora Rig, *the back ordered KW tractor arrived at the shop*. Guess what, we are "East bound & Hammer down" for the *last time.* You could say the shop got obsessed with the Snowman's RIG.
> 
> Could not resist painting the KW black & making a divorced front end to accommodate the chrome engine! The tan interior & steering wheel were installed from donor truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it came time to put the stripes on, the sleeper had to be lowered to match the cab height, not an easy task.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted the rear fifth wheel & Kenworth mudflaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Maistro trailer as Park had employed was used to complete the rig with the mural, fabricated front mounted Thermo king & Coors behind the opening trailer doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all enjoyed the Shop's Snowman truck madness, do not miss Carrie in the previous post & the Movie did have two tractors with three trailers!
> It is time the shop start a new project with only four wheels. ..RL


Now that is some fancy fabrication there bub!!!! Somwe job on that cab with the extension and wild engine compartment!!

Top Notch Modelling!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

DANG!! That's a nice truck!!

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

XracerHO said:


> Appreciate all the positive comments on the Rig.​
> Surprise, Surprise, the Bandit drove into the garage fast looking from the Snowman who had just left. Joe closed the door quickly because Buford (in Park's excellent car) just went by siren blazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandit took time to view the newer model Trans Am, the shop was preparing for local Friday night stockcar racing.
> 
> 
> Carrie waved to the guys, Bandit was camera shy in case Buford was viewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick inquiry on the CB can from Snowman & they were off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys waved goodbye & wished them a Fast & Buford free journey!! ..RL



Hahahahaha good stuff here xracer:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

RL,

You sure built some fun times here...Go Bandit Go!

This truck is a modeling masterpiece!! 

Bob...Truck Stop n' go, go, go...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

Whoa! WHOA! I dropped off this thread for a week and look what I missed! So you built the whole rig once for practice using an AW/Aurora-based truck, then REDID the whole thing with a correct Kenworth and a more-to-scale trailer?!? You, sir, are an inspiration. I tip my hat to you. :thumbsup:

sadly, the Mini-Lindy Eldorado that I was watching on Fleabay (did you show me that, Tx?) closed at something like $34. I guess the Big Enos/Little Enos set is gonna have to wait. Way too rich for my blood...

--rick

edit: oh, and Carrie waving out of the Trans Am is CLASSIC...


----------



## slotcarman12078

The Lindy pointer outer was Me, Rick. Yeah some go for big bux, and some you can't give away! :lol: I'll keep looking and let you know if another one pops up. Just remember, it's on the big side, and a divorced axle will most likely be required. Sometimes they (Lindys) pop up in a lot of HO train scenery. I lucked out a ways back and snagged 4 Lindy vans cheap because the seller didn't bother to put the proper words in the title of the listing. I used to go through a lot of HO train listings, and search " vehicle lots", etc. You never know what cool lil nugget could be hiding in the mix.


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for all the postive comments which are greatly appreciated & thanks for viewing.​
As for the BJ Bear rig, it has a hard to find window sleeper & the shop will leave the Evil Knieval Rig to Sltman who has a good start on a big project. 

Staying with the rig theme one more time for awhile - A Racing Cabover on a magnatraction chassis!!











The driver enjoys a beverage while the crew polish the very large chrome racing horns!!











The large chrome front & rear bumpers are brass channel connected by brass rod for race protection from other rigs.










This is the Intimidator in the racing rig division, Have at it boys!! ..RL


----------



## WesJY

MAN!! Thats one sweet looking RIG!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking racing rig.Your boys at the shop do some nice work. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool rigging, jus sayn'!!! Liking that rear bed area with the air shields...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That racing rig is wild!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I've seen a few video clips of them racing rigs, and being a truck driver, I can say for sure those guys driving them are NuTs!!! :lol:

That rig I started on will be a long wait!! It's been stalled for a couple years now, and I'd have to completely start the frame over again. It might be a couple more years...


----------



## videojimmy

wow, very creative stuff!


----------



## roadrner

Xracer,
Another great build. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Now this is ONE COOL TRICK PONY of a Race Semi Dude!!

Love the colors & the style is Outa Sight!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bb...High End Neato build...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Shop Update*

Thanks for positive comments on the rig.​
The shop has been receiving numerous shipments from GlasTech & getting distracted by each new addition.
The grey primed racer body was purchased & arrived after the #24 racer had the interior removed, new posts installed & wheel wells filled. The shop should have waited & saved a great deal of effort. These do make great little race cars.











The Blazer arrived then primed grey & dk. grey running boards (step assists) attached.











The short Chevy COE was mounted then had a tank & chrome grill from HW donor attached.










Still deciding on the colour schemes & it will be awhile until these builds are finished but getting ideas from the Hilltop Shop's completed vehicles. So many great projects & so little time! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Chrome grill, Doh!!! Got to head to Wal Mart...
Looking good there RL. That is a cool Nascar body for T Jets and also an AFX chassis, IMO. The sides are thick enough to grind out room for an AFX side mount...Those things are about 7.00 around here at WalMart, but they have some great color schemes...RM


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Any color will look good on these Bad Boys...even just slinging mud on them would do the trick (well that's kinda pushing it) . 

Bob...have fun with these...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

those are going to be some cool customs. I am really liking the racing truck:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Can't wait to see them done! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

Great stuff there X


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great stuff you do ! "Professor X " !! I would like to have a shop like you do ! That shop kicks butt !! I like that Tanker truck on the 4 -Gear chassis,do you improvise a screw post mount like I do or other ? I also dig your Chvy / GMC Suburban that is really great ! can't wait to see it finished !!



Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO

*KISS Semi Tractor*

Appreciate the positive comments, thanks very much.​
Svolvo, the screw post is molded into the GlasTech casting & alternate clip mounting brackets are provided. These resin kits by GlasTech (Hilltop) are complete & very well finished.

KISS Semi Tractor was acqired & a few simple changes were made to it. The white headlight paint was removed & a bulb was installed on the chassis to make it a lighted vehicle. A tan interior from a Boley diecast truck was adjusted to fit the large empty cab. 










The rear guide pin holder was removed & black touch up paint applied for a cleaner look at the back mudflap area. Small plastic tube spacers were applied to both sides of the floating rear axle so both sets of rear tires lined up.

Well, One Guy in the garge in a hurry going down stairs missed the last step & broke a bone in his foot which is now three sizes larger & a very dark blue. So the guys in the shop will have a surprise vacation while the boss is recovering. Will be lurking until I have more mobility to return to the garage. ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice touches. Looks ready to roll to Detroit Rock CIty...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man.. Hope your foot heals up quick RL!! Youch!!


----------



## WesJY

OUCH!! Take care of your foot!

Wes


----------



## alpink

nice job and hoping your foot is better real soon.


----------



## bobhch

Dang Man  guess this is one of those times you HAVE TO just walk away (very slowly).

Bummer about your foot.

On an up-beat your KISS truck is looking great & with Kewl lights now also !!

Bob...Mell you can KISS my Grits...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*HW RD-2 Plastic Body*

Appreciate the comments & concerns. Took a vacation to rest the foot but it abruptly ended when the TM tripped & badly fractured her right wrist, so back home for surgery & recovery. We are a Great pair! So it will be awhile before the shop gets back to full speed.

However, did find this plastic bodied HW - RD-05 which looks very much like a Jeep. Removed all the interior, added screw posts & mounted it on a short wheel base T-jet chassis. Removed the HW logo & added the lower front black valence with round white bumper. 











Raised the rear spoiler but left the original paint job. Also acquired a Lindberg Mustang. 










RD-05 body makes a good off road vehicle with or without the wing. ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Hoping you both get better soon. I will be watching the Stang project with interest!!


----------



## WesJY

AW MAN .. Take it easy both of ya!

Sweet cars.. can't wait to see Mustang done. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Be Careful for Heavens sake...*

Doh...Get well soon you 2 :freak::freak:

That RD-2 looks like a good Doomsday machine. 
I'm going to look for a few of those to hack up...Thanks for the great idea!! :thumbsup:

Bob...tape bubble wrap all over yourselves before you go out from now on...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Sorry CORRECTION:
The plastic Hot Wheels Vehicle Should be called the RD-05 NOT the RD-2 !!

Did not have either the box or metal chassis to remind me of the number & must have been thinking of Star War's R2D2. 

So check the pegs for RD-05:












Appeciate the get well wishes! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*The Fonz's Hot Rod*

After a spring inspection & tune-up, The Fonz wanted to go for a cruise so the guys sent him on a hour drive to the Cardinal Speedway Garage for a part.










Knowing The Fonz, he had to try out their new lift for himself, AAAA!!










The body is a Mini-Lindy on a modified T-jet chassis with old Tyco chrome rims, scatch built engine & interior. The Fonz was sculped from a 1/76 helmeted army figure. 










Now, it was time for a quick trip back to One Guy Garage with the part. ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

I like everything about this Hot Rod!! You nailed it!!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very Cool Hot Rod RL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice choice of wheels to fill out the wells...Liking that new lift, is that from ACME??? Looks adjustable...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice lindy RL!!! I have a couple waiting for me to get around to them. Is that one of the later sparkle plastic versions, or is it paint? Sweet color, great job setting the Fonz in there, and that motor fits great too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

I really like the Cool Green metal flake color on the P/U. good job on the details


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking ride the Fonz has. :thumbsup: Nice work. 
>Tom<


----------



## JordanZ870

gotta love the lindy trucks! Nice job!


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks guys, appreciate the positive comments.

RM - The lift is adjustable & from a Burago Ferrari race & play set. The yellow tool box came from the same set.

Sltman - The P/U body is one of the later sparkle plastic versions. It was in rough shape & had to be fine sanded before buffing out the body which was clearcoated then detail painted. The body was moulded in green metal flake.

Spent more time fitting the body to the standard T-jet chassis, building the engine, sculping Fonz & building the interior. ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

i keep comong back to look at the fonz's truck. I LOVE it! 
:thumbsup: some more.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

RL, thats one sweet Shamrock Pick-up :thumbsup: And I love all the mods you did to make it fit the chassis, and to add the faux motor- It looks Awesome !


----------



## slotcarman12078

I just noticed the wheels!! Thanks for re-posting that picture Ralph or I might have missed 'em.. Whose are those Ray? They look sharp!! :thumbsup:

By the way, for those thinking about doing a similar pick up... The running boards and the bed need to be shortened to fit the wheel base. Also note: The head lights on these models are very fragile so caution must be used when handling!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Wheels...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> *I just noticed the wheels!!* Thanks for re-posting that picture Ralph or I might have missed 'em.. *Whose are those Ray?* They look sharp!! :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way, for those thinking about doing a similar pick up... The running boards and the bed need to be shortened to fit the wheel base. Also note: The head lights on these models are very fragile so caution must be used when handling!!


RL Wrote- "The body is a Mini-Lindy on a modified T-jet chassis* with old Tyco chrome rims,*"


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ah, thanks Ralph!! I missed that. :drunk:


----------



## Bubba 123

Ralphthe3rd said:


> RL, thats one sweet Shamrock Pick-up :thumbsup: And I love all the mods you did to make it fit the chassis, and to add the faux motor- It looks Awesome !


all i can say...DROOLING DUDE!!!! :thumbsup:
simply marvelous !!!:tongue:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobhch

41-willys said:


> I really like the Cool Green metal flake color on the P/U. good job on the details


Ditto...Very Cool flakey truck!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Aaaaaaaaaaaay...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

cool! Really nice work!


----------



## Bill Hall

Great work Ray, 

A very nifty conversion. Perfect stance, just the right amount of chrome. It should be picked up (pun intended) and produced by one of the manufacturers. 

Looks like you trimmed her chassis a bit....you naughty devil!


----------



## XracerHO

*Resin Dude Dragster*

Thanks guys appreciate the positive comments.​
For some stubborn reason, the shop wanted to mount the Mini-Lindy P/U to an orginal long wheel base T-jet. It would have been easier to use a slimline chassis.

Special thanks & appreciate to the following HT members for their assistance & explanation on some build details that they noticed:
*Sltman *- The running boards and the bed need to be shortened to fit the wheel base. 
*Bill Hall *- Looks like you trimmed her chassis a bit....you naughty devil! - Yes, only way to make it fit

*NEW PROJECT:*​
At the Richfield show, purchased the following painted resin body from the Resin Dude, could not resist the old style front engine dragster. Great looking body!!
Once an orginal T-jet chassis was installed with the four gear rear tires as shown at the show, it's stance is a little high in the front end. 










Will be reworking the front axle to a drop configuration. Liked the nice colour combination on the car but in the busy action of the show did not read the car name or the sponsor!!!
More on this subject in the next post. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

It took me a minute to figure out the car name!! :thumbsup: That's a cool looking body!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

Resin Dude is quite creative and reasonable prices too. find his site and have a look see.
http://www.resindude.com/

.


----------



## WesJY

COOL LOOKING DRAG CAR!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> At the Richfield show, purchased the following painted resin body from the Resin Dude, could not resist the old style front engine dragster. Great looking body!!
> Once an orginal T-jet chassis was installed with the four gear rear tires as shown at the show, it's stance is a little high in the front end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be reworking the front axle to a drop configuration. Liked the nice colour combination on the car but in the busy action of the show did not read the car name or the sponsor!!!
> More on this subject in the next post. ..RL


Almost missed this one, cool snag there RL...I think Joe 65 had a couple of those bodies...Keep us posted on the alterations...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Alterations*

Already did some minor detail painting in interior, black lines on engine & black paint on bottom but it was well detailed when purchased. Fabricated & installed a drop front independant axle. Compare to previous stance (shown above thks to Hilltop repost).










Left the axle in white for easier viewing & will later paint it black.










You have noticed the name of the car & front graphic. In my buying rush, honestly, only thought it was a striking paint & graphic design! Later when showing my friend my purches, he ask did I notice the graphic!










Then we noticed the sponsor on the rear of the car - PUN intended! The guys at the shop had a good laugh & will not send me alone to another show. When painting the axle also better paint the rear screw black to hide it. ..RL


----------



## gomanvongo

it is pretty "cheeky" of them to paint those double entredres on there! 

If you were gonna "stripper", you'd have to do it real slow... of course, if you keep the paint job you'd always have the "pole" position! :wave:



...sorry, couldn't resist!

john


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

IMHO- it looks MUCH better with the Dropped front Axle :thumbsup:
PS- And Actually, I love the Graphix/sponsor too


----------



## slotcarman12078

Babycakes? I know that chick!! :lol: 
A sponsor is a sponsor!!! $$$$

Dropped axle is a major improvement!! Now, can it make it around a 3" hairpin curve for the return lane?? :tongue: Kudos to Resindude, and excellent modification! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool!! Nice, tidy front end. Best sponsor you could hope for!!


----------



## videojimmy

very creative ... very sweet


----------



## slotto

That's killer bro!


----------



## jobobvideo

alxe change is just what it needed and love the graphics:thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

I love the old diggers from the 50's and 60's


----------



## AuroraSlotCarGuy

*Reply*

Very nice, love all the details!

BC


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Your New Strip Tease is Neat-O!!

The driver looks pretty neat all buckled up with his race suit on.

Bob...love the hood detail...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Convoy's Pig Pen*

Thanks guys for all the positive comments which are greatly appreciated.​
Life has kept me quite busy lately. Inspired by the movie CONVOY, the guys at the shop started the Pig Pen Project when the appropriate trailer was available. Not to copy the movie version just build a similar Rig. The trailer was to long so you can see how much was removed but hard to find where it was removed!! 










An older cabover Freightliner was found & a chassis mount was supplied by another shop. The interior was kept, you can see the steering wheel in the cab. The rear tractor rims will be changed to match the front set. Some detail paint still has to be done to finish this Big Project.










The Rig goes around the track much better with the shorter trailer! ..RL


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Looking Truck! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Your inspired by the movie Convoy and I'm inspired by you builds...Woah this is Sweet!!

Bob...Neat Big Rig...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Now you need a slew of ho scale chickens and feathers to hang outta that backend.


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> Now you need a slew of ho scale chickens and feathers to hang outta that backend.


hahaahahaaaha that is a great idea Ed...:lol:


----------



## tjd241

*Seamless XRho...*

... as your work always is. :thumbsup: Great truck... The HO version of a vehicle you never wanna get stuck behind.  btw... Where do you find all this cool stuff for conversions anyhow?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ya beat me to the Moo trailer!  Grrrr! :lol: I can't see where you cut it, and I got one sitting right here. Awesome trim job Ray! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I've still got it in my head I'm gonna light mine... I know I'm crazy! :drunk: 

Super slick job getting that chassis under that cab too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

" and THIS little piggy cried ' weeeeee weeeee weeeeeeee' all the way home"


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking truck.
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

*Jr.'s Victory*

Thanks, appreciated all the positive comments on the truck!​
To answer: *tjd241* - Where do you find all this cool stuff for conversions anyhow?
> From a visit to a train shop which stocks a number of Herpa/Promotex trucks for HO layouts.
The trailers are a little long & not all the cabs are easy to mount on an Aurora chassis clip but what great detail.

*After Jr.'s victory *, I had to finish this simple project to get the detailed driver figure of Senior out of the diecast & into a HO slot car.










Yes, it is a Tyco Pontiac masquerading as a Chevy! Hope you can see the dark goggles, open face helmut & Goodwrench driver's suit. The figure was from the Diecast celebrating Senior's Daytona victory. Just cut the driver mess out then do surgery on the figure for correct proportions without interferring with the motor. 
Call me superstitious but keep Jr. in a black car. Now to find a detailed Petty figure! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think Sr. approves!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that driver is pretty cool!!! Ahhh, the memories...Hey great work on the hauler too...couldn't tell it had been cut either... Ol Mc Ray, had a farm...here a chick ther a chick, moo moo here, and a quack quack there......Sorry got carried away... RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Lovin' that Dale Sr. Driver Figure- fitted into yer Slotter :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Great driver slice n dice into that Pontiac! 

Bob...go Jr. go...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Canada Day*

*Happy Canada Day*​









And Happy Independence Day on the 4th to our neighbours to the south! ..RL


----------



## tjd241

Top shelf builds as always XR. You got a good local train shop carrying those nice. Never see Herpa stuff round here.... Back at ya with best wishes on our mutual holidays. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Ya know Ray,

I love a good kit bash! You have a real knack for the conversion process. The fusion of interesting subjects, always seemingly melded together effortlessly....of course we know otherwise.


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> *Happy Canada Day*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Happy Independence Day on the 4th to our neighbours to the south! ..RL


RL,

Happy Canada Day to you just a few days late!! :hat:  :hat: :wave:

Love your use of the yellow rims on the Sandy Van to tie it into the Indy car!

After seeing this post of yours several hours ago it made me JUMP out of my seat. 

I ran down to the cave and did up a RWB Stars n Stripes version for tomorrows 4th of July here in the States.

It's sitting in a coat of Future on the end of a stick as we speak...Thanks for reminding me of how important it is to have Pride in your Country.
No matter what country you live in eh.

Bob...Fifty Nifty United States & Thirteen original Colonies...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Blue LED 37 Roadster*

Well, Red purchased the blue 37 LED roadster from CL&M for daughter Betty but she wanted a black top down instead of up!
So all you guys know what happened. 










With A/C and grey interior! So the dash & wheel from a late model VW bug (Viking) fit perfectly, hope you can see it.










She had seen & really liked Nuther Dave’s #27 roadster & wanted a blackened grille & chrome windshield. 










No tow hitch for her, it would slow her down.










Red muttered something as she speed out of the garage & thanks CL&M for such great workmanship on the roadster.
The garage appreciates all the above positive comments. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's one smart chick!! Nice job fitting that dash in there RL!! You took it up a few notches with the upgrades!! Sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Women!!! Never satisfied!!! But she does know what she wants and what looks good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

WOW!!

She is Beautiful!!

Bob...Smooooooooth clean & classic ride...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Sweet looker for sure! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

:thumbsup: Very Sweet upgrades, love the dash and the grill work, and looks sweet with the top down showin the lil lady and the dash handiwork


----------



## JordanZ870

More HO injernuity! Gods, I love it! :thumbsup:
Sometimes the parts nearly add themselves.
Doncha just love that?!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The girl always gets her way -- nice top-down convo :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Little Red Wagon*

Thanks for the above kind comments. The shop has been busy with yard work & unusual house hold repairs but finally found time for a project.

*It started *with the acquisition of the Trick Truck at the late Richfield show. Yes, just getting around to it, now! A great amount of cleaning, elbow grease & buffing was required for both body & chassis. The reward was a cool smooth ride.










*Next acquisition * was the resin body Little Red Wagon with trick truck motor. Two new engine exhust pipes built & body painted then mounted to an Xtraction chassis.










A diecast plastic interior with roll bar, seat, steering wheel & fire extinguisher was detail painted & installed into the cab. Only the seat is barely visible, while the fibre on the nose & bad blackened grill work (both corrected later) are very visible! 










Waiting the arrival of the appropriate decals to finish this long time desired vehicle. A new release has triggered another project related to the above trucks! So shortly a related part two will be posted. To be continued… ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Wonder what those decals are?  Great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY

Sweet trucks!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those are some cool Tricks you did!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Little Red Wagon (LRW) Drag Racing Team - part II*

Searching for details on the LRW truck, the Lindberg LRW Racing Team model appeared & knew instantly the project was not finished yet! The appropriate Dodge tractor had to be found, not an easy job since the only HO version that came to mind was the Tyco version. Another original Dodge tractor can be seen in the background.










Only the cab was installed on a scratch built bed then mounted on a t-jet chassis. Saddle tanks & fifth wheel assembly came from the spare parts bin. The original rear fenders were modified to fit & yellow t-jet truck rims installed.











Next challenge was a short trailer big enough to care the LRW. A Promotex flatbed was shorten, front end cap built, underneath spare tire installed, suspension scratch built to level trailer at correct height then yellow rims with tires installed.










The trailer is still a work in progress needing fabricated triangular sides, tire rake, decals & detailing to finish. In the meantime other projects need attention. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dang that looks good!!! That is some creative scratch work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Can I show this to the boys back at the shop??? RM


----------



## alpink

ahem, ...... mighty fine rendition!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Darn it RL!! You beat me to another one!! 

I've been wanting to make at least that tractor cab for a while now. I just never got around to catching an Ebay auction I could afford. 

Sweet looking rig!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Dang!

Looks like Aurora could have built it!

Very nice set up! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Nice clean semi X Man! It looks very solid.


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking rig. That is right up there with the Smokey and the Bandit rig. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## videojimmy

very well done!


----------



## kiwidave

This is gonna be cool. I have a pic saved of the LRW transporter and wanted to try this one day.


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Man Oh Man!! 

All the Dodge werks are looking Cool as can be!!

The Trick Truck is one of my favorite TYCO PRO cars and have a few Bad DawgS that will be getting done up for Joez & myself next week.

LRW....oH Man! Gotta love that...Yeah!!

The transport red truck you are building with the flatbed custom chopped is going to be Mopar-a-rific after you do your magic to it!!

Bob...it's always a treat to check out your shop Dude...zilla


----------



## torredcuda

I`m really liking that tow rig. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

XracerHO said:


> the only HO version that came to mind was the Lifelike (LL) version. Another original LL Dodge tractor can be seen in the background.


Great job on a kool project!

Are those LL or TYCO?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks very much Marty for the question, they are *TYCO Dodge truck cabs*, sorry about the misinformation & will edit the previous post to reflect correction. 

Was slow in answering, wanted to show progress photos of the trailer with response but having trouble with photobucket which experienced a problem on Sept. 2nd that caused some servers to go down. So photos will have to wait until site back to normal. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Progress LRW Racing*

Thanks for all the positive comments on the race team rig.​
Now, an update with a little tip used to make the trailer sides: yellow file folder cardboard was cut to size & used as pattern to cut styrene. This technique allows easy adjustments & duplication of the other side. 











The tire rack was built & attached. The completed addition will be removed & painted red then permanently reinstalled.










The LRW fits the trailer well & can be towed around the track. It's time to mail for the decals to finish the race team. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yea!! Your PB must be back up!! Man, what a sweet combo!! Looks awesome,RL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Now that's just twice cool!!!!!!

Nice job :dude:


----------



## Super Coupe

That setup looks FANTASTIC!!! Great job on the whole deal. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

I'm watching this...Red Paint...Yeah!!

Bob...tire racks on flatbed trucks towing LRW wheelie trucks are COOL...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

The Willys, a Sltman’s lighted car, had all it’s rust removed, new chrome grille & blower added.










Took awhile, to get the trailer framing painted in the appropriate red colour & installed. The Willys is on the way back to the CL&M shop for LED repairs by the experts since the boss accidentally messed up the wiring. Upon return it will receive a bright orange finish. A Morris short bed P/U was mounted to an Xtraction chassis.










*Contact!! *The shop found this plastic Snoopy doghouse & needing a whimsical project: narrowed it, filled in the three doors, painted Snoopy & mounted it on a grass painted base. The stubby wings are high enough to allow other cars to pass beside it.










Now all we need, Zilla, is a couple of bullet hole decals to finish it. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Tractor and trailer looks great!!! Kinda like that Willys as is, but shiney paint does look good... Looks like ya done some inside grinding on the Morris rear wells to get them tires tucked under...:thumbsup: Also, seems like Bob...over the wall...z had the Red Baron to continue the battle... All cool stuff!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

Looking good!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## alpink

snoopy is in his prime, hell with the Red Baron


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, I hope this works Ray!! I hope the black and silver is enough to stop that pesky light leakage!! SWillys looks good with the scoop n' grill!! Dodge A600 looks great with the trailer done. and Snoopy made me LOL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Where'd ya snife that scoop Ray? Scale AND period correct...gotta love that!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yeah!! That wasn't on there... Looks way better than meatloaf!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm guessing it's from the Hot Wheels Willys series, chrome with a touch of black added to the mouth for depth??? RM


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Now all we need, Zilla, is a couple of bullet hole decals to finish it. ..RL


Roger, Willco and Out...will get decals sent out in a bit. 

I'd say you might need more than a couple of Bullet Holes. 

Rat,tat,tat,tat,tat,tat....tat,tat,tat

Bob...nah, nah, nah you missed me :tongue: ...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Appreciate all the positive comments & suggestions to leave the Willys as is since I have a number of them in shiny painted finishes.

Intended to answer inquires earlier but finally have the time now:

RM, sure did some grinding on the Morris rear wells to get the tires tucked under & the body sides to install the mounting clips, really like the low stance.

Bill, the chrome grille & scoop are from the HW Willys series & thanks RM, for your correct answer that a touch of black was added to the mouth of the scoop for depth.

Sltman, do not worry just get it lighted again really like the head & tail lights.

Thanks Bob appreciate you sending the bullet hole decals, PM if you need the address.

The previous post of the resin LRW with the Trick Truck blown motor in the bed still has the side body exhaust pipes attached since once I acquire an appropriate fuel injected type motor, it will be installed.

Welcome all questions & will answer them as soon as possible. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Bat Halloween*

The shop has a WIP project that seems suitable for Halloween - *BATCYCLE*!!










It started as the Power Ranger motorcyle shown by the rider's red outfit. The rear portion of the cycle was removed, twin silver jet engines installed then re-attached in lower stance for great thrust. Aren't all Batman vehilces jet powered? Cycle was primed then painted flat black. Installed a nose mounted Galting gun & rear grenande launcher which are both controlled by the Bat helmet. Batman figure needs to be painted & caped plus cycle needs further detailing & paint.

Notice the head to the lower left which was *ghoulishly* removed & replaced on Halloween. ..RL
*HAPPY HALLOWEEN - TRICK or TREAT!!!*​


----------



## WesJY

COOL!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Flippin awesome!!!!  (any power ranger decapitation is a good one!!! :lol Excellent use of weapons and propulsion!!! Neat idea RL!!!

So the Willys is still safe and sound there??? I was just wondering today if it got lost in US Customs...


----------



## Omega

That Bat Cycle is awesome. :thumbsup: Good work Alfred. :tongue:

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Pretty cool letting a Power Ranger goes as Batman on Halloween...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Batcycle*

For the collectors, this is an original Power Ranger Motorcycle BEFORE! 










The next photo clearly shows the changes in the rear panels of the Batcycle as compared to the original. The twin plastic jet engines were supplied by a donor HW diecast. This whole project was inspired by the HW diecast Batcycle which looked like it could supply a plastic Batman rider! Surprise the ONLY plastic was the cape & head which was way too small. The cape will be installed later to complete the rider.










Thank you for all the positive comments on the project. Detail painting has started but a lot more work is required to complete the rider. ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Atomic batteries to power, turbines to speed.


----------



## XracerHO

*Dukes Go Dirt Track Racing*

The Dukes had the shop out fit the General Lee to go dirt track racing.










A very badly beaten Ideal General Lee was towed into the shop. It was a big car & fit the u-turn chassis well. Appropriately the General Lee does a lot of u-turns avoiding Roscoe.










The posts, hood & various body panels needed body work. To comply with track rules the following items were added: driver mess, front & rear windshield supports, taillight metal covers plus front & rear crash bars. The graphic were a little worn but it gave the General Lee that used & slightly abused patina from flying through the air with the good old boys.










Bo said “Yeh-Haw”, stomped the gas pedal & headed for R3's dirt track to compete & throw some dirt into the stands. …RL


----------



## alpink

them good ole boys will stop at nothing for a few thrills


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

RL, that's a Sweet General Lee :thumbsup:, and I like that you mounted the body onto a tyco U-Turn chassis, which is one of my favorite chassis for Dirt Track Style Oval Racing 
PS- if you want to slow down the Excessive U-Turn ability of that Chassis, merely mount some good silicones on the wheels. And you can adjust the "drifting" ability- with different compounds of Silicone tires


----------



## WesJY

Yeeeeee Yaaawwwwwww!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Bat Signal*

Thanks for the positive comments on the General Lee & thanks R3 for your suggestions.​
Just thought with all the Batman fans & collectors, a few might be interested in the following transformation of the Maisto spotlight.
(Also posted on the diecast forum.)

BEFORE:










*To Bat Signal *










It was purchased from a local toy show vendor who being a Batman fan made a few for sale.

Hope all enjoyed it & thought like myself, why I didn’t think of doing it!! ...RL


----------



## bobhch

Holey U-Turn Rebel O1 Chargers Batman!

RL it's nice to see others cutting off heads...Buhahahahahahaha

Love the Batmobile jet cycle you are doing up!

Bob... :drunk: off with their heads :freak:...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL... Me and the TM have spent a big chunk of the past two days down in the dungeon cleaning it up for a fire inspection, and I just happened to have that exact searchlight in my dirty little paws this afternoon... You got me thinking now.... Will an LED fit inside of it???? Where did I stick it??? Dang!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that's cool RL!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Flip Nose Chevy*

The shop decided to swap the motor & front clip from the donor Matchbox 57 Chevy to the Tyco 57 Chevy.











The shop's first attempt at a Flip Nose. The Jeweler's saw was employed with very careful cuts, one stroke at a time following the door & hood lines. The plan was to have the motor fit under the hood. The grill does not touch the track when opened & the hinge was left unpainted for easy viewing.











The white firewall behind the engine supports the entire front clip, motor & flip nose so the body can be unclipped as a unit from the chassis.











The underside of the hood over the motor intakes was thinned for clearance thus allowing the nose to fit level to the body when closed. 










This WIP needs sanding & detail painting to firewall, inner fenders, radiator & nose hinge to be finished. The flip nose experiment worked. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job on the flipper RL!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

That is so NICE. Body fit is perfect doesn't even look
like it's cut.You have a lot of patience to cut one stroke
at a time. If I would try that, well you know what would 
have happened. Again very nice :thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## alpink

that is sure beautiful


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW- that's NEET ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


That's some slick engineering!!! RM


----------



## Hittman101

That is Sweet I might have to try that sometime..


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow! 

That's some bitchen brain surgery. Really tight lines. Looks nice and snug. Very impressive!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That is pretty dadgum slick!


----------



## JordanZ870

I am always a fan of the Tilty.
Good show! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

WOWSERS Very cool


----------



## bobhch

Nice flip top RL!!

How many flips does it take to get to the center of a 57 Chevy Tootsie Roll Tootsie Pop?

Bob...1, 2, 3....CRUNCH...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Photo Clarification*

Appreciate all the positive comments on the 57 Chevy.​
The shop crew, not happy with the photos, called the photographer back to take an overhead view since in all the side views the hood graphics did not appear to line up. 











With all the vehicle traffic through the shop, when this old car carrier became available, it was purchased.










The guys are only making sure it is mechanically safe. Next project: what to use to pull it! ..RL


----------



## CJ53

put optimus in front of it... 
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes!! Optimus!! Go 4 gear powered with RRR repop truck wheels/tires!! Sweet!!!

By the way, you beat me to yet another trailer!!! Grrrrrr!!


----------



## XracerHO

*AW JEGS Team Hauler*

When one of the new AW Team hauler (JEGS) came into the shop, it was decided to check it out as a possible tractor for our car carrier.









The new detail paint of the tractor is excellent show by the hoses on the back of the tractor. Anyone notice the cab has a tilt to the left! The guys ground the cab supports, squared it & reattached it.











The team box trailer is larger than other box trailers & has a new rear wheel set with no mud flaps due to the overhang. The chassis of the trailer was removed & the fifth wheel post was moved to the other position providing more clearance between cab & trailer. (NB Note)











The crew did not like the rear guide pin mount protruding beyond the trailer so it was removed. Similarly, the rear tractor guide pin mount was removed & centre portion of mud flaps painted black, just personal preference. The shop salutes AW on the Awesome New Rigs with authentic graphics! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Holidays*

*Willys came home for Christmas *from CL&M with all LED’s working, thanks Joe for the rebuild.










Prime brought the tree & *all he wants for Christmas is a new Team Hauler to pull!* The crew has a new idea for the car carrier tractor in the new year.










So from the One Guy Garage: 










*Have a Happy & Safe Holiday Season One & All!! RL*


----------



## alpink

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## bobhch

:wave: :roll:Merry Christmas:roll: :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> *Have a Happy & Safe Holiday Season One & All!! RL*


Same to you RL from south of the border!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Neon Blaster Cab*

Found the truck for the car carrier, a Tyco Neon Blaster. It had no fifth wheel or any detail parts but the shop enjoys running the yellow Tyco truck so the rebuild started by grafting an Aurora fifth wheel & mud flap section to the rear of the truck. Chrome parts were provided by an unusual donor, a windup truck cab just like an Idea cab but with a large hole in the side for the crank.











The chassis received all the same Tyco HP7 modification as the yellow cab. Since it will also be a test bed HP7 chassis, it will be finished as other parts are acquired.











The new combo works well. Both car carrier & cab are supposed to represent a well used unit. The weathering on the trailer does not show in photos. Notice the trailer rear bottom car ramp swings up to locks in place to load the front top car. No manufacturer’s identification present on the trailer & it was a junk box find.










Tractor is very quick & slides just enough on the sponge tires & handles well pulling the carrier, making it easy to keep the greasy side down!! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I keep looking at that trailer!!! By the way, here's where it came from...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REVELL-FORD...134458748?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item3f20df837c


----------



## ParkRNDL

slotcarman12078 said:


> I keep looking at that trailer!!! By the way, here's where it came from...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/REVELL-FORD...134458748?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item3f20df837c


Hmmmmm wondering... can the original Ford COE in that kit be adapted to fit on a Tjet or somesuch?

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've got a few cabs from a different company to tinker with. I imagine it could be mounted somehow, but I would suggest mounting it to an AFX or Maggy chassis instead of a T jet. That would keep the 5th wheel at a better height. Sadly, all the cabs I have are from fire trucks and the backs are open. 

It might be possible to attach the cab to a semi back assembly, using the tanks for the snap mount. The model RR company Athearn does make a decent Ford cab over straight truck. Whether or not it can be mounted realistically is another matter. It's been on my to do list for a long time. It tears me up seeing all the great conversions that Ray (Xracer) drives out of the shop! He's always 3 or 4 steps ahead of me! :lol: I can tell you that the repop RRR truck wheels and tires are just ever so slightly bigger than to scale HO truck tires. Oh, and they will function well on an Xtraction!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Keep on trucking RL... RM


----------



## SouthLyonBen

I JUST noticed the Kenworth grill on the yellow cab, SUWEEEEET


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks Sltman for identifying the trailer & I'm trying to stay a step ahead. ​
Park, haven’t seen the kit or Ford COE cab, so could not comment on mounting it but looks a little narrow like the Athearn truck cabs, more true HO scale

*More KW Cab * for SLBen:











*KW Mudflaps*:










Next project was suggested by Bill Hall when he said, “ Bob or RL would figure out a way to mount a gun on it! ..RL


----------



## SouthLyonBen

Good choice! You can pretend its a big bad Kenworth W-900 now instead of the Goofy Pete Tyco used, sheesh at least Aurora picked a decent Peterbilt 359


----------



## SouthLyonBen

slotcarman12078 said:


> It might be possible to attach the cab to a semi back assembly, using the tanks for the snap mount.












Like he did with his Convoy inspired truck? Least that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Next project was suggested by Bill Hall when he said, “ Bob or RL would figure out a way to mount a gun on it! ..RL


Can't wait to see what you come up with RL...

Bob......zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Camo Jeep*

*SLBen*, the cab was attached to a semi back assembly, using the tanks for the snap mount. It takes a lot of filing & fine cutting to both cab & back assembly to get the right cab position & fit.


The *Camo Jeep *finally made it north of the border. A quick spray of clear dull coat was applied to the body & black paint to the wipers to represent a military version. Next, rear seat was removed & roll bar moved to the rear & lowered for 50 caliber installation.











The three man crew were assembled from the two examples standing in front of the Jeep. The procedure was length & involved multiple cuts, re-gluing, filing & sanding to accomplish the desired position for each crew member.











This project will receive extensive figure detail painting & numerous accessories for the next posting. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Don't let them guys shoot up the shop!!! The front passenger looks like he's about to shoot a couple holes in the roof!!!  :lol:

Great looking Jeep, RL! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. Better warn that guy on the left! Bad enough he lost an arm... He's about to slip on a banana peel!! :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Time well spent RL, some good stuff...Those guys will look great with a little detailing...RM


----------



## TomH

Nice. check this out


----------



## XracerHO

*Painted Camo Jeep*

Got the crew painted even though it’s hard to differentiate between Khaki drab & Olive drab on the uniforms.











With eveything, olive drab, it's hard to notice the extra ammunition boxes & radio on the dash. Wanted the crew member with the carbine to sit on the seat & to clear the windshield when up, while looking for snipers in the trees.











Got the jerry can & spare on the rear!










This project was a fun representation of a military jeep since it has a modern day camo scheme on a WWII jeep & uniformed infantry crew. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey RL, with era of your Army men uniforms, think about painting a post/split down the center of the windshield, as the older jeeps had a split windshield.....just sayin 
PS- The Jeep and Figures look GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

You always go all out with the little details, Ray. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Kinda sad they don't show so good in the pictures. I wonder if a similarly set up hummer could be done by slicing and dicing the roof off...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool!


----------



## Bill Hall

The paraplegic driver still at his post, how stoic. Your attention to detail is second to none.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The little details make it so much better!!!...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Some good stuff RL...RM


----------



## WesJY

You hit a homerun on this! SWEET ! 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

Bobzilla is so proud he has tears in his eyes.


----------



## XracerHO

*Detailing Finished*

All the positive comments on the Military Jeep are greatly appreciated.​
Thank you, Ralph for the suggestion: the Jeep needed a post down the centre of the window to be appropriate for the Military crew. A post was required both on the inside & outside of the windshield & completed with a careful painting of the entire windshield.











A few more interesting details were added: an anti-decapitation bar to the front bumper, a tool to the side below the driver & a radio whip antenna to the rear. 











Below, a final look at the other side of the completed Jeep project.










The flu delayed the completion of this project but with the return to health, it's time to start a new project. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that came out incredible Ray!! Right down to the wheels, tires and spare!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just how does that anti-decapitation bar work?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

GO ARMY!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: great detailing RL...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Turned out very nice :thumbsup: It reminds me of a mini version of the Giant 1/6th Scale GI Joe Jeep I had as a kid in the early 1960's !


----------



## bobhch

*RL this is a Five Star Jeep all the way...*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Turned out very nice :thumbsup: It reminds me of a mini version of the Giant 1/6th Scale GI Joe Jeep I had as a kid in the early 1960's !


Ralph you are one Lucky SOB to have had that GI Joe Jeep. I always wanted that Jeep but, my parents decided that they would get me a GI Joe all terraine vehicle instead with a radar and push button rear computer that had sayings for each different button....I WANTED THE JEEP.

Hey My parents spoiled me so, I said WOW! And still had fun with it but, Jeeps are Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Lucky!

RL,

This is one Super Cool Jeep Dude!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I just keep looking at all the detail you put into this finished project...WOW!

Love the spare, Jerry Tank, the army dudes, decals, split window and everything else you added to this like the rims and ammo boxes...the list goes on and on.

Bob...3253450 **** is one bad to the bone Jeep!!...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Bob, I was an only child(and sickly as a kid), I was spoiled a little bit by my mom. I had FOUR(original) G.I.Joes when they first came out, and had the Jeep with Trailer and Searchlight on it, but I really wanted the Desert "Rat Patrol" version, as I loved that TV show. BTW- my friend Jeffy had the Space Capsule and Astronaut. 


bobhch said:


> Ralph you are one Lucky SOB to have had that GI Joe Jeep. I always wanted that Jeep but, my parents decided that they would get me a GI Joe all terraine vehicle instead with a radar and push button rear computer that had sayings for each different button....I WANTED THE JEEP.
> 
> Hey My parents spoiled me so, I said WOW! And still had fun with it but, Jeeps are Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Lucky!
> 
> 
> Bob...3253450 **** is one bad to the bone Jeep!!...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Converting Superbird*

Appreciate all the positive comments on the Military Jeep.​
Sorry for the delay in response to inquires, very busy with the snow & non-working snow blower, had to do all the removal manually! 

*Joe,* The iron "T" bar was bolted upright to the front bumper to catch & cut any steel tension wire strung across the road & preventing injuries to jeep occupants.

Just been working on converting Daytona Superbird with HW parts:



















The snow blower not working, had the crew closing the garage & heading south until the heater in the car can be turned off & the air conditioning turned on. ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Maaan RL, that's turning out Fabulous ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good there RL!!! Although they are rare these days, sorry to say I was never a SuperBird fan in the 1:1 world...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Enjoy your vacation Ray!! Don't forget the suntan oil and sunblock!! lol


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

BTW- with the Mopar Conversion above, the final goal is to build the Dodge Coronet/SuperBee- right ? Is that HotWeels Grill from a Plymouth Roadrunner/GTX ? The only reason I ask is, I own a HW '69 Coronet/Superbee, and the Grill is slightly different, but similar.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

OOPS- MY BAD ! ....I got the above Mopar Conversion confused with the Coronet/Superbee conversion build in the "Hi-Performance Connection" thread by Torredcuda.
So please disregard my previous post


----------



## XracerHO

*AMX Modified 12 Hr. Racer*

Back from a good, sunny vacation & trying to catch up on all the paper work & having a hard time getting back into the everyday routine.
Thanks for the positive comments on the Super Bird conversion to a 70 Roadrunner using the plastic chrome from a HW version (Ralph).

Recently just took out an interesting old racer car, cleaned & prepped her then made some laps! 










Hope you don't mind the Modified AMX's race patina resulting from a 12 hr. race on an Aurora Clubman track. The paint & graphics were perfect before the race but wanted to keep that race patina as a reminder of the race!










The T-jet chassis has a Quad armature under the hood to provide plenty of power for the long front straight & plenty of torque for coming out of the corners!










The front spoiler & nostril like holes on the side of the body captured air to keep the armature cool over the 12 hr. Many different cars provided body parts to build the body around the chassis & provide an efficient streamline shape.
Do not race that long even with two drivers changing every two hours, only did it once & that was enough for all participants! Yes, one car did burn up & no we did not win but came close! AMX is still very Fassssst with great handling! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool ram air intakes!!! And do I need to mention the color!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Them sum big tars ya got on the back of thar... Glad to see ya back RL...RM


----------



## tjd241

Nice XR.... Great bash-up there. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome home Ray! After a 12 hour race, I would need a vacation!! :lol: I like the lines on that AMX!! She looks really fast!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

That Superbird nose fits the AMX lines really well.
Never would have thought of that. I like
this one :thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Re: AMX Hybrid- Holy Smokes !  but :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Ford Police Pickup (Tow vehicle)*

Thanks for the positive comments on the Hybrid AMX & will borrow & post the race winning car soon!​
The shop thought these Life-Like plastic trucks would make a great T-jet body but they were so narrow. After looking at this project many times, decide to try mounting the cab. The cab was notched to sit over the chassis & the sides filed very thin to clear the chassis but still a tight fit.











The hard part was the truck bed; it was too small & too narrow! Wanting to keep the fenders; the bed had to be cut & plastic added for width then shorten for wheel well alignment then raised for chassis clearance. Next, using scrap frame pieces, the bed had to be extended & rear wall created to finish it. Should have just constructed a box from scratch & added the fenders!!











The screw mounting posts were installed & bed attached to cab. Tough one T-jet rear tires were installed to give the rear double tire look.











The photos were taken of the unfinished truck to show the construction detail. Going to maintain the Police graphics & colour scheme just have to sand, fill & do a little touch up painting then find a donor with the white tow rig for the rear bed to finish. RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh man, that is One REALLY SWEET looking pickem-up truck :thumbsup:
Even tho it took a lot of work, the results look Fab !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is a good looking truck, I encountered the difficulties you mentioned also, so I just parked mine out back... Don't think they had wide beds back then, before my time...  I'm guessing a box build would be easier/quicker, tub it out for drag truck??? I'll stay tuned for the finished product!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

MASTERFUL dice and splice!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great Ray! That was a lot of work to fit, but well worth the effort! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Ford F100 Dump Truck*

Appreciate the positive comments & will be finishing the Police tow truck once a tow boom can be acquired & will paint the white insert the same colour blue as the cab & new frame flat black.

Always liked the F100 style & having figured out how to fit the previous Life Like truck onto the T-jet chassis, another version was acquired & mounted. The dump box was an easier fit only requiring a sub frame & screw mounting posts in white styrene which will be painted flat black shortly.











The truck came with a small motor (generator) which received a black wash then a scrap tow hitch was attached to truck frame.











Loaded up the dump with roadwork barriers & barrels & off to the work site.










These trucks make a nice pair!










*NB:* These LL trucks have *separate cab & box molds *which are wider than the one-piece molded LL pickup with chrome rear bumper!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one slick Dumper!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm guessing they are being released again??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's sharp Ray!! I like the way you handled the dump bed frame. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I think the reason the big trucks are bigger cab-wise is they are more of a heavy duty truck. I need to do some shopping I guess!! :lol:


----------



## 60chevyjim

great work on the trucks I like the 56 ford trucks...:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ditto what the others have said- that is one slick Dumper ! :thumbsup:
....and the Police Tow Truck will be Sweet too !


----------



## alpink

very, very nice conversions. the trailer could be a compressor for operating jack hammers and such.


----------



## WesJY

COOL TRUCKS!!!

Wes


----------



## Rocket45

Very cool!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty conversions Ray. 

Nicely proportioned models and a great fit. They would be great companions for the Aurora ice cream truck!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great pair of trucks right there! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That fab work had to be a PITA :freak:

As to the double rear wheel look . . . you can spin up the chassis on a 9-volt or power supply with clips and just run a small file down the middle of your tires to get a little groove started . . . in scale it could pull off the look you're after. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Real nice machines RL...*

RL,

The red truck is Old School Truck Cool along with the Police tow truck that is waiting on its tow boom to arrive.

Oh and that Compressor trailer....SWEET DETAIL all hitched up and all!!

Bob...staying away from the TOW AWAY ZONE...zilla


----------



## win43

Great stuff!!! digging that pick-up


----------



## tjd241

The red is really working well on the dumper. Laid out so smooth too. Good choice!!! :wave::wave:


----------



## XracerHO

*Auto Display Hauler*

Appreciate the positive comments & dual tire suggestion on the F100 trucks and working on a stake truck (coming soon).​
After seeing an M2 die cast Dodge COE with auto display trailer containing a car, the shop started an immediate project.

The guys started with a silver plastic Truck N Stuff trailer similar to the red trailer pictured here. These trailers are slightly wider than the AW brand. The substantial amount of material in front was removed from the silver trailer which was under construction.




Modifications are as follows: shorten trailer, side & top viewing windows were opened, side shirts were attached, new single dual wheels assemble fabricated, material over fifth wheel removed & new fifth wheel area fabricated. MEV Dodge Super Bee on display.




Rear trailer door opened & hinged thus providing a loading ramp! Plastic viewing glass temperarily installed for photos.




Not finished yet but happy with the resultant trailer which has similar proportions to the AW trailers.



More filling, sanding, painting plus glass installation & decal application will produce a tribute to the old Auto Display Haulers of the past!! ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

great job it looks really cool


----------



## pshoe64

WOW! Now that's an awesome aquarium. Suitable for Barracudas, as well as Chargers??? Fantastic work and vision!

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

WOW!!! I LIKE IT!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! What a cool idea!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I have a bunch of those Trucks and Stuff trailers I snagged off the bay a few years ago. Mine all have "Trucks and Stuff" pad painted on all 4 sides though. I just recently pulled one out to try to strip it. Some of the lettering is pretty stubborn to get off. It'll have to be a repaint to get used. I just haven't figured out the use yet. What a difference between stock and modified!! :freak:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

pshoe64 said:


> WOW! Now that's an awesome aquarium. Suitable for Barracudas, as well as Chargers??? Fantastic work and vision!
> 
> -Paul


 Paul, that's NOT a Charger in the Trailer, that's a Super Bee, aka Dodge Coronet !


----------



## pshoe64

Dang, and I'm a Dodge Boy and missed that! Ouch!
Guess I'm inna heap a trouble....

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool traveling display... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Chevy Truck*

Appreciate the positive comments on the Auto Display Trailer which is awaiting delivery of aluminum paint for authenticity.​
Behind the shop sat a WWII Chevy military truck which had supplied many parts to other projects. After viewing a photo of a well used version for sale at a car swap meet, it’s build time had come! The cab was shaved to accommodate a T-jet chassis. The bed was shorten to match the wheel base. The spare tire hides the mounting clip.




This view shows the working tailgate (down) & weathered gas tank.




A fabricated windshield & complete driver figure were installed.




Tailgate view.



The truck was painted to show many years of service & abuse. After the photos, a steering wheel & passenger figure were added to the cab. ..RL


----------



## alpink

sweet duece and an eigth


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've been scoping out the military stuff, but haven't tried snagging one yet. That Chevy looks like it's been worked hard RL. The head lights got my attention quick!! :tongue:

Great job fitting the body on there!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

LOOKS GREAT! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

That Military Truck is just COOL ! :thumbsup:
Great job on the Auto Display trailer as well.


----------



## sethndaddy

pshoe64 said:


> Dang, and I'm a Dodge Boy and missed that! Ouch!
> Guess I'm inna heap a trouble....
> 
> -Paul


That's ok, try putting a chevy decal on a matador like I did. :freak:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

sethndaddy said:


> That's ok, try putting a chevy decal on a matador like I did. :freak:


 Whats WRONG with that ?! Even Aurora put a FORD sticker on their Matador for the Euro Market :freak:


----------



## XracerHO

The Auto Display Trailer was modelled after an M2 Dodge diecast set with Dodge COE & Dodge Super Bee in the trailer. So naturally, the MEV Dodge Super Bee was a good choice & more importantly it was slightly narrower than other T-jet bodies.

*Sltman*, the trailer had " Trucks N' Stuff " engraved only on the underside of the trailer but was sold in a plastic bag with a "Boley Truck " label. It was just a little wider than other HO trailers which allowed the MEV car to fit.

After working on these narrow bodies (Ford F100, Chevy Military truck) someone suggested a very narrow project which at first did not seem possible! If you were at the Richfield show, you might have seen it & it will be posted shortly. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


Good looking truck...GO ARMY!!! Cool hidery trick with the spare...A little OD green on the chassis would blend it right in too...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's a cool traveling display... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


what Randy said....cool man!! 

Whoah Baby this is one Heavy Duty Military truck you have.
It looks Way cool also!! Nice work RM...

Bob...You gotta fight, for your right, to Party...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Good Humor 3100 Chevy Version*

Appreciate the suggestion, RM & the paint shop will Olive Drab the chassis on the Military truck.

*Good Humor 3100 Chevy Ice Cream Truck*​
After mounting the narrow Life-Like Scene Master F100 Ford trucks, a challenger to the shop was issued to mount this very narrow vehicle: Good Humor Ice Cream Truck. All the shop staff gathered around it, stating we always wanted to see one on a T-jet chassis but the body was too small!




Many alterations & challenges had to be solved to produce this vehicle & keep all original signs still in tack. This 1953 design was widely used until the early 1960's & became an American icon!




To more accurately depict the Chevy 3100 truck version, an extended valence & running boards were fabricated & installed. Bare metal was installed to the grill & hood strip.




The major body alteration was to add width to the body, a cut was made down the seam on both sides of the freezer box & styrene strips added to each fender section, filed to match fender curves then fenders re-installed. Screw mounting posts were installed.



A train shop is going to supply an N gauge bell for the windshield. Running boards will be painted black & an interior will be fabricated later, after more pressing spring real world projects are done.
*We, all screamed for ice cream!* ..RL​


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Now THAT is Cool !....:thumbsup: ahem, if it wasn't cool, all the Ice Cream would probably melt


----------



## Bill Hall

*Sat*



sethndaddy said:


> That's ok, try putting a chevy decal on a matador like I did. :freak:


Ed, we sentence you to .....

DEATH.....

by ice sicker!

****************

Ray, I love the diversity of your project selections. Always interesting and challenging. Simply Amazing Transformations!


----------



## Hittman101

Very nice job!! Love the Ice Cream truck!!! And the Military truck is Awesome looking!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that's thinking outside the icecream box...!!! Very cool engineering...RM


----------



## alpink

very neat. I have that body and have often contemplated squeezing a slim line in it. 
very creative and great looking custom.
ice sickers for everyone!


----------



## WesJY

VERY COOL!!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

More serious slicing and dicing for the one guy garage!!! She looks great already Ray!! I'll take a dreamsicle please!! :lol:


----------



## XracerHO

*One More for Good Measure*

Thanks for all the kind words on the Good Humor project.​
*NO,* it is not the same Good Humor Truck but a *New one *built on an AW T-jet chassis! The shop had acquired extra original Life-Like bodies for construction & with NOS T-jet chassis scarce around the shop, it was decided to mount one more body on the newer AW chassis!




Proof positive shown below: original LL in front, NOS T-jet version in foreground & AW version in background.



The open door is slightly wider in AW version to accommodate the slightly longer wheel base. Now, double the detailing work to be done but after more ice cream..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL You're on a roll Ray!! I'll take another creamsicle!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

you got grape ice sickers?


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> *We, all screamed for ice cream!* ..RL


RL,

You have an eye for detail Dude...Greeeeeeeeeeeeeat works man!!

The way you turned these Ding-a-Lings into slots is Amazing!!

Bob...all your guys are like JONESING for some ice cream...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*LL Scene Master Dairy Truck*

The Dairy truck, a work-in-progress, arrived & was stretched to match the T-jet wheel base.




The roof with it rearward slope & side camber was tricky to fill.




The trim pieces were added next putty, sanding then matching Sealtest paint scheme.



After the Good Humor truck, the shop needed it’s Dairy Daily. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

Looking GOOD!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some intense work, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

wow!! Udder cola delivery!! That's some amazing chopping and filling!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Wow- that's gonna look GREAT ! :thumbsup: 
And I I'm blown away by the added section to stretch it....that's more work than I would have attempted...Kudos to you for the achievement !


----------



## bobhch

Real Sharp Cut and Paste work on this truck....Woah Baby!!:thumbsup:

Bob...always dig the way you roll...zilla


----------



## VW_Dutchy

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh heck!! For 25 cents, I'll take two!! Very cool customs!! The detail on the newer model RR stuff has gone over the top in the last few years.. And the remodeled good humor is really sweet!! Another way cool custom!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


like the new 3" scale acc. parts..who makes them?:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

There's a number of manufacturers of HO scale train scenery. There are tons of things available, you just have to look for them. I'd start searching on Ebay "HO Scale Train Scenery" and you'll be looking for a long time, and mentally spending thousands!! I regularly run out of space on my watch list, filling it up with stuff I can't afford!


----------



## XracerHO

*Mad Max Interceptor*

Thanks for the positive comments on the Dairy truck. It has been awhile since last post due to many real life interruptions including torrential rains, power outages, script error correction & modem replacement.

*Mad Max Interceptor*​
A friend acquired this ebay resin Interceptor body for me. It was screw mounted onto a AW t-jet chassis!




HW donor motor was de-chromed & re-shaped to match the Mad Max version.



The rear deck will be opened up for the installation of two scratch built large gas tanks to represent the Road Warrior version. This work-in-progress zips around the track while the shop expeditor looks for additional detail for it! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Back in Black!! 

Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078

That kinda looks familiar... Where have I seen it before? :lol:


----------



## Rocket45

Nice!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Jisp

Xracer, the Mad Max black beauty is taking shape nicely. Really, no stable is complete without one. If you intend to pop a few graphics on it and the shop expeditor is found sleeping at his desk, here's some you can print yourself if you do DIY decals. I made these for mine a long while back and was happy with them. If your graphics software allows you to print at a specified resolution, use the resolution in the file name and they should be the right size.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A blower just seems to add the right touch...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks guys for the kind words & the distinctive blower is absolutely necessary! 
Thanks very much *Jisp*, (Michael), for the graphics files especially the headlights. Greatly appreciate your contribution, RL.


----------



## XracerHO

*33 Gulf Willys*

The shop *Only* had to drill the screw mounting holes & a little grinding for pickup shoe clearance to mounted the orange GlasTech Willys onto an AW T-jet. The colour & smooth resin finish is incredible!




Opened up the side & rear windows. 




It has a Mopar power plant with blower! Clear coated the decals, sorry about the glare & reflections in the photo



It sure has a nice low stance & makes a sweet ride! ..RL


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEETT!!!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good RL....I guess ya'll are gonna force me to cut the windows out... ( It does look better) I probably should have with the orginal, but then ya'll wouldn't have much to do... Thanks for posting the pics of this body...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Sweet !*

I LOVE the *Color *! AND, that you OPENED up those Three Windows :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looking good RL....I guess ya'll are gonna force me to cut the windows out... ( It does look better) I probably should have with the orginal, but then ya'll wouldn't have much to do... Thanks for posting the pics of this body...RM


:lol:

It looks Super Cool RL...The fun never stops around this place!!

Bz


----------



## XracerHO

*Auto Transport Car Carrier*

Appreciate all the positive comments on the Willy’s.​
This summer’s activities & many required repairs have taken away from shop time but looking for repair material out back of the shop, I spotted this beat up US-1 Auto Transport Car Carrier. It had NO undercarriage, tires & framing was squashed.

Started by straightening the frame as well as possible & adding landing gear with support then constructed a ramp for entry. The frame still has bends but this gives this old unit some patina.




Blocked off the front end then selected a rear tire & suspension assembly for mounting. A post & screw mounting system similar to the AW transport setup was employed so the rear tire assembly can swivel on the small orange ring from a small super glue tube. Single brass guidepin was added to rear assembly so trailer would follow the tractor around the track.




A little green paint & then loaded the Fresh Cherries diecast cars, hope you like my choice of cars!



Closed the ramp & headed out for delivery. ..RL


----------



## alpink

I like the resurrection.
nice job.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Sweet rebuild there. Like that a whole lot! 

Oh, and by the way, my dremel would love to be introduced to that Pinto and the Gremlin too!!!!!!!

I see visions of Modifieds dancing in my head......maybe a Toby Tobias #17 Pinto, and possibly a #69 Donnie Kreitz Gremlin.....oooohhhh the things my dremel and I could do with those.

Like the T-Bird too, but as far as the Pacer, well I guess it worked in Wayne's World, didn't it?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just be careful which fresh cherries you get. Those shown I believe are 1/87. They also made a 1/64 version too. Looks great Ray!! I really want to make something like that from scratch. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

TeamMadMarsupial said:


> Sweet rebuild there. Like that a whole lot!
> 
> Oh, and by the way, my dremel would love to be introduced to that Pinto and the Gremlin too!!!!!!!
> 
> I see visions of Modifieds dancing in my head......maybe a Toby Tobias #17 Pinto, and possibly a #69 Donnie Kreitz Gremlin.....oooohhhh the things my dremel and I could do with those.
> 
> Like the T-Bird too, but as far as the Pacer, well I guess it worked in Wayne's World, didn't it?


RL,

I dig your cars you are haulin' but, you better keep them away from TeamMadMarsupial.

Wzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,zzzzzzzzzzz...Nooooooooooo!!

Bob...Digging that car trailer Dude!...zilla


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

TeamMadMarsupial said:


> Sweet rebuild there. Like that a whole lot!
> 
> Oh, and by the way, my dremel would love to be introduced to that Pinto and the Gremlin too!!!!!!!
> 
> I see visions of Modifieds dancing in my head......maybe a Toby Tobias #17 Pinto, and possibly a #69 Donnie Kreitz Gremlin.....oooohhhh the things my dremel and I could do with those.
> 
> Like the T-Bird too, but as far as the Pacer, well I guess it worked in Wayne's World, didn't it?


You could always go with a Wayne's World Pacer modified.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Well, come to think of it, Dave Kneisel did run a Pacer bodied #711 Modified. To say it was a thing of beauty......well point blank, would be a bold faced lie!

Of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder?

I guess for the historic value, I would build it, so once again, charge up the Dremel battery!!!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Pacer Modified...


























this is a Resin Cast(maybe started out as the above diecast?) made by BigMike


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


>


Good looking hauler save RL...You heading down south??? RM


----------



## 41-willys

that's is the best a Pacer ever looked:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

41-willys said:


> that's is the best a Pacer ever looked:thumbsup:


I gotta agree with 41W on this one...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Modified Willy’s EXP*

Heading down South with the hammer down with a load of 1/87 Fresh Cherries diecast for those modified builders!! With that GREAT looking Pacer by R3, the trucker better get a move on.


The shop crew had been wrenching on an AFX chassis conversion & decided it would be appropriate to mount this beaten Willy’s body on it.




Chassis conversion from AFX to Magnatraction brush assembly to check performance & a little experimentation.




Notice body side clips combined with nose screw post keep body secured to chassis allowing easy clip off body removal.



This WIP is a good test bed for experimentation & will be spending a lot of time on the track before final finishing. ..RL


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Now thats what I'm talking about!!!!

Sweet looking car. Looks like its sporting a V6 under the hood? Thats neat too! Remember a few years back when Eddie Haenelt actually ran a Troyer with a Buick V6 up NY state way. Got a few picture of and built a replica later.

You all got me contemplating a Pacer build now too???? Know I have pictures stored somewhere on this PC of Kneisels #711 Pacer.

Thanks for posting and remember, most good cars are only one Dremel away from becoming a GREAT Modified.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Willys... Now I'm liking those header cut outs!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Some trick engineering!!!...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

You can never go wrong with Willy. The delicate maggy conversion is nicely executed. Planning to expose the magnets too?


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Great work soldering on the brush spring holders for a shortcut. 

Bill is right about never going wrong with a Willys....Vrooooooooooooooom!!

Bz


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ohhhh, how did I miss this !? Such a Sweet Willys Modified, just lovin it :thumbsup: Lotsa unique touches 








Can't wait to see how you finish her up


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks, for the positive comments. Not going to expose the magnets, the Willy's sits very low & handles very well with good speed. Having Computer trouble & spending alot of time with Microsoft on the phone who seemed to be making it worst. Hope to be back soon! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Tow Vehicle & HW Oval Tracker*

Finally, the crew got around to shortening the Hilltop flatbed & mounted it onto a US-1 Trucking cab using the removed piece to construct the mounting bracket.



Silver paint, black mudflaps, decals & new pin were added to finish ramp truck. Just need to decide on tow company insignia to apply to cab.




Finally up here, the HW plastic oval racer appeared on the pegs & the crew mounted it on an AW Xtraction chassis. The white racing stripe is actually the plastic strip inserted in the center of the body to widen it allowing clearance for the chassis. The hood was shortened to match the wheel base as shown by the missing letters EL in Hot Wheel decal. A front spoiler & exhaust were fabricated.





Then the Oval tracker was loaded up & headed for the track for testing before final detailing. 



The crew then realized all the the work the Hilltop gang did creating their resin version & thought the shop manager should have just ordered one!!


----------



## kiwidave

Very clever build on the dirt racer. I tried a similar build and completely mucked it up! Great work!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jeez Ray!! You're blowing me away with these chops, channels, and widenings!! I thought for sure that white stripe was paint!!! Great job making her fit, and kudos to Randy if he did the same to his resin master. Unreal!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh, and the flat bed is sweet too!!! I wish I could get a few more US1 trucks to play with in my personal H0 arsenal. Some day I hope...


----------



## Bill Hall

Ray = the "Splice-Meister"


----------



## WesJY

COOL COMBO!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Mr Clean....*

When you do a chop/slice job... what is your glue of choice XR ?? I see no tell-tale signs of slobberous gooberous whatsoever!! thx :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Using a "fill in" for a stripe is pretty cool engineering as I see it...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments!​*tjd241* use super glue (CA) & sand insert to match the body contours. On the side cut, support is added to the underside of the joint by super gluing very thin narrow pieces of styrene in places along the seam, sand them paper thin then apply a thin coat of super glue on top of them. The result is a very strong body structure. 
On the dirt racer, if clearance allows, will try & install some interior detail. ..RL


----------



## tjd241

Thanks for the 411 XR. :thumbsup: Wasn't sure if there was a particular brand or style (thick/thin/etc) you prefer for the kind of splice you've done on the HW modified. I use CA myself and have tried tons over the years. Always like to hear a good testimonial. I use CA mostly as a tack-weld and then follow-up with 2 part epoxy. Lately I've been using the Hobbytown house brand of both. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Nomad – Cutlass Chassis Swap*

*Tjd241 *, use the cheap dollar store thin brand of CA (4 small tubes) for joints with accelerant and the thick single tube as filler. To keep the CA from flowing to quickly, use accelerant on the spot first then thin glue. Hope this info helps.

*New Project:*​ 
When the *Sltman* Nomad arrived at the shop, the crew needed a good T-jet chassis & rim package for an Olsmobile so the swap was made & the following great looking green Cutlass 442 was the result.




The Nomad, to our taste needed bigger tires to protrude for the wheel wells, so an Xtraction chassis was installed which required a little filing to accomplish the fit. A wire was soldered to each pickup plate & the other end, doubled up wire soldered together, formed a connection plug to be pushed into each LED contact pipe. Now, the shop has an Xtraction LED Nomad by Sltman.



Joe, hope you approve of the changes! ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

RL, very cool cars and quite the Joint effort :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like keeping the wells full myself, nice...Good looking Olds too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Hot Rod P/U*

While slowing down for the Thanksgiving weekend & browsing the scrap body parts out back of the shop, Red noticed half a Hot Rod, 2 Willy’s fenders, a military vehicle softtop & windshield. He decided to build a Hot Rod P/U.



First, fabricate an appropriate pickup box with tonneau cover then shape & attach the Willy’s fenders. An old pair of exhaust pipes were attached for the modified flat head under the hood. 



Next step was to narrow & fit the softtop & windshield to the body.



The tailgate was framed for the Ford emblem thus finishing this simple old school Hot Rod project. Paint will come later, it's time for turkey diner!

*Happy Canadian Thanksgiving.* ..RL


----------



## kcl

Oh I like that one :thumbsup:
That pick-up bed is really cool.
More patience than I have to make all those 
little pieces.

Kevin


----------



## Bill Hall

Outstanding!


----------



## tjd241

*suWHEET !*

One of my personal favorite platforms.... with RL-TLC. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool rag rodding RL!!! I like trucks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Perfect!!! Top to bottom, nose to tail awesomeness!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Well THAT'S Darn Clever  and Very Well Executed :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

OUTSTANDING!!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

*Restoration on a Charger*

Thanks very much for the positive comments on the previous projects.​
*T-jet Dodger Charger​*
This was a long term project requiring many paint layers to be removed with the sad surprising result that most of the body was missing. The body was acquired from a young racer who had butchered the body & substituted plastic sheet for side panels, a fact not known until the thick paint was removed. Luckily, the front & rear bumpers were available since they were not used for racing.



Finally, getting back to the original t-jet Dodge Charger body, the shop wanted to restore this car but how! The idea to blend two bodies into one came to mind when looking in the bone yard behind the shop.



The larger wheel wells with flares allowed the T-jet body to sit lower & accommodate larger silicone tires. 



Love the new stance & happy to return the car to the track!! ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

lookin pretty cool !!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

RL, that's a nice save for the old War Horse. FYI- I had a similar Butchered Red Charger body, that coulda gone the same route to save as yours, but instead, it became the body I used on my Chappy2 Brass-Chass ! ....but yours looks more respectable :thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83

Very Nice! Looks like it should have been that way by aurora! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like those flares myself...a little bondo work to round off the curves, maybe even extend the rocker panel, some fresh paint, and zoooom on...RM


----------



## LDThomas

Great start! Keep it going...


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Great building inspiration here...*

Charger gone Cool...Yeah!! 

Love your Hot Rod Pickup conversion and Willys too!!

Love to see the How you did it pics you post.
Thank you for taking the time for this photo op.

Bob...where has all my free time gone lately?...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Smith Transport*

Thanks for the positive feedback on the Charger which will receive bondo & sanding during NFL Thanksgiving viewing. Happy Thanksgiving!!
R3, your Charger got my Charger project revived. Agree Bob, where has all my free time gone lately!

Smith Transport

A while ago, a Tyco Tractor painted in orange house paint was found in a gunk box at a Toy show. The discovery of the Smith Trailer at the local hobby shop & further Charger paint striping incited this build.

The shop striped, primed & painted the tractor Smith Transport blue then experimented with ultra bright bare metal foil to restore the rear fifth wheel chrome section which was then gloss clear coated. Please forgive the photographer who forgot to dust before shooting in macro setting, the blue paint is fine.



The trailer needed to be shortened for track road ability but retain the excellent side door detail. The photo shows the amount removed. Then wheels, landing gear & fifth wheel connector had to be repositioned. Next, the silver paint was touched up.



The shop was pleased with the level ride.



It sure makes a pretty transport rig! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking reconditioning on the tractor and trailer!!! Looks factory built!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like it!!! Nice shortening job!! Totally seamless!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm familiar with that trailer... The tires will come off (towards the inside) and RRR repop truck tires will fit the rims. They'll quiet the ride down considerably.


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice work on the trailer shortening and the paint job. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

VERY Nice job on the Big Rig....looks like it came from the Factory that way ! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*HW Plastic Project*

Thanks for the kind words on the Smith Transport Rig. 

Interesting HW Wheels Plastic Project

Using the Diecast HW Mustang in the background as an example, the plastic Chrome HW in the foreground is about to be altered & mounted on a long wheel base four gear chassis.



After striping body, removing interior plastic, changing rear spoiler, cutting off gold engine & filling in the area with plastic, it looks more like a Mustang. The glass was simplified & clip-on mounting blocks were attached to the body.




Primed now & showing where further filler & sanding are required.



This work in progress makes a good base for a Mustang Funny car with a little more work & addition of blower, side exhaust & chute. Hope this project inspires a few more! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Haven't seen that particular model in this neck of the woods... I do like where your heading!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Digging your SMITH TRANSPORT truck cut up!! Nice work on that...Yeah.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wait................now you have pulled a Mustang out of your hat that is a Muscle Machine in the wings. 
Can't wait to see how this one turns out....Screeeeeeeeeeeeatch!!

Bob...burn rubber not your soul...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

Looking good!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## vickers83

VERY Cool! Can`t wait to see that `Stang all done! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

RL, Very Cool Mustang F/C Conversion, can wait to see you run with it :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Zamboni*

The plastic HW body for the previous Mustang drag car was named RIVITED. Appreciate the positive comments & finishing will be in the new year.

Early next morning, the crew started putting up the Christmas decoration. T’is the Season to be Jolly!!

------ HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL !!! -------




----- ZAMBONI -------

While picking up breakfast for the shop at McDonalds, noticed the McDonald’s Zamboni which seemed a very appropriate shop project for this time of year. Built & attached clip mounting brackets for a Tyco 440X2 chassis. The rear ice surfacing unit required may modification for re-installation & to maintain movement.




Decals supplied & some detail painting were applied.




A SURPRISING BONUS occurred when an eraser was cut to fit the ice surfacing unit then lowered on to the track. We had made a very good TRACK CLEANER ZAMBONI as shown by the dirt on the eraser!



The Zamboni is a little larger scale but it is all plastic, runs & cleans well.

TO ALL: HAVE A HAPPY & SAFE HOLIDAY SEASON!! ..RL


----------



## vickers83

Very cool zamboni conversion! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now ain't that slick!!! I could use that to clean the shop floor... Cool engineering!!! Happy Holidays to you and yours RL...RM


----------



## WesJY

VERY COOL!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## chappy2

That is one sweet lookin Zamboni! Nice build for sure.

Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice Zoomboni!!! :lol: Doubling as a track cleaner is a major + too!!! Great find! I don't think our McD's has those down here though.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

RL, that Zamboni is a very neat idea, and turned out to be not only a cool looking conversion, but a practical one too :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

a ZAMBONI ........... holy cow that's SWEET. Wish our Micky D's had those


----------



## win43

oh yeah ...... MUSTANG is KEWL too


----------



## bobhch

McDonald’s Zamboni = E-Bay? Maybe

RL your Zamboni is Way Cool Man!! I dig Your Far Out Build!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Hockey is CL...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Plastic Conversions*

Thanks for the positive comments on the Zamboni.

The shop was hit with a nasty head cold & sinus infection which slowed concentration & production.

MBX Double Decker Bus
After viewing another HT builder Matchbox bus project, it was a must copy & great project for the shop to mount on T-jet chassis with fabricated screw mounting posts. Most of the interior detail is easily kept.



HW Mig Rig
Mig Rig is also a popular plastic conversion on the HT pages. So finding it on the pegs, the project was started with a plan to mount it on a magnatraction chassis. Body size determined that the chassis slide clips were removed & front screw post mounting setup was required.



Wanting to keep the chrome steering wheel & dash but not the interior, lead to a tip that works. Apply Vaseline on the areas where you want the chrome to remain on before stripping the chrome & rinse as soon as the chrome disappears. Check out the white screw post in middle of interior which was covered plus painted black later & the hard to view chrome dash & wheel.


With the Rig’s chopped top, the plan was to shorten the rear bed. The bed shortening was a tricky process which required another cut to add material back to maintain a good ride stance & wheel base.




Comparison photo shows rear bed frame built around chassis. The fender tops were removed & will later be covered with thin styrene. The welding tanks will be striped, painted & install in original position.




The Rig runs well & will be put aside while deciding what will fill the space behind the cab. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Interesting project Ray!! If you're going for a tow truck, That space can be tool box. Cap it and put a light bar on top (maybe on risers so the light bar is just above roof height).

I've got one of those on the bench now, and the game plan is to cut out the section with the inset. Mine is a long way off since I need both hands steady to cut safely with my dremel, and with no strength and limited coordination with my left arm I don't dare yet. My plan is to add a towing boom. I really wish I could un-chop the roof...


----------



## kcl

Very Nice. It looks a lot better shortened.
I like it that way :thumbsup:
By the way what ever happened to that little
yellow modified Willys, just wondering

Kevin


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool carving!!! You got me wanting to try that...RM


----------



## jimkelsey

I love the Zamboni with the eraser. Cool idea. Is the green Zamboni body part of the Hot Wheels series?


----------



## bobhch

nice chopping on that truck and the double decker looks like a fun run!!

Bz


----------



## vickers83

Kool mig-rig! Can`t wait to see the final results! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ditto- Cool Mig-Rig !.... IMHO, your shortened version looks better than the standard Hot Wheels version.


----------



## XracerHO

Appreciate the positive comments on the Mig Rig.

Sltman: the Mig Rig will be left as a Maintenance Vehicle with tool box covering the space behind the cab.

JimK: The Zamboni pic shows it was a McDonald's Toy supporting the Canadian JR. Olympic Hockey team.




kcl: The Willys coupe is a favorite runner & only awaits primer then yellow paint which will have to wait for warmer weather (Polar Vector) for garage booth & the alternate hobby shop spray booth is under renovations.

The shop crew as soon as the weather clears, is heading south for warmer weather & some southern racing! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just make sure to bring that warm southern sunshine back with you!! Freezing my nubs off here, and I'm sure it's even colder there!!


----------



## XracerHO

*Modified Gremlin - Winged Warrior*

This is what the shop is loading up to go racing down south in the warmth : Modified Gremlin - Winged Warrior! Originally a broken Tyco Gremlin, it was narrowed & heavily modified. Then the body was mounted on a magnatraction chassis.



Wing was screw mounted for easy removal for storage & transport.



Rear brass bar setup supported by rear chassis bar & top plate spring clip provides great rigid protection from other competitor's chrome bumper.

The shop crew needs some warm weather & southern racing excitement. Hopefully the weather condition will clear up so we can travel. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang Ray, that looks wicked!!! Have a great trip, make sure the crew uses some sun block, and please bring some warm weather back with you!! Happy motoring!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a bad looking machine!!! Liking that wing and accessories!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## vickers83

I`m likin that gremlin alot! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> This is what the shop is loading up to go racing down south in the warmth : Modified Gremlin - Winged Warrior! Originally a broken Tyco Gremlin, it was narrowed & heavily modified. Then the body was mounted on a magnatraction chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> Wing was screw mounted for easy removal for storage & transport.
> 
> 
> 
> Rear brass bar setup supported by rear chassis bar & top plate spring clip provides great rigid protection from other competitor's chrome bumper.
> 
> The shop crew needs some warm weather & southern racing excitement. Hopefully the weather condition will clear up so we can travel. ..RL


Ray,

Love the way you did this Tyco Gremlin up...WOW!!

The screw on wing is a real neat idea. This looks so Kewl man...Yeah!!

Bob...RL enjoy the warm weather...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Snow Plows*

Enjoyed the warm weather but returned to numerous snow storms then caught a stubborn nasal infection which closed the shop for awhile. Health again & watching the all day snow blizzard through the window deposit a large amount of wet snow on the ground.

So the appropriate build was a new snow plow & service the earlier white cab version for duty tonight. Both trucks are built on the Aurora tractor frame & cab. Once the roads are cleared & the snow stops, the exhaust stacks & company name will be applied to the cabs.




With so much snow fall, this dump truck was pressed into service by installing a salt delivery system & plow mounted to the front end.




The shop checked that all the salting equipment was functioning correctly before the snow plow headed out to clear the roads.



Now, I am gassing up my snow blower to clear the driveway!! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Let the trucks do the driveway!! :lol: I thought you were poing to bring some sunshine back with you... 

Both look great RL. Glad you're home, and feeling better! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

But maaaaannn, I'm kicking my butt for not stocking up on those trucks when 3000 toys was liquidating them. Now the ones that have are more expensive than they were before the sale.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Liking the Gremlin, thows off that Texas Mod look! Cool Stuff!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wowsa  I dunno how I missed that Gremlin Build back a few months ago, but it's Wicked :thumbsup: it's perfect, please come up and race it on LOG Speedway this up-coming season. Speaking of which, please keep those trucks away, I don't want to be reminded of the snow this winter


----------



## WesJY

Man.. I missed the gremlin build too!! AWESOME job on that and trucks too! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great work and looking trucks, but I'm still drawn to that winged warrior myself...RM


----------



## bobhch

The shop checked that all the salting equipment was functioning correctly before the snow plow headed out to clear the roads.

I was expecting a large pile of Salt when I read your comment above. :lol: 

Sweeeet trucks!! love the way the colors are working on both of them. 

Bob...It's sunny here right now with no snow on the ground at all...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Great Lookin' Trucks, let the snow fall you are ready now.


----------



## XracerHO

*WIP Shadow Transformation*

Thanks for postive comments on both the truck & Gremlin modified.

Well the shop has been in turmoil most of the New Year due to cable & telephone line damage, modem replacement plus computer malfunctions. So productivity was slow but TeamMadMarsupial’s Shadow transformation provided inspiration for the following Work In Progress as shown by the sanding dust all over the body.
Everywhere you see a white strip, the body was cut & styrene strips were inserted to modify the body shape.



Project started at the nose where intake ducts were cut on both sides, bent gentle outward to produce flat surface & styrene strips filled saw cuts. Nose was sanded flat. Front wheel well indents were cut, bent back to match body flat sides & styrene filled saw cuts.



Next: the drive was cut out & moved to the left side; rear engine cover removed & styrene sheets were flush mounted to fill open areas. Driver roll bars & cover were fabricated.
Rear body flaps were cut & bent up to match flat top with sheet styrene filling center piece. Rear side panel were extended & rear bumper bar attached for support & rear wing was fabricated. Clear extended side panels plus front small crash bar were fabricated & attached.



The vintage wedge super late model exercise will take a lot of sanding, body filler, more sanding, priming & painting to finish. Other shop projects will take priority since TV sanding time will not be available with the Maple Leaf out of the playoff again!! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa!! It's just a shadow of it's former self!! Awesome mods RL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Another interesting & unique build :thumbsup:


----------



## Sundance

*Late model*

Can wait to see painted up. Great job! =)


----------



## alpink

a classic, for sure


----------



## Hittman101

Wow!!! Xracer that is turning out sweet looking!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> Everywhere you see a white strip, the body was cut & styrene strips were inserted to modify the body shape.


I'd say that was modified!!! Looking good...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Moving the driver over really did the trick...RM


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Looking good, and also looking really familiar too. I believe some of that "Magic Shadow Dust" is still floating around my shop!?! Anxious to see the progress and the finished car. Got three more Late Models started myself, but a few other pressing projects have put them a little behind.


----------



## XracerHO

*Pepsi Can Am Race Team*

The Pepsi Race Team before heading for a test session at Cardinal Speedway stopped into our shop to unload their Porsche 917-10 cars for service. 





The #6 team cars was prepped for the track & sponsor decals applied.



The #7 team car was striped, minor paint touch-up & interior redone.




The #8 team car needed an extensive rebuild & paint work.



Now off to the track for some fast laps & fine tuning! ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like a winning team to me. Nice work. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## vickers83

Awesome team Pepsi Porsches! Aurora should have done them up like that! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Way to go Team Pepsi!!!. Much better than the original version, IMO... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Army Missile*

Finally, some of the shop personnel, the motorcycle enthusiasts, arrived back at the shop ...

A Lindburgh Posche 911 (t-jet chassis) towed the pocket rocket bike & the red knucklehead with two helmeted outriders.




They arrived just in time for a rather unusual project: an Army Missile restoration. It was in pieces & some missing! Originally, it was a Bachmann trailer w/missile (red/White/Yellow) on flat car.

A rear missile fin & the launch ramp under the missile were fabricated.




Trailer was as wide as a single slot lane so the plastic wheels were replaced with narrow matchbox tractor wheels. Axles & guidepin holder were fabricated & installed. Since the trailer was intended to be pulled by a Tyco tractor.




An Army two-tone painted scheme of Olive drab & lighter green was applied. The same scheme will be applied to the tow tractor once a suitable candidate is found.


----------



## bobhch

Missile restoration...........:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Modified...............:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Pepsi......:tongue: lol

Bob...Coke Zero all the way...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool bikes!!! Hope you have 2 command launch keys, that missle could be dangerous!!! Tyco US1 trucks had a missle launcher trailer... You got some OD green??? RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

That white bike and it's trailer are awesome finds, and probably real close to True 1/87 scale ? Where did you find them ?


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments & info.

We had two key for the missile but it's a dud, NO explosives in the shop with a clumsy person like me around!   

R3, the white bike & trailer are Herpa & picked up from a dealer at a Toy Show. The kit comes with a car hitch with a ball which fits into the trailer receiver - neat & it works well!

The red bike was from an RAF airport kit with a rider molded onto the bike so a great deal of carving to remove, restore the bike body, fabricate & chrome the handle bars plus other parts. Too much work to do again! It fits on the trailer too.

The rest of the shop crew are on their way back from fairground racing with their cars in tow. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Many Benefit from One Body*

The shop was closed for a time while a new furnace was installed & required numerous follow up visits to get it right & the shop running again.

When the garage doors opened this futuristic body shell entered & became a donor for many projects!




First, a Dodge Van acquired the two flaired rear fender panels which allowed the body to be lowered! The front fender panels came from spare parts.




Next, the Datsun pickup received the front fender flairs for the rear bed which lowered the body nicely.




Last, to eliminate the extended front wheel wells, the nose was grafted on to the 2000 body making it a GT racer mounted on a magnatraction chassis.



Amazing how many bodies where completed from one unknown plastic body!

From all the Guys at the shop: Happy Canadian Thanksgiving!!! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! That's some extreme patchwork Ray!!! Love the look of the van! :thumbsup:

Oh, and Happy Canadian T'day to you!! Crank up some Rush, fire up the Coleman, fry up some back bacon, and have some beers, eh!! :wave: Beauty!:hat:


----------



## Greg W

WOW, that one guy deserves a pay raise.
Two low riders and a nose transformation, AWSOME


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Fantastic engineering...love them flares, great for tubbing!!! RM


----------



## vickers83

Awesome slice & dice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow!! That's some extreme patchwork Ray!!! Love the look of the van! :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and Happy Canadian T'day to you!! Crank up some Rush, fire up the Coleman, fry up some back bacon, and have some beers, eh!! :wave: Beauty!:hat:


ditto on all above :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Holy Sheets man, that's some mighty creative foresight there- seeing where those body parts might fit, and FIT They DID - AWESOME ! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Memberance Day - Salute*

Thanks for the positive comments on the above projects.

Had a short vacation & trouble accessing Photobucket, some of my photos are missing & uploads do not always appear.

So I hope viewers do not mind the shop posting our Veterans Memorial Day remembrance late.



The old represented by a personnel carrier w/driver & Captain on T-jet chassis. The modern represented by an Abrams on magnatraction chassis.

Let us not forget to honour the veterans pass & present! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Late isn't a problem Ray! Both look awesome!! That Abrams looks wicked!


----------



## GT40

Guys
ANY DAY A GOOD DAY TO HONOR VETERANS.
Thank you my friend to the north
Great work on the pic's too like always your projects rock..


----------



## Hittman101

Awesome!! I just sold three military stuff on ebay. If I don't receive payment soon I will be reselling them..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Killer Captain Canuk!!! That looks cool!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Ugly Duck To Swan*

After viewing a HT build which removed 2 hood headlights from the Tyco Porsche & loving the transformation, the shop finally acquired a suitable vehicle for the attempt.

Two middle headlights were cut out, opening filled, sanded & primed.




Decided to keep the original paint scheme thus only repainted hood, replaced #3 decal & added customary Porsche hood decal then clear coated.




The decision to use a modified Tyco HP-7 chassis lowering the body required a great deal of modification to the clear headlight assemble for pickup clearance.




The rims will be painted yellow & original red stripe touched up shortly! The car really runs great & looks so much better now!! ..RL


----------



## vickers83

Totally changes the look of that porsche! What yellow did you shoot to match the existing color? Thats the way Tyco should have done that car! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea!!! Thanks for shaving, much better!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

10X better!! What the heck was TYCO thinking?? LOL


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> Awesome!! I just sold three military stuff on ebay. If I don't receive payment soon I will be reselling them..


what's yer Ebay name Johnny???
Pete :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments, guys.
With the HP-7 chassis modified p/u's & 440 gear with tires, the Porsche runs well plus considerably lower to the track.

Vicker83, the paint can was Tamiya TS-34 Camel Yellow with fine surface grey Tamiya primer undercoat which helped match the color very well. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

RL,

Great Porsche work man!

WOW!! Tanks for remembering the Veterans with these 2 Sweet Military builds...Woaaaaaaaaaaah Yeah!!

RL your detail and building is spot on. They look GREAT!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Always thankful for what the armed forces do...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Big Rig Repair*

During the Christmas Holidays, a friend brought two Aurora GMC Cabs into the shop for repair.

Removal of the grille, headlight & bumper assembly is tricky & often results in the thin headlight framing shattering into many pieces as illustrated below.



The repairs were delayed when the shop was closed by a flu outbreak. So finally in the new year, the intricate work was completed on the black cab.



Next the green cab was repaired & mounted on its chassis only awaiting delivery of the exhaust stacks.



The owner checking on the shop’s progress arrived in this rig which was washing & polished.



Happy to say all three GMC cabs are on the road again & the shop can return to other project! ..RL


----------



## hojoe

Nice job. They all look great.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I wish O'l Yeller would get a little more excited about these trucks, as I do!!! I guess it's just another wheel to him... Nice saves and good stuff!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice patch job and touch ups! Those look sharp now!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

The first semi I ever drove was a GMC... They weren't luxury trucks, but I liked them just the same.


----------



## vickers83

Outstanding resto jobs on those rigs! Always amazed how you get your paints to match the originals! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

always loved the look of those GMCs. great job getting them back on the road.:wave:


----------



## XracerHO

*AW Ladder Fire Truck*

The shop project was to build an AW Ladder Fire Truck from the following AW Big Rig which was chosen due to the lower panels in front of the trailer wheels!




The first cut is the hardest.




Test fitted the fabricated & painted ladder on to the trailer. The ladder rotates & extends.




Cab paint was stripped, spoiler removed & hole in roof filled. 



Then off to the paint shop! Due to the project length - To Be Continued shortly – in next post. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That dog could probably care less, just another build...but I likes it!!! That's some cool carving/engineering!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I need to show this episode to the boys...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*AW Ladder Fire Truck - Continued*

In the paint shop, the entire cab & trailer were primed in Tamiya Pink Primer before the red paint was applied. This primer enhanced the color & produced the fire engine red on the truck. An AW light bar was attached to the cab.




A fabricated storage box was attached to the front of the trailer to hide the trailer post holes.




Painted AW Ladder Fire Truck awaits design & production of decals to label truck cab & trailer plus outline lower trailer utility boxes in front of the tires.




Owner is struggling to print yellow decals for the Ladder truck currently! This decal design & production will have to be out sourced which will take quite awhile to accomplish thus allowing the paint to cure & shop staff to start other projects. ... RL

PLEASE VIEW MY PREVIOUS POST FOR WORK IN PROGRESS PHOTOS!


----------



## SuperDave321

That is sharp! Red looks great. The light bar is begging for LEDs. :dude:
SD


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking fire truck.Nice slicing and dicing. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Greg W

Sweet looking truck! Fab work is awesome.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh man, that's nice...I'd consider ordering/trying to find some black & gold decals for that...it looks that good...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

now I want to chop one up too, lol.

Great work. how do you get those cuts so clean?????


----------



## vickers83

Yowser! That is one cool firetruck! Awesome job as always! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks guys for the positive comments!

D321 : No, LEDs just trying to show & encourage Autoworld how to use their parts bins to produce a Fire Truck.

RM, yes, would like to find some black & gold decals but not able todate to find a place that will print my design. Do want to finish it properly!

The ladder came from an unnamed fire truck loose in a bin at a Toy shop! Ladder was shortened (both), rebuilt to size, painted, base fabricated & painted - more work than it appears to be! The ladder started the project.

sethdaddy: Cuts were made with two very fine toothed saws plus Jeweller's saw & a lot of patience! ..RL


----------



## pshoe64

Check into some Woodland Scenics or MicroMark dry transfer lettering. Comes in various fonts and sizes in black. white, gold and silver. Lay the letters out on clear decal film, clear coat and use as normal. Should be able to get the effect you are looking for.

-Paul


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for all the positive Comments! Will follow up on both suggestion for lettering by pshoe64 & RM - Thanks guys!

One last look now, until lettering done!



So many projects to finish but with warm weather finally here, out door chores have take over! ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

Fire truck looks great!!!.Now spot laying there needs a little paint to look like a dalmatian.lol. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow Ray!! That fire truck is stellar!! Along with the Woodland Scenics dry transfers, Microscale makes police and fire decals that have ladder trucks, numbers, ect in white, black and gold, along with a a couple different fire dept. symbols. They're on the small side of the HO spectrum, but the door emblems should be just about right. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Blue Flame Coal Co. Truck*

The shop was closed for quite awhile first for a short vacation then bereavement & now household projects.
The shop personnel finally had a little time to acquire this Life-Like Scene Master Coal dump truck for t-jet mounting. 



The critical work was fitting the cab to the AW chassis allowing for front tire, gear & gear plate clearance. A frame was fabricated to attach the dump box & gas tanks hollowed for chassis clip clearance. Next screw posts were installed. 



The unique stock folding dump mechanism allows the dump box to be position in numerous tipping positions. This mechanism was the reason for this build! 



The truck cab will shortly be completed with the installation of the stock dashboard & seat back painted in a light tan color. ..RL


----------



## alpink

that is really cool and a great way to make a stunning come back


----------



## vickers83

Very cool coal truck xracer, Good to see you back in the shop turning out more customs! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sounds like you been covered up too with real world stuff too... Cool coal truck!!! Like the scissors jack myself...Can remember my grandmother getting coal delivered, me throwing coals on the fire, good times...RM


----------



## oneredz

XracerHO said:


> The shop was closed for quite awhile first for a short vacation then bereavement & now household projects.
> The shop personnel finally had a little time to acquire this Life-Like Scene Master Coal dump truck for t-jet mounting.
> 
> http://s290.photobucket.com/user/XraceHO/media/IMG_0267_zps34qxjbrk.jpg.html...
> 
> The truck cab will shortly be completed with the installation of the stock dashboard & seat back painted in a light tan color. ..RL


 Nice build!!

On the seats, do you mean light tan upholstery finished in hide of the Nauga? Or are you using Fine Corinthian Leather?


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking coal truck. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Neat conversion Ray! Glad to see you at it again!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks guys for the positive comments!

Yes, RM, real world stuff still going on & finding little hobby time available. Also, can remember my grandmother getting coal delivered down the coal shoot under her front porch & grandpa complaining about having to shovel out the coal dust from the furnace.

oneredz, using Fine Corinthian Leather, still remember & imitate Ricardo Montalban' Cordoba commercial!  

Really like the Ford F Cab, so watching for the other trucks from the LL Scene Master series at toy & train shows for future slot car.

NB - Should have mentioned you do have to sand some material from both inside surfaces of the cab so it will fit over the chassis! ..RL


----------



## sethndaddy

nice work on the tjet dumptruck, I saw that in the hobby shop but figured it was way to small


----------



## Top Down

Love the coal truck. Perfect!

Just the right stance on the Tjet chassis. Looks right at home there. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*National Oil Tanker*

Shop work schedule has been erratic due to real world commitments which are close to completion. Finally, the shop staying with the Life-Like Scene Masters series set out to mount the National Oil Tanker on an AW Thunder jet chassis.




The Ford cab had the usual thinning of the sides, the required notching of the back panel for gear & chassis clearance plus the cab back section sanded flatter to match chassis wheelbase.



The Tank bed was modified to fit over the chassis & the front wall sanded flatter to accommodate the built in rear wheel wells & match to the chassis wheelbase.




Cab & Tank were mated; front & rear screw mounts were secured.



Just after the photo, yellow mud flaps were installed behind the rear wheels & the Tanker was ready for service. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool engineering to make everything hook up... :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like trucks!!! What's the price per gallon up your way??? RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

the tanker looks good .. I like the 56 ford wrecker they make too.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow RL !....that's a really Sweet Conversion :thumbsup: It Looks Fantastic !


----------



## vaBcHRog

Put a water bar on the back and it would make a great water truck for a dirt track


----------



## Greg W

That Truck would look good on all tracks, my favorite colors.


----------



## Super Coupe

Looking good. Great fab work.
>Tom<


----------



## alpink

nice fabrications. looks like it belongs on any track.
thanx for sharing


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> nice fabrications. looks like it belongs on any track.
> thanx for sharing


WOW!!!
are You Sure, that's "NOT" from an Un-Known Slot Car MFG??? 
(like; Tyco, LL, Aurora, Lionel, Marx, ect..) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vickers83

Awesome Tanker! Another great conversion RL! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Halloween*

Thanks for all the positive comments which are greatly appreciated!

RM - Regular is 100.99 cents per LITRE (4X equals a US. gallon) but premium at 12 cents HIGHER per litre is the worst!! 

60chevy - The wrecker is the hardest conversion since the bed is to small both length & width plus it needs to be raised for chassis clearance!


*Happy Halloween*​
ELWOODS Hot Rod Garage sent over some pumkins to carve with two large posters (Pumpkin & Witch's Head) to put up around the shop to get the guys into the Halloween spirit!!!



The truck is the shops next project, so you are getting a sneak preview!!

Happy Halloween to everybody & lots of candy to all, have fun & stay safe!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Keep on trucking!!! Elwood's just sounds cool!!! that 4 X hurts!!! was $1.85 a gallon around here the other day...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

*the ho wrecking crew .*

60chevy - The wrecker is the hardest conversion since the bed is to small both length & width plus it needs to be raised for chassis clearance!

LOL they are not that hard after you do the first 4 or 5 of them.
I converted and sold more than 50 of them wreckers and I have been
selling them on ebay for several years now . I build them 4 at a time .
its ezr when your doing several at a time , than each one separate .
I use a AW tjet chassis with aurora style duallie truck wheels n tires 
to make them look like a 1 ton wrecker .. it helps if your really good with 
a dremel too . you need to radius the front of the rear wheel wells so the
wheel wells line up ..
these were a set I made special for a customer , so him and his buddies could race them ..


----------



## vaBcHRog

Very nice!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Wreckers & variety of colors, 60Chevy, very nice builds & Thanks for sharing your building technique & photos! 

The 56 Ford is a favorite of mine too! The wrecker was my first conversion of the Scene Master collection.

Wanting to keep the fenders; the bed had to be cut & plastic added for width then shorten for wheel well alignment then raised for chassis clearance. Next, using scrap frame pieces, the bed had to be extended & rear wall created to finish it.








This is what is great about HT sharing ideas & builds! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> This is what is great about HT sharing ideas & builds! ..RL


What he ^^^ said...
Cool trucks 60J and XHO!!! Ya'll make em look good!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*ERTL Bandit II Trailer*

At a Toy show, the shop purchased an ERTL Bandit II trailer in rough condition & without rear doors. The die cast frame & undercarriage was removed. The trailer box was shortened to match the length of a stock AW trailer. Rear doors were fabricated then box repainted silver.



A new plastic frame & undercarriage was fabricated from a damaged trailer to fit the shortened box. 



The box & undercarriage were mated to complete the trailer.




A stock conventional cab was painted silver & a guide pin added under the rear trailer tires.



Movie reference photos show the cab to be a GMC with a taller sleeper & no cab air foil. Until a GMC cab is found, the shop will leave the cab as is & keep the pedal to the metal! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice save!!! Roll on with it!!! RM


----------



## alpink

WOW
nice creation


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice work it looks good to me


----------



## XracerHO

*HW Turbine Time*

The shop really liked the old style truck cab, the build was started. A small rear cab window was opened, back of cab notched to fit over the chassis & front screw mounting post was added. The rear flatbed was fabricated using evergreen plastic in two layers so the bottom layer could be hollowed out & lowered over the chassis' top gear pan. Rear boxes, fenders, license plate holder & screw post were attached to underside of bed. 




Next, the front die cast grill & bumper were attached to the cab. 




The truck, a work in progress, needs the slated bed to be painted wood & stakes for the sides to be found & mounted. Since it runs so well, it will be finished while waiting for paint to curse on other projects. 



For now, it is headed back to ELWOODS Hot Rod Garage with a Christmas decoration for their shop. .. RL


----------



## alpink

I like the tool box behind the rear wheel


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice looking truck.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cooooool engineering!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Christine*

Appreciate the positive comments on the HW Turbine.​
Christine made it up North & body lowered over chassis. On the first test drive, the bulb burnt out, the front tires did not touch the track & the front commutator brush spring strip broken during adjustment!
The Christine curse!!​


First, the bulb contact strips were removed leaving large hole in the chassis from the factory excessive soldering work. The replacement bulb was installed like a flame thrower, drilled holes in chassis, tinned wire ends which were pushed under contacts, wires formed to chassis & super glued to chassis. The large chassis hole was filled with fin guide pin.



Next, the removed bulb contact strip was shaped like a brush spring strip, tinned & soldered to chassis eyelet. Chassis was tuned, black electrical tape applied to the underside of hood.
Christine rides again!! ..RL​


----------



## alpink

very nice recondition and lowering


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sounds like just another day at the office... Cool saving and repair work...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to All*

Santa’s Helper brought his daily driver in for a tune-up so he could continue visiting little children to hear their wishes before Christmas!




Merry Christmas & Happy New Year with Good Health To ALL!​


----------



## old blue

Love the Trans Am! 

For Christine, replace the wheels with Tjet hubs and you may be even happier with your build.

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!
Old Blue


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

What Trans Am..., lol??? Cool pic!!! 
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you likewise...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Bat Mobile (McDonald's Version)*

With the dark skies & long nights, it's the perfect Batman environment! The shop, being a Batman fan, had purchased the McDonald version & wanted to see it run as a slot car.

Trying not to damage vehicle parts made the teardown extremely difficult on a well & multiply connected body & chassis especially the front metal rivet. The easiest way to remove the Bat hubcaps was to carefully cut them off the tires.



Much of the body inner side panels had to be removed to accommodate the 4 gear chassis. The front axle & wheel assemble was reinstalled as a divorced front end. The thin rubber edge of the front tires provided excellent traction. 



New side panels (white) were fabricated, installed & later will be painted to match the body. The Bat hubcaps were thinned, shaped & glued to the rear 4 gear hubs. The shop will fill the front hole for the crude grinder attachment to maintain the car's sleek design. 


This vehicle is surprisingly fast, nibble & intimidating cruising around the track making it very suitable for the BATMAN! ..RL


----------



## alpink

really like what you did shaving the bat off the wheel.
very professional and the car looks balanced.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Zoweeee!!! Holy cutting/slicing Batman!!! Nice wheel work!!! RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

great work it looks cool


----------



## Hittman101

WOW!! That is Sweet!! I need to try and find that one..


----------



## XracerHO

*Faller 4822 Porsche S90*

Thanks for all the postive comments on the Batmobile!The bats on the wheels are coordinated & look very cool going around together when the Batmobile is running!​

*Faller 4822 Porsche S90​*Background:
This S90 body was found in a junk box mounted crudely to a die cast chassis with epoxy screws. Wheel wells had been quickly enlarged but all roof posts where not damaged. The body was removed carefully from the chassis with much difficulty. Upon further inspection the whole rear deck was cracked in multiple places. Liquid cement was applied to the rear of the body then let to set & forgotten.

Consturction:
While looking for some other parts, the body was rediscovered & sanded smooth but a T-jet chassis did not fit the wheel wells so Faller must have had a special short chassis for this body. Since the shop did not own such a chassis & only partial mounting post survived the epoxy, it was determine to mount it to a T-jet chassis as a good runner.

Once an original fast t-jet chassis was found consturction started. The rear mounting post was moved back & rebuilt to match the T-jet chassis dimensions allowing pick up shoe clear in the front. Front post was rebuilt too. 



The fine rear engine vents were lost in the reconstruction gluing & sanding of the rear deck. The rear wheel wells were rounded but the shop does not have more of the blue marbled Faller plastic to fill & reshape the wells properly.



The silver paint was applied to all the chrome to finish the S90.



The Faller name & number were molded under the body but sadly the shop could not do an original restoration.



The small car runs very well now & is a very quick t-jet competitor on the Track. ..RL


----------



## alpink

looks pretty darn good


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sometimes ya just gotta make do with what ya got!!! Way to go bringing her back to life!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Rapid Robert

Nice job. You will be surprised how that body handles on a t jet chassis.I know some racers who used that body.


----------



## XracerHO

*Smith Bros. Box Truck*

The shop staying with the Life-Like Scene Masters series set out to mount the Smith Bros. Box Truck on an AW Thunder jet chassis.

The Ford cab had the usual thinning of the sides, the required notching of the back panel for gear & chassis clearance plus the cab back section sanded flat.




The Box bed was cut to fit over the chassis. The front of box bed was notched for gear & chassis clearance. A frame was fabricated to attach the box & gas tanks hollowed for chassis clip clearance.



Cab & Box were mated; front & rear screw mounts were secured.



Want to find & decal on the box the heads drawing of the Smith Bros. from the old Cough drop box.

As you can see this Ford cab style is a favorite of shop & will build more as we find different truck versions of it! ..RL


----------



## alpink

terrific.
I'll keep an eye for the Smith Brothers decal


----------



## Bill Hall

That cab is SHARP!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool engineering once again!!! You make those old trucks look good...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

nice job on the 56 ford truck !!


----------



## Hittman101

I need to find the batmobile. You did a great job converting it..


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks guys for the positive comments on the build & Alpink appreciate your watching for the decal.
Next time, I will clean the shop dust off the project (truck) before taking the photos! The truck has a clean finish & the dust is NOT intentional patina! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Truck Driving School*

A recent find at a train show which could not be resisted. The trailer although in rough shape seemed appropriate for a Truck Driving School! It represents the areas around the shop in the province of Ontario: London, Windsor, Sarnia, Chatham & Niagara On The Lake. 



The shop quickly added an attaching post for the fifth wheel connection, spacers to the trailer rear wheel assembly to level it with the tractor & a guide pin under the trailer rear wheels.
Since the shop had not seen such a trailer before, it was a nice surprise & has become a great conversation piece as it cruises around the track! ..RL


----------



## alpink

X, that is perfect.
it really has the right amount of wear and tear to appear genuine.
folks strive to accomplish that and you happened upon it. 
great find.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool find RL, she's got a few more years left in her...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice find.
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

*AW Chrome Vega WIP*

An AW Chrome Vega rolled into the shop, immediately it was decided to de-chrome it & try a few new methods in the process.

*De-Chrome Method*:​The front bumper was removed. Headlights & front grille were smeared with Vaseline (white petroleum jelly) to maintain the chrome during process as you can see it worked pretty well.



The rear bumper was cut from the body to maintain the chrome & shown with poster putty holding it in place for photo. Vaseline was also smeared over the rear tailights & license plate to save the chrome detail.




Once the chrome was removed, the shop noticed how close the rear wheel well was to the tire only on the right side of the car!




Being fussy, the shop removed the wheel well, filled, sanded & reinstalled it!



This work In progress (WIP) sure looks much better NOW & will be finished as a street sleeper once a color is decided! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wow, that gives the boys some inspiration!!! RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wow, that gives the boys some inspiration!!! RM


are these warped castings/misalignment in AW Bodies...
"Common", or inherent to certain releases (bodies & Release #'s)???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Bubba123, it is a misalignment in AW body mold & only occurring on the right rear at least on the chrome & flamed versions, not sure about other releases. The right rear tire does not contact the body but the tire not being centered in the wheel well is obvious. ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

XracerHO said:


> Bubba123, it is a misalignment in AW body mold & only occurring on the right rear at least on the chrome & flamed versions, not sure about other releases. The right rear tire does not contact the body but the tire not being centered in the wheel well is obvious. ..RL


You Did a Fantastic Fix-It :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog

Maybe onside was made for a TJET and the other for the Johnny Lightning


----------



## XracerHO

*WIP Ford P/U Scene Masters series*

The shop always wanted to mount one of these Ford P/U from Life-Like Scene Masters series.




The issue as you can see was the intrusion of the step side into the rear bed making it to narrow for the chassis.




Well the bed was removed, cut apart, widen, new tailgate fabricated & installed, corners reinforced and finally attached to cab. Excuse the sanding dust & change of vehicle to a green P/U & ignore the poster putty which is temporarily holding the bed cover in place.



Notice the new fabricated cover for the bed with stretch groves! It will be painted tan later once sanding & cleaned up finished.




The rear tailgate will be cleared up, detailed then painted before grille and bumpers are attached then posted again later. 



Thinking of making this Last Man Standing TV show version. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool thinking outside the box...Seems I ground up one of those on the inside, never thought about cutting/widening the bed...doh!!! RM


----------



## alpink

very nice innovation.
I have considered incorporating gas cans to widen the body there.
looks like a winner


----------



## Bubba 123

where can one, obtain Life-Like Scenic series things???
I'm sure it's more with their Model Rail-Road items..???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Sorry it took awhile to respond Bubba 123, out of town for awhile, LL Scenic series is a very old series & pick them up at Toy or Train shows since they were HO train accessories. Ebay probably the best place under HO train accessories, good luck, I am still looking for the cement truck. ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

XracerHO said:


> Sorry it took awhile to respond Bubba 123, out of town for awhile, LL Scenic series is a very old series & pick them up at Toy or Train shows since they were HO train accessories. Ebay probably the best place under HO train accessories, good luck, I am still looking for the cement truck. ..RL


here is one of the cement trucks on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lindberg-Mi...ement-Mixer-/371585252747?hash=item568434fd8b


----------



## Bubba 123

XracerHO said:


> Sorry it took awhile to respond Bubba 123, out of town for awhile, LL Scenic series is a very old series & pick them up at Toy or Train shows since they were HO train accessories. Ebay probably the best place under HO train accessories, good luck, I am still looking for the cement truck. ..RL


TY!!
never in a hurry... got NOTHING but Time... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## XracerHO

*RV Cabover*

For summer, the shop in preparation built this Cabover version from a Mini Lindy Ford cab, die cast plastic camper back (can't remember manufacturer) on an AW T-jet chassis. Due to a missing side step, a new white one was fabricated on the right side.




The rear camper had extensive interior panels removed & used to enclose the bottom area behind the rear wheel & open area to the rear of cab. The camper interior windows were separated & reinstalled for better fit & coverage. The cab & rear bed were installed separately with screw mounting posts then glued together. The steering wheel & dash were installed in the cab. With no grille, a later model Ford die cast grille was fitted to the cab & needs the additon of bare metal chrome foil.



The shop is now researching RV overall & detail color to decide what to paint it but for now it will stay yellow.



The cabover RV runs well & camper bed may receive some interior additions & detailing in the future. ..RL


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Oh, yeah!... I'm likin' this, RL...

John
.


----------



## Hittman101

Wow!! where did you find it??


----------



## alpink

hey Randy !!!!
it is yellow

great job!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Heck yea, leave it yellow...paint the running boards silver or black, a little detailing, call it done...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Heck yea, leave it yellow...paint the running boards silver or black, a little detailing, call it done...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


I've had GOOD luck, using a black paint pen & then Testers;"Argent Chrome"
by brush.. it does great on worn T-Jet skinny rims, bumpers ect...
@ worse, it will look like brushed stainless....

get some business cardstock for an interior (printer/photo...)
the rest, just makes Me DROOL!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool camper


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for all the advice & will leave the camper yellow with detailing as advised since the yellow of cab & camper match plus salvaged camper material was used to finish the vehicle. Really like the idea of printing the interior. Thanks, guys! RL.


----------



## XracerHO

*Emergency Rescue Vehicle*

A Mini Lindy Pickup cab was found out back of the shop & with a rescue box of the same (unknown) Manufacturer as the cabover camper, the next project started. The Chevy cab was mounted to the AW T-jet chassis by a front screw post.



With the rear of the cab notched out for gear clearance, a support brace under the rear window was added for strength.



The Rescue box was installed with a rear screw mounting post then a front wall was fabricated for the box which was attached to the back of the cab.




The rear doors of the rescue box have to be further detailed. The red lights on top of the box do NOT light or flash since the shop does not have an electrical engineer like slotcarman! 



The Chevy Emergency Rescue vehicle runs well & has taken its position at the racetrack. ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice looking rescue vehicle.
>Tom<


----------



## Bubba 123

Super Coupe said:


> Nice looking rescue vehicle.
> >Tom<


"SUPER-DUPPER"!!!! :grin2:

Bubba :smile2:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool ambulance!!! Love that 71/72 Chevy body...RM


----------



## TomH

:thumbsup:cool rig to take drivers to the infield care center


----------



## XracerHO

*White Mini Lindy P/U*

Another Mini Lindy P/U cab in white being mounted to AW T-jet chassis by a front screw post behind the grille.





This view shows gear clearance of the cab & trial fit of the pickup bed.






This overhead view shows the amount of material removed from the inside of the bed to clear the chassis & spring clip plus the rear mounting screw post. The two pieces in the foreground were removed from the bed to shorten it to match the wheelbase.





Side view shows bed attached to the cab, the truck stance & again the pieces removed to shorten the bed.





This project was a challenge to fit a very small thick body over a T-jet chassis. A tonneau cover will be fabricated & installed over the pickup bed. A wind shield needs to be acquired then installed plus detailing to finish this truck.
It's time for the shop to work on car! ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

the mini lindy chevy pickup truck looks real good !!
I like the mini lindy 68 chevy van 
it is a ez one to do and it looks great .
the mini lindy , about a 66 corvette fastback works well too


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Still one of my favorite trucks!!! I like the way you carve also!!! Thanks for the pics, taking notes...RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

Looks sweet


----------



## XracerHO

*GMC Push Truck*

Thanks for the positive comments on the P/U & Mini Lindy suggestions.​
The shop has always wanted a push truck for their small test track to push cars back into the slot or to where they can be removed & repaired. A Matchbox die cast tow truck donated it's plastic front bumper assembly to the P/U & changed the grille brand to a GMC - still a Chevy by any other name! Forgot the tailgate has the Chevrolet letters which will give this work truck a little patina!!




The tonneau cover was fabricated, installed & will be painted probably the same color as the front bumper.



Some say Chevy & some say GMC, this truck states both and has already performed well as a push truck! ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

i like the push bumper , 
my real truck that i put together 
is a 93 GMC with a chevy grill and a old chevy 454
to make towing with it ezr than the V6 .


----------



## XracerHO

*Tyco Mustang Funny Car*

The shop has been performing more restorations recently. As shown by the current project, Tyco Mustang Funny Car, which was stripped of it's well beaten original black & chrome paint scheme from years of racing. The original chassis was cleaned, oiled & tuned for future retro drag racing.




Back from the paint shop, the Tamiya Italian Red color really comes alive over the pink primer. Once completely dry, the body side panels will be taped off following the body lines for a second color then the car will be detailed & decaled. 



One nice feature of this body style is that it also fits a 440-X2 chassis for more GO power on the drag strip! The complimentary Tyco Camaro Funny car could provide a great rival in the other lane! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool project RL!!! Can't wait to see the Camaro... In the meantime, I'm still eyeballing that Chevy truck...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Mustang Fastback*

As Mustang Funny car's paint was setting, Red pulled into the shop with a small Mustang Fastback body on a trailer from the Railway Repair Center where it was being thrown out.



The only markings on this body's undercarriage was Mustang, 4 & Japan.




The guys compared it to a Mini Lindy Mustang which was much bigger! The body size is comparable to a Nu-Aurora Mustang. The shop did not recognize the manufacturer of the small plastic model.




The body just fit over a Dash chassis & matched the short wheel base. Screw posts front & back were fabricated & installed. The body detail was not very distinctive so the original desired color of dark green paint was changed to a lighter color of blue to show the detail.



Missing were the front grille, front & rear bumpers; so the die cast pegs will be searched for suitable replacement parts. This rear view shows how delicate the detail appears.



The Mustang Fastback runs very well! The shop wonders if any more models of this type exist! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Bullitt Mustang*

After viewing the movie Bullitt on the weekend, the shop striped the Blue FASTBACK MUSTANG, reprimed it then painted it Dark Green! The windows were tinted a dark smoke.




The shop could not picture the Mustang in any other color but dark Bullitt green. Hope everyone approves!



Now, to find a chrome grille & bumpers plus appropriate rims!



Would be nice to find a Dodge Charger! ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

I like the green color


----------



## GT40

One of the best move car of all time
The Charger was so cool for a big car.
Cant wait to see the finished car..........

GT40


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yep, one of the best chase scenes ever... Cool project in any color!!! Good luck matching up the missing pieces...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Mustang - Finish*

RM, you were right it took a long time to find the missing pieces for the front & rear areas of the Mustang. The shop finally settled on the diecast M2 1965 Mustang. The taillights are bare metal with painted red lenses. The rear bumper was reduced in two sections, put together then covered in bright chrome bare metal & installed.




The front bumper received the same reduction technique as the rear bumper. The headlights with chrome bezels where extracted from the donor, a labor intensive job then glued in place. Similarly, the grille was extracted & glued in place.



The Mustang is finished & time for a modified build. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool extraction work!!! Sometimes it just takes time, and a lot of creativity... Nice save/resto...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Tyco Camaro Funny Car*

RM, you may have to wait awhile for the Camaro project. The photos below shows the result after stripping the paint, a charred body from heat & flame covered under many coats of paint! Some major cleaning & body work before this project will be ready for paint & the track.




Damage only discovered after paint removal shown by windshield frame, curled rocker panels & black charred areas.




Another Mustang Tyco Funny car was discovered under paint & decided to reduce it to a street configuration for duty as a tow vehicle for the red Mustang Funny car.




Some work in progress (WIP) projects just to show that the shop has been busy in this hot humid summer. An opportunity for large acquisition has resulted in the shop being overrun with restoration & completion work which will be posted as projects develop. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That Camaro must have been turning some hot laps!!!...Not so sure I wouldn't just park it...lol... The Mustang looks workable...think I would just either fill or shave the rocker trim...Keep us posted...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Camaro Funny Car*

Thinking of just parking the Camaro outback of the garage but decided to experiment, nothing to loose! Filled headlight openings, shorten headlight bezels, added front spoiler & closed in areas under grille & front valance. 



More grafting, filling & pink priming to see what needed to be done!



Getting tired of body work, so acquired a new yellow & black checkered Camaro for racing! 




A little chassis tweaking & shortening of the front axle will allow the shop to go racing!



The rocker trim on other Mustang as advised will either be filled or shaved! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I stand corrected...looks like it was worth saving... Like the added spoiler up front. The roof look melted in the picture when I saw it... and where does one acquire this pink primer??? Congrats on going racing!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Willy's Restoration*

RM, you were right the roof & windshield area was melted & Camaro body was not worth saving but it was an exercise to develop techniques in restoring a body with many different types of damage. A body crack was reinforced under the hood to the windshield to create a solid race car.

The pink primer is Tamiya Fine Surface primer ordered by the local hobby shop. It enhances any red or yellow base coat applied over it. 


*Willy's Restoration*​

Cannot resist saving a Willy's T-jet which was another victim of a previous owner's mishap with heat or flame! The rear was curled up & both screw posts were gone but the original paint scheme was still in good shape! The lower rear panel & new posts were added after damage material removed.




The front corners were deformed & yellow material added and contoured to the body.




The side view shows the lumpy rear deck but the original paint scheme disguises it well. The new extended rear end gives the car the style of a business man's coupe. 



The additions to the body will be painted yellow & blended to the body thus providing the shop with another great runner with the hint of originality! ..RL


----------



## alpink

pretty clean grafts.
always like to see someone save any Willys.
notice that this one, an XLerator, has no license plate nor did it have a push bar/bumper before the back was destroyed.
yellow is the most common color of these XLerator Willys


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments on the restorations & advice which was greatly appreciated. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that it has that business coupe look, swap the wheels out, lower the body, time to get down to business!!! Thanks for saving...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Tyco Chevelle*

In the recent package deal for a number of bodies which were all stripped of paint, this body caught my eye! Recognize it, after the correct chassis was installed?




Hood glue was sanded off & the paint shop reproduced the original two tone paint job. 



The Tyco Pro Allison #12 Chevelle Laguna Coco-Cola body was primed in pink, painted gold, cleared coated in gloss, taped then the sides were painted red using Tamiya products. Sadly the windshield was not in the package & rear wheel wells were enlarged.




The finish is probably brighter than the original colors due to the pink undercoat & clear gloss coat.



Since it was an easier job to tape for the red than the gold, the shop was advised when using gold or silver paint to clear coat before taping to prevent the tape from removing the colors upon removal. Now to find & purchase the appropriate numbers & Coca-Cola decals to complete the restoration!
Hope you like the outcome as much as we do at the shop. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice save!!! You would have thought Tyco would have made more variations/color schemes using that body... RM


----------



## XracerHO

*AFX Camaro*

Acquired this Camaro, noticed the exhaust pipes & cleaned off the back paint to expose the copper color.




It was put on the rotisserie for further investigation & discovered the interesting way the exhaust pipes had been soldered to a weight frame which was hooked over the chassis side mounting tabs. A soldering repair was made to brush spring strip to complete electrical contact. 



This vehicle had seem many hours of track time, so a complete rebuilt of the chassis & motor was started & body was sent off to the paint shop. 

Build to be continued... ..RL

PS Happy Belated Thanksgiving & Columbus Day!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Somebody had been doing some creative thinking!!! Like those black wheels...RM


----------



## Acki

I know you do a very good job on restoring historical race cars in your garage.
With the restored chassis, black rims and copper exhaust the car already had a great appearance. Car guys these days tend to keep the car original. The paint job on the Camero looked to me very authentic and intriguing. > Now I am curious to see what you come up with. Acki


----------



## XracerHO

*Camaro Cont'd*

Upon researching for the Chevelle Laguna paint job, a photo of the Coco-Cola Camaro appeared! The shop could not resist doing it especially how the paint scheme complimented the exhaust pipes.




The Tamiya tape really leaves a sharp line. It followed the little ends of the rear spoiler plus kept the grille & front spoiler gold. 




The pair together! After the photo, the shop did discover the dark windshield for the Laguna.



Now two sets of decals will be ordered to complete both #12 cars! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

These are looking two, too good!!!
Congrats on finding the glass... Like the way you finished off the rear of the Camaro...RM


----------



## alpink

very nice pair.
hope you find some good decals


----------



## XracerHO

*Tyco Petty Road Runner*

Now to restore the other car from the NASCAR Grand National (Petty vs Allison) Raceset to complete the pair. 




First finding & building the correct long Tyco Pro chassis.




Then to the paint shop shop for detailed taping & painting! Switched to the Tyco Pro chassis with the chrome rims for photos.




Now decals have to be found, purchased & applied.



Should have reduced the lighting during photograph to eliminate the glare & light relection on the body surfaces. The windshield & front grille were not with the car. The shop felt lucky to acquire both cars & happy with the restorations! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now restoring the high end cars!!! Looking good... RM


----------



## Acki

Looking very promising. Can´t wait to see the cars with the decals on. Should make some great racecars! :nerd: Acki


----------



## XracerHO

*Tyco #22 Motta Marlboro Alfa Romeo*

Shop was very happy to find the Petty vs Allison cars in the purchased bag of stripped bodies. With the rarity of these original cars & not in the shop's collection, restoring them was the thing to do. They will make great display cars once decals are found or made which could take awhile! 

Speaking of high end vehicles, the following Tyco Motta Alfa Romeo was *not* when purchased by the shop for racing many, many years ago. It will *not* be restored (rear wing or front wing to original position) since it is still a very fast & effective race machine!




The Ferrari was the other part of the racing team. Notice the lowered reversed front wing & new rear wing position plus rear wheel rims filled by white boot tires. The red colour on top of body was removed for easier viewing at speed since too many other red ones were competing at the same time.



These very fast & good handling race cars are still kept race prepared. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Streamlined Beer Tractor Trailer Circa 1947 RESIN*

The Special Edition Sylvan Truck is a hollow cast polyurethane resin kit with rubber tires, decals & etched stainless detail (bumpers & cab peddles plus steering wheel). A friend gave the shop the kit.

*History​*After prohibition it was illegal to advertise alcoholic beverages in Canada so many brewers and distillers had streamlined trucks to deliver their products. This truck was the last in a series of different streamlined designs built by the White Motor Company of Cleveland Ohio for John Labatt Brewing Company of London Ontario. Labatt's owned 10 of this model which they operated until the mid 1950's at which time advertising laws changed & larger more conventional trucks replaced them. Labatt's after a longtime using a salvageable trailer & two White tractors had a completely restored truck in 2007.

*Build​*
The shops project was just as daunting & since this was a RESIN thought it would be good to share the shops experience! 
First a bath with a toothbrush coated with Dawn soap then WARM water rinse & toothbrush with Vim (mild abrasive soap) then final WARM (stress by Sylvan) rinse. This worked very well for later painting. Not much flash to remove & only minor seam sanding required. This is a beautifully detailed kit.




Being a streamliner the rear wheel wells of the tractor were skirted thus what chassis & wheels due to the narrow & shallow body. Also, ride high was important to keep the trailer level. Thus all chassis fit & rebuilding rear trailer wheels & suspension will have to be done, finished & test run be for assembly or paint!



The Truck will be painted in Labatt's Red & Gold colors of the day! To be continued (shortly) ... ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool looking rig!!! Thanks for the play by play...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Labatt Streamliner continued*

*Cab Preparation​*
After many attempts an AFX chassis with side clips & all other side protrusions removed was chosen for its shallow depth. Retaining front hole allowed for screw post mounting to interior floor (see Tan bucket seats through window. A small rear frame similar to four gear chassis was fabricated. Similarly many tire & rim combinations were attempted to fit under the rear skirts with only a narrow die cast set after drilling for axles was fitted. The cab was a challenge to get appropriate ride height.

After many taping & spraying session the project is back from the paint shop: Tamiya pink primer, red, gloss clear coat then decals installed & gloss clear coated again.



So small was the gold decal "John Labatt Limited Brewers London 1847" on the side doors, it does not appear in reduced photos.

*Trailer Preparation​*
The rear suspension & wheels were fabricated from Herpa trailer & adjusted to produce a level ride height when attached to cab. All kit axles, rims & tires were not used.
The under carriage, landing gear (standing on, in photo) & suspension were painted in semi-gloss black as per kit instructions. 



*Rear & Front View​*
Please excuse the light glare, on the trailer, the gold/black outlined decals reads "Labatt’s Brewers London Canada Est. 1847".




Ride height photos to be continued... ..RL


----------



## alpink

wow, unique build.
lot of fabrication required there.
thanx for sharing


----------



## XracerHO

*Labatt's Streamliner*

Thanks for the kind words which are greatly appreciated.

Belated Happy Thanksgiving!​
Got the level ride stance, I wanted! It's not the fastest truck on the track but runs well.



This project is far from finished since a lot of cabin photo etched detail to paint & install, bare metal chrome for the front grille, paint many lights (tail, marker & head), paint all hinges, paint rims & install bumpers. These articles will have to wait since the Christmas honey do list is long & needs attention.
Sorry for being so verbose but hope you like the Streamliner! After seeing the restored one, the shop had to build it & will fully detail it. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The shop is doing good!!! That's a nice looking set up, love the body lines, takes ya back in time!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Late Xmas Gifts 2016*

Three of Santa's helpers dropped by the shop to load the Corvette with a few last minute gifts for quick delivery to Santa for Christmas eve!



*Happy Holidays to All from the shop!​*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Merry Christmas to you and the helpers!! I believe the helpers made it a lot merrier!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Corvette Delivery*

Put the Corvette on the rotisserie to show you that it had a speedy quiet chassis under the Mini-Lindy body!



Put a rear deck with gift & dash board in the body! Shop always like this Corvette version. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Vette!!! Also noticed the gift package... Still like the helpers!!! You need to hire them full time!!! Keep em coming!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*HW Big Rig*

After watching a TV show on custom BIG Rigs, a simply custom Big Rig was built from a plastic HW version which already had a chopped top. The engine was modified to fit & rear of cab notched to fit on a regular Aurora rig platform. A new large bumper was fabicated & installed.





It was mounted on a slotless chassis with guide pin added & front steering wheel gear glued straight for use on a slotted track. All my vehicles are displayed on the silver platform which has holes for the guidepin thus showing proper track stance without removing the guidepins. 



Really like the slotless chassis for the rig conversion due to the fact when off the power the rig slows gradually to a stop like the real ones. Keep the shine side up! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is a big rig!!! Nice fab work on the bumper...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*HW Track Stars Convoy Customs*

The Semi Tractor & Trailer came from the HW Track Stars Convoy Customs series. The plastic trailer (below) made an easy conversation increasing semi trailer inventory.

Installed a new connection post for fifth wheel & rear axle & wheel assembly.




The shop keeps raiding the diecast pegs & displays at toy shows for plastic vehicles for slot car conversions. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Keep on raiding!!! Good conversions...RM


----------



## alpink

cool that you had a cab/tractor with the same color scheme


----------



## XracerHO

*Lz Shop Chevy Pickup*

The Lz fabrication shop built a version of the Mini-Lindy Chevy Pickup which the shop wanted to share. It was mounted on a magnatraction chassis with side mounting clips removed.




The rear body bed was shortened to match the wheel base & material was removed on the lower inside panels for clearance. Bed supports were installed.




A screw mounting post was installed under the hood & chassis was drilled & counter sunk for screw.




Body was painted, decals made & installed.



Tan tonneau to be fabricated & installed plus front grille installation. Hope you, HT members, enjoyed this interesting version being shared. ..RL


----------



## alpink

nice shortbed you made there


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yes sir, I like it!!! One of my favorite year models...
Had a 1:1 71 for over 30 years...
Like the way you adapted it to an AFX chassis...will show this to the boys...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Mini- Lindy Chevy Pickup*

Thought you would like it, RM & enjoy another photo of the earlier mounting of the body on a T-jet LWB chassis which required more grinding of the inner side panels for chassis clip clearance. 



Still needs paint to body & tonneau but weather has limited paint shop activity! Would like to do more of the above pickups but the body is becoming hard to find. The shop is working on an earlier (47) Chevy pickup creation. If it works, will post soon! ..RL


----------



## jimkelsey

I like the car hauler! Where can a guy acquire one?


----------



## alpink

XracerHO, I have a few trucks like that.
maybe you could do the shortening of the body and maybe Randy will agree to cast some up?
I will gladly donate a good Mini-Lindy Chevy pick up to this cause.


----------



## jimkelsey

I would be happy to assist in this project and any way the Al is proposing.


----------



## XracerHO

North of the border, we had a public holiday called Family Day so I am just getting back to checking on HT posts.

JK - Jerry & Dan's tilt bed is the rear of a Boley truck (HO train accessory) with modified runner & stock pinned rear tilt. (The Boley slider & frame were shortened to fit the tractor frame & height to the ground). The fifth wheel was removed from the Aurora Cab over frame. 

JK & Al - "...will show this to the boys.", which means RM's shop will be building the Chevy P/U. So JK & Al be patient & once revealed by the Hilltop shop ask RM to mold it. 

Hope this answers your questions & was not to long an explanation. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Mercury Stockers*

The shop have been busy experimenting & refining their rebuilding, fabrication, filling & sanding techniques on two very damaged Mercury Stockers. A real challenge with many original pieces missing when acquired. 

Multiple pieces were fabricated: posts, numerous roof sections & rear pillars to restore the crushed roof.



This Mercury needed posts rebuild, wheel wells replaced & flared.



Practice makes perfect for future more critical restorations.



These stockers will make great track runners with a new paint job to be decided later. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You got some good guys working there, that's a lot of cutting and welding!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*TYCO 40 Ford Modified*

Thanks for the postive comments on the welding, greatly appreciated.

*TYCO 40 Ford Modified​*
Red started with a TYCO 40 Ford. Then alot of weight reduction was acomplished!




Maintained the factory mounting, fabricated & installed some bars. 




Fabricated & installed some rear protection.




Height comparison - engine & rad to be found & installed. 



A work-in-progress to be completed & painted in warmer weather! All the mechanicals work & run well!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ahhh...doing it dirty style!!!...
Like that bar work...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Chevy 47 Pickup*

Well, the shop took the front clip & rear fenders of the Scenic Master 47 Chevy ice cream truck attached the cab of the F100 Ford truck in the middle to create a 47 Chevy Pickup.




The rear box & tonneau were fabricated for this work in progress. The chassis is an AW Thunderjet.




Guys are checking gear clearance.



We at the shop thinks it is a good representation of an early 47 Chevy Pickup. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some real thinking outside the box!!! Liking that sloped hood up front...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*OPP Police Car*

The shop restored this Aurora Chevy Police Car & decided to restore it to the OPP (Ontario Provisional Police) Black & White version of that time period. This slot car when issued had the second guide post in the middle of the chassis & with original tires the chassis generally dragged on the track.

My solution was to take the Tyco440 rear tires (no lettered) slice off one of the rounded edge & mount it to the rim producing a smooth quick running car.




Closeup of the finished tire. Please excuse the dust produced in the shop.




The black paint semi gloss sheen can out great but the white door lines will be cleaned up & red/blue light bar attached. Then decals created for lettering, roof numbers & insignia to finish the project.



History Moment​When Aurora was located in Ontario, Canada this Chevy design was used to produced the RCMP car which was period correct in every aspect: design, color, insignia & lights to replicate the real car. ..RL


----------



## alpink

good job
and I have done your tire trick before myself. good thinking


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Don't mind the dust at all!!! Keep on posting...
Cool trick with the Tyco tires...
Always liked that Impala body...will be waiting to see it finished...RM


----------



## jimkelsey

How do you cut the tires so evenly? Do you use a guide or is it all freehand?


----------



## XracerHO

jimkelsey said:


> How do you cut the tires so evenly? Do you use a guide or is it all freehand?


FREEHAND with tire on a rim with securely attached axle in Dremel at low speed & pushing Xacto knife blade perpendicular to tire using the square edge as a guide letting the Dremel's movement do the work (like a lathe) & watch for separation - Job done. Hope this answers your inquiry. ..RL


----------



## jimkelsey

XracerHO said:


> FREEHAND with tire on a rim with securely attached axle in Dremel at low speed & pushing Xacto knife blade perpendicular to tire using the square edge as a guide letting the Dremel's movement do the work (like a lathe) & watch for separation - Job done. Hope this answers your inquiry. ..RL


Perfect! Very creative solution. I am going to have to cut some tires for the Tucker 48 that I am casting so that way they fit within the wheel wells. Thanks!

- Jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And how are we doing on the 40 Ford dirt tracker and the Chevord pick up truck??? Just curious...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Hilltop Raceway said:


> And how are we doing on the 40 Ford dirt tracker and the Chevord pick up truck??? Just curious...RM


Sadly very slowly since I stretch a ligament in my ankle with many hurry up to wait visits at the doctor's office. Also, my spray booth is very humid & behind some snow we got last night & alternate hobby booth being rebuilt, so when TM booked trip south - see you in a couple of weeks!! Just had it with snow!! 

From Hopalong RL

PS Still thinking whether to do an original paint job on P/U or custom!


----------



## alpink

have a good vacation. get refreshed and wait until the snow is gone to return.
LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, have a good vacation, get healed up!!! Take some toys with you to work on, just in case it rains one day...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yea, have a good vacation, get healed up!!! Take some toys with you to work on, just in case it rains one day...RM


"I'M" Packed!! 
Please pick Me Up on the way to "Sun, Serf & Warmth" ...
(NOT "HOT" please).... >

Have FUNN, Be SAFE, & "Just Lay-Back Mann!" :woohoo:

(GREEN with ENVY :wink2

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## XracerHO

*Two Dump & a Stake Truck*

Could not stop building the Dump trucks with the Ford cab: Back down & Middle Up. For a variation the foreground is a Stake truck conversion which will contain coal bags from the HO train supply shop.



A Texaco Tanker next with the same cab! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking coal trucks!!! Can remember my grandmother burning coal in the fireplace... Her delivery trucks didn't look that good!!! RM


----------



## Bubba 123

XracerHO said:


> Could not stop building the Dump trucks with the Ford cab: Back down & Middle Up. For a variation the foreground is a Stake truck conversion which will contain coal bags from the HO train supply shop.
> 
> 
> 
> A Texaco Tanker next with the same cab! ..RL


Hey :grin2:
1/87 truck-parts are compatible /scaled, to the HO Large Trucks (bigger than P/U's.. and in some cases, WITH P/U's )

Bubba (The Senile) 123 
:willy_nilly:


----------



## XracerHO

*Texaco Tanker*

After discovering an old style tanker trailer that would be suitable for the Ford LL Scene Master cab, the project was started. These plastic Ford cabs still need a lot of material removed from the bottom half to allow the cab to fit over a T-jet chassis. 




The rear bed was fabricated from strap spare parts. The fifth wheel became a post since a trailer post would interfere with the top plate guard of the chassis. Also the level height of the trailer when connected had to be maintained. 





With the tank trailer painted, decaled & assembled it was connected to the cab showing the level ride height. Next step to finish the Cab (tractor).



To be continued.... ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Texaco Tanker - Finished*

Cab painted & detailed.




Cab & Trailer Finished




Trailer back detail: painted silver & dark wash to display the detail - reason for the build.




Cab & trailer connected. A guide pin was installed between the trailer rear tires to provide smooth road handling. 



Tanker is ready for deliveries! Hope you enjoyed the retro trip. ..RL


----------



## alpink

fill er up with HiTest


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff RL... Lots of detail in that rig!!! RM


----------



## SpeedyNH

I like my trailers without a rear guide pin, but none of mine look anywhere Near that nice. 
speedy


----------



## XracerHO

*Fairground Racer*

Thanks for all the positive comments which were greatly appreciated on the Texaco Tanker.

*Ford Convertible Fairground Racer*​
The shop's fairgrounds racer came in for service for the next race.




The guys wanted to show off their race car build.




The large rear bar protects the car from competitor's chrome horn.




The Driver while checking the tach wanted his photo taken too!



Load the car up for the next race! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking dirt tracker... Like that art work with the paint... Rev it up!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*White 17 Camaro*

The white #17 Camaro is my favorite fairground dirt car. 







Both previous #78 & #17 were both inspired by old magazine photos of actual cars & reproduced exact as show at the time.




Wheel wells, side bars, paint, decals, damage & windows were all duplicated to represent the actual cars.




All bars are brass tubing. 



These cars were raced often & were good runners. One more fairground car to come, hint an earlier Camaro! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Canada 2017 Sesquicentennial Anniversary*

*Canada 2017 Sesquicentennial Anniversary of Canadian Confederation*​



Elizabeth II, Canada's sovereign, offered her best wishes and Congratulations on the 150th anniversary of Confederation celebrated on July 1ST!!!



Happy 150th to Canada and Happy 4th of July to our American friends!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Happy 150th and 4th to likewise you RL!!! Like that Canadian police car!!!
Time to shoot some fireworks, at least watch some...
Our local town shot em up Saturday night...Nashville shoots em up Tuesday night, suppose to be bigger show than Macy's...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Shop Photo Provider*

One Guy Garage has been *shut down by PHOTOBUCKET blocking the links to all shop photos until I pay them $400 per year! * This is a violation of the agreement to allow third party hosting for free when I joined their photo service. Yes, they have changed their 3rd party hosting policy *NOW* therefore all links prior to the change should be honored & maintained & if I want 3rd party hosting in the future pay the $400. An added insult, they have lost one of my photo albums!

I will NOT pay that fee thus have lost the right to share years of my photos posts & will be deprived of other Hobbytalk members' photo posts!

The immediate plan is to change photo service provider, to learn a new system, to re-evaluate my posting technique and to do test photo posts!

Thanks to all who have viewed the One Guy Garage Thread, it will take a little time before the next shop post. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yes sir, I'm pissed about too, as are others... Just plain sucks...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

add Me to Dat' "List" :-(

Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------



## XracerHO

*Older Camaro Fairgorund Racer*

*Test Post from imgur* (wikipedia) Free 3rd party hosting! PB sucks & hope it goes down! TM's board all PB (photobucket) photos have same blue upgrade notices - really should be call cash ransom!

Photo preview & learning, more news later probably shut down this Thread since it is meaningless with out photos! Surprised more boards are not upset with PB since all posts & threads are useless thus less viewers with all reference photos on* PB GONE!!!! *


*Older Camaro Dirt track fairground racer!!*





All bars solder together & to bars on each side of top plate! Do better post with more pics later on same car!

Hope I am not censored!!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wouldn't worry about the censoring RL, seems like only you, Bub, Al, and me are the only ones posting anyways...Keep the pics coming...
Cool front end work...!!! Like those big pics...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Older Camaro Dirt track fairground racer - Con't*

*Still Test Post & Image transfer from imgur* #73 Camaro racer 

Side view - all bars are soldered together & on to each bar that goes from the front to the back of the chassis on each side of the top plate.




Top view - body so low the gear showing beside driver. 




Rear view shows the rear bar protection.



This Camaro was a rescue body in bad shape, so no mint body was destroyed to achieve a good race car. ..RL


----------



## SpeedyNH

nice work! and I especially like the pinion gear in the cockpit under the driver's arm. 
speedy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Just put a bandaid on that elbow....
Nice save on a salvaged body!!! They need a little love too...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

AWESOME Work !!!
gave Me some "Ideas" fer' some of My "Part-Mobiles" into Dirt or Fairgrounds ...

Bubba (The Senile) 123 ;-)


----------



## XracerHO

*Dodge Flip Cab Tow Truck WIP (Work in Progress)*

Every since Greg W Garage posted his flip cab tow truck, the shop has always wanted to build one. Finally we located & obtained a Dodge cab, without the expertise in molding, a rear tow truck bed was acquired.

Numerous modification were done to the bed: blue tank was reduced, white side panels installed, rear wheel well arches fabricated, lower rear valence & rear screw mounting post were added. The old T-jet truck style wheels were mounted.

Side view




Flip Cab with Hemi engine installed, more detail painting to come including cab interior thus the poster putty blob temporarily holding top to cab.




Rear hook & lower valence view



After test run & tuning, this WIP needs more sanding & putty before paint. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes that wrecker!!! Coooool engineering...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Military Jeep*

Comparison of AW Military Jeep with plastic push car version considered for mounting on slot car chassis!




All the plastic parts removed for mounting the Jeep body.




Finished product: Jeep mounted after many modification & fabrications to body & weapon.




Final finished comparison of ride height.



Will add more details as obtained to Jeep!! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*VW Karmenn Ghia Pink*

VW Karmenn Ghia Pink​
Simple modification to Dash body to fit AW Thunderjet Chassis: moved rear screw post closer to rear of the body & reinstalled. 



Opened front wheel wells to accommodate the AW front tires. 



Looks cute & sits low to the track.



Going to print & install vanity license "PkPanthr". ...RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Doing some of that quickie engineering!!! Glad to see ya building/posting...RM


----------



## Acki

Trendy women in Germany of the late 50s to 60s liked the Karman Ghia. Always liked the look. The wide rear tires give the little sports car more off a masculine or American appearance. My friend in America used to have one. Actually made it for his girl friend at the time. Had a chance to drive it, only with narrow t tires :frown2: Did you add the double black stripes and did you have to open the wheel wells?


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments guys.

Acki, the Dash Karmann Ghia came with the double black stripes but not clear coated which was applied and ONLY had to open the front wheel wells after re-positioning the rear screw post. A little attempted humor in spelling Karmenn (s/b karmann) since it was pink! Also I had a friend who owned a lime green Ghia which could go 70 mph all day. ..RL


----------



## stromberg97

XracerHO said:


> Thanks for the positive comments guys.
> 
> Acki, the Dash Karmann Ghia came with the double black stripes but not clear coated which was applied and ONLY had to open the front wheel wells after re-positioning the rear screw post. A little attempted humor in spelling Karmenn (s/b karmann) since it was pink! Also I had a friend who owned a lime green Ghia which could go 70 mph all day. ..RL


You should have painted it red.Then it would be a Carmine Ghia. Either way,it is not a Common Ghia. Nice work,BTW.


----------



## alpink

I LIKE the pink!


----------



## XracerHO

*Oscar Meyer Wienermobile*

This was the shop's quick version with the plastic hot dog from a HW version screwed to an Aurora painted base from one of the Statue cars.




At a recent Toy shop purchased this Tyco 440 X-2 version which I did not know existed! The base & chassis both have a front opening providing independent front wheels.
 Is the following car complete as shown*? *Did Tyco use this chassis on any other cars*?*​



Two versions shown together.




The guys like both versions. ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

Two versions shown together.




The guys like both versions. ..RL[/QUOTE]

Both versions are OOAK Custom Jobs :wink2:

Bubba The Senile 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## alpink

I thought those chassis had motorcycles on them? like dirt bikes?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Winner Winner!!! Weiner Dinner!!! 
Think Al is correct, the brown color was for the dirt track...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks guys, the Tyco chassis & brown deck had dirt bikes on top! Memory failed me, thought hearing was the first to go! ..RL


----------



## alpink

huh? did you say something?


----------



## GT40

Hilltop
Glad to see your still here, what happen did someone pass some gas this place is just about ready for a fork :jest:
I've been in to 1/32 cars but still like my HO's
Cant beat them ever.
HRW is the place to be now lots of good people over there
:hat::hat::hat::hat::hat::hat:
I will stop by again maybe the weather will bring them all back, sure hope so.
Can you believe 8 smile's per post how can a guy have fun with just 8.
RULES got to love them
, not
gt40


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> I LIKE the pink!


"I" wonder,... "WHY"....(???) >

Bubba :willy_nilly:


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> I thought those chassis had motorcycles on them? like dirt bikes?


Brown 1 did, always looking for More Me-Selve's :grin2:

I use them for "Trucks".. 
On "Projects", that are TOO-Small to install a chassis into .. :wink2:

Bubba :willy_nilly:


----------



## XracerHO

*Thorneycroft Crane Truck*

This Airfix kit was another purchase at the Toy show. Before building the truck research revealed the correct name was Thornycroft Amazon chassis mounting a Coles Mk.7 Crane employed in WWII. The shop could not resist building & mounting the large 6 X 6 truck on a magnatraction chassis. Not wanting to just paint an olive drab version, the guys decided to build a well used RAF blue version with black bed, fender & chassis.

First, the cab had to be roughly built & modified to fit the chassis with a front screw mount. The next was fabricating kit parts to make the floating set of rear wheels. 




The crane had to be built with the ability to move up & down. Research again showed that the kit was a screw jacket crane Mk.5 but should have been an all cable version as the real Mk. 7. Since the shop had built per the kit it was left as built.



This big project to be continued ... ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

GT40 said:


> Hilltop
> Glad to see your still here, what happen did someone pass some gas this place is just about ready for a fork :jest:
> I've been in to 1/32 cars but still like my HO's
> Cant beat them ever.
> HRW is the place to be now lots of good people over there
> :hat::hat::hat::hat::hat::hat:
> I will stop by again maybe the weather will bring them all back, sure hope so.
> Can you believe 8 smile's per post how can a guy have fun with just 8.
> RULES got to love them
> , not
> gt40


It really only takes one to have some fun.

:tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> The crane had to be built with the ability to move up & down.
> 
> 
> 
> This big project to be continued ... ..RL


I like trucks!!! Will be watching this one...
Still hanging around GT40, hoping others will come back, keep posting. It's a good site, just a few mishaps along the way... RM


----------



## Bubba 123

This big project to be continued ... ..RL[/QUOTE]

Hi, :smile2:

PM me w/ your full mailing addy..
Got REALLY-Detailed Truck Wheels & Tires, also Mirrors :wink2:
will send You a set to finish your custom truck :wink2:

Bubba The Senile 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## SpeedyNH

nice. good to see it. I have some AFX Magna and Tyco X2 Semis and plow trucks.


----------



## Acki

I might not fully understand what you did to the truck. The cabin and crane was part of an airfix model? How about the rear axel? Is that part of the airfix model as well or where does it come from? I like the colours you have chosen. It already looks like it had a life. I like to see how you create all these interesting vehicles. Thank you for sharing! Very inspiring! Acki


----------



## Bubba 123

Ray,
sending your upgrade stuff out tomorrow... :thumbsup:

I have [email protected] least 6 (So far..) 1/32 models converted to slotcars...

I have 1, 1/43 car, from an old 1960's toy.. 

& in the process of finishing 3, 1/43 Models of Older European (1930's & 1950's so far..) by "Heller"... 
One will have working "Headlights" ... 
should have the first 2 buttoned-up over the weekend..

Bubba The Senile 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## XracerHO

*Thorneycroft Crane Truck Cont'd*

*Acki*, the axles are Aurora or AW but the suspension parts holding the axles are altered kit parts with scratch build supports. The whole build starts with the Airfix kit. kit parts are expanded, adjusted, re-engineered or removed to fit over the slot car chassis. Certain parts are scratch built.


*Crane truck cont'd ..*.

The bed was fabricated allowing enough room for the crane to completely rotate. Fenders were rounded off front & back. Fuel filler spouts extended.




Being a kid at heart, the boom moves up & down. Protective wall added for crane operator. Weathering almost completed.




View showing Crane name & rear detail.




Since the kit supplied no engine, the parts box contributed a diesel for under the hood. Cab detailed per kit, remember it is British so right hand drive. Many of these 6 X 6 diesel Crane trucks were purchased after the war for commercial use.




Once* Bubba's *graciously supplied wheels, tires & mirrors are received, they will be installed then the truck will be posted again! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one cool wrecker/crane truck about ready for some serious business... 
Like the cable's hooked up front and crane logo!!! Good stuff...RM


----------



## Acki

Very nice detailing on the cabin an engine bay! A newer engine was chosen for some extra power I suppose. The crane with the moving boom and dry brushed lettering on the back – Excellent work! Acki


----------



## XracerHO

*White Freightliner*

Thanks guys for the kind words which are appreciated.

*Acki*, yes a new diesel engine was installed with period UK green (just a little brighter) paint to show detail in dark engine bay as the real 1:1 trucks received more powerful engine upgrades. 

*White Freightliner​*
Well Bubba's chrome wheels arrived & were far too nice to be striped & weathered to put on the Crane truck which will have it's current rims painted red per research & weathered heavily.

So the chrome rims were quickly applied to an AW chassis & old project White Freightliner cab put on Hilltop supplied truck frame which received a smooth black satin finish to accent chrome rims!




Cab view: excuse the shop dust on windshield which should have been cleaned before photo.




Trailer (full length dump) purchased as shown & joined to trailer with guide pin installed between rear wheels.



Bubba, the soft set of tires for the drive wheels really work well & provide great traction to the truck.

Thanks to both Bubba & Hilltop for making this project possible! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one cool looking rig!!! Chrome wheels add to the touch...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's one cool looking rig!!! Chrome wheels add to the touch...RM


plus one


----------



## Acki

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: This looks to good to haul any dirt. Would be great for Christmas shopping I guess. Just this time of the year, isn´t it?:smile2:


----------



## XracerHO

*Merry Christmas 2017*

*Have a Holly Jolly Christmas & a Happy New Year from the shop!*





A Wish to All for a safe & Merry Christmas! ..RL​


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Same to you RL!!! Merry Christmas!!! RM


----------



## Acki

A safe and merry Christmas to you RL!


----------



## XracerHO

*Lead Sled Body*

Happy New Year to All! Hope we all get warmer weather soon!​
*Lead Sled Body​*
Just found a forgotten body which had a number of very small chips out of the transparent blue paint thus it was a cheap purchase at a toy show. In an experimental mood & wanting to keep the flame job, took out the same paint & using a pointed toothpick just put enough paint in each little chip to bubble slightly above surface. It dried to surface depth & you cannot notice the touch ups!




To complete the look, decided to paint the background of the chrome grille with the transparent blue using a brush.




The body was mounted on a T-jet chassis & white wall tires with full rims added to complete the lead sled look!



After track testing & tuning with narrow rear silicone affixed, the body is heading to the paint shop for a clear gloss coating to protect the paint scheme! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great find!!! Cool way to patch up bug bites!!! Looking good with the wheels up front...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*VW Dune Buggy*

When the shop guys get together for a little friendly racing on home tracks which have short straights & lots of curves with wide shoulders, a fun car class was developed. The class was an AFX (non magnet) chassis with big rear tires for power sliding & bumping the completion in the corners. 

VW Dune Buggy
​
MY choice was an AFX VW Dune Buggy with numerous modifications. Chassis mounting clips were removed & front screw mount was fabricated on the body. Side Jerry cans removed & side panels installed. All fenders raised & sculpted to accommodate the large tires.




An engine was donated by a Hot Wheel's car.




The nose was shortened, reinstalled, filled & awaiting lights.




Roof removed & a new one fabricated & new rear deck installed. 




No time for paint & contemplated roll bar with driver as yet! This is a work in progress with no rush for completion since acceptable for this fun rubbing is racing! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Roll with it!!! Good color, easy to see on the track, like the rear top work...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Sweet!!


----------



## Acki

Love the Buggy! Nice detailing. No painting needed!


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks guys for the kind words. With this long cold spell, painting in the garage is out of the question. The TM has suggested a trip to the warmer south, so I jumped at the opportunity. See you soon! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Stay warm RL!!! Take some bodies with you, just in case you get bored...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Hi guys back to the cold & snow a week ago & immediately got the flu even though I got the ineffective flu shot. Now a further frustration with HT which requires me to sign in every time with the long unmemorable required password even thought I click remember me. IT does NOT!
Going to catch up on my viewing & comments before posting!

Will be asking the moderator to contact me & to delete all my garage posts from the beginning to the end of the Photo Bucket blocked images - giving up on Photo Bucket & will close my account with them. The post narrative's without pictures is useless! It is the beginning of a new year, TIME for change reluctantly! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

If you have "NORTON 360" Anti Virus.. It has a "Name" & "Passwords" "SAFE"..
just an FYI (Mine works Fine, save for having to select "Classic" from the "Full" that
comes-up on initial Page...

Bubba The Senile 123


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Be sure to download your pics from PB before closing it out... I'd also just leave the PB account, just in case there is a change in the future...
Also, others that have downloaded the PB "add-on fix's" can still view your pics on your threads... I can still see your pics...
Just thinking out loud... Just download those fixes for viewing...
Glad your back, except for the flu...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for advice, will download pics & leave account open but I can not see the PB pic in my posts? Just went to PB & did not see any PB "add-on fix's" view, just a non computer guy! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's not on PB site...Somebody has figured away around it... download the below links if you have one of those browsers, if not google a photobucket fix for your brower, should be one...

found this on another baord and thought you might like to try it

They are a fix to allow you to see the
pictures in threads that Photo Bucket broke the links to. So far from what I read
they are only for Chrome and Firefox.

Links for Chrome

https://github.com/kzahel/photobucket-embed-fix
or
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...flicjjgj?hl=en

Link for Firefox

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...ed-fix/?src=ss


----------



## XracerHO

THANKS very much will do between clearing the snow which just does not stop this winter! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

Moderator do NOT touch the Garage Posts, Thanks to RM's help with the fix I can see my pics! Also, Thanks Bubba showing me how to be remembered.
HT members are GREAT, I really appreciate all the comments & help!! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Roller toaster*

Hi guys, great to be posting again after many real world tasks, flu bout & internet provider system upgrade --- Murphy's Law! 

*Roller Toaster​*So a simple build was started after seeing the HW plastic bodied Roller Toaster & TV show on commercial venders vehicles.

The whole interior was removed & screw mounting posts installed to accommodate the AW T-jet chassis. Really like how low it could be fitted over the chassis.




The back was filed in with evergreen styrene & sanded smooth.




The back will be primed & painted to match in warmer weather.




The toaster runs well & will serve coffee & toast where ever it sets up for business around the track. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool rolling concession stand!!! Looks like it fits the chassis perfect...RM


----------



## Acki

Hot!?


----------



## XracerHO

*Yellow Camaro*

Acquired this Yellow Camaro at a toy show like the common Red & Black version, the guys had to do quite the clean & shine job on this car.




Notice that it is lighted with a clear frame for a bulb to be attached to the chassis power contacts.




The bright molded yellow color polished up well & a bulb will be soldered to the chassis contacts. With a bulb the headlights & fog-lights should project a great deal of light. It even has a black glued paper between the underside of the hood & lens frame. 



Old Yeller. ..RL


----------



## alpink

Randy is gonna like this


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yes he does...!!! Don't think I've ever seen one molded in yellow...nice find...
Hold on to that black paper, that's to block the lights... That's the only problem I have with lighted chassis, usually the whole front end lights up... I'd run it without lights, lol...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Yellow Lighted Camaro (cont'd)*

Guys, the yellow Lighted Camaro (previous post) although it has the same dimension, detail & a factory clear plastic bulb holder with very nice head & fog light openings, *IT IS NOT *an AFX Camaro. It did NOT have the original mounting chassis clips. Also, a one piece molded black interior unit formed the windshield, side & back windows which was attached to the roof. It could have been a KNOCKOFF for a toy car with battery & bulb for the lights. 

Original Red Camaro.




The yellow lighted Camaro beside the red original for comparison.




The yellow Camaro body was purchased at a Toy show with no information or markings but I could not resist mounting it on original chassis. I do not believe a lighted version of this Camaro (yellow) was ever released but this would have been the way to light it.

Hopefully the black interior unit & hood paper will minimize light to the whole front end. This car running lighted will produce a lot of conversation & speculation once noticed on the track. ...RL


----------



## alpink

perhaps .......
what you have there
is
a prototype?
how about a pic of the inside of the body?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks like a match to me... Can't blame you for mounting it...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Yellow Camaro Underside*

Alpink, the guys put it on the rotisserie to show the bottom but it is very hard to see the light bulb holder under the hood with the white paper under it with the black side to the hood. The two sides had to small tabs which were removed for the installation of the white body mounts.










It would be nice, if it was a prototype but I think the same body mold (or copy) was used with new windows & chassis for a lighted toy. It is a great conversation piece & a look at how the AFX Camaro would have looked if lighted. ...RL 
Don't miss my next yellow period post!


----------



## alpink

can you better describe the "small tabs" that you removed?
was one longer than the other? were they at the very bottom of the body?
elsewhere?
or
if we are tired of trying to guess origin (which I can accept) .......


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like those side mounts...
This is looking more like an AFX "Cigar" version push toy, lol...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Mattel- not Tyco chassis...*

FYI- that Tyco Chassis was actually a Mattel chassis that debuted in year 2000, designed for use on their Jeremy McGrath Extreme Motocross bikes, and also used under their Harry Potter flying Wizzard thingies. The indy front wheels and set back guide pin, was made for Clearance for the MX Bikes' front wheel, which had side pieces which contacted the track and spun. 
Here's a pic of the Harry Potter version- same chassis as the MX bikes, slightly different cover box, see bottom of post >



XracerHO said:


> At a recent Toy shop purchased this Tyco 440 X-2 version which I did not know existed! The base & chassis both have a front opening providing independent front wheels.
> Is the following car complete as shown*? *Did Tyco use this chassis on any other cars*?*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys like both versions. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Yellow Power Ranger BODY*

*Alpink*, mounting the Camaro body the following was removed: A) small clear post from bulb holder, B) two thin black post from either side of rear window and C) on each side two pair of small dots with small space between at each end of the side. 
Probably the body was available & like RM stated it became a lighted push toy. 
Now on to my next find (below) from a show junk box which has been mounted.

*Ralph3rd*, Thanks very much for the info & photos on the chassis & unknown to me, the Harry Potter thingies which I will try to find at future shows. 
I really liked the MX bikes and how they could parallel drift sideways in the corner if you had large corner aprons. Spent many fun times with a friend on a simple two lane oval just drifting the bikes! 

*Yellow Power Ranger BODY​*
The shop guys had a hard time mounting this unknown motorcylce w/sidecar body on to a Tyco 440X-2 wide chassis due to the lack of flat outside on the sidecar. (RM into my yellow build period.)




Will spray rims yellow when we get some WARM weather!




Also want to add some machine guns to both sides of the front of the motorcycle or single canon if I can find them. With no markings, do not know what it came from but told there is a red version. Motorcycles in HO are always larger & with the sidecar, it just looks cool - just a big kid at heart.




More detail paint to be added later but for now the younger kids can identify with this fast cruiser! ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Spray the rims !?*

LOL- You don't need to "spray" the rims- just use a small paint brush and a 1/4oz bottle of Testors enamel or Acrylic paint- sheesh....in HO- you can even paint entire bodies with a brush -and bottle paint, that's thinned correctly, and if you're good, they turn out awesome- at least IMHO 


XracerHO said:


> Will spray rims yellow when we get some WARM weather!
> 
> 
> 
> More detail paint to be added later but for now the younger kids can identify with this fast cruiser! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Yellow Fire Truck*

A modern day, *Yellow* Pumper Fire Truck with great detail although the shop prefers the traditional RED Fire Truck. It was mounted on a T-Jet chassis with divorced front end. 






The model detail was amazing.




The boom rotates & rises, the second ladder extends and the nozzle retracts & extends.




Extensive alteration to the model was done to enclose the chassis but maintain the detail. 




Rear rims were drilled to fit slot car axle & vinyl tires work well making it a fast Fire Truck. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice work with the Firetruck...!!! Yea, I like red better too... Lots of detail on those models...RM


----------



## Acki

The details on the model are real impressive. And I like your approach to converting all the different styles and makes to slot cars. Looks you are going thru a yellow period. Is it diecast or plastic? Would like to share which brand it is? 
I have been wondering if the performance on the track would improve by rotating the guide pin 180°. That way the pin came closer to front axle. 

Acki


----------



## XracerHO

*Acki,* The fire truck is a 1/87th or HO scale model by Athearn of a Telesquirt Country Fire Truck decorated in yellow/white for a generic fire dept. It is produced in other color schemes & fire dept logos, only one I found at show. The model approx. 4" long features rotating/extending ladder and separate stabilizers. It is made of plastic which I prefer over diecast which makes the vehicle to heavy for the motors (IMHO). This model came with vinyl tires which work well compared to some with hard plastic tires which require replacement. 

The truck is very fast with the current pin location for a support vehicle. If reversed it would require removal of some under the cab detail but you could do it. I just did not think of doing it that way will check that idea on next build, thanks for the new approach.

Detail is great.











Hope the info Helps. ..RL


----------



## alpink

well, yeah!!!! the detail is incredible.
thanx for sharing
nice custom


----------



## XracerHO

*Yellow AFX Charger*

Another yellow car this time the shop saved a body & practiced their rebuilding wheel well skills. The Hilltop shop has to be planning a new build in their favorite color resulting from all these yellow subliminal hints!

*Holly - large wheel wells, Batman!​*










*And on both sides, Robin!​*










Looks a lot better but needs more sanding & blending - Almost finished! 




















The car could receive a sublime paint job OR a yellow paint job of the rear quarter panels, the paint shop can decide! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm taking the yellow hint...got a partial yellow in the works...
Great rebuild on the wells...I'd just go ahead and re color, might be easier than matching...
You could also paint the rear quarters from the door line back, top of the rear quarter down, let's say an orange or white, pick ya up a sponsor, just to keep the numbers...RM


----------



## Acki

RL, yes it was helpful. Even thou I think the truck is costly, I think it is of superior quality.

What a job re-fitting the rear wheel well. Turned out pretty good. Did you have a donor car for the material?

Acki


----------



## XracerHO

*Acki*, No donor car just a Mini Lindy base pan of the same color, sanded down edges, cut sides square, glued & melted multiple pieced in holes, sanded then rounded out wheel wells & take your time between steps. Once sanded the Mini Lindy pieces did not completely match so follow RM advise & paint side panel with sponsors for a good runner. Always like this body for stock class. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Utility Truck w/Altec boom w/auger*

Based on a Boley Utility truck w/ Altec boom w/auger, the diecast cab was discarded and replaced with the red Fiat cab over unit from the parts box. 




The cab was screw mounted to an AW T-jet chassis. This cab allowed the plastic utility bed wheel wells to match with the chassis. 




Extensive modifications were made to the underside of the yellow bed to accommodate the chassis, rear screw mount and maintain a proper truck stance.




This view shows the rear detail of the truck.




The overview shows the reason to build the vehicle: a) the rotating, raising, lowering & extending boom with auger and b) the extending & retracting four ground supports. The moving parts provide Great working detail.



An overview of the vehicle which did not use the hard Boley stock tires but original chassis tire & rims. 



The truck will receive more appropriate details (wire roll, cones, etc.) as discovered plus mild signs of weathering & wear. ..RL


----------



## alpink

very nice example of what we call a "digger" truck.
operated that exact boom and auger set up for years,
a very detailed replica indeed.
and you have made it into a fine slot vehicle.
if you can find some tiny safety pins to throw in the tray behind the cab, they could replicate strand hangars that are used to place new fiber optic cables!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I do believe you are in a trucking mode/mood, and nothing wrong with that!!! Great looking models to get the job done!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments which are greatly appreciated!
​*RM*, it still is mostly a yellow truck. :smile2: 

*Alpink*, appreciate the suggestion & will install tiny safety pins in the tray behind the cab. Welcome any more suggestions for additional things for the bed.

After surfing the internet discovered the truck could be called a Hole Driller or MOW (Maintenance of Way) truck. Like the idea of a multipurpose vehicle so many things can be added to the bed as found. Also being a big kid at heart just like all the moving pose-able parts! ....RL


----------



## alpink

they also carry really long shovels, a scoop, post hole diggers and pry bars for hand digging pole holes when too close to other underground utilities.
if you can find some scale shovels, lengthen the handles until they are as long as the inside of the bed (might even let them hang over a bit in back).
or, you can certainly craft some yourself out of sheet stock.
a good source for replicas might be coffee stirrers if you can find the kind with the paddle on the end.
an old McDonalds "spoon" coffee stirrer would nicely replicate the scoop if heated slightly and the bowl bent a tad inward.
that is if you can find one. they might be collectible since they discontinued them on account of people using them to snort coke.

on second thought, the digger might have the aforementioned strand rollers (safety pins), but they are more likely to be on a bucket truck.
if you have opportunity to go to your local utility company, they would likely let you take pics.
same if you found a crew taking a break somewhere.
make some thick wooden "planks" with a rope (button thread) handle for each of the out riggers to sit on.


----------



## Acki

Are you planning on rewiring your track with that truck? Would be an interesting choice of tools!


----------



## Bubba 123

Look up "Walthers Hobbies" on internet.. mostly Trains-Stuff, but has a lot of 1/87 parts/kits.. larger HO Trucks/Vehicles are really 1/87... Go to a store that sells "Green Light" Diecast cars.. look A their 1/64 (8??) "Motor-Homes"... They are closer to 1/43 cars in size.. :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## XracerHO

*Saturday Night Paved Bull Ring Race Cars*

Two racer cars, 5 & 7, are Atlas Chevy bodies mounted on magnatraction chassis from the same racing stable. These cars are similar to one that would have run in the late model class at paved tracks such as Pinecrest Speedway (closed) & Flamborough Speedway back in the day. 













No mint Atlas cars were used in the above builds. They run very well on the HO track! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good!!! I'm guessing they were once 62 Chevy's... ???
The steel wheels give em the round track look!!! Good stuff RL...RM


----------



## hojoe

Wicked!


----------



## Bubba 123

XracerHO said:


> Based on a Boley Utility truck w/ Altec boom w/auger, the diecast cab was discarded and replaced with the red Fiat cab over unit from the parts box.
> 
> The cab was screw mounted to an AW T-jet chassis. This cab allowed the plastic utility bed wheel wells to match with the chassis.
> 
> Extensive modifications were made to the underside of the yellow bed to accommodate the chassis, rear screw mount and maintain a proper truck stance.
> 
> This view shows the rear detail of the truck.
> 
> The overview shows the reason to build the vehicle: a) the rotating, raising, lowering & extending boom with auger and b) the extending & retracting four ground supports. The moving parts provide Great working detail.
> 
> An overview of the vehicle which did not use the hard Boley stock tires but original chassis tire & rims.
> 
> The truck will receive more appropriate details (wire roll, cones, etc.) as discovered plus mild signs of weathering & wear. ..RL


Ya Need's Some Detailed TRUCK-Wheels & "Tyres".. :wink2:
Got some, they are the same size as "T-Jet Buggy Wheels-Tires"...
A few guys on here have tried them (REAR-Tires are REAL DUALYS, & SOFT, But have highly detailed Treading in them..

PM Me, W/Your mailing addy, & I'll Send's Ya's a set... (No-Charge :thumbsup

(If Ya's could just let Us know How Well (IF ??) They Work 4-U..) 

Hilltop, Al Pink & a few others on here know/remember Me.. > (References :drunk

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :willy_nilly: :grin2:


----------



## alpink

I vouch for Bubbah/Pete


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments & suggestions which are greatly appreciated.​
*Hilltop*- Yes, they were once 62 Chevy's (I also like the Atlas Avanti body).

*Bubba* - Appreciate your offer of wheels & tires for the truck & will take you up on your generous offer! PM sent!
Thank you very much. .. RL.


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> I vouch for Bubbah/Pete


I Forgot, That I've "Known" Ray already have his addy..
"WHY", I'm Called;

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :drunk: :willy_nilly:

OH!, & "TY" AL, fer "Vouch'n" Fer Me :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

The tires & rims were waiting for me when I got home, THANKS very much Bubba. Will post a pic once I catch up on house jobs & install them. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*1957 Corvette Custom Cruiser*

The guys in the shop really wanted the #3 Racing version but lost out while on vacation to another collector, so had to settle for the custom with the white walls. 




Well, the shop had already recessed & flush mounted the grille on an earlier red 57 Corvette as shown by the comparison. So the new version was next.




Deconstruction was the first step.




Grille was ground down to fit inside & flush with the body.




This is a very delicate operation & one headlight was separated but no problem it will be reattached upon completion. The outer curved ends of the bumpers have to be ground down to fit! 

To Be Continued ..RL

PS Bubba those truck tires are very good soft rubber & will be installed shortly on the truck with pics to follow.


----------



## alpink

is that a coffee Corvette?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing




----------



## alpink

Milton Fox Racing said:


>


couldn't have said it better myself! :grin2:


----------



## XracerHO

*1957 Corvette Custom Cruiser Cont'd*

This is a Cars N Coffee Corvette (title of the Seinfeld show not picked up by networks). I like the paint job & the clear roof glass but it showed the Cyclops behind the wheel! (IMHO) The decals on the body coves & truck state this is a fuel injected car. 

Installed grille, plus filled in hole under separated headlight & discovered painting with liquid glue not only filled in gap put spread original paint over the gap.




New driver had to be installed with a lot of melting plastic to remake seat, fill hole in tonneau & mold new shoulders to original arms. Also painted seat & tonneau tan plus detailed the improved driver figure. Top will be reinstalled, only off to show figure.



So the build is complete for now & will be finished when the shop can find a diecast donor fuel injection motor (preferably plastic material) to put under a then constructed opening hood. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool new driver!!! Recessed grill looks much better...now why couldn't AW have done that to start with??? Guess they figured we wouldn't have anything to do if they did...RM


----------



## alpink

hey man, nice job!
intricate customizing is perfect.
have you considered cutting off the roof and making a top down convertible/roadster?
with tonneau cover in place it would seem a natural?


----------



## Acki

Always like to see your skills at work. The driver looks so much better.
You should make it into a convertible. And maybe think about lowering the car.


----------



## XracerHO

No convertible, like the clear windows (great improvement) & matching color of the top. Driver compartment is too deep to lower the car if you keep the driver. Also I want to install an engine under the hood later.

AW should have recessed a thinner grill & installed a better, smaller driver figure. Like the white walls & really want to acquire the race version to build (maybe no driver) the two finishing corvettes (#3 & #4) of the 1963 Le Mans race. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Rims & Tires Installed*

Bubba, put the rims & tires on the heavy duty flip cab Tow Truck since the Utility Truck did not have enough clearance front or back for the tires.










Think they look better (especially the rear duals) & more appropriate on the Tow Truck & make it run very well. If we get any cooler less humid weather the truck will get it's paint job. Thanks Bubba. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I do like trucks!!! Toooooooo coooooool...
Will stay tuned for sure...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

*wheels tires ;-)*



XracerHO said:


> The tires & rims were waiting for me when I got home, THANKS very much Bubba. Will post a pic once I catch up on house jobs & install them. ..RL


Glad they got there ;-)
for some reason, I've been fighting w/ this site since I sent them :-/
hope this gets through ;-)

Have fUN slot-bro from "Great white north !! ;09

Bubba (The Senile-1) ROFLOL!!


----------



## Bubba 123

*wheels/tires*



XracerHO said:


> Bubba, put the rims & tires on the heavy duty flip cab Tow Truck since the Utility Truck did not have enough clearance front or back for the tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think they look better (especially the rear duals) & more appropriate on the Tow Truck & make it run very well. If we get any cooler less humid weather the truck will get it's paint job. Thanks Bubba. ..RL


Looking GREAT, & You are totally Welcome for Them ;-)

"Bubba The Senile-1 123


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Thanksgiving & Columbus Day*

Happy Thanksgiving (Canada) & Happy Columbus Day (USA)​










For us at One Guy Garage, now serve the Turkey diner then the pumpkin pie! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Halloween hasn't gotten here yet, and your eating turkey!!! Ho Ho Ho...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Halloween hasn't gotten here yet, and your eating turkey!!! Ho Ho Ho...RM


HO!! HO!! HO!!

As of Oct 1st.
Our local Wally-Worlds have Their XMAS Dept. fully "UP" & Run'n !!:surprise:

"The Senile-1" :willy_nilly:


----------



## XracerHO

*Bandit II Truck*

The turkey was delicious & so was the pumpkin pie! The shop can't wait for American Thanksgiving when the guys can sit in front of the TV for all the NFL games. 

*Bandit II Truck*​
Remember the Silver Bandit II trailer the shop shortened, fabricated top & under carriage put together with silver KW cab. The cab had an air deflector on the roof which was not on the movie version so it was removed & cab repainted.








cab only












The movie cab version was a GMC cab with an unusually high sleeper. Finally the shop found & was able to acquire a red GMC cab which was quickly disassembled.











A section was fabricated & added to the sleeper to match the movie version.











The fabrication of the GMC cab continues & upon completion will replace the KW version with the Bandit II trailer. ..RL


----------



## Acki

I always enjoy seeing your ingenuity at work! You might want to check the roof for a small red spot shinning thru. Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff RL... The extra things one adds/does to the build just makes it even cooler!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Bandit II Truck Continued...*

Thanks for the positive comments which are greatly appreciated.

The cab has been painted for test fitting to the truck chassis & finding areas which need more body work. The holes in the roof are for the chrome air horns. 










As you can see a lot more finishing work & adjustments to fit the chassis are required including the attempt to keep the engine with the opening hood tilt. With the silver KW cab reassembled, running & towing the trailer this project is not a priority right now! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm sure those Goodwrench guys will get her in shape and looking good...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Those Goodwrench guys look a little stiff, but do amazing work. :cheers2:


----------



## Bubba 123

XracerHO said:


> The turkey was delicious & so was the pumpkin pie! The shop can't wait for American Thanksgiving when the guys can sit in front of the TV for all the NFL games.
> 
> *Bandit II Truck*​
> Remember the Silver Bandit II trailer the shop shortened, fabricated top & under carriage put together with silver KW cab. The cab had an air deflector on the roof which was not on the movie version so it was removed & cab repainted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cab only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie cab version was a GMC cab with an unusually high sleeper. Finally the shop found & was able to acquire a red GMC cab which was quickly disassembled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A section was fabricated & added to the sleeper to match the movie version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabrication of the GMC cab continues & upon completion will replace the KW version with the Bandit II trailer. ..RL


You do know, that You can Get KW Cabs, from WALTHERS & Other suppliers in 1/87 Right?? they are the same size as the HO Racing-Rigs. EXCEPT FOR THE CAB-OVER Cabs... R/R's are considerably LARGER (Astro) Just Keep/Use the Chrome body-base that the cabs come on (The R/R's) just Strip the Peterbuilt's off.. "IF" You want a "Sleeper", You will have to try the Peterbuilt's. The 1/87's are TOO-LONG & will not let the tractor "Pivot".. Just some tricks I learned, along the Way (This "Info" Is Meant for "ALL" You "Trucksters") :wink2:

Just finishing-up My "Re-Decorating" My Slot-Cave.. will show pics as soon as 
I can.. :thumbsup:

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks Bubba for the info, Walters response to Canadian orders is terrible & others do not ship to the north. Thus older collections being sold at local toy shows & to the local hobby shop are my sources. The down side is I quickly run out of the chrome body-bases. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Pup Trailers*

The shop went to a show & the boss got all excited when he spotted what looked like an Aurora container Pup trailers with cab over tractor in rough shape & quickly bought hoping to restore!

Returning to shop, a closer view was not promising & deficiency list was BIG & growing!

Well they were NOT Pup trailers but 40 ft. flatbed covered tarp trailers cut down & NO Pup dollies. 

Red trailer sub frame detail was CUT back to Pup length, fifth wheel post was installed & bottom sanded clean. Green Container was OK.











Tarp Posts were extended for container & trailer extended to proper Container size.











Yellow trailer same as above: sub frame reduced, post & trailer extension installed. 











Yellow container posts extended & gray Seatrain container top fabricated & installed.










Would have been happy to have two 40 ft. flatbed Covered tarp load trailers!!!!

To be Continued..... ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You got watch those show vendors!!! They will sell you anything but the truth sometimes... 
I'm sure you'll make the best of it... how can you go wrong with tractor and trailers!!! 
Looks like some nice conversions...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hilltop Raceway said:


> *You got watch those show vendors!!*! They will sell you anything but the truth sometimes...
> I'm sure you'll make the best of it... how can you go wrong with tractor and trailers!!!
> Looks like some nice conversions...RM


I know a few of them. :cheers2:


Good work on the refit. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Pup Trailers: Continued.....*

Cabover was cleaned, front grille attached then mounted to fifth wheel platform which was repaired, de-chromed & clip mounted to slotless chassis. The chassis steering was locked straight & slot guide attached.











Pups after being painted suited the red/yellow cabover.










Refurbished containers attached to trailers to make a fine transport.










It cruised around the track well. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool trucking!!! Glad ya could save em!!! Looks good...
Those pups (the 1:1's) are a pain in the butt to back up!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Works-In-Progress (WIP)*

Bandit II Truck Cab Revisited - WIP

Got the cab & sleeper mounted to chassis while maintaining the tilt front end to reveal the engine. Frame painted & black-out areas on sleeper installed. It is coming along slowly.











Dodge Charger WIP

Some times a beat up car just calls out to be revived. It had about three coats of white paint & looked very rough with half a Chevy rear bumper. After a few baths in scalecoat with much rubbing found out how bad it was!

Hole in truck, groove along entire roof, A pillars need repair, netting damaged, roll bars to be fabricated & body twisted front and back. So much for restoration, body mounts to be rebuilt & unusual red spot in hood above stock post below.











Grille had to be cleaned out of glue & rear panel restored.











Heating & twisting a real challenger but it has a good stance now. Paint to be decided plus a rear bumper to be found. Probably would not do it again but it may turn out to be one of my favorite runners. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hang with it RL...!!! That's probably why ya need a SlotFax report... Lot's of "customs" become "customs" for other reasons...LOL. You'll get it back to looking good...just needs a little love...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Merry Christmas 2018*

Christmas Decorating with Santa's Helpers.










Santa's Helpers got an upgrade to their transportation from Santa. They arrived to help put up the Shop's Christmas decorations. You will notice the sign is hung on an angle since the guys were not paying much attention to their only decorating job! ..RL


*Merry Christmas

& a Happy New Year

With a wish for Good Health to all!!​*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

HO HO HO...Merry Christmas RL...RM


----------



## Acki




----------



## XracerHO

*Smith Bros.Truck*

Acki, your awesome track now has lights, keep building & posting pics.


*Smith Bros. Box Truck*

Previously the shop displayed it's build of the Smith Bros. Box truck with green cab (in the background). I was happily surprise to find a lettered: Smith Bros. Dist. Gray Cab on the hobby shop counter for sale, not knowing that it existed & without a box.











A box from a plain green cab was mounted with the Grey cab to an AW T-jet chassis with screw mounts.











The combination of lettered cab & box sure looks good.










Just some detail painting of mud flaps, tank straps & frame remains. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You starting the year off right!!! Like the mix and match!!! RM


----------



## Acki

Good looking little truck you´ve got. I like how you find your own way of making unique slot cars!


----------



## XracerHO

*Custom Tyco Tractor Cab*

Thanks for the positive comments.




The cab has a slight fade from brighter front to darker back not readily visible from the photo. Moon disc were added. All chrome done by using Molotow Liquid Chrome which was just available to the local hobby shop. It is terrific stuff & easy to apply like a maker just let dry over night. 











Exhaust cut from pipes & attached to the back of cab.










The chassis is the Tyco worm gear with lead back bed & mud flaps. It runs very well. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Custom Tyco Tractor Cabover*

Thanks for the positive comments.​

*Custom Tyco Tractor Cabover​*
The cab has a slight fade from brighter front to darker back not readily visible from the photo. Moon disc were added. All chrome detail including tanks & grille was done by using Molotow Liquid Chrome which was just available to the local hobby shop. It is terrific stuff & easy to apply like a maker just let dry over night. 











Exhausts cut from pipe & attached to the back of cab.










The chassis is the Tyco worm gear with lead back bed & mud flaps. It runs very well. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking truck...Like those chrome pens myself!!! RM


----------



## Acki

Great color on your truck. I can see the fade from light to dark. The chrome is spot on! Need to find that make here. I have thought these chassis are extra slow. I have one and it would cruise the track at very slow speed.


----------



## alpink

search Molotow chrome pen.
I think they originate in Europe.

https://www.molotow.com/anwendungen/marker-anwendungen/liquid-chrometm/

.


----------



## XracerHO

Acki, a) The Molotox Liquid Chrome in 1mm, 2mm & 4mm pens which are made in Germany. 

b) the chassis is a TYCO HK with Mabuchi engine (green wire) with a worm gear. Not a fan of worm gears & liked the Tyco trucks better when 440X-2 wide chassis was used with plastic fifth wheel area (much faster).

You should check both worm & axle gear for fine cracks (usual problem -replace) then clean & grease (white lithium) both well. Check motor brushes wear & tension by removing tubes. Make sure motor tubes have good contact (tension) with brass strip extensions from pickup shoes.











I left front hard plastic wheels but *replaced rear tires with narrow silicone Super tires (great traction w/all the lead weight)*, removed rear guide & replaced front guide with Stock Tyco pin guide. 











My power pack (14 to 18 volt) runs the truck well; remember it is a heavy truck & built (US Trucking sets) to back up to unload cargo. *The tires make a difference.*

Hope this info helps gets your truck running better. ..RL


----------



## Acki

Thank you for all the information. Molotow is an interesting supplier of paints for the growing community of gratify artists. Already ordered a 1mm and a 2mm pen. Curios to see how they work. Now I can touch up the rims. Usually I end up with some scratches on the rims assembling the chassis. Did you use the larger, 4mm, pen for the larger pieces? I had bought the TYCO truck a long time ago to convert it into a race transporter. One of the many projects that come to a hold. Here you can find a picture of the race truck in question. https://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/6234129241

Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The pen seems to work better if you use a good wet coat...Then let it dry at least overnight before touching... Also a clearcoat will dull it a bit. 
You can also dabble a puddle on a piece of plastic, then paint with a brush or toothpick, again try to keep it wet and use one stroke when possible...
Just my finding's...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks to Hilltop for his excellent explanation, I can only add that the 2mm is suitable for most applications with 1mm for fine work & have NOT used the 4 mm pen. Used a 2mm pen to turn a set of silver painted AFX truck rims into chrome rims while they were on the chassis.

Do a little testing & touch up work to get use to applying liquid chrome & keep the coat wet. If you miss a spot, next day just touch it up since it blends well.

I could not stop applying Liquid chrome over silver painted chrome & touching up bad chrome, the first night I had the product. RM thanks again for your input, like the brush & toothpick method.

Acki, the truck project looks interesting, could not miss seeing the old #4 Corvette & Bonano outfit ..RL


----------



## Acki

RM & RL Thank you for all the information. Delivery was very fast. Already arrived today. Now I will touch up all these little marks on the rims.
Acki


----------



## XracerHO

*Daytona Chargers WIP*

*In the beginning --- Two Daytona Chargers were acquired in poor shape:
*

One with multiple coats of orange, ripped paper rebel decals & bad grille for recreation of rebel charger. Notice the front fender fell off when touched showing original yellow plastic color. 











Orange one was striped of black paint & rear body height posts fabricated.











Yellow had added front hood extension & spare yellow wing molded to body. Orange had fabricated new wing part, front windshield posts & good slot-less chassis converted to slotted.













Together mounted on their chassis, Yellow had installed donor nose section.












Underside nose section was fabricated with spoiler & installed.











Both were primed to check fabrications to determine if further body work is required. 










The yellow car nose has a slotted venting from donor nose, it looks cool & different to me but HT members should I keep the vents or fill them? ..RL


----------



## Acki

Once again - great engineering on both car. Those waves give the car more off a unique look - would stick out of the rest. Cars would also change looks each race. Whatever you choose it will look good. Acki


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The vents are a toss up with me... The vents do fill in for that large nose area... 
Please, no hate mail, but I was never a fan of the Super Bird, maybe on the track, but not on the street...
Your rebuild/resto work is fantastic, that's what I'm looking at...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I am also in the 'not-a-fan' camp on the Superbird/Daytona, but I do like how the vents look here. Maybe because it just makes it look different. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk

It's custom,do what you want.


----------



## alpink

LOL, looks like K.I.T.T on steroids


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks guys for the comments. The vents are staying & the donor nose can from the red Lazer 2000 Odyssey body. The orange version will be done as the Buddy Baker 200 mph car if decals can be obtained.
The Superbird/Daytona did not look so hot in the show room but hunkered down with big wide tires & the loud motor burble on the track was a different story! With the weather so cold & so much snow, clearing the driveway has kept me busy. One more Daytona, a dirty one, is under construction. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Joe Dirt Version*

The dirty Daytona Charger was inspired by the Joe Dirt movie, at the moment a work in progress. Next big step is a numerous color & aging paint job. Shop will have to learn how to make believable RUST.











Simply changed silver painted rims to chrome by the application of Molotow Liquid Chrome.











The Model Motoring RS Camaro with Dash Chassis had *BLACK rims & wheels*; the detail of the custom rims was lost until an application of Liquid Chrome highlighted it. ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice work on the rims!

Rust colored pastel dust sprinkled in wet paint looks pretty good.... model rail roaders have many techniques and supplies. :cheers2:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice work RL...the boys like that chrome pen too...actually like it so much we bought the refill bottle, doh...RM


----------



## Acki

Daytona Charger - interesting project. Does it come with an antenna and will you keep that rough? Chrome wheels on the lorry look spot on! Spokes on the black rims are a nice touch. Keep up the good work! Acki


----------



## XracerHO

Acki, the car had the funny bent antenna early but have to add curb feelers to body & posts will be refined. Another movie car which had a straight single antenna for the radio was the 55 Chevy of Two-Lane Blacktop since the two male leads were also music stars. ..RL


----------



## Acki

I had to look up Joe Dirt and Two-Lane Blacktop - never made it to this country. Now I understand the concept of the Charger and can see how it would come together. The antenna is spot on  Acki


----------



## XracerHO

*Woody & Buzz*

Glad to be back posting after a nasal illness that took a long time to get out of the house and long time getting a new internet provide that worked. Then this rainy damp cold weather has hampered spring chores.

So finally the shop got back to work & Disney dropped in these two characters for service.

*Woody & Buzz* just got a cleanup, oil, braid cleaning & grooming to their Micro Scalextric chassis. 










*Woody*, ride that wave!










*Buzz*, fly over it.










These chassis are fast with down force magnets & strong motors but need braid grooming for maximum performance. ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice pixars! :cheers2:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Have seen Toy Story...don't remember slotcars in it...glad to see em incorporated!!!
Hope the recovery gets ya back going...
Just in time for outside work, rats!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Chevy Blazer*

Recovery just in time for outside work which has left little time for the shop & resulting in the following piece by piece project as time & rest allowed.
*Chevy Blazer*​
Project: all started with this large plastic chrome engine from a die cast donor.










Engine size dictated the Blazer. Front end actually a Blazer back end










Since this was an experiment, numerous parts were welded together & odd panels added from the shop's junk pile outback. 










It is running & in almost one piece. 










As scrap parts, ideas & time become available, this project will gradually evolve slowly between other projects. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I see a lot of work going on with this project!!! Will be watching...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Oscar Mayer Weinermobile*

Received another HW Weinermobile on the base (back right) & another one previously mounted on Tyco chassis (back left). Foreground shows clear mounting block atop chassis.










Plastic Dog part mounted on clear platform (made from top cover of people container) with AW Thunderjet chassis. The clear box made mounting post height adjustment & install easy.










Painted base & ready to run, HOT DOG!!!










A real Red HOT! ..RL


----------



## alpink

hot diggity dog
.




.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that's thinking "inside" the box... Cool dog...RM


----------



## Acki

Cool sausages you´ve got! Does that mean you are getting ready for an outing? Would you not need a bun and maybe beer? Could be your next project


----------



## Milton Fox Racing




----------



## XracerHO

*Diecast Plastic*

Diecast Metal Machine named Buffalo by zuru.com (china) purchased in the dollar store is all plastic except for the metal base pan.










It provides excellent parts for the other AW cars such as plastic chrome grille, exhaust pipes & engine.










Mounted on 4 gear chassis with side tabs removed & screw posts added. The rear bed was raised & thinned with a few modifications to fit.










The rear rims will be narrowed so the tires will be tubbed. A plastic front bumper will be fabricated.










So check the dollar store for another plastic supply. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Coool truck RL... We've got one of those outback, just haven't gotten to it...RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Target carries them as well. :cheers2:



2018 Zuru Metal Machines Buffalo by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## XracerHO

*HW Batmobile DC 2/5*

The Batmobile is all grey plastic except for metal base & rear grille. The Box art has the vehicle in black, so will spray most areas black leaving some grey accents (to be decided).

A great amount of body support plastic has to be removed but the body fits a 4 gear chassis with side mounting clips removed. Will mount body with front screw post & rear bracket.










Rear grille was attached by poster putty for pic. Shop may have to learn how to mold diecast parts to lighten body.










Another Batmobile will soon cruise the track - GREAT! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*HW Batmobile cont'd*

Body was painted in semi-gloss black with only side panel's left grey with a dusting of smoke color to give a subtle body accent which required excessive lighting to show in following pic.










This photo is more accurate color view of semi-gloss Batmobile mounted.










Sure looks more intimidating in mostly semi-gloss black. ..RL


----------



## Hobby Dude

I have always loved Oscar Meyer hot dogs, but since 2001, they don't really taste good any more, and they for some odd reason keep people "loose-in-da-caboose"? Oscar Meyer needs to return to their pre 2001 formula for success, until then, Ball Park is my favorite...


----------



## XracerHO

*Lost Corvette*

In 1983 Corvette (30 yr. Celebratory Car) was NOT produced. An avid Corvette collector with a Body shop built what he considered would have been the 83 Corvette (The Lost Corvette -TV Show) using a 1985 version as a base.

Thus the shop's newest project was started from the Tyco 1984-85 version.
The front quarter side vents were opened up on both sides & wheel well extensions were added representing the 70's.











The split rear windows with raised spear down middle came from the 1963 resulting in major fabrication. 











With windows taped over the major fill, sanding & priming job continues.











The Lost Vet will be painted pearl white eventually between putting & finishing other project. ..RL


----------



## alpink

cool idea and project


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's thinking outside the box...!!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

XracerHO said:


> In 1983 Corvette (30 yr. Celebratory Car) was NOT produced. An avid Corvette collector with a Body shop built what he considered would have been the 83 Corvette (The Lost Corvette -TV Show) using a 1985 version as a base.


----------



## XracerHO

*Mig Rig*

The white plastic bodied HW, the first to be mounted by the shop on a magna-traction chassis had to be shortened to fit.

Shorten to align wheel wells.










Full interior cut down & hole for post mount. Due to chopped top, you really can't see all the interior detail.










Top view with new motor swap, back bed installation & detail painting.










Rear view shows the detail.










Side view with hot motor since it is a speed shop maintenance vehicle. Also, side filled seams to be touched up.











Next, the red 4-gear version that was just finished. RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cooooooooool cutting!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Red Mig Rig with 4-gear chassis*

View with interior installed on 4-gear chassis which required engine & bed to be raised considerably.











Showing the painted bed detail & fabricated new rear wheel covers in matching red.










Screw mounted on chassis with black tires.











What a difference when liquid chrome is applied to rims.










Speed shop vehicle looks better in Red.










Rig looks good on 4-gear chassis too. ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice job on the wheels and well the rest of it too! :cheers2:


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Thanksgiving Day (CDN)*

*To All a Happy Thanksgiving Day (CDN)​*









*& Happy Columbus Day to our neighbors to the south

From One Guy Garage​*


----------



## XracerHO

*New Camaro (Zuru)*

Another Zuru all plastic body mounted on an AW 4-gear chassis by front screw & rear bracket mounts.

Really looks like the latest Camaro version with modern tuner graphics. 











Rear duel coke bottle tailights which were painted clear red.












Front grille sits low with low car stance.










Thinking that the wheel rims should have chrome spokes & outer rings but undecided!
Any Suggestions ..RL


----------



## alpink

love that.
to me the front looks like a Mustang or MOPAR.
in any case, it is based on modern versions of 60's muscle cars and has quite a bit of charm.
I like the wheel/tire combo as it is.
might look better with something low profile too.
consider making a "splitter" to go across the front to give it more down force on the frnt.
LOL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Stevenson ran their Z28 with rims that matched the blue body color and it looked nice.

https://www.motortrend.com/news/chevrolet-camaro-z28-r-race-car-to-debut-in-daytona/


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the suggestions which are appreciated:

*alpink*: The only part of the metal base for the body was the lower front louvered grille & splitter which are being fabricated in plastic for installation.

*MFRacing*: The Stevenson Camaro looks Awesome & will follow with the same blue of the graphic on rims. Also, One cool dog on your previous comment.

*HDude*: You keep taking care of your cabooose! lol.

Thanks to all for the comments, smiles & likes. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*A Scary Halloween Visit*

*Halloween Visit*

The Joker scared everyone in the shop when he arrived for Trick OR Treat!!!










The shop treated Him to Pumpkin Pie & a very quick Oil change! HA HA HA!! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*HO HWFD Fire Rescue Truck*

Cab previously mounted on chassis with new rear bed.











Fifth wheel had to be relocated to rear of cab bed & grid detail installed so trailer would not hit cab in the turns.











Trailer rear axle assembly had to be fabricated & installed for a level stance when connected to fifth wheel of cab.










The finished HWFD Tractor with attached tanker trailer now runs very smoothly around tight turns. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Coooool conversion...!!! RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Coooool conversion...!!! RM


plus one


----------



## XracerHO

*Another Zuru Body*

Another Zuru all plastic body mounted on an AW 4-gear chassis by front screw & rear bracket mounts. 
It has a look of an early Pony car with a modern customization. Really like the factory molded color (w/metal flake) & graphics.











Front grille received black painted accents.











Clear red paint applied to rear taillights.











Chrome rims suit this car.











Paired with previously posted Zuru white Camaro Beast which retained black rims (blue test did not show well) produced some fun racing on the track. ...RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice job on the Zuru casting. They do have some interesting castings in their line up. :cheers2:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good RL...Glad to see ya staying busy with builds...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim

very nice job on the conversions . I had to get one of the old gold trucks and the white camaro looking car too.
I took the truck apart and am fitting it to a 4gear chassis with some body mods to make it more realistic looking .


----------



## XracerHO

*Long Term Project: OLD Truck*

A junk bin find of an old plastic (1/76) truck kit sparked an attempt to mount it on an AW tjet chassis. First step was disassembly of what parts the shop had.










Next remove very thick paint job, probably requiring two scalecoat baths.

The body is very narrow so this will be a long project requiring many challenges to be over come so it will be a continuing story probably interrupted by small projects along the way. Hope you will stay tuned! ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

:lurk5: Is the scalecoat product you use - their wash away paint remover?


----------



## XracerHO

*MFRacing *-- Yes, Scalecoat II wash away paint remover. Excellent paint remover, follow directions on bottle, will not harm plastic & it is reusable. 

*Thanks* for all the positive comments & likes on the shop's posts. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking old truck...will be staying tuned in...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Restoration of COX Porsche 314166*

The shop purchased a Cox set in excellent condition containing an original Porsche in a small white box. The chassis has COX molded into the chassis. Upon inspection the right side shows a crack in the fender. It will be glued & touch up paint applied.











The rear view showed no damage.











The left side was missing a large panel which was fabricated from yellow plastic & replaced from the front of the door to half of the front fender. (dull yellow piece) The panel will only be painted yellow & red accent restored, to retain the originality of the car.











The front does not have any damage. The sponge tires & pickup shoes are well worn.











The rest of the set including a Datsun 314167 was in excellent condition. The set will be posted on the collector's form when time permits. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to ALL

From One Guy Garage​ *










The shop checking out Santa's Helpers, new ride while they hand out secret Santa gifts. RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

'dillo! FTW


----------



## Acki

Wishing you a MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## alpink

Feliz Navidad


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Merry Christmas RL....glad to see the shop staying busy...!!! Happy Holidays...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*OLD Truck .....cont'd*

*PS* The shop lowered the Challenger for Santa's helpers to improve the stance by raising body mounts.

*OLD Truck .....cont'd
*​










Got carried away with modifications & not taking photos till current condition as follows:
•	fender removed
•	cab sides flared behind engine compartment
•	dash enlarged
•	seat bench hollowed out, cab back & front of bed modified to clear top plate gears
•	fabricated new windshield post after original disintegrated 
•	fenders widened, mounted & running boards extended front and back to align
•	rear bed deck reversed, increased width & shortened to keep detail
•	cargo: bag added & back of boxes added & weathered
•	front mounting screw post installed 

More stepped mention on the next installment of the build. to be cont'd.... in new Year.

*Happy New Year!!* ..RL


----------



## alpink

interesting build.
is that on a slimline chassis?


----------



## XracerHO

*OLD Truck cont'd (2)*

*alpink * -- Chassis is an AW T-jet with magnet which has created a challenge with the required amount of fabrication to widen body. Only own a few slimline chassis which are dedicated for my few original stock Aurora slimline bodies.


*Old Truck cont'd (2)​*
Modifications: Before bed attached, a bed frame fabricated around top plate & notched for spring clip.











Bed enlarged on both sides, both ends plus rear valence fabricated with mounting screw post attached.











With steering wheel & gear box hump with stick shift fabricated, an additional Challenge was proposed a Driver figure, originally chosen for long coat, hair & mustache. This figure required as much modification & paint as the truck: hat modified completely, both arms cut twice & filled to hold steering wheel & shifter, legs cut & re-positioned. Better pic to come once in the truck.











Experimented with paint while deciding how to cover sides of truck.











Hope you guys are still watching since this build has evolved into such a long detailed one! ..RL


----------



## alpink

you bet we are watching.
nice one off custom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm still here...might could use an old credit card to cut some doors??? RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

... or a hotel door card. :cheers2:


----------



## XracerHO

*OLD Truck 3rd Cont'd*

Little more paint applied to body. Interior detailed before driver seated.











Driver required more adjustments to fit seat correctly then sanded, repainted & seated.











Drive seated with stick shift & steering wheel then seat side panel installed. Much fabrication required to frame chassis (area covered with thin styrene).










Now, similar fabrication required to the other side. Close to finish! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking goooood...RM


----------



## alpink

liking that.
hoping you can retain the patina


----------



## XracerHO

*Old Truck 4th Cont'd*

Passenger side: head lamp & chassis frame installed & patina maintained.











Front: Fabricated & installed drive side rear view mirror on windshield post.











Drive side: rough aged patina maintained with some small shiny areas on hood.











Rear: Fabricated & installed rear taillights & tire under frame.










Rims to be painted & front bumper installed shown on final photo post of Old Truck.


----------



## alpink

magnificent


----------



## XracerHO

Sorry it is taking so long for final old truck post but had to convert to Win 10 after saving personal data then install all new software which had to be learn & put on new compatible computer.

Then Hobby Talk changed to new version which trying to figure out & how to use. 

Maybe awhile or never since I tried posting the same way I always do but preview only showed links to Imgur images & not pics. HELP!!! Can we still do PM? Tired, I am no computer guru & can not find any help! ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

To bad you had to upgrade your software at the same time the migration started as well! A double whammy of change is hard to deal with alone but we are here to help. ?

Here is a link to the new FAQs (and some visual how tos) about HobbyTalk's new look and format Forum Community FAQs

If you find you are having specific issue with HobbyTalk itself due to the migration post them here - We Are Live - Community Feedback Cricket also wants to know the good things as well!

And we do have a section for other device issues (but you may find an answer faster if you post them in your own thread here instead) Computer/Internet/Forum Assistance


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I havent heard of any other issues with Imgur images but we are having a few glitches with slow uploads and partial processing of functions. This also is effecting the immediate editing of a post you just made.

If you are not seeing your images in the preview - try waiting a bit for the images to load or hitting the refresh button if they never do. 

You should be able to see 3 orange bars pulsating in the upper right corner of your screen if the system is still processing your request. The system may still be processing if you see a spinning arrow next to your file tab or the url address box at the top of your screen as well.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

PMs are now called conversations and you can still click on someones avatar name to access starting a conversation with them.


----------



## XracerHO

*Old Truck Final*

Completed Old Weathered Old Truck FINAL views:

Finished front




Side view



Rear view




Sorry it took so long for final Old Truck post! Had to convert to Win 10 after saving personal data then install all new software which had to be learned & put on new compatible computer. Then Hobby Talk changed to new version which trying to figure out & how to post. ..RL


----------



## 60chevyjim

the truck looks great !!


----------



## XracerHO

*Restoration Work*

A bulk car show purchase, resulted in some bodies needing restoration.










First project: Aurora T-jet Ford Torino which has a thin coat of black over yellow paint, broken windshield posts & chopped rear wheel wells.










The shop is a real sucker for sadly abused bodies which need restoring! *To be Cont’d*


----------



## XracerHO

*Torino Restoration: Cont’d*

Please excuse the sanding dust!

The thin flat black over bright yellow paint did not come off in the paint remover which loosen it. A painstaking removal by thumb nails to save body scratching, returned it to original pale-yellow molded color.

The graphs over rear well wheels went well but more yellow plastic will to be melted to fill small imperfections there, windshield post & gouge on the front fender. These applications will need time to gas out before final sanding.




The front & rear bumpers were spattered with the bright yellow paint when removed also removed the chrome. Lucky for the new Liquid Chrome product.
On to the next restoration: LOLA. ..RL


----------



## alpink

impressed with the graft!
looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You do like work...!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Lola Restoration

A little work but have the time, thanks to self-imposed staying at home due to COVID-19 . All members stay healthy!!

*Lola Restoration*
Remember this from the group, again the black disgusting hard to remove paint!










Looks better in orginal White & mounted to tuned AW t-jet chassis! The sscrew posts had to be rebuilt.











Just have to paint a wide red stripe down the middle to return to stock configuratiom.
Great stock race car body which was a favorite of mine to race. It is really quick! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Have always liked that body...glad to see ya saving it...RM


----------



## alpink

nice save.
very clean


----------



## XracerHO

*Corvette Split Window Restoration*

Previous posts shows the Aurora T-jet Vet painted in a sad ugly green transparent color. After removal discovered both rear wheel wells badly enlarged like Torino, front wheel wells just bottom cut & surprisingly mounting posts untouched.
First rebuilt rear bumper in white plastic.










Started wheel well repairs with closest tan plastic in the shop










Contoured repairs to resemble original Aurora wheel wells for Corvette. More sanding required & since tan plastic not a perfect match a touch up paint job to inserts required. More filling to bring belt line to match body line.










Other side wheel wells have been repaired similarly & only bumper re-chroming & touch up paint to be finished once hobby shop opens again for painting.

*HAPPY EASTER TO ALL & STAY HEALTHY*. ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Looking better!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's making progress...!!!


----------



## alpink

showing real promise


----------



## XracerHO

Corvette Restoration cont'd

A better view of the Tan Corvette (less light) with chrome repair & difference in tan color which will require touch up paint on rear quarters to match original plastic. This body is a very thick Tan body unlike most thin Tan bodies which shatter at slightest contact.










* Chevy Restoration*

The Atlas Chevy Impala after black & red paint removed needed wheel well repairs all around. The shop guys are getting tired of this repair & extensive sanding required. The car has been mounted on an AW T-jet chassis.











Top needed a hole filled. This Chevy will be painted in the period Police black/white color scheme. The shop will install a small round red light (cherry) on the roof. 










The shop has received a new fast race car to prep for next post! So keep your distance & stay Healthy till then. ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I had to turn my CPU around to stretch the keyboard wire far enough that when I lean back I can almost maintain that 6' of social distance thing. 😷


----------



## alpink

nice Atlas Impala .... 65 I think.
I have one stashed somewhere.
always like seeing your latest restores.
thank you for sharing.


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for positive comments & funny comments. *Sorry, Race Car POST will follow shortly!!!

First: Utility Service Truck*

Like the old Ford cab, left the small rub marks in the grille for realism.










The plastic bed was from some diecast which required a great amount of material to be removed underneath for AW chassis clearance. A great deal of detail painting was required to accent the bed equipment.










Closeup showing the dash board & steering wheel in cab. The back of the bench seat was mounted in cab and later a suitable driver figure will be added to the cab.










The rear bed shows the extensive number of lights & equipment being carried.










A smooth runner! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Bob Beers Blu/Whte AFX Ford GT Race Car Limited Edition*

The race car arrived & it looks GREAT!! Paint scheme is awesome & car has a LOW stance!











The interior & engine insert top view:











Hurried shop guy left jack stand under car resulting in tilted photo, Car body NOT tilted! LOL
Still wanted to show front end detail so pic included.











The rear view with the appropriate name! Save the box card with Bob's details & garage photo!










It runs well on small or large track very quickly!! Just like his book an immediate collectible which has to be run ..RL


----------



## alpink

incredible detail.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Very nice build and acquisition!


----------



## XracerHO

*Datsun 240Z Repair*

Drone view of fabricated new roof from other car roof & evergreen strips.



Side view: now just a little primer, coat of matching red, install bumpers plus windows & ready for the track.



Datsun is one of my favorite bodies. ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Looks good! I need to get me one of those drone cams.


----------



## XracerHO

Happy Canada Day

Since celebrations are a little subdued by pandemic thought of a photo
representing a past Canadian Celebration!








Can you guess: Only Canadian NASCAR Cup winning driver Earl Ross's #52 race car sponsored by Canadian Carling Brewery. A Canadian Celebratory Moment. ..RL

HAPPY CANADA DAY 
Everyone Stay Healthy & Safe​


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Happy Canada Day to all our Northern friends!


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Independence Day to all our American Friends!*

*Stay Healthy & Safe  *​


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Happy Days to both sides...!!!


----------



## XracerHO

*AW Mustang Fastback Thunderplus*​
A few simple custom touches to make this body look better.

Purchased the AW Mustang with all white interior which needed red seats to match the stripes to show the interior detail as show in the overhead view. 











Next the stance: removed enough material from rear mounting post so it was not visible from the rear giving the car a more level lower look. Could NOT do the same to the front mounting post without enlarging the front wheel wells. The shop wanted to keep the body as close to stock as possible.










The shop likes the style of the Mustang fastback version best. ..RL


----------



## GMDad

XracerHO said:


> Happy Canada Day
> 
> Since celebrations are a little subdued by pandemic thought of a photo
> representing a past Canadian Celebration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess: Only Canadian NASCAR Cup winning driver Earl Ross's #52 race car sponsored by Canadian Carling Brewery. A Canadian Celebratory Moment. ..RL
> 
> HAPPY CANADA DAY
> Everyone Stay Healthy & Safe​


1972 era IIRC. The car was in the showroom of the Chev dealer I worked for in Hamilton for a couple days.


----------



## XracerHO

*RAF Bedford Refueling Tanker Truck*

The shop acquired a partially assembled old Airfix Royal Air Force (RAF) tanker with some missing parts. A real challenge to mount on AW Thunderplus Chassis. This project was to build a well used & abused service truck & it has developed into a long process.

Starting with the cab assembly, mounting & painting in the RAF blue color. A figure from the parts box was reconstructed into a driver with steering wheel. Kit support figure was painted.











Cab base was attached to a front screw mounting post.











Once the driver was positioned the front & sides of the cab could be installed. Head lights, spare tire, gas tank & other small details added to rear of cab.










Red was checking with the driver who test drove the vehicle.










Next time: assembly of the tanker bed. To Be Continued....


----------



## alpink

love your various projects.
takes us out of the mundane


----------



## XracerHO

*RAF Bedford Refueling Tanker Truck CON.T*

Better view of gas tank & spare tire on shelf on back of cab. Notice scars & heavy gluing of previous owner left to show welding repairs on cab.











Tank length was reduced by 1/2 an inch to fit chassis then painted RAF blue.










Most parts on top of the tank where missing & had to be scratch built (all booms & tubing).











Very tricky & tedious work installing & connecting detail parts inside tank.










The rear doors were glued slightly open to show all pumping detail & allow truck to be run.
A rear screw mounting post was attached to the tank. 










Next cab & tank connected then framing & side detail fabricated & installed To be cont'd... ..RL


----------



## alpink

some pretty intense detail in the back of the tank.
nice work


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

alpink said:


> some pretty intense detail in the back of the tank.
> nice work


 Xs 2 🤙


----------



## XracerHO

*RAF Bedford Refueling Tanker Truck CON.T PLUS Another*

Thanks for the positive comments and sorry for long time since last post but shop got into TOO MANY projects at one time.

The Tanker is together & screw mounted to chassis but framing not started due to other project below.











SURPRISE another RAF Tanker barn find in obscure bag in hobby shop junk pile! It was in worse shape, ruff paint & more parts missing than prevoius trucker. Cab door & interior seats fabricated while steering wheel from parts bin. Upper tank detail (hoses, hatches, etc} fabricated & installed. Red walk ways are ladders from parts bin. Gas tank behind cab detailed & mounted.











Progress on this truck was quicker from lessons learned on earlier more complete version. Shop liked the idea of having an older beat up version so yellow paint lightly sanded smooth to give weathered look. Very little detail inside tank so painted in bright colors to compensate. Rear frame detail made & spare tire added.











Lights fabricated, parts bin Spare wheel painted & added then repainted all dark blue area to RAF med blue. Large front bumper fabricated & grille detailed.











Vehicle put together on chassis & cab attached to tanker plus screw mounted to chassis. 










This tanker will be test bed to design & fabricate side frames & detail covering chassis clip for both trucks which will be finished & shown together! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

Zuru Defender
Since supplies are limited now, these Metal Machine which are plastic with metal pans make fun projects.

Original with diecast pan removed.










Rear mounting post installed.










Front mounting post innstalled.










Under side cavity created for Tjet chassis as low as possible so tires can not be seen.










Front plate added.










Rear plates added










Painted & dull coated.










Turret just loose enough to turn while cruising on the track as if looking for target. ..RL


----------



## alpink

nice armored vehicle


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice engineering!


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Thanksgiving To All
while us Canadians celebrate our Thanksgiving!!










Enjoy the day even though it is different this year and partake of all the Turkey with stuffing & Pumpkin Pie you can hold.

Stay Safe & Heathly ALL !! ..RL*


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## alpink

XracerHO, right back atcha.
Happy Thanksgiving.
I think we all have a lot to be thankful for even if we lose sight of it occasionally.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Happy Thanksgiving to ya RL !!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Another Zuru Body *

Another Zuru all plastic body mounted on a 4-gear chassis by front screw & rear bracket mounts. It has a look of an early Pony car (Camaro) with a modern customization. Could not resist the factory molded orange color & graphics & supplies are limited up here in the North.











Like the side exhaust & low stance. Chrome plating is very good.











This time installed the chrome Dash which you can barely see from this view!










Going to chrome the rims using the liquid chrome pen. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*A Scary Halloween Visit*

Why decorating the shop for Halloween, the Penguin scared everyone when he arrived for Trick OR Treat!!!










As you can see when the Bat arrived he left quickly knowing Batman would be close behind to recover his ride.!!

Enjoy the evening & if you see any scary things ---- call Ghost-Busters!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Boooooooooooo......!!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

2008 Halloween Party by Milton Fox, on Flickr​


----------



## XracerHO

*Beaten up Ford Pickups*

The shop was given these two, red & blue, small plastic pickups as a challenge to motorize them. Think they represent flat sided Ford Pickups.

Original Red P/U









Removed parts during fabrication from both red & blue trucks.









The blue truck was background in Thanksgiving post. Under construction. Notice the glue spattered body & fogged windshield.









It was made into a long bed pickup mounted on AW thunderjet chassis by screw mounts.









Just to be different decided to make the red Pickup a short bed with fabricated tonneau cover.









These bodies were so thin that you could see through them thus they will require painting the inside of the body the same color when finished fabrication. TO BE CONT'D ... RL


----------



## alpink

good luck painting that type of plastic. please let us know your procedure. looking good!


----------



## XracerHO

*Beaten up Ford Pickups Cont'd*

In lockdown access to the hobby shop paint booth is shutdown over Christmas. Wanted to spray plastic tonneau covers semi flat black. Spent some time sanding the bodies to remove glue spatters but leaving them with a rough well used surface and original colors. Only the red truck need inside color and a red Sharpe eliminated the see through look. 










Painted the rear bumper & tail lights silver with Tamiya bottle paint & clear red over tail light lens. So for now they are finished & parked on the track. Next project!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool engineering...always liked a shortbed truck...Happy Holidays to you and yours...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you & yours!​
Decorating the shop while winterizing Santa's summer ride, his little Red Corvette!









Sent From the shop:
Contactless, Germ-Free, Social Distanced,  Christmas Cheer!  ..RL​


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Back at ya RL...!!! Cool red Vette, just in time for Christmas...


----------



## XracerHO

*Austin K2/Y Ambulance* affectionately nicknamed "Katy"

The Austin K2/Y is a British heavy military ambulance that was used by all British and Commonwealth troops, as well as American forces which received them in reverse Lend-Lease during the Second World War. The K2/Y ambulance was also used in the Korean War.

A Challenging Build: The cab floor was removed, raised to clear t-jet chassis then front fenders & hood reattached over wheels. Mounting screw post attached. Painted & detailed as assembled.











Rear body floor cut open to fit over chassis & rear mounting post attached.











Rear floor fabricated using removed floor parts plus additional white plastic required.










*CON'T *next day with more interesting history about one WWII driver & completed Ambulance.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cooool looking build...!!!


----------



## XracerHO

*Austin K2/Y Ambulance* affectionately nicknamed "Katy" CONTINUED!!

Bed finished & mounted.











Bed top painted & ready to join cab & bed togeher. Notice outline of door with indent to clear spare tire for access to rear area.











Interior detail painted but sorry this was the best pic of it.










Finished Side view of Ambulance on appropriate colored chassis but will change white tire.











The then Princess Elizabeth (future Queen) was trained to drive one during the 2nd world war .










Upon investigation of the Ambulance history the above fact make it an interesting build.


----------



## alpink

we shall have to find you a Princess figurine to stand beside it then!


----------



## XracerHO

*alpink:*
That would be greatly appreciated if you can find a Princess ( Queen Elizabeth II) figurine.

Below Thumbnail enlarged (better lg pic in Wikipedia under Austin K2Y ambulance).









These days she drives a Land Rover. THKS ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

AW Military Jeep

Years ago when AW produced a Camo Jeep, the shop built a Military Jeep with a crew of 3 men. Below a reminded pic










At the time it was pointed out the driver did not have legs, so after a long search this boots were found & tediously installed.










At the same time the shop acquired another AW Camo Jeep & with all the acquired Military equipment searching for the driver boots, built another Military JEEP. Painted jeep with a flat clear first then detail Khaki & Olive drab.










Driver figure was altered & installed. New smaller more in scale steering was installed.










To Be Cont'd..... Shortly ..RL


----------



## alpink

both jeeps are looking really good


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for positive comments which were appreciated.

*CONTINUED Military Jeeps*​
A lot of work on both Jeeps was altering the figures into the desired posed positions. One final view of the rear of the 2nd Jeep showing the detailed rack that was attached & filled with equipment.










Sometime builds get stalled looking for parts to finish them. 

* Alpink* once a standing plastic female figure is found & painted, a pic will be posted with Ambulance accompaniment. ... RL


----------



## alpink

I am still looking for a suitable figurine.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looking great! It reminds me...


----------



## XracerHO

*GMC Militray Truck -- N.Y. Desert Rats*

GMC trucks where reliable & carried all the supplies (fuel, water,food,ammunition, etc.) needed during long trips into the desert for reconnaissance behind enemy lines. Windshield glass was removed so it would not reflect the sun exposing their position.

The body underwent extensive fabrication to be screw mounted on a T-jet chassis.











Notice both front & rear rims: plastic kit rims were glued to narrowed magnatration rims then turned to original size & shape for mounting of tires.











Rear view of the new truck in desert camo ready for service & loading of all the crew's gear.










Notice shell storage. The gun & tailgate are pose able.










Hope you like the desert rats truck. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Jeep Renegade*​
The shop while working on the military versions picked up an AW JEEP RENEGADE with a very nice red paint job & white lettered tires. Immediately the guys replaced the steering wheel with a smaller one.










Customer did not like the bright blue interior which the guys changed to black.










Customer wanted the usual power winch, crash bar & lights assembly installed on the front bumper . 










On the rear; a container with bracket, extra chrome wheel & tow hitch were installed.










Customer wanted the shop to locate a motorcyle trailer for the Jeep. ... *To be cont'd about Trailer *


----------



## XracerHO

*Jeep Renegade* CON'T

* Motorcycle Trailer*​
The shop found a very good color-matched Motorcycle trailer by MatchBox for the customer.










The detail on the tailgate was fantastic!










The motorcycle had to be painted to match the Jeep & came out very well.










The combination looks great & customer was very happy! 










Onto the next project. ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

A very nice combo! 🤙


----------



## XracerHO

*Jeep & One More Customer Request*​
The Jeep will also be used to tow the customer's horse trailer by Matchbox.










The Horse "Black Beauty" had a short visit to the shop to level the hitch.










The Jeep easily tows around either trailer! Customer satisfied, NOW to the Next project. ..RL


----------



## alpink

nice combo


----------



## XracerHO

*Shop Adjustment *​
Took long time since last update: Due to pandemic the shop had to social distance so two guys took the Utility truck to a small home garage to set for work in their own separate bubble until new rule allow larger bubble.











Finished detail on ambulance chassis frames & fuel tanks. 










Plus interior detail.










So for awhile pics will becoming from both areas! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

AutoWorld HO CORVETTES

Stock to the right & left lowered + new fabricated clip-on mount on faster inline chassis.











Rear view: Now that is the stance for a Corvette!










Now both the same, a good friend of the shop wanted his lowered & mounted the same way!










Shop used a track section to show the true stance with guide pin attached. One of the best produced Corvette Bodies. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

cool engineering RL...much better...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Barn Find Willy's **Converted** to Delivery*​
A new shop member converted a Barn Find Willy's & a Van into Delivery mounted on to an AFX chassis with side clips removed. Then fabricated screw posts for mounting the body to the chassis. It was an all out kitbash using a Willys and a van !!











Decals were made & applied representing our local hobby shop.










Great kit bash conversion to a Willy's Delivery. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Coooool Delivery...RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Chassis Changes
Side retainers Removal & Reinforcing Chassis *​
AMX #6, Thunder jet Body, mounted by screw post to an AFX or Magnatraction Chassis after removal of side retainers.
A shop member can up with a way to reinforce the chassis.











After removing the side retainers, the chassis is reinforced with staples and super glue. Staples from a small scissors stapler were super glued into holes drilled with a .020 drill bit, a #76. on both sides of the chassis.











Body is mounted to a stiff chassis.










Ready for racing.
A tech tip probably known by other shops but new to this shop but hopeful informative for some. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Metal Machines -- Horizon*​Metal machines by zuru are all plastic bodies except for metal base pan. This body resembles a Cobra with a hard top & modern large engine installed. The shop really likes the body design.











Mounted on a 4 gear chassis with side clips removed & screw posts mounted. Low front fascia was greatly modified to accommodate pick-up shoes. Notice additional supports at base of screw posts & attachment glued to lower half of chassis for rear screw post (chassis halves can still separate for maintenance). These were needed mods for wheel well alignment.











Due to cool body design, it was a must to mount the body to a chassis.










The car received chrome rims from the liquid chrome 2mm pen. It is a good running car. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> *Metal Machines -- Horizon*​Metal machines by zuru are all plastic bodies except for metal base pan. This body resembles a Cobra with a hard top & modern large engine installed. The shop really likes the body design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted on a 4 gear chassis with side clips removed & screw posts mounted. Low front fascia was greatly modified to accommodate pick-up shoes. Notice additional supports at base of screw posts & attachment glued to lower half of chassis for rear screw post (chassis halves can still separate for maintenance). These were needed mods for wheel well alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to cool body design, it was a must to mount the body to a chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car received chrome rims from the liquid chrome 2mm pen. It is a good running car. ..RL


Very nice fit. Like how you created both post mounts. I need to get some of these new Metal Machines now! I forgot about them since I don’t see them in Target. I gotta get to a Walmart.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

cool looking car...I need to find a couple of those, let the boys work em over...


----------



## XracerHO

*Super Modified Mustang Race Car*​
*One of the shops mod race car being prepped for a race day.*

Clean up chassis then lightly oil. 











Showing body mounts. Brass soldered bars attached to body. Notice rear staple top plate retainer.











Body & Chassis, notice machines & drilled front tires and front axle mods plus Mustang on rear spoiler.











Need to clean dust off tires. Just the way we build modifies for club racing rules.










Ready for transport to race meet. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> *Super Modified Mustang Race Car*​
> *One of the shops mod race car being prepped for a race day.*
> 
> Clean up chassis then lightly oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing body mounts. Brass soldered bars attached to body. Notice rear staple top plate retainer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Body & Chassis, notice machines & drilled front tires and front axle mods plus Mustang on rear spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to clean dust off tires. Just the way we build modifies for club racing rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for transport to race meet. ..RL


Very creative radical chassis setup. I always wanted to chop off the Autoworld 4 Gears side tabs but don’t know how to beef up the structure. I am sure you guys did that before and I didn’t come across the info yet. Using staples is very interesting!


----------



## XracerHO

*tjetken*

Mod Mustang is in a modified class & with missing front of the top plate thus reinforcement needed. You can cut off the side clips to mount a narrow body, a complete top plate will maintain chassis rigidity. Have cut off side clips on both regular chassis & 4 gear chassis which have a longer top plate & rear bottom screw chassis attachment with no reinforcement needed. On 4 gear you can fabricate front screw mount & rear post bracket to straddle chassis like on original Aurora 4 gear bodies. Also review post above for Metal Machine - Horizon mounting pic 4 gear.

When viewing earlier posts, we all had trouble with Photobucket changing from free to expensive yearly fee for hosting our pics so you will see PHOTOBUCKET across these pic or totally deleted with only explanation remaining.
Most now use free Imgur pic host. Enjoy viewing previous post in the forum.

* FYI * .... Hope it helps & enjoy your post so keep posting. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> *tjetken*
> 
> Mod Mustang is in a modified class & with missing front of the top plate thus reinforcement needed. You can cut off the side clips to mount a narrow body, a complete top plate will maintain chassis rigidity. Have cut off side clips on both regular chassis & 4 gear chassis which have a longer top plate & rear bottom screw chassis attachment with no reinforcement needed. On 4 gear you can fabricate front screw mount & rear post bracket to straddle chassis like on original Aurora 4 gear bodies. Also review post above for Metal Machine - Horizon mounting pic 4 gear.
> 
> When viewing earlier posts, we all had trouble with Photobucket changing from free to expensive yearly fee for hosting our pics so you will see PHOTOBUCKET across these pic or totally deleted with only explanation remaining.
> Most now use free Imgur pic host. Enjoy viewing previous post in the forum.
> 
> * FYI * .... Hope it helps & enjoy your post so keep posting. ..RL


Thank you for all the info!! I now feel less fearful when chopping off the 4 gears tabs epecially when NO reinforcement is neccessary. Yes, I did see your Metal Machine using 4 gears pics and I saved those pics too for future reference. That must be a lot of precise measuring to get the 2 posts right. I will do the 4 gears conversions one day. In the meantime whenever someone does a plastic body conversion, I try to buy the same “diecast” for future use. I am still on my TYCO US1 obsession!

I went though all of yours and Hilltop’s posts in this forum recently and I saved many informative pics and text. I will also read other posters too. There is a lot of good info and customs out there. There is over 8.8M views on this custom section so it must contain very interesting posts. I just can’t believe how many customs you, Hilltop and other guys did on this forum! It’s just So amazing! I hope you guys can display them at your place to admire all your creations.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Tell your friends, too! We got plenty of room for everyone! 🤙


----------



## XracerHO

*Bonneville Salt Lake Racers*​The shop started with a Willys body (not original Aurora) then multiple modifications & fabrication resulted in basic body for racer.











With filling, sanding, priming & process repeated a few time then body fitted & mounted on chassis . Wheel disc were fabricated & installed. Paint applied & a few decals.












Work in progress...  to be Continued. ..RL

Happy Canada Day to All .. RL​


----------



## XracerHO

Happy Canada day To All

Just one day late but more appropriate Car!










..RL​


----------



## XracerHO

*Bonneville Racer --- Continued*​What a difference the addition of a driver w/ roll bar & more decals !










How do you like the swirl decaled hub caps! .. Really distracts other drivers.










Racer #7 finished










Off to the salt flats to race! ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

The wheels are groovy man!


----------



## XracerHO

*Another Bonneville Racer*​
If You like #7 then you should like the next Racer #4 & it's wheel rims!










Built from a tyco 34 roadster back-end & tyco 40 Ford hood, both from the junkyard leftovers behind the shop. Plus a lot of styrene fabrication.










Both are fast racers around the track, you know the combination of light weight & hot armature! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Finished the Willys Modified Racer*​Front bar fabricated & attached to chassis. More number decals applied. 










Rear bars fabricated, soldered together & attached to chassis for protection in the Friday night racing.












Practice laps at the Track .











Runs very well right out of the box! ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great stuff!


----------



## XracerHO

*Ford F100 Stake Truck WIP*​
Cab from Life Like Scene Master truck was painted a dull pink then to be mounted on AFX chassis without side clip. The cab needed extensive modification to fit chassis ( thinning of inside walls, wheel wells enlarged & rear wall cut to fit over chassis). A black base was fabricated for stake bed.










Stake bed base was attached to cab then cab screw mounted to chassis.










An evergreen planked sheet to represent wood planks will be installed on top of stake bed base. More additions to come to complete the truck!
To be continued ...RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Ford F100 Stake Truck Con't*​
Fabricated wood truck bed & installed.











Detailed view of lightly painted bed & outlined frame.










Notice the scrubbed paint of cab to represent a used but not abused truck. The stakes will be added to sides when suitable donor truck found. For now, a flat bed runner & track scenery. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Pony Trailer*​
Checking the die cast pegs which these days are slim pickings, found this Matchbox Pony Trailer : Police Mounted Unit. Another trailer for the red Jeep until a suitable tow vehicle can be built or purchased.

*







*

An easy & level mount to the Jeep tow hitch. A good vehicle would be the Aurora AFX Black Chevy Blazer which would only requiring a Police insignia & tow hitch mounting. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*TOW VEHICLE *​
For the above post: the guys found an original AFX Blazer behind the shop & attached a tow hitch. 










Will install back bumper & Police decal when it arrives from printer. The Blazer color scheme really matchs well with Pony Trailer. Onto next project. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Thanksgiving Day (CDN)*











*Happy Thanksgiving To All

& Happy Columbus Day to Our Neighbors to the south

From One Guy Garage
Stay safe & Health Everyonel*​


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving Day (CDN)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Thanksgiving To All
> 
> & Happy Columbus Day to Our Neighbors to the south
> 
> From One Guy Garage
> Stay safe & Health Everyonel*​


I like this AFX RCMP car! Been looking for it for my collection for but it’s so expensive!


----------



## XracerHO

*tjetken*
The RCMP car is very rare vehicle & very accurate with color (dark blue), insignia & make of the vehicle of the time. Living near Pearson International Airport at the time, I saw the real car pulling into the local McDonald's for breakfast with RCMP officers in their daily airport uniforms *NOT* the red jacket & brown pointy hat (dress uniform).
The RCMP car was produce at the time Aurora shut down so limited production & distribution thus expensive. Hope this info helps explains why so expensive. ..RL.


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> *tjetken*
> The RCMP car is very rare vehicle & very accurate with color (dark blue), insignia & make of the vehicle of the time. Living near Pearson International Airport at the time, I saw the real car pulling into the local McDonald's for breakfast with RCMP officers in their daily airport uniforms *NOT* the red jacket & brown pointy hat (dress uniform).
> The RCMP car was produce at the time Aurora shut down so limited production & distribution thus expensive. Hope this info helps explains why so expensive. ..RL.


Thanks for the info!! A couple of years ago, I saw a mint one at Bob Beer’s Long Island Slot Car Show in NY, Farmingdale for $350 and recently on ebay for $525. I should have purchased it at the show. 

I recently brought 2 AFX police car bodies and was thinking of making a clone but eventually I will want to buy a real one. Just another project added on my list Which I may never get to.


----------



## XracerHO

*Tanker trailers for a Semi*​
The shop acquired* two* Herpa, all plastic Tanker trailers. Just a little LONGER than the usual Big Rig trailers but the detail was excellent thus next shop project. Notice two platforms required for display,










First the name removal then deconstruction and strategic planning on where the reduction should occur to maintain the detail. Tank & hatch framing reduced then frame reduced behind landing gear & before wheel assembly. Reassembled & silver paint applied to frame. New wheel axles & adjusted suspension assembly were needed to level trailer height to match Semi fifth wheel connection. Guide pin attached between rear wheels.
Notice only one platform for display.










*TEXACO TANKER*​
The shop mounted a modified conventional cab on to converted slot-less chassis to slotted. It was painted & decals applied as a Texaco tanker semi. 










Trailer painted & decals applied in the shop.










Texaco tanker on the road now!










One more tanker to come! ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

An awesome build! 🤙


----------



## tjetken

VERY VERY VERY NICE JOB TO MAKE TRAILER SHORTER. IT LOOKS STOCK !!! 

Also like your diorama settings.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

that's a good looking outfit...!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments they are greatly appreciated.

*Second Herpa Tanker Trailer for ANOTHER TANKER SEMI*​
Following the above reduction methods, the second tanker.










*SHELL TANKER*​Trailer painted to match Shell colors & decals applied in the shop.










The shop mounted a stock cab over on to a stock magnatraction chassis & applied a few shell decals.










The Shell Semi in the shop & notice both tankers have landing gear.










Shell Tanker on the road now! 










DO not throw anything OUT. The two cut down white pieces from each tanker where put together & mounted on a Truck for scenery now but a future WATER truck project to be motorized.










On the road again! ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Super nice builds all around!


----------



## XracerHO

*To All our American Friends
HAPPY THANKSGIVING*










Enjoy all the Turkey & Pumpkin Pie with Family & Friends​


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Happy Thanksgiving to you RL...RM


----------



## slotto

Those salt flats racers remind me of my styrene builds. Very cool!


----------



## XracerHO

Great builds & really the small trailer (great idea) ! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

Santa just dropped in, to have the sled checked & give a few reindeer some exercise!










*MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR 
TO ALL*

and To ALL a Good Night HO! HO!​


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ho Ho Ho....!!! Hope you had a Merry Christmas RL...


----------



## XracerHO

Well RM Christmas was a pandemic version again due to raging variant here thus a safe Zoom Xmas keeping all family members healthy! Hopefully next year will be a Family get together Xmas Celebration & no variants..


Others & especially RM check your memory about the following fun post & what was the original incorrect name?

*When Ford reissued the Bronco,*
*the shop was reminded to correct the name on our dragstrip, old style BRONCO!! *​

With a blown 429 BOSS engine!











Orginally a *fun* build of Bronco parts put together with add on dragster parts! Note new name on the side?










Rear view & needed wheelie bars!










A fun conversation build !










What was the Bronco named incorrectly when originally posted?
Just a little fun at the end of the year! How's your memory! ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Billy Bob Broncoton?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like your concept RL...!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

No, not Broncoton. Simply used an old decal "*Phony Pony*" thinking it was not a *PONY* car (Camaro, Firebird, Mustang, Cougar, Cuda,or Challenger) forgetting it was A *Bronco*!! Anyway Changed the decal to *BAD Pony* (can't type the 'D' backwards). 
Just a little fun & want to see how it does in a drag race!


----------



## XracerHO

*Semi Frozen Set*

Was real looking for this set but was disappointed by the excessive use of grey weathering on transports covering the detail as show below straight out of the box. Told " that trucks to look grungy":

Cabover: no color just grey paint even on front of Pickup shoes!



















Conventinal: Even windshields completely grey with out wiper clean areas like on dirt cars.










Rear doors show that the detail is a wrap & cracked. Maybe spray heavy grey outline of door?










Any ideas how to reduce the grey weathering & clear a wiper areas on windshields. Afraid to use scalecoat on wrap or chrome since it will remove them too! All suggestions welcome OR maybe just leave alone! ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

The art restores use cotten swabs and their own spit but a solvent or cleaner product might be in order here. I use Super Clean. Just dampen the q tip and dont soak it so it drips. Take your time and work in small areas at a time. 🤙


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks MFR for the suggestions: the spit & polish did nothing & not having Super Clean started with Tamiya Fine polish compound on the Conventional Cab.
Cleaned the four headlight & two bumper light lenses so light could show.
NO effect on heavy gloss grey hood or fender paint!
On windshield, the paint was removed with a lot of effort leaving it clear.
NOT Worth the effort., may simply leave clear or respray windshield.
Box trailer
Using fine compound lightly only removed very little grey over wrap sides but to scared to do anymore! NOT worth the effort! 
Will paint the outline of rear doors flat grey to hide wrap cracks!

*Thus* did not touch the Cabover! Just a note: the whole cab illuminated when running.

Disappointed that all the great details are lost on these two transports to grey paint.
This is in my own humble opinion! Hope yours has less grey weathering. ..RL
Please do enjoy your set as is & get your old Aurora snowmobiles out & run around the track .


----------



## XracerHO

*Armored Command Vehicle Sd Kfx13*​
After building a few Jeep military vehicle & limited supplies due to pandemic, a small model kit of a German Armored Command Vehicle seem appropriate for comparison & maybe a diorama.

The shop put the kit together for size comparison with Utility truck!










TOO NARROW for tjet chassis but has that cute old fashion look of 1935 to 1937!










Shop had bought it, what now! ... MAKE IT FIT! .. A big challenge!
One step at a time: strip down & enlarge outer body shell.










Test fit to tjet chassis & remove parts to be added back to outer shell later but do not need to be enlarged!










To Be Continued ... WIP .. A real challenge with many steps!


----------



## XracerHO

*Armored Command Vehicle Sd Kfx13* 
WIP Continued...Part2​Once you add material to the center, not everything lines up correctly! Good example was the rear fender, notice it was cut & a small white wedge inserted so it fit the body. The front & rear screw body mounts had been installed establishing the body height for the tjet chassis & tire selection.










Next the front end had to be rebuilt, radiator added & new front bumper fabricated. Front fenders were easily installed. 










Once interior floor installed down the middle there was plenty of empty space surrounding it. Very trick pieces were added to each side of the floor attaching it to the outer body. A challenging fabrication due to the shape of the body.
Other items were added to the body in between fabrications: spare tire, ammo boxes & rear bumper valence.










A lower side valence was faricated & installed to each side. Now the tedious procedures of sanding, shaping, filling & re-sanding body parts began.










On a major rebuild, you tackle one problem at a time! WIP To be continued..... RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Armored Command Vehicle Sd Kfx13*
WIP Continued...Part 3 & Final​
All the detail parts: gun mounted, lights, driver seat & controls installed then off to paint.

Just out of the paint booth: front view with some decals applied.










Interior view with detail paint applied.










Side view with rims painted.










Rear view detail.











Overview with fabricated protective limiting lower gun movement bar installed. All decals applied & all detail paint finished.










This command tank was produced in 1935 and 1937 with thin armour (13 mm) & 7.92 mm machine gun for a 3 man crew. This project was a real challenge to enlarge it to fit chassis but keep reasonable proportions.
Need a simple project now & later may do a very little weathering on above vehicle since it looks so clean considering those tall tires (rear slicks not accurate but will give it reasonable speed on the track). ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> *Armored Command Vehicle Sd Kfx13*
> WIP Continued...Part 3 & Final​
> All the detail parts: gun mounted, lights, driver seat & controls installed then off to paint.
> 
> Just out of the paint booth: front view with some decals applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior view with detail paint applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view with rims painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear view detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overview with fabricated protective limiting lower gun movement bar installed. All decals applied & all detail paint finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This command tank was produced in 1935 and 1937 with thin armour (13 mm) & 7.92 mm machine gun for a 3 man crew. This project was a real challenge to enlarge it to fit chassis but keep reasonable proportions.
> Need a simple project now & later may do a very little weathering on above vehicle since it looks so clean considering those tall tires (rear slicks not accurate but will give it reasonable speed on the track). ..RL


Wow! That’s great imagination and engineering! Looks great and it’s one of a kind Custom.


----------



## slotto

That's really pretty cool. Nice job


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments which are greatly appreciated.

*Armored Command Vehicle Sd Kfx13*​
Reference photos showed these vehicles on muddy back roads, so a very little weathering (mud splatters) was dusted on only both sides to show it was just put into service. Want all model detail to still be visible.










Military vehicles are only clean the moment they leave the manufacturing facility. It cruises the track very well. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Semi Frozen Set*
*Conventional** Transport {FIRST}*​
Remember the Grungy Look below:










Well Tamiya Fine Compound FAILED to remove the stubborn Grey paint BUT the Coarse Compound WORKED!!!

Check it out BELOW: The top of trailer sides cleaned up & removed just a little from the bottom to maintain a weathered look!










Next the Cab: can now see detail including the little Petebilt label!!! WOW










Used the wipers & lightly cleaned oversize decal & maintained the weathering look!! WOW










Sorry lost some of the red Petebilt on rad! This is how the weathering should have been done!! IMHO RL


----------



## tjetken

Now, it looks much better where you can see more of the original decals.


----------



## XracerHO

*Semi Frozen Set
Cabover Transport {Last}*​
*Please check above post #2021 for conventional Transport change*

Remember the ALL GREY Grungy Look below:










Used the wipers again following their projectory & uncovered the decals & nice paint work pattern & maintained the weathering look!! WOW










Trailer was lightly cleaned exposing the lettering & company name but cleaning was restricted due to the tanker's delicate chrome base! WOW










Transports are not off-road vehicles & need chains on the tires in snow & pusher vehicles thus great detail was lost to *a grey grungy LOOK*.

AW had a big winner here with the white track (simulating snow & ice) which would have made a great Christmas set easily replacing the train set under the Christmas tree. Snowmobiles and all other vehicles could have been introduced for the track. Something nobody has done since Aurora Snowmobile set many, many years ago. IMHO ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Road Rippers Snap N Play Collectibles 2 Pack*​
Another Dollar store cheap 2 pack of small plastic cars NOT visible throw packaging next to the Hot Wheels display. 
Shop decided to buy one & got this nice little snap together Viper!










Very small but with a little of both sides thinned, window bases removed for clearance & inside front bumper narrowed for pickup shoes clearance, it just fit onto an AW Tjet chassis.










Fabricated & attached both front & rear screw mounting posts to Body & using 2-56 flat head screws attached the body to chassis.










Attached front spoiler & rear valence then a little black detail painting to finish the body: vents, front grill.










Silver base with clear red to taillights.










Comparison original & mounted body.










Very nicely detailed body but small size means Tjet chassis & body thinning!
Many modern more bodies: Jeep Wrangler, Ford & Ram Pickups, Mustang, Camaro & Nissan 370Z with clear stick on decals. Can only comment on Viper & Mustang OK but Ram P/U to narrow because upon return to store all other packs were GONE! ..RL 
Coming soon the Mounted Mustang!​


----------



## tjetken

Not bad for a buck!! Definitely, buy it when you see it and return later when you don’t want it since it may be gone when you go back to the store.


----------



## XracerHO

Yes in hobbies, buy it if you see it! Learned the hard way & missed a few by think it will be there next time !


*Road Rippers Snap N Play Collectibles 2 Pack
Mustang*​
Stock black version:










Worked on the red version first: this fit the AW chassis with only minor reduction in the front valence for pickup shoe clearance.










Fabricated & installed front & rear mounting screw posts to body. Mounted part of rear valence with exhaust detail to body. 










These bodies are molded with great detail. 










Started detail painting: headlights, vents, spoiler & silver to mustang (very accurate). Sorry pic does not show Mustang in grill very well. More detail to paint then black version. Great little inexpensive plastic bodies for a Tjet chassis. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> Yes in hobbies, buy it if you see it! Learned the hard way & missed a few by think it will be there next time !
> 
> 
> *Road Rippers Snap N Play Collectibles 2 Pack
> Mustang*​
> Stock black version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked on the red version first: this fit the AW chassis with only minor reduction in the front valence for pickup shoe clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabricated & installed front & rear mounting screw posts to body. Mounted part of rear valence with exhaust detail to body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These bodies are molded with great detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started detail painting: headlights, vents, spoiler & silver to mustang (very accurate). Sorry pic does not show Mustang in grill very well. More detail to paint then black version. Great little inexpensive plastic bodies for a Tjet chassis. ..RL


Dang nice! It fits the tjet chassis so well!
I love mustangs. I never heard of this brand before.


----------



## XracerHO

*Road Rippers Snap N Play Collectibles 2 Pack*​Brand is Toy State International Ltd. Made in Shenzhen, China. Only seen in Dollarama & only seen once & hope to see more stock.
*Matchbox UK Version*​Another note: Only see Matchbox UK stock in our local Walmart thus only see metal nose ice cream truck!

*Road Rippers Snap N Play Collectibles 2 Pack
Ford F150 SVT Raptor*​Appropriately for me due our Toronto Raptor NBA team , it was the Ford Raptor pickup version! Shown below in green & note small rear window.

*







*

Prototype:
Working on the yellow version to easily see the cut lines to reduce the pickup to the long wheel base of the AW Tjet chassis! Approximately 3/16 of an inch was cut out of the small rear window of cab & remaining slit was roughly filled in. Door & bed line outlines were still visible .











Rear view, all windows were reduced to just visible amount for chassis clearance. The front & rear screw mounting posts were installed by using evergreen tubing screwed to chassis & sitting body on cutting tubes until body sat with level stance & clear of chassis then super glue applied to top of posts & body attached. After glue set carefully unscrewed posts then added support pieces around base & liberal application of super glue for permanent hold.










Comparison of converted Pickup










Protoype finished & now off to sanding, putty, sanding & eventually paint & detailing. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> *Road Rippers Snap N Play Collectibles 2 Pack*​Brand is Toy State International Ltd. Made in Shenzhen, China. Only seen in Dollarama & only seen once & hope to see more stock.
> *Matchbox UK Version*​Another note: Only see Matchbox UK stock in our local Walmart thus only see metal nose ice cream truck!
> 
> *Road Rippers Snap N Play Collectibles 2 Pack
> Ford F150 SVT Raptor*​Appropriately for me due our Toronto Raptor NBA team , it was the Ford Raptor pickup version! Shown below in green & note small rear window.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Prototype:
> Working on the yellow version to easily see the cut lines to reduce the pickup to the long wheel base of the AW Tjet chassis! Approximately 3/16 of an inch was cut out of the small rear window of cab & remaining slit was roughly filled in. Door & bed line outlines were still visible .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear view, all windows were reduced to just visible amount for chassis clearance. The front & rear screw mounting posts were installed by using evergreen tubing screwed to chassis & sitting body on cutting tubes until body sat with level stance & clear of chassis then super glue applied to top of posts & body attached. After glue set carefully unscrewed posts then added support pieces around base & liberal application of super glue for permanent hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison of converted Pickup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protoype finished & now off to sanding, put, sanding & eventually paint & detailing. ..RL


Nice surgery to shorten the body!


----------



## XracerHO

*Road Rippers Snap N Play Collectibles 2 Pack
Dodge Ram Power Wagon*​The shop had a White Ram Pickup which was to narrow for the AW Tjet Chassis.










Tried fitting it to the chassis by sanding the inside valences until it fit which it did with a little more material removed where chassis clip was located. Next challenge: shorten body to fit chassis wheel wells, again 3/16 " had to removed from cabs back windows. Super glued body parts together, using removed material cut pieces to fit any gaps melting them into place & after setting sanded off excess then repeated process until all areas filled. Body mounted & showing small cab rear windows with rear door handles removed.










Always keep scrap because the small cab rear windows from above Ford Raptor fit the new formed rear cab windows! Below view shows windows shaved to fit & clear chassis. Also mounting screw posts with dark base supports super glued into place. Yes, square mounting post, shop ran out of round evergreen mounting post stock. Round is better body posts for short fitting bodies for rear gear clearance.










Comparison of Mounted body to original pickup body. Next more sanding, filling, then painting & detailing.










More work to this body but now have another Tjet Pickup & hope the explanation was not to lengthy! ...RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice engineering by the work shop crew! They deserve a raise!


----------



## tjetken

Nice surgery and thanks for sharing how you created mount points!
Nope, MY explantions are too dang wordy! Yours is just fine. I like to read how people think to customize and not just post photos of the final product so that I can learn the process.


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the positive comments which are greatly appreciated.

*As requested:
Technique Used To Shortening Road Ripper Pickups*​
A piece of 3/16" tape was stuck vertically encircling the body over the rear window opening as a guide for the parallel saw cuts on both sides of the tape. A very thin saw blade was used to make the 2 cuts. Thus slightly larger amount was removed to match chassis wheel well distance.

My first attempt on the yellow pickup required an adjustment by the insertion of a thin WHITE strip of evergreen plastic on the left side between body pieces to square up the body. Shown below. Did a better job on the white pickup. 










Just remember to measure wheel well distances of body & chassis a few times & calculate the amount of material to be removed then reduce for the thickness of 2 saw blade cuts when making parallel cut guidelines.

These are very cheap bodies for experimentation. Hope this is helpful information! ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> Thanks for the positive comments which are greatly appreciated.
> 
> *As requested:
> Technique Used To Shortening Road Ripper Pickups*​
> A piece of 3/16" tape was stuck vertically encircling the body over the rear window opening as a guide for the parallel saw cuts on both sides of the tape. A very thin saw blade was used to make the 2 cuts. Thus slightly larger amount was removed to match chassis wheel well distance.
> 
> My first attempt on the yellow pickup required an adjustment by the insertion of a thin WHITE strip of evergreen plastic on the left side between body pieces to square up the body. Shown below. Did a better job on the white pickup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember to measure wheel well distances of body & chassis a few times & calculate the amount of material to be removed then reduce for the thickness of 2 saw blade cuts when making parallel cut guidelines.
> 
> These are very cheap bodies for experimentation. Hope this is helpful information! ..RL


Thanks for the info! It does helps have inexpensive bodies to experiment.

I have been thinking of grafting a TYCO US1 COE front with the rear from a US1 green dumpster. I haven’t planned it thoroughly yet. I also want to make a stubby TYCO US1 dump truck with one set of rear wheels and a working shorthen dumpster with a flapping rear door BUT it would take too much brain cells for the measurements on the stubby dump truck! They are on my to do list but I work on easier conversions first.


----------



## XracerHO

Some good ideas for dump truck projects! Like the idea of a COE US1 dump truck. The stubby dump truck would be a bigger challenge but could be done! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Walmart Adventure Force Highway Haulers*
An easy Transport trailer for a Rig​
The cab was diecast & only kept the two set of rear tires for future scratch built trailer project.
The all plastic trailer, it's paint job & opening lower dump boxes made it a great addition to the transport trailer fleet.










Only alterations: a) Was filing the silver base piece of the fifth wheel pin to match diameter of the upper part (silver small piece just above jack stand) thus fitting fifth wheel hole. b) Drilled hole between rear tires to install a brass wire as rear trailer guide pin.










Liked the factor paint, licence & warnings!











Makes a nice complete rig for the layout & runs well behind the Cab-over! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Matchbox Ice Cream Van*
Owned & Operated by Sundae Dave​
Remember this metal hood version with all plastic body of the Light Blue Ice Cream Van.









​Using metal cutting wheel removed front metal post from hood then removed bottom of windshield to give more front chassis clearance. Also cut front & rear wheel braces off at same level as the rear interior then squeezed front mounting tube between remains of braces & super glued post into position. Started the grinding plastic interior using *Tjetken's* techniques for rear post & interior depth.










Now showing the underside with chassis attached & detail of fabricated plastic bumpers.










Now the side view of the Ice Cream Van with operator Dave inside.










Owner & operator Sundae Dave wanted his closeup, notice the chrome ice cream scoop in his hand ready for serving.










The shop crew quickly lined up to get the free ice cream as thanks for a good job mounting his vehicle.










The van is nose heavy & runs well but has to be slowed down to make the curves but it will only be driven slowly & making many stops to serve ice cream! ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> *Matchbox Ice Cream Van*
> Owned & Operated by Sundae Dave​
> Remember this metal hood version with all plastic body of the Light Blue Ice Cream Van.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Using metal cutting wheel removed front metal post from hood then removed bottom of windshield to give more front chassis clearance. Also cut front & rear wheel braces off at same level as the rear interior then squeezed front mounting tube between remains of braces & super glued post into position. Started the grinding plastic interior using *Tjetken's* techniques for rear post & interior depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now showing the underside with chassis attached & detail of fabricated plastic bumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the side view of the Ice Cream Van with operator Dave inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owner & operator Sundae Dave wanted his closeup, notice the chrome ice cream scoop in his hand ready for serving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shop crew quickly lined up to get the free ice cream as thanks for a good job mounting his vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The van is nose heavy & runs well but has to be slowed down to may the curves but it will only be driven slowly & making many stops to serve ice cream! ..RL


Very nice! Looks great with a real ice cream man and I like that jack in the diorama! The custom bumpers looks really good. Your front and rear posts look cleaner than my conversion of the same truck. Well done!


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks very much for the positive comments which are greatly appreciated! 
Your idea of putting a sleeve over the post was very inventive & a future technique to remember.
More informational Notes:
a) Dave, the ice cream man was a small mechanic figure with a crescent wrench in his hand which I put a blob of superglue on the end & chromed it for the ice cream scoop then glue him to interior & shortened for clearance!
b) What you can't easily see: the sink, faucet & ice cream compartment handles were chromed.
c) Would wait to find an all plastic version next time for an easier conversion. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Hot Wheels --The Raijin Express
Dekotora Truck*​The shop found this truck on the Hot Wheels diecast pegs but the truck has an all plastic chrome body only a metal plate holding the wheels. An internet search revealed that it was the latest amazing customization craze in Japan (see info below pic). 

*







*

In Japanese mythology, Raijin is the god of thunder, lightning, and storms. Dekotora are Japanese trucks that are chromed out, lit up and extravagantly decorated. The Raijin Express used to be a Japanese garbage truck. It since has gotten a $100K makeover designed by Ryu Asada based on the Japanese Dekotora custom trucks. The Raijin Express brings them together in a head turning explosion of detail that rolls by with the energy of a storm for special events & referred to as art truck.

The shop wasted no time, breaking down the truck into components: one piece cab with box bed, black windshield, lower chrome base & metal plate holding the wheels. The wheel base matched that of an AW Tjet short wheel base chassis.










The cab & bed long connecting supports were removed then windshield reinstalled & glue in place. Cab & box put aside until final assembly.

*.... To Be Continued ... RL*​


----------



## XracerHO

*Hot Wheels --The Raijin Express
Dekotora Truck*
*Continued*​
Alternatively, you could cut the Windshield area at the tape & only install with glue to the front portion to cab. Do this on my next express version to save a little weight.











Next the lower chrome base cut the piece sitting on top of the tape & remove it! The front triangle will be later glued to the underside of the cab's extended lower front-end.










First compare the above pic to the one below paying special attention to the rear wheel well & remove all material on bot sides right up to flat large narrow main top support for the whole lower base! This will allow rear gear clearance!
Mount the lower chrome base unit onto a short wheel base AW T-jet chassis preferable with chrome rims to match vehicle. The bottom of material over the front axle sitting on the chassis located over the front axle may need sanding to give a level stance. Test & fit & repeat & is part of the mounting post which can just be seen installations (next)!










NB: GLUING SAND OFF CHROME CONTACT POINTS SO GLUE WILL HOLD!!
View Both these pic while installing mounting posts & mounting Base.

Posts were screwed to chassis then lowered base over chassis. Rear post attaching plate was fabricated then plate drilled to snugly fit over post then glued plate to top of lower base then push plate down over post till appropriate ride height with gear clearance was established!! Only glue posts once front post position established. Front post will require base to be ground out so post sits perpendicular to chassis. Once chassis position with level stance & gear clearance: glue posts to base & plate attachment.










Side view of chrome base attached to chassis & checked that it runs well without gear noise OR wheel rub & level stance because next glue cab & box to base! Do not want to remove it cab & bed .










Glue cab & bed to lower chrome base! REMEBER SAND GLUING Contact points ie .back of bed & lower base rear lip!










Remember triangle piece, remove body & glue it to bottom of front extension then test fit chassis & mark where pickup shoes extend & grind out round clearance pockets! FINISHED.










Screw body down & find out how surprisingly a good runner it is for such a large vehicle!










Enjoy!! ..RL


----------



## tjetken

RL!

You did a great job on the conversion! This truck looks so unique! It doesn’t look like an easy conversion and thanks for all of the pics, tips and the detail writeup. The wheelbase and stance looks like a perfect fit for the TJET chassis.

So glad you did it first so I can steal your ideals! 😉


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks Tjetken
The truck fits short wheel base AW T-jet chassis perfectly & runs very well for a large unique vehicle. Will do another one & have a couple of conversions you have done in progress!
Just browsing the Imgur gallery spotted a video of a funeral procession for a man who had sold ice cream from his van for 40 yrs! Right behind the Hearse was a respectful parade of 10 ice cream vans of fellow vendors.
Gave me a big smile & a thought of an AW 4-gear Hearse & the recent numerous ice cream vans conversions!
Keep building & posting. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

*Request pictures of your Scene Master Police Wrecker and Smith Bros box truck.*

Hi RL,

After re-reading your 4 scene maste posts, I am thinking of buying this police wrecker in your post #1530 and the Smith Bros in post #1555. Also, I want to get the Blue Flame Coal (post #1506) and the National oil trucks (post #1516) too.

Would you mind sharing pictures inside of the body of the police wrecker and the Smith Bros box truck w/o the tjet chassis? I want to see the modifications and post mounts. It sounds like a major job to mod the wrecker.

You really inspire me to work on more tjet conversions and your scene master trucks looks SO GOOD!

Thanks!


----------



## XracerHO

Will take pic of bodies underside & post for you, Tjetken. tomorrow . Right now enjoying the warm sunny weather on the shore of a very calm Lake Ontario. Use a long wheel base Aw tjet chassis.
START with the box truck simpler than tow truck which requires you to rebuild the entire rear bed. First dismantle the truck & cutoff the rear chassis frames from the cab. Sometimes the winshield will not easily come out just leave it attached. Also keep all the parts they will be used, you do not need the tires.
You will be building 2 separate sections: cab then bed & after both screw mounted then both glued together for complete truck.
Sand down inside of cab on both sides at running board level to fit tightly over chassis. It will be paper thin just above running board. Also cut pattern in cab back so it fits over top plate of chassis with gear clearance & over lower part of chassis but sitting on top of lower chassis. The bottom edge of fenders will line up with center of front axle. The cab with sit properly just pushed over chassis & able to run. Then screw mounting tube to chassis with the approx. Height to underside of hood ...test fit till correct stance then superglue to underside of hood. Let set or drop of quick set down tube. Gently unscrew cab then superglue other pieces around tube at hood & cover with superglue + quick set drops.
Mounting the cab is the first step in all these trucks, make pattern for amount to be cutout of the back of the cab.
ONCE YOU START BUILDING THESE trucks you will have to get all of them ! Still looking for cement truck & just finished a red tow truck. They look & run so well. HOPE this helps for now! ..RL


----------



## tjetken

XracerHO said:


> Will take pic of bodies underside & post for you, Tjetken. tomorrow . Right now enjoying the warm sunny weather on the shore of a very calm Lake Ontario. Use a long wheel base Aw tjet chassis.
> START with the box truck simpler than tow truck which requires you to rebuild the entire rear bed. First dismantle the truck & cutoff the rear chassis frames from the cab. Sometimes the winshield will not easily come out just leave it attached. Also keep all the parts they will be used, you do not need the tires.
> You will be building 2 separate sections: cab then bed & after both screw mounted then both glued together for complete truck.
> Sand down inside of cab on both sides at running board level to fit tightly over chassis. It will be paper thin just above running board. Also cut pattern in cab back so it fits over top plate of chassis with gear clearance & over lower part of chassis but sitting on top of lower chassis. The bottom edge of fenders will line up with center of front axle. The cab with sit properly just pushed over chassis & able to run. Then screw mounting tube to chassis with the approx. Height to underside of hood ...test fit till correct stance then superglue to underside of hood. Let set or drop of quick set down tube. Gently unscrew cab then superglue other pieces around tube at hood & cover with superglue + quick set drops.
> Mounting the cab is the first step in all these trucks, make pattern for amount to be cutout of the back of the cab.
> ONCE YOU START BUILDING THESE trucks you will have to get all of them ! Still looking for cement truck & just finished a red tow truck. They look & run so well. HOPE this helps for now! ..RL


Enjoy the weather! Thanks for the detailed instructions since they each seem to be a challenging conversion!


----------



## tjetken

*Question on the Scene Master pack of 2 Red Fire Chief cars.*

RL, 

I did a search on this site and didn’t find a hit on the fire chief cars from Scene Master. Just wondering if you know if these cars will fit a TJET slot car chassis.

BTW, I am in the process of buying the Smith Bros and Oil truck From EBAY. I just requested total for combined shipping so I am committed. I will also get the others too like the stake, dump, coal, police wrecker, red tow truck too.


----------



## XracerHO

*Review of Scene Master Truck mounting*

All the trucks you bought are fine (great purchase)! The cars are NOT fit for Tjet chassis (to small, to narrow & not deep enough). The cars are good realistic replacement cargo for the Tyco US Trucking car carrier trailer.

Some example pics of the basic way of mounting the Ford cab on to Tjet chassis.
* NB*: amount of removed material on back of cab.

Standard Method of mounting all cabs. Front screw mounting post Installation covered in previous post.










Example of one method of Bed mounting & see same knotches on front of bed like back of cab for chassis mounting.










Back of cab & Bed had to sanded flat until wheel wells & tire match then glue together.
* NB:* Note that back part of cab running boards are thin due to bottom of cab sanded on both inside lower level to be wide enough to slip over chassis tightly.










Start by mounting a cab! More undersides pics to come Tjetken on your conversion thread. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Hotwheels Cockney Cab *​
The shop liked the HW Cockney cab design as a dragster with the rear mounted engine & plastic body. It was fitted to an old Aurora 4-gear chassis w/o side clips, front screw mounting hole & long wheel base. After seeing the two classic paint jobs decided to build both cabs. All extraneous internal cab parts were removed. All windows & exhaust trimmed & glued in place.

Started with gold TAXI as mildly modified dragster with the addition of a small block chrome engine protruding out the roof. The large dragster rims & tires were installed on the rear axle & required rear wheel wells to be enlarged to accommodate them.











The body was secured with a front screw post & screwed through proved front chassis hole. The rear screw post was attached to the body & sat on a small fabricated plate glued to lower bottom part of the chassis & secured with a screw. Thus dragster stance was established.












The Black Taxi was mounted the same as the gold taxi to an old Aurora 4- gear chassis. Except it was fitted with an elephant motor & blower in gold through the roof.










Wheelie bars were added to the rear of the Black Taxi do to the large motor.










Both run well down the drag strip in their appropriate classes with only minor tuning!
HW Cockney Cabs make a nice addition to any collection & look forward to seeing *Tjetken* version on the AW 4-gear chassis! ..RL


----------



## tjetken

Whoa! 2 for the price of one!

*Can you please provide a picture of the underneath of the car w/o a chassis? I want to see your modifications and post.*

They look great with the tight clearance for all wheel wells! Love the crazy big motor wheelie bar too. Very creative!

My version can’t compete with yours! I will just do a plain Jane stock conversion. This will be a Tough act to follow.


----------



## XracerHO

Two days ago our area had a mini tornado: back yard fences down, BBQ moved & thrown into ground, planters & storage thrown around, next doors shingles all over backyard and power out for 7.5 hours. The shop has been temporarily closed due to cleanup & then repairs. This unusual storm has disrupted our Victoria Day long weekend celebrations & changed them to cleanup. Will be a little slow responding temporarily to requests & finishing new builds. ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Good to hear damage was minimal and no one was hurt. 🤙

Sounds like a commemorative storm chaser vehicle is needed though! 🙃


----------



## tjetken

Glad that everyone is OK. Anything damaged can be repaired or replaced.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

or modified! 🙃


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I know not everyone has access to a Kroger's Grocery Store or its affiliates, but I ran across some free standing aisle bins of Zuru Metal Machines diecasts at our locations this past week. They were priced at only $0.90 here and had all of the castings already shown in this thread and a few more! 🤙


----------



## tjetken

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I know not everyone has access to a Kroger's Grocery Store or its affiliates, but I ran across some free standing aisle bins of Zuru Metal Machines diecasts at our locations this past week. They were priced at only $0.90 here and had all of the castings already shown in this thread and a few more! 🤙


Thanks. Too bad there are no Kroger’s where I live. Glad you told me about Big Lots since I purchased over 24 new cars months ago!


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks guys for the encouragement, yes things can be replaced & people north of my area had it much worse! Just have had an aching back from storm cleanup & spending all the other time on the phone trying to get repairs made but demand is great & supply chain slow.
Zuru Machines & Road Rippers were a one time deal at Dollarama, glad *MFR* for your great find. Sadly No Koger's, Kmart, Target (failed) or Zellers here. Only Walmart & Dollars stores carry stock of toy vehicle.
One bright spot, I was able to get MUST HAVE True Flame Black 68 AFX Vettes & # 3 Copper Ford cars before sold out. 
Will have some time available with high Humidity & Temperatures this week to post! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Hotwheels Cockney Cab
UNDERSIDE DETAIL *​Thanks for positive comments on the builds which are greatly appreciated.

After careful review, my CABS are earlier versions which had plastic bumpers, valences & one piece body with metal protrusion on roof & rear licence opening attached to metal base. 

Thus both cabs received plastic parts from other diecast dragsters to cover openings: blowers, parachute packs & wheelie bars on one. Yeah, did go overboard with large blower! Really wanted to use large stock rear dragster tires on old style 4-gear dragster chassis to show the real dragster stance!










*Tjetken* as requested underside view.
Usual gutted interior, getting rid of unnecessary bulk (racer's habit to lighten body ). Super glued small piece to lower rear chassis for rear screw mounting point. Got tired of making bulky H pattern bracket to keep body off rear chassis gears.











Your close up of underside of body.











Final underside view of chassis Attached to body.










All the shops cars have to run well & this chassis does run with the old sponge slicks (now hard) but for better performance new thinner silicone tires are installed for drag racing competition against similar class dragsters!

Hope this helps & answers questions. Sorry for long delay & eagerly looking forward to viewing the new Cab builds ! ..RL


----------



## tjetken

RL,

Thank you for these pics and for the conversion details! They will definitely save me a lot of time moding this body style.


----------



## XracerHO

PS: The blowers, parachutes & wheelie bars are plastic parts from other Diecast cars which have been bought from pegs & stripped of plastic parts for future projects, sorry diecast collectors. .. RL.


----------



## XracerHO

*Scene Master Trucks*​
Just purchased following trucks:
*Cement Truck*​









after 2 years finally have it!

*Dump Truck*​









At same time another dump truck with a different company name, Quality Construction!

Now the shop will mount onto an AW tjet chassis. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

RL, nice finds! These two are difficult to find and can be expensive.


----------



## XracerHO

*Scene Master Trucks*​
All Scene Master trucks are not alike Underneath as shown by photo.
The cement truck has interior but leave it till later since it has a double rear axle. Dump Truck does NOT have an interior & shop will build it first. These two might have been manufactured by a different company & time.

Usually the trucks have an under panel with engine detail, interior bench seat & dash w/wheel as shown separated in the foreground on the floor.











It's teardown time in the shop for the Dump truck. Keep all the parts they will be used later. Chrome can be easily but carefully removed by prying from under bumper then cleanup clear glue. Remove Dump bed from chassis carefully by cutting between chassis & bed the 4 pins to release bed.











Cut chassis from back of cab then remove the front axle holders from under the hood. The windshield is usually heavily glued in & easily cracked so not necessary to removed.










Another view to show back of cab ready to cut material out to fit over long wheel base AW t-jet chassis.










Next: Important modifications steps to cab for mounting the cab to chassis in this Work-In-Progress!
To be continued... RL


----------



## tjetken

RL, Thanks for the pictures and I really appreciate the detailed instructions! I can’t wait until you complete them!


----------



## XracerHO

*Scene Master DumpTrucks...Continued CAB Mounting NB*​
Technique used by shop for mounting ALL CABS of Scene Master Trucks! The truck beds mounting technique depends on the truck bed. Look carefully at each photo of cab Back changes to understand procedure & notes. 
NB: before test fitting amounting you MUST sand equally both inside lower parts of cab so it fits tightly over chassis.

View of cab opening which has to be cut for body to fit over front of AW tjet chassis to provide clearance over (a. bottom of chassis & (b. top plate!

Step 1 Cut up cab back parallel on both inside bottom of cab approx. 3/16 inches.










Step 2 Second cut up cab back additional approx. 3/16 inches. following model slight lines (hard to see on dark blue cab) since same size as top plate & gives a nature centering of cut on cab.
Notice adjusting white tabs required due cut to clear bottom of chassis was too deep after test fitting thus you can make adjustments since they will be hidden behind bed when attached & paint. Cab should sit on top of chassis bottom.










Next view is of a yellow cab being mounted showing adjustment of filed upper opening for gear clearance. A template should be made outlining the correct depth of cuts to be made to make cab mounting easier with less modifications.
Many test fitting will be required to get the correct fit shown in following pics!










Side view of cab stance with tight fit holding cab in place. Tires just clear but some cabs may require some fender removal for tire clearance OR use original tjet front tires (smaller diameter).










Front view of cab bottom level with front axle.










Next view shows screw mounting post in place. NB: notice inside filing of cab body which allows cab to fit tightly & amount required to be remove from both side for clearance. (Some cab become very thin in valence & may need small plastic repair melted to outside to cove opening.)










Once you have the cab stance sitting on chassis firmly. Removed cab them attached screw post slightly longer than required & keep shortening post until test fitting cab touches post with correct stance. 
Hope this help the installation of cab & once done the next cab installation will be quicker & easier!

Next the bed installation which is a much simpler install! To Be Contined.. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

Happy Canada Day to All Canadian on July 1st
AND
Happy Independence Day to All our American Friends on July 4th

Hope everybody had a Happy & Safe Weekend & enjoyed the Fireworks displays!​


----------



## XracerHO

*Scene Master DumpTrucks...Continued DUMP BED Mounting *​The truck beds mounting technique depends on the truck bed. Look carefully at each photo before procedure!

Now that the cab has been installed. Notice the rear screw post has been screwed to chassis & cut just above the rear gear! Also rear mud flap assembly with rear bracket was cut from original plastic truck chassis & glued to bottom rear of dump bed.










Make sure the bottom of the dump bed is smooth & remove any bumps! It will sit on chassis spring clip & rear mounting post just above the gears (gear clearance) & square to cab & chassis.










Once satisfied with bed fit glue it to back of cab & rear mounting post. Let glue cure!
Rear view of dump bed & test run truck for gear clearance. This is the method to mount all scene master dump & flat beds.










Note all the white plastic structure required to attach to BOTTOM of dump bed to cover t-jet chassis & spring clip! Cut & install the framework around while body mounted to chassis. View next pics to see framework detail.










Also used white plastic structure (or evergreen plastic strips) to extend mudflaps & rear frame. All white plastic will be painted black to finish truck.
NOTE: The original gas tanks were cut in half & open back of tanks glued to bottom of white side frames to cover chassis spring clips.










Another underside view of body mounted to chassis!










This has been a lengthy & detailed explanation to mounting a Scene Master trucks as requested. All truck cabs are mounted in the same way. Only the bed are mounted differently: All flat bed & dump are mounted above shown way. Any Box beds must be cut to fit over t-jet chassis top plate, spring clip & cut up on front of box then glued to back of cab & rear mounting post. ..RL

Hope this encourages others to mount and enjoy these trucks build. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

RL,

It is a lot of precise modifications and it looks great! Thanks for all the detailed explanation and pictures which really help illustrate the work needed to modify them! I appreciate your effort in documenting the entire process and I know it is a lot of work too!

Will you have to mix a custom blend in order to paint it? I find that matching paint is very difficult. I can‘t wait to see a final picture of it painted!

I think I will start with an easier scene master truck to convert but they all are a lot of work.


----------



## XracerHO

*Scene Master DumpTrucks*​Thanks for your kind words. 
No custom blended paint required simply painted the frame work flat black & mudflaps a semi gloss black to finish the truck as shown below. Shop works to keep the trucks original paint & labeling just a little detail painting. 










Just changed back to black wall tires for a truck.











Customer came to pickup his finished truck!










You do not have to put the framing under the dump bed, just glue half gas tanks to bottom of bed to hide the copper spring clip.










Also simply put a spacer above frame section of mudflap flap assembly to lower the mudflaps!










Each time the shop does a truck, you try different things, so do it your way! Once you do one cab next will be easier & the bed hides an adjusts so have fun building them. In a little while will show the tow truck construction. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

RL,

Oh, I was thinking of using black sytrene instead of white. Smart idea to use flat black paint which looks great!

These are some fine looking tjet scene master trucks!


----------



## XracerHO

Good idea to use black sytrene. Only have access to supplies of white or grey thus painting required! Looking fwd to building some of your recent conversions using your techniques. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Road Rippers Snap N Play Collectibles 2 Pack
2017 Camaro*​
Shop found a few more of these packages of 2 cars & bought all of them. Very happy to find a Camaro!

Very small but with window bases removed for clearance & inside front bumper narrowed for pickup shoes clearance, it just fit onto an AW Tjet chassis. View the mounted Purple Camaro below.












Fabricated & attached both front & rear screw mounting posts to Body & using 2-56 flat head screws attached the body to chassis.










Attached front spoiler & rear valence then a little black detail painting to finish the body: vents, front grill.










Attached the rear valence & exhaust detail.










More detail to paint. Great little inexpensive plastic bodies for a Tjet chassis with great detail. ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Road Rippers Snap N Play Collectibles 2 Pack
Jeep Wrangler*​
Another Road Ripper vehicle: Jeep Wrangler was mounted by the Shop to an AW Thunder-jet chassis.
Finished vehicle is being jacked up to reveal the underside modifications.










Fabricated & attached both front & rear screw mounting posts to Body. Window bases removed for clearance & inside front bumper narrowed for pickup shoes clearance.










Noticed the rear bumper had an indent for a rear tire thus an appropriate sized rear tire was attached to rear panel.










Front detail view.










The body comes all yellow thus the shop applied detailed paint to appropriate areas.










Really glad to obtain the Wrangler which represents a unique vehicle to cruise the track. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

RL, That yellow jeep fit and stance is very good!


----------



## XracerHO

*Another Scene Master Dump Truck*​
A Red Dump Truck was to join the Quality Construction Fleet. Built by the shop using the same technique as the dark blue truck but on an original Aurora T-jet chassis. With white plastic side frames hiding the chassis & gas tanks attached by fabricated small white tabs hiding spring clip. These items will be painted flat black shortly.










This build was inspired by finding the small generator & tow hook which was quickly mounted to the truck.










Even before frame painting, the generator was sped off to the construction site! 










Quick photo of the Dump truck Fleet










Red dump truck imediately return for paint & larger tuff-one rear tires. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

RL, Just want to commend you for all of your customs since you joined in Nov 2008! I only started making slot car customs since 2018 and many times already I get bored and not motivated to start or to even complete in-progress project(s). I have MANY in-progress projects! I haven’t posted anything since mid May 2022.

There were many guys posting their creations here and I guess they are retired now but it is amazing that you still consistently share your new creations!

You are truly a master of your craft and the recent Scene Masters conversions shows it!


----------



## XracerHO

Thank you for the kind words! Have learned from others & by making mistakes over time.

Hilltop (Randy) got me going, you & other's creativity keep feeding my interest & knowledge! Usually in summer things slow down with more outdoor activities but this very hot, humid & dry weather has kept us inside with A/C plus the slow recovery.

My work bench has many projects started & other just waiting to begin but am able to leave it & return later without putting things away. Also jump to another project when waiting for paint or glue to dry, parts to arrive, thoughts how to proceed but find if you just start ideas come & if a mistake, you learn for the next project. That is why shops have a junk yard out back which can supply parts for future projects or rebuilds. You learn by doing & watching others. 

Internet lets you see more peoples techniques, from Jeff Ryan just learned NEVER use bake fluid to strip paint from ho slot cars & how to make vibrators go as fast as Tjets!

Motivation, just get some cars out & run them around my track & end up cleaning & tweeting the setup or changing tires or the next post by someone. ..RL


----------



## tjetken

Randy (Hilltop) is another master of his craft here. He does amazing resins, paint and insane decal applications. I can NEVER attempt any of his projects. Just too much skill needed. It amazes me how he just pumps out new customs for over a decade like you. He seem to be retired from this forum. I am always late to the party.

Many years ago, I saw an ebay seller dumping his collection and he got me interested in making custom TYCO US1. Much latter, I learned that he is “*grungerockjeep*” on this forum after seeing his customs on this site that he sold on EBAY. I read his post that he was 36 and it was time to move on so he sold his collection.


----------



## XracerHO

*Farewell to a Queen*​
Remembering my build of an Austin Ambulance that Princess Elizabeth (later Queen Elizabeth II) drove in WWII (post 1951 & 1953 page 98). Still need to fine an appropriate figure to stand beside the Ambulance to honour her reign.










Officers of Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) Musical Ride led the procession during the state funeral of Queen Elizabeth II in London. The Queen specifically asked that riders from the group have a dominant role in her funeral procession honours. Over the years, the RCMP riders and Queen Elizabeth II held a tight bond.

Canada's longest sovereign, her reign was a constant! She will be missed, a sad moment in time! ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I thought this painting with the references of going to see Prince Phillip was the most touching tribute


----------



## XracerHO

*Happy Belated Thanksgiving Day (CDN)*​

Over the Holiday Weekend, attended the first small local Model Car Show & Contest (included slot cars).

On a whim, not knowing any rules encouraged, "The Bonneville Salt Racer", to be entered & helped with the accompanying detail photo page explaining the transition from stock body to running HO slot car racer. It was placed on built display with detail page. It was placed in under 1/25 category. Later found out to be the smallest entry in the category of the many other entries.

The Racer took third place in the category & received a plaque.












*Happy Thanksgiving To All

& Happy Columbus Day to Our Neighbors to the south

From One Guy Garage
Stay safe & Health Everyonel*​


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Congrates one the win! 🤙


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for the Congratulations which will be passed onto my friend who built the #4 car.

Since I was attending the show with a table to sell & show included a car modeling contest. I encourage my friend to enter his HO slot car build which I had been documenting with pics. Being the first entry into a car model contest, he built a small display for car. I provided page with pics & build notes for judges to understand the incredible change from an HO stock Willys coupe body to a salt lake racer body on a slot car chassis.

Plaque received below:










This HO slot car body was built, screw mounted to tuned chassis & equipped with silicone tires. It runs very fast laps but now has become a plaque Queen after award!










My friend has decided to build another for racing & from his example I have learned how to build one too. ..RL


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Congrates to your friend and kudos to you for helping out! 🤙


----------



## XracerHO

*Scene Master Trucks*
*Cement Mixer Truck*​
Finally had time to bring the Cement Mixer truck into the shop. The white mixer drum will rotate if the white paint over-spray is carefully removed around the rear guide ring & around the front peg of the drum where it enters the hydraulic engine.










Red was given the task of figuring out the process of tackling the conversion of a rear dual wheel bed to a slot car truck in the back of the shop. The cement truck has a slightly bigger cab in all dimensions & probably manufactured by a different company than the other Scene Master trucks..










Usually the trucks have an under panel with engine detail, interior bench seat & dash w/wheel as shown by the oil tanker truck. The cement mixer truck has duel rear wheels thus a different plan was needed for mounting it!










After disassembly, the red cab would be the first part to be mounted to the AW Tjet chassis.










Notice the front axle support will have to be removed as usual. This cab has 2 *new additional* posts supports which will have to be* carefully* removed at the back of the fenders where running boards begin. * To Be Cont'd...* ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Cement Mixer Truck ..... Continued*​
This cab has 2 *new additional* posts supports which will have to be* carefully* removed at the back of the fenders where running boards begin. *OR* You can remove just the round outer part of these posts & use the remaining part of posts as shims to center the cab.


The frame was separated from the cab too quickly & took paint off the cab on both sides (in error). The marks will have to be touched up later with red paint. The axle supports have been removed. The opening for chassis clearance has been started & removed from middle bottom of cab. 










Cab has been mounted on to the chassis. View final notching required as shown in the following two pics of each side of the cab. Once cab was positioned correctly on AW Tjet chassis with wheel clearance, the front screw post was glued to cab thus cab mounted to chassis. (This cab mounting procedure has been explained in detail in earlier posts & the same for all Scene Master cabs.) 



















Test fit the Cement mixer drum bed to the center of the cab just above chassis gears on top of an installed rear screw post of appropriate height to clear chassis gears! Adjust screw post height until bed is just above gears & level then glue bed centered over chassis to cab & to top of rear screw post. 










TO BE continued..... building second rear wheel supports for dual rear wheels & expanding bed plus detail ..RL


----------



## tjetken

RL,

Nice job on the cement truck conversion! I can’t believe that I missed your part 1 post #2085 on Nov. 11 and I just saw both parts today. I must be getting old! Can’t wait to see the finale with the remaining axle. Also, as always thank you for the detailed writeup and for the informative pics. I need to wrap up on existing projects and try one of these Life-Like conversions following your writeups. I also like your diorama garage in your pics. It’s something I really need to do to make my pictures like nicer.


----------



## XracerHO

*Cement Mixer Truck ..... Continued Part 3*​
The shop crew had a length discussion of how to do the dual rear axle: it had to be free floating, tires stay on track & a simply easy procedure to replica next time. Team settled on the Tyco Dump Truck method for rear axle.

First the rear black frame was cut off slight behind rear axle support with enough frame to be later cut to appropriate length to but up against rear of chassis once installed. This piece was used since it had the spacing for rear axle on a level surface which would easy line up to bottom of bed. Then cut off red bottom scrap front axle supports which were super glue to top of black axle supports. A UNIFORM slot was filed smooth to create the rear axle support similar to the Tyco Dump support.










Axle was test fitted across the created support then rim with tires were attached to make sure the axle would float up & down easily. The piece was test fitted & frame reduced so it just touched rear of chassis. the assembly was centered under the bed & super glued to the bed. The bottom of the new support was rounded off & smoothed for a finished look as shown below with a test rims. The truck was run on the track to evaluate that rear axle worked with tires on the track at all times.










The bed was to narrow to cover the two sets of tires so angle pieces were attached to each side of the bed enlarging it. The gas tanks were hollowed out & attached over the chassis clap to hide it.










TO BE continued..... finishing & bottom view. ..RL


----------



## slotto

Great looking cement mixer


----------



## XracerHO

*Cement Mixer Truck ..... Continued Part 4 Final*​
The Underside of the Cement truck has been painted black & correct duplicate wheels installed with red spacers.










From the trucks parts bin: the mudflaps & rear axle detail was added. Please ignore the dusty hair debris hanging on right side of drum.










The cement truck is finished as per the original model but the crew is debating whether to add extra discharge chutes & water tank shown in the foreground. This decision will be decided later, the truck runs very well on the track.










Truck detailed conversion is finished & hope these posts will encourage others to due it. ...RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Aurora Vibrator Jaguar XK140*​* Out back in Garage Junkyard*
Looking for a quick fun project to test out some building techniques, went for walk out back of the garage for a car if results were bad no loss. Well the TAN Jaguar vibrator was chosen since it needed a lot of work!

The car was originally obtained as part of parcel deal in very bad condition: no windshield, no driver, no screw posts, wheel wells crudely enlarged, hood cracks & left front fender missing! Perfect, so hauled it into shop to be mounted on AW Thunderplus chassis hopefully as a runner!

Notice stress cracks on hood & front end. Since no other scrap Tan material in shop used white styrene for replacement materials. New screw posts (2) were fabricated & installed. Front fender pieces had to be heated & bent into shape then glued into place. Under side of hood & joints of new material super glued over thin coating of baking soda for reinforcement. A lot of sanding & shaping followed.











Wheel wells were rounded smooth, pieces cut & installed then wheel area ground out to size. Sanding & shaping followed. 










Same process applied to right side of vehicle. Replacement panels show the poor body condition. 










The thin light body runs very well. Can't decided on body color after primer, tan or British racing green, open to suggestions. Will order reproduction windshield & driver, project finished for now & enjoy racing it! Going to check shop junkyard for more runners! ..RL


----------



## tjetken

RL,

Just WOW! It’s incredible how you made and filled in the missing panels seamlessly!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Almost has to be a British Racing Green. Can the interior still be done in tan? With a black top?


----------



## XracerHO

Thanks for positive comments! British Racing Green it is with tan interior with black top. Painting could be awhile do to cold temperatures in paint booth this time of year! ..RL


----------



## XracerHO

*Santa *stopped to drop off a few of his helpers at the shop to pass out gifts while taking the sleigh for a test run!










One lucky little guy, looks awfully happy with his new peddle car & probably a future shop customer!

From the shop:
*MERRY CHRISTMAS
& A HAPPY and HEALTHY NEW YEAR
TO ALL*

and To ALL a Good Night* HO! HO!*​


----------

